# Feng Shen Ji



## Reznor (May 11, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Fran (May 11, 2014)

Ch.14


*Spoiler*: __ 











manga is awesome. i'm on chapter 3 - it's all fully coloured so far. it reminds me a lot of the golden age in berserk.


> The Great Shang dynasty has been in power for many years but the Gods' find fault with the new emperor. Instead of submit to their will at the expense of his people, the Emperor resolves to throw off the Gods' yolk and free humanity. However, not only the Gods but a rival, the young Zhou who submits to the Gods' will for his own purposes will face him! The fate of the dynasty, nay, the fate of all humanity will be determined by this great battle between the forces of Heaven and Earth!


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2014)

Well this chapter was more or less interesting.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 11, 2014)

Great chapter. Good to see Wu Geng fighting with an oversized gun again...

And Vega dude seems to be hesitating to openly go to war with Wu Geng... Good thing Iceman has no fucks to give and stepped up to fight Wu Geng. He already has a terminal disease, so what's there to lose.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

I got really interested in this. Is there an animu or do I have to man it up and read it?


----------



## Tian (May 11, 2014)

You have to leave, if you don't want to read it.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

I just now said I'm interested.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 11, 2014)

The art is so good, the colors so awesome, it's like reading anime my friend.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

See, now that's an actual answer and not trying to be a smart ass.

I'll start now.


----------



## wowfel (May 11, 2014)

Great fight!!! can't wait to see ah gou fuck up the ancient gods with his powers!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 11, 2014)

Dat Wu Geng got himself a cannon.


----------



## Hunter (May 11, 2014)

He literally shot Hanfeng out the arena.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Well, I'm convinced I will never learn these Chinese names



I don't even try with those long ass names.


----------



## Stannis (May 11, 2014)

good chapter. badass wu geng showing dark ones who's boss  



Sphyer said:


> I'd think that most of the great generals would be pretty well liked in general
> 
> Speaking of that though, since I'm bored and need something to kill time with...
> 
> ...



hmm just saw that. honestly I'd be surprised if the top 3 weren't the same (interchangeably) for every one 
mine would be 

0.TieXue WuShuang (bromance ftw)
1.ZongHeng TianXia
2.HanFeng LinLin
3.SiWang YenShen 
(do i really need to say why)

4.Qiong Jiong Jie (gotta love general rape )
5.SuiFeng QiWu (nitian's waifu  ;_ 

rest 
(LuanWu would be besto just because his design and cheeky attitude)
.
.
.
CanBai DeLian (crazy bitch)


HanFeng LinLin was the one that surprised the most in this season

*Spoiler*: __ 



at first i thought he's like dark ones' zi yu only much less characterized. glad i was wrong


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (May 11, 2014)

Wow Ah Gou is really becoming my fave character.


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2014)

Boshi said:


> good chapter. badass wu geng showing dark ones who's boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those 3 are pretty good so it would surprise me too at this point 

HanFeng's powers are pretty interesting compared to the other dark ones. It makes me think that his powers are more unique among the dark ones and it was due to him training in the frozen realm of hell to develop a soul gear capable of manipulating an element (like how the gods can).

He's pretty interesting though. He clearly isn't in good health but he's still got presence of being formidable despite all that. Should be interesting to see what other stuff he can potentially show.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 12, 2014)

Just think how much more Ah Gou would have played around if he wasn't hungry?


----------



## Tapion (May 14, 2014)

I want some monochrome action


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 14, 2014)

This story needs more monochrome indeed


----------



## The End (May 14, 2014)

Wu Geng has a pretty awesome Soul Gear. I wonder how insane his Limit Break will be. Maybe a giant gatling gun cannon?


----------



## Samehadaman (May 14, 2014)

Starraver said:


> I want some monochrome action





-Ziltoid- said:


> This story needs more monochrome indeed




We got such an awesome fully colored manhua and these guys prefer monochrome. Bleach/Naruto/OnePiece are 100% monochrome every page! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid, I kid.


----------



## Stannis (May 14, 2014)

WHITE AND BLACK COLOR SPREAD INSIDE!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 14, 2014)

Lol thats pretty funny


----------



## Tian (May 14, 2014)

I think that if Wu Geng were to face off against against Naruto, Ichigo and Luffy, Wu Geng would demolish them all and i say that not biasedly but factually. He is actually such an insanely powerful main character, which matches with his sense of self and his sense of character.

Still doesn't hold a candle to Tian....just saying :3


----------



## Sphyer (May 14, 2014)

Cannon is cool and all but I'll always be a fan of the Golden Gauntlet the most


----------



## Tapion (May 14, 2014)

Gauntlet looks big and clunky as fuck...


----------



## Sphyer (May 14, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Gauntlet looks big and clunky as fuck...



It only adds to it's greatness in damage (plus it still looks cool as fuck) 


Classic Golden Gauntlet moments~

*vs Bai Lian*




*vs Tian*








Too good.


----------



## Tapion (May 15, 2014)

previous statement regarding gauntlet retracted.....

@Tian your set should say " the *God* that conquered the world". Tian is not a monkey.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Cannon is cool and all but I'll always be a fan of the Golden Gauntlet the most



Cannon + Gauntlet is the asian version of Shotgun + Chainsaw


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 15, 2014)

Tian said:


> I think that if Wu Geng were to face off against against Naruto, Ichigo and Luffy, Wu Geng would demolish them all and i say that not biasedly but factually. He is actually such an insanely powerful main character, which matches with his sense of self and his sense of character.
> 
> Still doesn't hold a candle to Tian....just saying :3



Afraid not.

Given his recent power up Ichigo is probably stronger then wu geng at this point. Naruto one shots. Luffy might lose to current wu geng I have not read the raws yet so dont know what new crap he does.


----------



## Sphyer (May 18, 2014)

New chapter is out

this

HanFeng LinLin's limit break was pretty interesting. Especially using the reflections of the ice to hide his presence.

Wu Geng winning with just soul gear though using trickery was classic 

Fight between him and SiWang YenShen should be fun.


Seems like we may start getting inconsistent releases for FSJ though now. Apparently, EG Scans requires a new cleaner for FSJ and is in urgent need of one so until that gets settled, we may be in for some delays very soon.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 18, 2014)

Cannons, pistols, underhanded tactics and an eyepatch.
Wu-Geng is a total pirate fanboy.
I wonder, if he still has that pimpin ship from the invasion arc.


----------



## Sphyer (May 18, 2014)

Wu Geng would make a good pirate actually.

Surprised I never thought about it


----------



## Samehadaman (May 18, 2014)

Wu Geng, solid as usual. But he's a busy dude, he's going to have another high tier Dark One fight right after the last.
I like the limit break, when he first shattered I though't he'd be Admiral Aokiji 2.0, but it turned out to be something else. 

Damn it's really impressive that Wu Geng defeated a limit break using only soul power... Although, to get technical, he had to use his arm to block one of the ice blades, and if the arm wasn't smelting aura he'd have been impaled.


----------



## Sphyer (May 18, 2014)

There's also the fact that had HanFeng not exposed himself, Wu Geng didn't really have a counter with just relying purely on soul gear.

Goes to show that even though HanFeng "lost", his powers are still pretty dangerous.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 18, 2014)

Well Ah Gou did inherit NiTian's Soul power who had strongest soul power so it makes sense his Spirtize>there's since he was able too defeat the Great General's presumably by just using his spiritize and they presumably had it as well.

Since I'm pretty sure none of them were aware that he was able too use limit break but not all Soul Gear is created equal.

Though I have too admit I didn't think HanFeng would of been forced too use Limit Break and still lose.


----------



## Stannis (May 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Cannons, pistols, underhanded tactics and an eyepatch.
> Wu-Geng is a total pirate fanboy.
> I wonder, if he still has that pimpin ship from the invasion arc.



the ship was destroyed in the invasion 



Sphyer said:


> Wu Geng would make a good pirate actually.
> 
> Surprised I never thought about it



all he needs is steal xuan feng's parrot and we're set


----------



## Tian (May 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Afraid not.
> 
> Given his recent power up Ichigo is probably stronger then wu geng at this point. Naruto one shots. Luffy might lose to current wu geng I have not read the raws yet so dont know what new crap he does.


I've read the raws and from that i firmly deduce that He could take them, It might be a bit of a fight with Ichigo but he has it. Even outside of the Raws, You can tell by the fact that he was able to compete with Tian.


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 





It's even funnier that he has his own warcannon mode too with it's own steering wheel for aiming.


I officially dub pirate Wu Geng cannon (pun intended )


----------



## convict (May 19, 2014)

One question to raw readers: Is Feng Shen Ji really finished after season 3?


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% cannon 

gurararararara 



convict said:


> One question to raw readers: Is Feng Shen Ji really finished after season 3?



it's true, sadly.  author is starting a new comic


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2014)

Boshi said:


> it's true, sadly.  author is starting a new comic


----------



## Sphyer (May 20, 2014)

All good things come to an end.

At least you can look at it as a way of hinting that some major stuff is gonna come sooner than later because it's over.


----------



## Space (May 20, 2014)

I'd rather the story ending how it should than seeing it being dragged out to something it was never meant to be. Still sad though...


----------



## Samehadaman (May 20, 2014)

I'm cool with it, sometimes these things drag on and end up losing quality.
If we're lucky this next project the author is on will be just as great.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 20, 2014)

I was kind of hoping that the rumor about there being a spin off was true I would of loved too see a spin off that focused on Tian before he was betrayed by the Ancient God's.

I think there would be lots of potential there for a great story.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 20, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I was kind of hoping that the rumor about there being a spin off was true I would of loved too see a spin off that focused on Tian before he was betrayed by the Ancient God's.
> 
> I think there would be lots of potential there for a great story.



Tian is much like gutts, he just isn't an interesting character by himself. You have to put him in weird situations


----------



## Typhon (May 20, 2014)

Raw question: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can someone explain that last chapter to me? I mean, did Ah Gou turn into King Yama?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tian is much like gutts, he just isn't an interesting character by himself. You have to put him in weird situations




You mean something, like the middle of a massive war between the ancient gods and dark ones?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> You mean something, like the middle of a massive war between the ancient gods and dark ones?



No I mean like his wife having an abortion


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> No I mean like his wife having an abortion



Lol.
Imagine soap opera Tian.

His wife worried about a baby, Pan Gu trying to kill him and get his woman.
A brother presumed long dead, returning from the war with amnesia.
The brother turns out to be his wife's first love.
Schemes, love, tragedy,..


----------



## Shiny (May 20, 2014)

what season we are? 2 or 3?


----------



## Sphyer (May 20, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Raw question:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Yeah. pretty much






Shiny said:


> what season we are? 2 or 3?



We're on season 3 now.



As for a Tian backstory, I'd be down for that. Would like to see how he got so strong in the first place along with how he got with Bai Long.


----------



## Sphyer (May 21, 2014)

For those who are curious, the new series Warlord from the creator of FSJ's first raw is already out.

You can check it here.

Swagamoto

Posting this here for those who'd like to continue following the authors work.

Plus it's kind of funny because some of the characters look alot like the ones in FSJ.

I see Bai Long, Xin Yue and the main char seems to be Ah Gou mixed with Zi Yu 

The story according to Limilicious on EG scans forums.



> The story seems to take place in a more modern period. And it starts off talking about a corrupted government, or dictator (or whatever you want to call someone in a position where he commands the military to do whatever he wants), and one day this dictator was assassinated. Our supposedly main female protagonist, or supporting character, shows up and a lil bit about her is shown. There are protests and stuff outside the dictator's mansion. The protesters causes a lot of commotion and we see the main female protagonist stealing money from people. She tried to steal from our supposedly main male protagonist and was caught by him. At this moment, the resistance came flying on flying saucers or something and caused a bigger commotion and riot. The dictator's brother asked the military to subdue the resistance and beat up/kill everyone else who is protesting. The male protagonist saves the female protagonist and they ran into hiding. They returned to where the female protagonist lives and the male protagonist introduced himself and told the others that he is the corrupted dictator's son. And he came back to take over his father's position and become the next dictator.



No scans are out yet obviously but maybe one day there might be


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2014)

I am so glad to have Ah Gou back, and with a new cannon at that .


----------



## convict (May 22, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> For those who are curious, the new series Warlord from the creator of FSJ's first raw is already out.
> 
> You can check it here.
> 
> ...



There is 0 chance I will miss this after reading this masterpiece. Premise sounds interesting. Lets hope it lives up to my thoroughly heightened expectations.


----------



## Stannis (May 22, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> For those who are curious, the new series Warlord from the creator of FSJ's first raw is already out.
> 
> You can check it here.
> 
> ...



eh
hopefully this will develop into some shonen-esque comic with super powers.. 

good luck finding someone willing to scan it


edit;
lol tian wu with a cigar


----------



## Sphyer (May 22, 2014)

I'd hope so too (for the powers and such). I kind of doubt it though. Seems sorta more realistic from what I saw but perhaps that may change. It's only 1 chapter after all.

As for it getting scanned...it seems in general, getting english scanned manhua is pretty god tier tough work to get done and from what I saw of this series so far, I doubt that there will be a huge demand for it honestly compared to other potential manhua projects. As far as I know, EG Scans is the only group really translating manhua's into english too so yeah. 

Still, at the very least, it's kind of good to see what the author is up too in a new medium. I'm not expecting that series to impress me or anything. One of the main things I like about FSJ in the first place is the fantasy setting and that combined with the great art in general made it stand out a ton for me.

Reminds me though how good the first few chapters of FSJ are with how they set up the series in general. It just never gets old revisiting the war at Shang where Emperor Zhou/Zi Yu go up against a bunch of Great Gods and eventually Tian himself. Tons of great scenes in those first 5 chapters of that war.


Also, on a side note, I hope EG Scans has gotten past their cleaner problem. Would suck to have really delayed FSJ chapters because they're understaffed.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2014)

To the guys who have read the raws to the end can you answer one thing for me, is Tian still the strongest at the end of the series?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 23, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> To the guys who have read the raws to the end can you answer one thing for me, is Tian still the strongest at the end of the series?



Haven't read the raws (don't want to either), but it's pretty save to say that Wu Geng himself will be strongest at the end. That would at least be the usual thing in these kinds of stories.


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> To the guys who have read the raws to the end can you answer one thing for me, is Tian still the strongest at the end of the series?



To answer your question...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes


----------



## Ether (May 25, 2014)

Man, I've been reading Feng Shen Ji since ch 37 came out. 
Ah Gou in the latest translated chapter had an awesome soul power with that Dark Cannon.

Those rounds though are awesome. The Sun Round being very powerful artillery fire and the Moon Round being more precise with it's sneaky abilities of curving backward and hitting General Frost in the back.

This is by far my favorite weekly translated series.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 25, 2014)

Sunday and no FSJ


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 25, 2014)

Just got started on this manga. Can't say I'm regretting it.


----------



## Sphyer (May 25, 2014)

There probably wont be a chapter today.

If you check the project status page for EG Scans, it says they are still in need for cleaners and the chapter is only 15% complete.



So yeah, I wouldn't hold my breath expecting a chapter today.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 25, 2014)

Waiting for my dose of Feng Shen Ji...


----------



## Sphyer (May 25, 2014)

The times sure be a changing.

I remember when we used to get frequent double chapters once in a while (and even like 5 chapters in one week).

Now we've come to a point where they're struggling to even release a single chapter. 

I'd say that I'm hoping they find cleaners soon  but honestly, they may have already found them recently. I did see quite a few people motivated to apply for the position of cleaner on their website and I guess it makes sense that the process of hiring a new one/training them etc would not be done in less than a week.

So yeah, the chapter may actually come out next week. Just gotta have some...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 25, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> The times sure be a changing.
> 
> I remember when we used to get frequent double chapters once in a while (and even like 5 chapters in one week).
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the predicament that Kingdom is in right now. We've gotten all caught up on it and now those happy days of triple chapter releases are gone.


----------



## Sphyer (May 25, 2014)

Alright, maybe my earlier post might be wrong since EG scans posted on their webchat saying..

*Easygoingscans:  We're desperately looking for cleaners for Feng. If interested please apply. Otherwise, it's in danger of being a sporadic release.*

So yeah, I guess they really are still in dire need of cleaners and have yet to find one and it seems pretty serious now.




Issho D Tea said:


> That reminds me of the predicament that Kingdom is in right now. We've gotten all caught up on it and now those happy days of triple chapter releases are gone.



Those batch chapter days were so nice but at least there's something I can appreciate about getting the current arc weekly


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 25, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Those batch chapter days were so nice but at least there's something I can appreciate about getting the current arc weekly


Yeah, at least we're still getting it once a week, and there's still quite a bit to go before Kingdom is done. IIRC, the author said that even 60 volumes wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOO my Feng Shen Ji.


----------



## Justice (May 26, 2014)

Got back to reading this awesome manga! 

I swear, this needs some form of animation pronto!

Dat Wu Geng!


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2014)

This is just my estimate but I'm gonna say that at least for me, I'm not expecting a chapter this week either and possibly even the next one. This search for a cleaner seems to be very hard especially since unlike manga and even manhwa, FSJ is an extremely detailed manhua with over 30 pages a week. I'm not sure how much work the scantilation process is or how long it really takes to finish one chapter but there is one thing I can say. Looking at it from a more realistic perspective, if they still haven't gotten any good potential choices in the first week when at least to me, I'd expect the first week to bring the most applicants. If the first wave didn't really get accepted then I think that it's probably going to be even slower from here on. I said the challenge is tough but there's also consistency to be able to work on each chapter weekly from here onwards that matters too.

So yeah, I wouldn't get my lotion ready for this Sunday at least


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

Tian said:


> When you go further into the manga you realize that he hasn't changed as much as you might think :3 Don't worry anyway because the way Feng Shen Ji goes, i doubt there will be much disappointment....unless you are a Bai Lian Fan at which point prepare for heavy disappointment.



What do you mean by that? I read up to the chapter they defeated the Sea Devils and the changes seem to be consistent and a total 180? from his old, whiney, younger self. 

Guess I'll see when I continue reading, but I'm going to take a break from this anyway because of the slow releases, want to savour it more later


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Just read the chapter where the city of the dead collapsed. I loved how Ah Gou howled and injured the priestess, that was really cool.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Just read the chapter where the city of the dead collapsed. I loved how Ah Gou howled and injured the priestess, that was really cool.



Hell yeah, that was fucking great.

*Spoiler*: __ 




And then his uncle comes back and says like, "who said I was dead?"


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2014)

DAMN YOU friend!!!


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2014)

tfw I thought new chapter had been released when I saw Boshi had posted in this thread


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2014)

Just a heads up not to expect a new chapter tomorrow. They still haven't found a cleaner yet.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 1, 2014)

Scratch what I said (sorta).

New scan chapter is out.

Black Coffin 

Only said what I said yesterday because they didn't have a cleaner and their website said the chapter was 45% done but I guess it got finished quickly? Not sure if they have a cleaner yet though or if they just got some temporary work but at least some FSJ finally


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2014)

So maybe new chapter today :33?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 1, 2014)

The new chapter link is already in my post.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 1, 2014)

Holy shit. Wu Geng packing that tri-power combo, and what an awesome finisher. He's probably the most menacing protagonist in the business. The Vega Dark One didn't disappoint either.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> The new chapter link is already in my post.



Oh. I thought it was just a preview scan from the chapter, not the actual chapter . My bad .


----------



## Ether (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooray a new chapter release after days without FSJ.

Ah Gou is so awesome. Just wow... the combination of soul power, monochrome and smelting aura is just too broken. General Mask fared pretty well against him though and that whip is really powerful if it can have that much strength inside Monochrome: Dark Prison. 
Ah Gou's finisher was epic.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2014)

Wu geng needs to master mantra

Without he can never truly be kung fu jesus


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2014)

Wu Geng so OP.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished "Volume" 1. The art and plot just keep getting better and better, the exotic animals and the landscape that they showed at the "End of the World" was gorgeous.


BlueDemon said:


> Hell yeah, that was fucking great.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly thought his uncle was dead, I wasn't expecting him to come back at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2014)

Man, good to see Monochrome again and how he has new abilities. I like the contrast of his Dark Wall to Tian's White Wall.

Ah Gou is such a beast. The only gods that could even stand a chance against him are the ones with the Ancient God vigour and even then....Monochrome man.


----------



## ErrorCode (Jun 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I can't wait to see the inevitable White Wall vs Dark Wall


----------



## Tapion (Jun 2, 2014)

No mercy, jesus...Call it quits after beating you down? Nah, Howbout I blow your head off Instead?...love this MC.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, this chapter confirms Tian still rapes them all.
But still a nice showing from Wu geng.


----------



## Tian (Jun 2, 2014)

For all the people who don't read the Raws, there is yet more to come!  As you can see, Wu Geng Molests the competition.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Wu Geng is SS Broly with Vegeta intelligence. Cunning, powerful, ruthless, this sh*t's rare in a main.

Maybe I didn't give it enough time but the raws were complicated to read for me. Didn't know where to start.

*


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

Starraver said:


> No mercy, jesus...Call it quits after beating you down? Nah, Howbout I blow your head off Instead?...love this MC.



He knew he wasn't going to give up even if he severed all of his limbs. It doesn't surprise me Ah Gou would decide to kill him directly and get him out of the way if it means protecting his country.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> *Wu Geng is SS Broly with Vegeta intelligence. Cunning, powerful, ruthless, this sh*t's rare in a main.
> 
> Maybe I didn't give it enough time but the raws were complicated to read for me. Didn't know where to start.
> 
> *



That would make Tian ssj4 Gogeta then.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't wait for Ah Gou to activate limit break it would be so epic!!


----------



## Cromer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> *Wu Geng is SS Broly with Vegeta intelligence. Cunning, powerful, ruthless, this sh*t's rare in a main.
> 
> Maybe I didn't give it enough time but the raws were complicated to read for me. Didn't know where to start.
> 
> *



Hmm, if you're confused about some stuff you can post a bunch of questions here to help clear up some stuff for you.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 2, 2014)

The Masked Dark One's was impressive this chapter too be able to counter Ah Gou's Monochrome and his limit break is much more impressive then Hanfeng's too me at least.

Though so far the Great General's limit break still seem's too be much weaker then what we saw from a sick NiTian who wasn't even capable of utilizing his full power.

Though they've gotten stronger I still can't see any of them beating the stronger Sage King's like Tian Wu and Zhen on there own at this point honestly and the weaker one's are a toss up at this point.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

I dunno, personally I think that HanFeng's Frost Strike limit break was much better. 

SiWang's got strong destructive power to it but compared to HanFeng's which can hide his presence extremely well and he can attack and immobilize his enemies at the same time...it seemed far more dangerous to me. 

I agree though that their limit breaks while good still feel weaker than NiTian's.

His had not only powerful cutting power but some seriously fast and destructive sword waves.



Also, I agree that Tian Wu, Zhen Chan and even Xuan Feng still feel stronger than the Great Generals. The generals have gotten a much nicer boost but still have a ways to go to match them. 

Now the only one left to show their limit break (that we know has one) is ZongHeng TianXia. Saving the best for last


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Nothing short of Tian? I'm sure Tian Wu could take a few blows too since he was taking a bunch from NiTian and I still don't feel like SiWang's limit break surpasses NiTian's even if Wu Geng feared getting one shotted by a clean blow.

In comparison with the HanFeng's limit break, I'm not saying it isn't strong as hell but even despite that, he still has to land a clean blow with it to defeat his enemy. When Wu Geng fought HanFeng, he held back his divine power and golden guantlet but his long range attacks were unable to hit HanFeng LinLin unless they were homing moves. The entire time, he was never able to track him and he only lost because he exposed his body at the last second underestimating Wu Geng and that led to him getting shot from behind.

If SiWang fought HanFeng then he'd have to somehow hit him with his Vicious Whip's limit break but the odds of him doing that is pretty slow before he's stabbed/immobilized and defeated in my opinion. So while his Limit Break has power, I think that HanFeng's has much more diversity to it with giving him stealth and freezing capabilities that can secure him a win in general. Though this is just comparing them together in general fights and especially against eachother.

They're both pretty useful in their own ways in the end though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 2, 2014)

When I say fully defend I mean block the attack and be just fine not that everyone bar tian would be one shot.

Anyway I was not comparing his too the ice guys I was just refering to his attack power which IMO is the highest we have seen bar Tian.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jun 2, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That would make Tian ssj4 Gogeta then.



*Ehh, maybe more Omega Shenron - literally the strongest dragon in GT as well lol.*



wowfel said:


> Can't wait for Ah Gou to activate limit break it would be so epic!!



*I knew I was forgetting about another possible upgrade for him!*



Cromer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



**



Sphyer said:


> Hmm, if you're confused about some stuff you can post a bunch of questions here to help clear up some stuff for you.



*I don't wanna be a burden and have anyone baby sitting.. (plus your set creeps me the f*ck out lol.)*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Just finished "Volume" 1. The art and plot just keep getting better and better, the exotic animals and the landscape that they showed at the "End of the World" was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And it's only getting better, man


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When I say fully defend I mean block the attack and be just fine not that everyone bar tian would be one shot.
> 
> Anyway I was not comparing his too the ice guys I was just refering to his attack power which IMO is the highest we have seen bar Tian.



Id block that shit with my dick and ask for another


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When I say fully defend I mean block the attack and be just fine not that everyone bar tian would be one shot.
> 
> Anyway I was not comparing his too the ice guys I was just refering to his attack power which IMO is the highest we have seen bar Tian.



I'm skeptical about the one shotting thing but I'll agree with you that was power is among the top in the series.

Though I guess it doesn't matter in the end since Wu Geng just killed him....


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Nothing short of Tian? I'm sure Tian Wu could take a few blows too since he was taking a bunch from NiTian and I still don't feel like SiWang's limit break surpasses NiTian's even if Wu Geng feared getting one shotted by a clean blow.
> 
> In comparison with the HanFeng's limit break, I'm not saying it isn't strong as hell but even despite that, he still has to land a clean blow with it to defeat his enemy. When Wu Geng fought HanFeng, he held back his divine power and golden guantlet but his long range attacks were unable to hit HanFeng LinLin unless they were homing moves. The entire time, he was never able to track him and he only lost because he exposed his body at the last second underestimating Wu Geng and that led to him getting shot from behind.
> 
> ...



Wu Geng wasn't using his divine power at its fullest, we know this by his smelting aura arm still being active. Smelting aura negates his divine power and to fully utilize his divine power he needs to stop the use of smelting aura. That wasn't a full power Monochrome or dark wall, Wu Geng didn't put his all in it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's true as well.

I love it when he started using his dark prison though. This guy giving semi Tian Vibes by encasing the entire area with his monochrome. It will be very interesting to see how strong his monochrome is at full power now.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> It will be very interesting to see how strong his monochrome is at full power now.




Not as interesting as the guy juggling cherries with his tongue in your sig.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## convict (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually think these three great generals are just as strong or stronger than the sage kings we saw not named Zhen Chan. Although to be honest those guys probably trained and got stronger too. Granted the AoE isn't as impressive of course but in terms of hype and power I can see them on their level at least.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2014)

the way those 3 generals are now i say they're on the same level the sage kings bar zhen chan were on season 2 and any fight between those generals/sage kings can go either way.  

but let's not forget the sage kings also received a power up when shen yen empowered the current gods with ancient gods' transcendent vigor in the end of season2.  add that the current gods never had any real threat before the dark ones so they probably trained on their own and got stronger after the last war. especially tian wu since he actually lost his fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like EG Scans may have found a new permanent cleaner...maybe


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah Gou is back .


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw the raws and season 3 already ended, are we getting season 4 or was that really the end of Feng Shen ji??


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

$Naruto19$ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the raws and season 3 already ended, are we getting season 4 or was that really the end of Feng Shen ji??




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the ending though it kind of foreshadows another potential conflict maybe with that kid but the series is definitely over.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 6, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ending though it kind of foreshadows another potential conflict maybe with that kid but the series is definitely over.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit that sucks, what to do know?? Well hopefully we get all the chapters for season 3 in English pretty fast


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

$Naruto19$ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shit that sucks, what to do know?? Well hopefully we get all the chapters for season 3 in English pretty fast




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now you can appreciate the raws more when you read them in english scanned.

The release pace for FSJ is once in a week with the scans with a rare chance of getting double chapters a week (rare though and with recent need of a permanent cleaner, that probably wont be happening even longer).

The scans should be caught up to the raws sometime late 2015 if they stick to their weekly chapter pace with the assumptions of a few double chapters here and there.

So basically, It's gonna be a long ride but might as well savor it since the series is still kept alive with the scans even if the raw ended.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2014)

New chapter is out

Ch.18

The way he convinced everybody and especially the tribe


----------



## Drakor (Jun 8, 2014)

Another great chapter, I really loved this page most of all.  Wonder how the next chapter will go though, time does a lot to an individual and he may not be a friend/brother to them anymore...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 8, 2014)

I love it, when the mc displays intelligence. Its such a rare trait these days.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 8, 2014)

Wu Geng has smelting aura, divine power, soul power and now realpolitik too!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 8, 2014)

this chapter


----------



## Tian (Jun 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



 Sypher i think there will be another season from the foreshadowing. We don't know until its confirmed by sharogy who is MIA since three chapters before the end of season 3


----------



## Roman (Jun 9, 2014)

My man Ah Gou, calling out on Consevatives' stupidity since ancient times 

Really liked how he spared his opponent's life, showing there's more to life than proving one's self by killing another.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 9, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Sypher i think there will be another season from the foreshadowing. We don't know until its confirmed by sharogy who is MIA since three chapters before the end of season 3




*Spoiler*: _Raw_ 



Eh

I've already read other Chinese related info/summaries from numerous websites that already listed it as the final chapter and the end of the series and the conclusion (this includes the last 3 chapters that he never did summaries on). All have concluded that it's the end and websites have listed FSJ as finished too even on chinese websites that host it.

I see that they left potential at the end but judging by the final lines of the last chapter saying that Wu Gengs true legend begins now, it seems to be going for the kind of ending where we see all the amazing shit he's done and ending the series at the peak of his accomplishments. There will be things for him to do as always and every bodies story can continue but the series will basically end there where now there is no more war between gods/humans/darkones.

That's just my interpretation though. I can agree that there is potential for season 4 if they choose to do so. I recall, the authors did small short comics too during breaks between seasons but their current work seems too be a new long running series so this makes me doubt it being that kind of case but you never really know what the future holds. Still, with what I said about people accepting that it's the end and chinese hosting sites also listening it as finished, it's done as far as things are concerned now until there is news of a season 4 coming. 

I wouldn't want to give people false expectations for it when evidence points against it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2014)

Chapter was too funny.

Wu Geng is back in action.


----------



## Ether (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah Gou has great negotiating abilities.
What does that white-masked man want to talk to Ah Gou about?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 11, 2014)

Feng Shui said:


> Ah Gou has great negotiating abilities.
> What does that white-masked man want to talk to Ah Gou about?




He is their friend from the mines. The one they couldn't find.
So they have a lot to talk about.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 11, 2014)

and he's working for the zhou kingdom now. tha  zhou that invaded the mighty empire of Shang and took him and his friends as slaves. 
fucking traitor.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 12, 2014)

Can never trust the squinted eye guys.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2014)

New chapter out

Link removed


----------



## Shiny (Jun 15, 2014)

Different smelting aura or not wu geng should still stomp that boy easily tbh...


it seems uncle zy will become even more overpower huh


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2014)

HanFeng and SiWang butthurt about Wu Geng being the boss

Jiang Shang being butthurt about Wu Geng being the boss

Chapter might as well have been called "Everybodies Jelly of Ah Gou"


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 15, 2014)

This guy is a major douchebag... Looking forward to Wu Geng teaching him the ways of the world.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2014)

well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I didn't see this fight coming right now at all... I expected this dude to end up an antagonist further down the line, but not to start fighting five minutes after he reunited with Ah Gou.

Also, this probably means war has started between Dark Ones and Kingdom of Zhou? Regardless of the outcome, Zhou's representative just attacked the leader of the city.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 15, 2014)

phantom island just appearing out of nowhere in the sky was awesome


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 15, 2014)

I was pretty surprised that Hanfeng and the Masked Dark one actually intend too kill Ah Gou I think just becoming the governor would be enough so they regain control.

I mean afterall he still was responsible for freeing your entire people from oppression of the God's talk about ungrateful.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 15, 2014)

I would have killed both of them, TBH.

I love the Smelting Aura technique. I'm super excited to see his abilities.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 15, 2014)

Full bitch mode activated. Was a pretty cool move at the end though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2014)

I want Ah Gou to fuck his shit up so badly.


like. rape.


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2014)

Full bitch mode indeed. Lose himself? He's a complete hypocrite if he thinks he's not living under anyone's shadow anymore, except the shadow he's living under now doesn't necessarily belong to a person. But his move was amazing. The impression I'm getting is that it allows him to draw on the energy of the phantom island directly, making his smelting aura fresh at all times. But if that's the case, Ah Gou should be able to use that to his advantage too, so if there's anything special about Jiang's technique, it's not that.



@lk3mizt said:


> I want Ah Gou to fuck his shit up so badly.


----------



## Tian (Jun 15, 2014)

Want to know what i think will happen? Ah Gou will Underestimate him. He thinks of Humans as below him, even as a human. He believes he is above all. The Thing is that Jiang Shang probably knows the proper ins and outs of smelting aura, similar to (old man who's name i can't remember with the fists). Ah Gou will lose because he won't go all out. Probably won't use monochrome on him either since he is a human.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 15, 2014)

I haven't seen any raws, so I'm wondering (don't tell me you raw people) if this White Creed thing isn't Zhen Chan's work, preaching to the humans as he planned to.


----------



## Tian (Jun 15, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I haven't seen any raws, so I'm wondering (don't tell me you raw people) if this White Creed thing isn't Zhen Chan's work, preaching to the humans as he planned to.


I don't think so, Zhen Chan is a good guy.


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2014)

Tian said:


> Want to know what i think will happen? Ah Gou will Underestimate him. He thinks of Humans as below him, even as a human. He believes he is above all. The Thing is that Jiang Shang probably knows the proper ins and outs of smelting aura, similar to (old man who's name i can't remember with the fists). Ah Gou will lose because he won't go all out. Probably won't use monochrome on him either since he is a human.



Ah Gou was pretty mad with Li Jing and whether or not he looked down on him for being just a human/too old/both, he didn't hold back because he was pissed. I doubt it would be any different with Jiang.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2014)

Tian said:


> Want to know what i think will happen? Ah Gou will Underestimate him. He thinks of Humans as below him, even as a human. He believes he is above all. The Thing is that Jiang Shang probably knows the proper ins and outs of smelting aura, similar to (old man who's name i can't remember with the fists). Ah Gou will lose because he won't go all out. Probably won't use monochrome on him either since he is a human.



Ah Gou thinks he is superior to humans? i disagree. 

especially after his uncle knocked sense into him.


He of all people knows the potential of humans.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 15, 2014)

tfw wu geng will never reach the peak of any of his individual abilities 
no limit break
no li jing or jiang shang smelting aura level 
no tian level monochrome. well that one is impossible but yeah 

it's having them all combined plus his cunningness what makes him special 



Thdyingbreed said:


> I mean afterall he still was responsible for freeing your entire people from oppression of the God's talk about ungrateful.



remember how wu geng pussied up against tian at one point until nitian made him man up.  maybe they can't just let it go. 

it's just butthurt. they wanted that presidency so badly


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2014)

i miss Tian..

wtf man

do you guys think he'll ever return?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2014)

If he does, everybodies doomed


----------



## Ether (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, Jiang Shang became an antagonist pretty quickly.
Summoning Phantom Island was epic.
However, Shang is a complete prick and a hypocrite.
Ah Gou should punch his face even more.


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2014)

Boshi said:


> it's having them all combined plus his cunningness what makes him special



Exactly. Zi Yu even said that his highest battle capacity is reached only when he uses all his powers in synch with each other. Using smelting aura or divine power to their maximum capacity serves to do the opposite.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2014)

Boshi said:


> tfw wu geng will never reach the peak of any of his individual abilities
> no limit break
> no li jing or jiang shang smelting aura level
> no tian level monochrome. well that one is impossible but yeah
> ...



It's not all bad. His Divine Power is potentially the greatest in the world, at full strength I doubt even the Elder God powered gods will stand up to it


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2014)

Time for WU GENG to spank his ass.



Freedan said:


> Exactly. *Zi Yu even said that his highest battle capacity is reached only when he uses all his powers in synch with each other*. Using smelting aura or divine power to their maximum capacity serves to do the opposite.



Yea exactly. 

Which Wu Geng has been improving on. If you take notice of Wu Gengs fight with The Douche Bag Sage King Bai and the Dark One General. When Wu Geng uses his Monochrome to negate Bai's divine skill his Smelting aura arm goes away, but in his fight with i believe it was the masked one he states he has brought his monochrome to a new level and precedes to use it, and yet his smelting aura arm remains intake even though he is using a stronger monochrome then he did against Bai. 

So yea Wu geng has increased his mental capability's by quite a bit.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 18, 2014)

I just read through the raws but I didn't quite understand a few things. Is there a summary of the non translated plot somewhere?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Why did Tian return and what exactly was he doing?

What was the deal with the white creed smelting gang?

Why did only two of the gods get the power of the original gods (the dragon wings)?

Why were the lightning god and the skorpion dude fighting?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 18, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> I just read through the raws but I didn't quite understand a few things. Is there a summary of the non translated plot somewhere?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You can get a sizeable amount of raw information (lots of summaries and extra info in some threads) from the eg scans forums for FSJ.

this


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Well I'll answer your questions to the best of my knowledge.

From what I have seen, Tian's reason for surviving is never explained at. He just kind of appears again revealing that he only let things go as far as they did because he was depressed about Bai Long's death but once Shen Yen dies, he returns and intends to recreate the gods once again and rule the world. Wu Geng and him have some dialogue and they come to an agreement that if Wu Geng can take Tian's blood spear, he will give up and leave the world alone. At the climax of their fight, Wu Geng basically does everything he can but still can't outplay Tian however, Tian decides to give Wu Geng his blood spear instead willingly and step down as ruler of the world because he respects and finds Wu Geng's growth and power interesting. So basically, he intends to lead again but Wu Geng proves to him that his presence isn't really necessary anymore and so Tian just basically leaves after that. Wu Geng now is able to use Tian's spear as well.

As for the White Creed, can't say much about the specifics with them. They're from the smelting world and are trying to use the country of Zhou as smelting aura in order to fight the corruption in the smelting world known as Xu Wu. It's basically that weird pink aura thing that was controlling Wu Geng and turned him into a monster at one point during the later part of season 3 (because he was infected by Xu Wu at the climax of the smelting world arc).

Hmm, I'm not quite following what you mean. Those two gods were not getting ancient powers from the god. They were the ancient gods that got revived (Huang Long and Chi Long). They were revived using the crystals as a medium by the high priestess and that's how they were brought back to life after being killed by Hei Long(Tian) 100k years ago. The rest of the gods did get a basic power up from the ancient gods vigor though.


I assume you mean Tian Wu vs Lan Yue (the 5th Sage King)? So basically, Shen Yen reveals that he plans to get rid of all the current gods because they are impure since they have part human in them. Shen Yen gives the option for Tian Wu to still follow him but he becomes conflicted. Xuan Feng suspects Shen Yen is up to no good and he discovers this plot but is taken out by  Chi Long (the dragon dude). So basically, he'd ko'd and Tian Wu is unsure what to do and Sage King Lan Yue (scorpion guy) shows up and reveals he already knew about Shen Yen's plan and is fine following him. He intends to kill Xuan Feng but Tian Wu decides he isn't going to let him do that or follow Shen Yen anymore and so they end up basically fighting because of that.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 19, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> You can get a sizeable amount of raw information (lots of summaries and extra info in some threads) from the eg scans forums for FSJ.
> 
> this
> 
> ...



Thank you!


*Spoiler*: __ 




I feel like the lack of Tian or generally the presence of a menacing villain really hurt season 3. Shen Yen just never had the final villain vibe going on. 

I was waiting every chapter for Tian to make his return and turn things around but in the end the Tian part felt pretty underwhelming. It was just so sudden and short


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 19, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No problem 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Eh, I don't really feel that way. It's true than Shen Yen wasn't as cool or menacing as Tian but he was an entertaining villain imo. Not for his power or demeanor but simply for the chaos that he caused which only made war part in season 3 even more awesome. I actually look at Shen Yen as basically being the final villain too. Endgame Tian doesn't feel like much of a villain to me. He does make the perfect final antagonist though.

I do agree that it did feel a tad sudden and short though. If you compare it to the drama in season 2 especially, it probably make it feel even more bothersome to some degree. I got over it though.

I would have preferred things to be a bit dragged out and get more explanation for his sudden character growth from the whole Bai Long thing (since the narrator made it seem like he gave up on living) but oh well. I did at least like that an earlier theme in the series was brought back when Zi Yu fought Tian.



What they talk about here is basically exactly what happens between Wu Geng and Tian so to me that felt nice. Also, while things felt a bit short compared to the stuff from season 2, I did enjoy it alot regardless and found it pretty epic and it is easily one of my favorite fights in the series for a multitude of reasons.

Way I see it, Tian in season 3 had the presence he had in season 1. In season 2, he was strong and fearsome but he fought more like a warrior...more like Hei Long basically. Right here though, he's using even power than he did in season 2 and his attitude and presence (things like unleashing monochrome on the entire land as he did in season 1 but not in season 2) are some slight things go with that.

Also, while it wasn't dragged out, it wasn't really "rushed" either in my eyes. the content of their battle did feel fulfilling for me after looking at it many times since the series ended. I mean that air battle had alot of pretty cool moments in it and then when they reach the ground and Tian uses that massive White Wall...well it kind of made it hard for me not to be satisfied with the results 

The art in it was fantastic as it usually is in this series but especially so in their fight.

For me, the series never really dropped in season 3 and only continued to get better and better.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 19, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




You are probably right. Most of my criticism likely comes from the fact that I read through the the 70 untranslated chapters in a few hours yesterday. Thus pretty much every story aspect that didn't clearly show in the images was impossible to understand.

Not to mention that "reading" so many chapters at a time makes the awesome fights rather tiring at some point.

After rereading the Tian fight at the end I do have to agree: That shit was pretty awesome. Especially as someone who always roots for the main villain I loved that Tian remained the GOAT


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 19, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yeah, I know what you mean. When I started the raws, it was basically right at the early stages of the war in season 2 so I read from there all the way up to the latest chapter at the time which was the war starting in season 3. Takes a while for all those chapters to really sink in and they probably will never fully sink in until you read them in english anyway.

That's why every new English scan chapter feels fresh in the end for me.


Yeah, in the end, Tian was basically unstoppable in power and the only person who could stop Tian...was Tian himself


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 22, 2014)

lightning emanating directly from her body. 

So those white creed guys were a new race.
I suppose it makes sense, that the Phantom realm would have a sentient species living there.

I wonder how they stack up against the gods.
We know they haven't faced the dark ones before, thanks to this chapter.

Either way, Tian dominates these fools.

Also Ziya is retarded, if he thinks he is facing Ah Gou's real strength.
He was there when he fought against two Dark generals and he should have heard, that he wasn't even in top condition at the start of the fight.
So I don't know, why he acts so high and mighty now.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 22, 2014)

The plot thickens.

The smelting aura will be getting focus now it seems. The true nature of the honored ones of the white creed will be interesting to learn about. Their race seems to have been detached from the current world it seems. The potential of their top tiers will be interesting to learn about since technically. Wu Geng's usage of smelting aura was looked down on by Li Jing even if it was strong. Zi Yu's usage of it was pretty fascinating. Who knows what else can be done with it.

As for Jiang Shang, he is being pretty stupid right now but what do you expect from someone who joins a cult basically 

Also dat Ne Zha getting stronger over the years


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2014)

for a while i thought  Ne Zha would be current ah gou strenght


----------



## Space (Jun 22, 2014)

I like Ne Zha's attitude, totally fits the legends. Also, interesting plot... I wonder if Zi Yu already met one of these Phantom Island guys before?


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 22, 2014)

I didn't see a new race coming up at all... 

The Gods are still mighty and now have their ancient souls power-up. 
The Dark Ones are as strong as ever, with a bunch of them reaching limit break.
The humans are also packing more smelting aura users than ever before, Zi Yu, Li Jing and his son, Wu Geng, Jiang dude etc...

And now these guys. But Jiang Ziya says they work for the Kingdom of Zhou... Does this White Creed obey a human king? Or there's something else going on.


----------



## Tian (Jun 22, 2014)

I would like to point out that just as i stated before Ah Gou completely underestimated his former friend based on the fact that he is a human. He was determined to beat Jiang Ziya solely on Smelting Aura. Ah Gou's pride blindly him, thinking he can compete with Jiang Ziya on smelting aura alone and didn't use soul gear or divine power. He probably would've thrashed him except he isn't proficient enough in smelting aura to compare with someone like that. He's honed his divine power himself, he scantly learned smelting aura for a bit of time, and then he got soul power from the most powerful dark one, having 5 years to hone it. Smelting Aura is not his strong suit.


----------



## Ether (Jun 23, 2014)

Dang, Ah Gou got his butt kicked. This was the exact opposite of what I thought of what would happen.

But Ah Gou being knocked out man, he could have used Monochrome: True Dark Prison or Dark Prison and KO Jiang Ziya. Some moon and sun rounds would have helped as well.

He also could have used Dark Wall and protect himself from the impact of the sound.

Che, I guess it was to be expected considering his attitude in the fight and the fact he only used smelting aura.

Ne Zha coming back into action.

Let's see how strong these Honored Ones of the White Creed really are.


----------



## Roman (Jun 23, 2014)

^ Which is why I think Ah Gou wasn't lying about taking it easy on Jiang. Poor guy can't take a break tho. His body was in hybernation for 5 years and the moment he comes back, he's having to fight a bunch of top-tier fighters.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 23, 2014)

I really hope a couple of Dark Ones show up to help him fight now. Barrel Head and Feathercoat would be nice.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I remember Li Jing criticized Wu Geng's usage of Smelting Aura before when they fought. I believe he said that he lacked quality and quantity because of how quick his golden guantlet disappeared despite it being strong.

Zi Yu, Jiang Shand and Li Jing all seem to utilze numerous weapons when using their smeltign aura techniques and Zi Yu/Jiang Shang managed to bring out special unique abilities with theirs as well. Zi Yu's flames that burn transcendent vigor and Jiang Shang's sound manipulation. 

Since it seems like Li Jing knows about the honored ones, I suspect they will pull of maybe similar moves maybe or perhaps something even better. Smelting Aura really does have a ton of untapped potential in this series so it should be interesting to see what these guys can do.

Edit: I just remembered too that even Wu Geng was shocked at Zi Yu's flame attacks with his smelting aura.




So in a sense, it's been kind of foreshadowed for some time now that Wu Geng didn't really grasp the pinnacle of smelting aura. He's made a strong weapon but there's more to it than just that.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2014)

good to see li jing again  

i can't but wonder  about the relation, if there's any, between the gods and the pillar men. calling wu geng and the generals nothing special surely is some great hype. maybe they are just not t interested in anything outside phantom island but now they have other goals. tian dying might has something to do with it.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 23, 2014)

All I know is if you have Dark something and White something in the same manga, they better fight each other. So get some Dark Ones out here and let's get it on!


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, now I think about it, it's been implied before that he hasn't really mastered smelting aura to its full extent. If Zi Yu doesn't teach him the proper way, I'm willing to bet it'll be Li Jing, especially since he was the first to criticize Ah Gou's level of technique.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 24, 2014)

Long Jing has that JoJo vibe going on 



Jiang Shang acting like he's the boss for "beating" someone who just got out of a 5 year sleep and just fought two top tier dudes, using all his ammo.

I wish Ah Gou would just use Monochrome to shatter the stupid shields and then suckerpunch that pleb.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 24, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> *All I know is if you have Dark something and White something in the same manga, they better fight each other.*



Hallelujah!


----------



## Tian (Jun 24, 2014)

Gents i think when they say nothing special, its because all they have seen at this point is Ah Gou's fight with just smelting Aura. It seems as if they are basing Dark One's Strength on him since he is the current governor.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 24, 2014)

Just read the recent chapter

that pillar men vibe


----------



## Stannis (Jun 24, 2014)

speaking of jojos..
[sp=something from raws]
wu geng literally gets a stand power later on 

[/sp]


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

inb4 Mael arrives 

Not that it would be a bad thing. Feng Shen Ji needs more popularity.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 29, 2014)

about fukn time.

thanks.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 29, 2014)

A really good chapter.

I wonder why the white creed even cares about what human leads the world.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 29, 2014)

man, those guys were doing crazy shit with the smelting aura..


----------



## Stannis (Jun 29, 2014)

manly chapter


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 29, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> A really good chapter.
> 
> I wonder why the white creed even cares about what human leads the world.





Maybe Tian defeated them and banished them from the human/god world. As soon as Tian died they decided to return.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 29, 2014)

But that would be a bit too similar to the Dark Ones, who were also spanked by Tian and had to run to another world (hell), I'm guessing these guys are going to have a different backstory.

Yeah I'm pretty curious what's their reason for supporting a human King conquering the world... Why do they suddenly care about such things?

I'm also curious on what the Gods think of the White Creed... I'm guessing they will be enemies since the Gods oppose anyone who doesn't follow their rule.
The King of Zhou was supposed to be under the protection of the Gods, but now he has the White Creed on his side.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 29, 2014)

Smelting Aura world is getting alot of hype. The honored ones are giving me the impression they are made up for smelting aura or something. Should be interesting to learn more about them but it's nice to see phantom island get alot of development now.

Ji Qiao and Ah Gou meeting again is going to be hilarious. They got along so well last time they met.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 29, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> The honored ones are giving me the impression they are made up for smelting aura or something.




They are made out of smelting aura.
The time Ah Gou was on Phantom island, it was stated everything within that realm is made out of smelting aura.
That included the earth and the creatures living upon it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

Dat wine smile, legit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2014)

Reminds me of how Armstrong and Izumi's husband greeted each other in FMA


----------



## Roman (Jun 30, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Smelting Aura world is getting alot of hype. The honored ones are giving me the impression they are made up for smelting aura or something. Should be interesting to learn more about them but it's nice to see phantom island get alot of development now.
> 
> Ji Qiao and Ah Gou meeting again is going to be hilarious. They got along so well last time they met.



I fully expect Ji Qiao to get a taste of Ah Gou's eat shit kicks when they meet


----------



## Ether (Jun 30, 2014)

Heh, I can't wait for the shit-eating prince to arrive and actually eat shit yet again along with Ah Gou's eat shit kick.

So overall, these honored ones are pretty strong and have absolute control over smelting aura.

Jiang Ziya needs to be punched yet again.

As for the meeting two months from now, I can't help but think that Prince Ji Qiao set up an ambush on him considering their past. 


Doesn't he have mastery over smelting aura by now?

Dat wine smile 

Can't wait to hear Li Jing's story.


----------



## Roman (Jun 30, 2014)

Dat wine smile


----------



## Russel (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder if all the habitants of Phantom Island belong to the white creed. I'm sure everyon's favourite swordman got a new powerup as well. I bet his smelting aura will let them eat shit.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't wait to see Ah Gou against one of these White Creed dudes.

"Hahaha your smelting aura doesn't work on me! I'll absorb everything!"

BAM, dark monochrome and a giant limit break cannon. Absorb this!


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> They are made out of smelting aura.
> The time Ah Gou was on Phantom island, it was stated everything within that realm is made out of smelting aura.
> That included the earth and the creatures living upon it.



Yeah, that's true actually.

Kind of weird though to see actual people made out of smelting aura now.

We've also already seen them do some manipulation with their whole body (turning into iron/absorbing smelting aura). 

Maybe they don't really feel certain sensations too I guess. I remember that Ah Gou said that even though he forged a new arm with smelting aura, he has no feeling in it still. At the very least, it can maybe mean these guys wont be able to feel sensations like pain for example because they are made of smelting aura


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 1, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, that's true actually.
> 
> Kind of weird though to see actual people made out of smelting aura now.
> 
> ...



Good point.

Though maybe their level of smelting is high enough to give them the ability to feel.
I am curious how that guy would have reacted to the wine, though.
He even seemed like a nice enough dude.
If his snobish companion wasn't there, I think he could have easily befriended Zongheng.
Just look at his friendly facial expression.


----------



## Dangai Ichigo (Jul 3, 2014)

This thread.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2014)

New chapter is out

131 Raw


----------



## Shiny (Jul 6, 2014)

wait...how Li jing became an asshole to humans so fast? he seemed like a good guy,  and why he became an old fat man ridiculous out of shape so fast too


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2014)

Well the gods put major influence on him so that put pressure on him. I guess he got fatter because he stopped really praticing his smelting aura/training as he did when he was younger. It seems like once he got into running the mines, he basically started to take it easier for himself.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 6, 2014)

I thought those of Wan Qu weren't suppose to have any involvement with anything pertaining  humans, so how did Ne Zha even get born? I suppose it was sheer luck, but regardless this means he has crazy high potential to fight these new enemies since he can absorb Smelting Aura.

Wonder if the statue is someone related to his mother


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 6, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Well the gods put major influence on him so that put pressure on him. I guess he got fatter because he stopped really praticing his smelting aura/training as he did when he was younger. It seems like once he got into running the mines, he basically started to take it easier for himself.




Wasn't he actually forbidden from actively practicing the smelting aura?
So it's not strange for him to get out of shape.
Other than food and his son, the gods didn't leave much for him to do.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Wasn't he actually forbidden from actively practicing the smelting aura?
> So it's not strange for him to get out of shape.
> Other than food and his son, the gods didn't leave much for him to do.



He was but he deceived them and practiced a bit still. But yeah, he wasn't really that active anymore and just basically chillaxed after a certain point.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 6, 2014)

Heh, the prince who followed the Poison God now has a snake construct made of his Smelting Aura.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm really curious as to whether this Seed of Longevity is ultimately meant to sustain Phantom Island or the Wan Qu as sustenance like Tian needed Bloodstones to heal his wife. I think it infuses everyone with Smelting Aura, which while giving benefits to humanity...might portend to having said Smelting Aura forcefully ripped from them during the Heaven Sacrifice ritual. 



Wrath said:


> Heh, the prince who followed the Poison God now has a snake construct made of his Smelting Aura.


I totally forgot about that guy, its like being one of the "5 great gods" was made insignificant. Either way, we'll finally see what happened to Gui Mu as well as how the Prince rose to such a position after all this time


----------



## Wrath (Jul 6, 2014)

I wonder if Smelting Aura could heal Dark Ones of Petrification Sickness.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm crazy curious at how the Gods are reacting to all of this.

The White Creed is pretty much taking over everything the Gods used to rule... The humans are following them and soon will all be under their control with the stone thing in their bodies.

At this point Shen Yen should be more worried about the White Creed than Ah Gou or his Dark Ones... And Gui Mu, is he still working with the prince now that he's with the White Creed, or did he get the hell out of there?


----------



## Stannis (Jul 6, 2014)

lol li jing bribing wu geng  


ugh this is what reading the raws feel like. can't make predictions anymore 



Samehadaman said:


> I'm crazy curious at how the Gods are reacting to all of this.
> 
> The White Creed is pretty much taking over everything the Gods used to rule... The humans are following them and soon will all be under their control with the stone thing in their bodies.
> 
> At this point Shen Yen should be more worried about the White Creed than Ah Gou or his Dark Ones... And Gui Mu, is he still working with the prince now that he's with the White Creed, or did he get the hell out of there?



the reason why they enslaved the humans was to make them work and get them the crystals but now with tian dead they don't need them anymore

also, shen yen is probably indulged in whatever keikakku he's preparing for our hero next


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 6, 2014)

I really can't see the Gods, many of them power hungry dudes with a massive superiority complex, being fine with another race conquering the world and taking their place, regardless of the stones.

Shen Yen is all about absolute power. Gui Mu and Tai Ji were laughing at making coats out of human skin the second they showed up in the manga. Xin Yue Kui tortured her own father for the lulz. Bai Lian and Tai Kui's heads would explode if they were around to see the humans no longer obey the Gods, and there are plenty among the Gods just like them. 
Overall not the kind of people who sit in an island playing nice while someone else takes over the world and forgets they even exist.

Tian wanted the stones, sure, but the Gods were also portrayed as a race of conquerors and warriors who dominated all others, as seen with the Dark Ones running to hell back in the day.


----------



## Black Night (Jul 8, 2014)

Just passing by to say a few things about this  so-called Feng Shen Ji I'm reading for some months now 

Pros:
_ Manly men, manly men everywhere 
_ One of the best main character I saw in a manga 
_ Awesome art and colouring since the beginning 
_ Badassness and characters interactions 
_ Decent universe and plot 
_ Reading one chapter of Feng Shen Ji is like reading 10 chapters of Bleach 
_ Probably one of the only thing I read where I didn't felt disappoint by a choice of the author 

Now, about the cons, and there's a shitload of them :
_ There are around 2 or 3 characters who aren't manly and badass 
_ Top 2 of the manga I can't freaking remember 3/4 of the names (n?1 is Ravages of Time) 
_ Sometimes it lacks to show, visually speaking, the "impact" from blows (yes I had to make a serious remark in the end )

To sum it up, you really have to be a horribly good reader with nice taste to read it


----------



## Roman (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder how Zi Yu will be involved in all of this. It seemed as if Li Jing met the citizens of Wan Qu completely by coincidence, but I wonder if Zi Yu has also had some interaction with them in the past, thus explaining why he's also as powerful with smelting aura as he is. And it makes sense to me that the gods wouldn't sit still knowing that another race was trying to gain control over them. Maybe this is going to lead up to a major three-way conflict between humans/dark ones, gods and wan qu citizens.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

Isn't ZI Yu like useless against these new enemies though(Relatively speaking)?

Perhaps if Zi YU combines his soul power with his smelting aura he can change it enough so these guys can't just lol absorb all his smelting aura.


----------



## Roman (Jul 9, 2014)

We don't really know enough about the citizens of Wan Qu to know if there is really no way to harm them with smelting aura. Also, their introduction would be counterintuitive if it wasn't a cue for Wu Geng to strengthen his skills with smelting aura to begin with, so there must be a way to do it, but it just hasn't been shown yet.

But that's not really what I had in mind. I'm thinking that perhaps Zi Yu knows about them and even trained with one of them at some point. It would explain why he's so strong with smelting aura. Given that Li Jing did so, I don't doubt Zi Yu would have as well, or at least it wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 13, 2014)

Chapter

I kind of miss Bai Lian.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 13, 2014)

Shit eater prince, indeed.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 13, 2014)

Ji Qiao is such a massive douchebag that he makes Gui Mu look like a nice guy! Damn. Did he get corrupted by the orange thing, or was he this evil all along?

Also this chapter confirms the White Creed is taking over from the Gods. They took over the central plain once they retreated to God's domain.

And Ah Gou arrives in great style with his 3 boss bodyguards.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jul 13, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Shit eater prince, indeed.



Made me laugh so hard


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty nice chapter.

Gotta say, I'm really enjoying the revisiting of all these old parts of the series again.

Ji Fa/Gui Mui really got fucked over hardcore that I can't help but feel bad for them (though  I laughed my ass off at Gui Mui shortly after anyway).

Despite Ji Qiao being a shithead, I still find it kind of amusing just how much of an asshole he is for the sake of his goals and how easy he will betray anybody for power.

Ah Gou meeting with him in person now should be pretty interesting to read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2014)

Gui Mui is such a joke of a Great God, every time he shows up, he gets his arse kicked. After seeing Bai Lian's power, he looks so feeble even before his dismemberment. 

Thinking back on it, all the Great Gods became a joke from Part 2 onwards except the Thunder God that wants to make Bai Chai his waifu.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 13, 2014)

I still think Tian Kui was pretty strong. He died, but he died to Shi Xing who was one tough mofo: son of Tian, that immortality mantra, and most importantly the phoenix was in him and gave him the win...
His portrayal was still very impressive, it was heavily implied he could have beaten all the rebel Gods by himself back then. The only guy who could bitchslap the phoenix was Tian himself anyways, so there's no shame losing there.

Also the fire and rain couple haven't had a proper fight yet, maybe they are up to par.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 13, 2014)

Tian Kui to me was easily the strongest of the 6 great gods. Dude was a born fighter and was the only great god with a divine skill.

Tai Ji and Liu Yue (fire/rain great gods) have been portrayed as being pretty much weaklings so unless they got much stronger over the timeskip (maybe the ancient god power up might have done something for them), I don't really expect much.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow this shit eating prince.... I wish Ah Gou feed him shit again. He is still trying to find use of his father/godfather, what a douchebag.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 13, 2014)

lol he betrayed his own father and then blamed him for going mad

"but he is still my father
i'm sure he'll come in handy some day"
 
"but he is still my godfather
i'm sure he'll come in handy some day"
 
and then killing that soldier after telling him to keep the secret, like why would you tell him to keep the secret if you're gonna kill him anyway   
and he's still feeding gui mui children's flesh  

ji qiao is one amusing EVUL friend


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 13, 2014)

He's like what Ah Gou would be if he used his cunning for evil.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 13, 2014)

he really reminded me of wu geng this chapter, only wu geng is somehow less twisted . reading through ji qiao's lines i was like "this is exactly how wu geng would turn if his family was still ruling shang and the gods stuff never happened" 

both of them would make some mighty fine kings


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jul 14, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I still think Tian Kui was pretty strong. He died, but he died to Shi Xing who was one tough mofo: son of Tian, that immortality mantra, and most importantly the phoenix was in him and gave him the win...
> His portrayal was still very impressive, it was heavily implied he could have beaten all the rebel Gods by himself back then. The only guy who could bitchslap the phoenix was Tian himself anyways, so there's no shame losing there.
> 
> Also the fire and rain couple haven't had a proper fight yet, maybe they are up to par.



I agree with you. Tian Kui is on par with the weaker sage kings.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 14, 2014)

This prince is a massive douche.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2014)

Boshi said:


> lol he betrayed his own father and then blamed him for going mad
> 
> "but he is still my father
> i'm sure he'll come in handy some day"
> ...



his head is fucking messed up 

makes for a great villain


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2014)

He reminds me of Pariston in a way.


----------



## Roman (Jul 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This prince is a massive douche.



Shit eating prince indeed


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 20, 2014)

Chapter.

Man, even though there were no fights this was pretty interesting. Just as expected White Creed is all about turning humans into mindless slaves. And the White Creed does respect the power of the Gods, except for the token arrogant guy at least.

 Some thoughts:

-- I expected the shady stone head talking to Li Jing's son to be some White Creed spy messing with his head, but apparently he's legit and warning him against them. It's probably his mother trying to help him out and train him without revealing herself.

-- The reunion between Ah Gou and the prince had me saying "whaaaaat?". I don't remember them being exactly best friends in the mines, where did this come from.
But then again, it's classic prince. Pretends he is your best friend and you end up locked up in a jail in case you "become useful".

-- Does the prince really have a seed in him? He seems a little bit too cunning to fall for that... Ending up a mindless pawn and turning into a tree later on to become food is probably not in his plans.

-- One thing seriously pissing me off is Jiang Ziya being an arrogant prick. So he says Ah Gou was no match for him? 
Shit, Ah Gou had just come out from two consecutive fights against top Dark One generals, not to mention he had just woken up from his year long sleep... And he didn't even go all out.
I can't wait for the rematch, so Jiang gets himself a new opinion once his face is kicked in.

-- I lol at Jiang Ziya "keeping an eye" on the Dark Ones. Ah Gou and the kid went out at night and found out their big secret, Feathercoat Dark One already observed their routine and lack of need for food and rest, and the Iceman and Batman Dark Ones are already out doing what they want.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Chapter.
> 
> Man, even though there were no fights this was pretty interesting. Just as expected White Creed is all about turning humans into mindless slaves. And the White Creed does respect the power of the Gods, except for the token arrogant guy at least.



I think they fear it more or less. It seems that their world is dieing and they prolly seek the human realm for sustenance, meaning they prolly don't have the resources to challenge the Gods.



> Some thoughts:
> 
> -- I expected the shady stone head talking to Li Jing's son to be some White Creed spy messing with his head, but apparently he's legit and warning him against them. It's probably his mother trying to help him out and train him without revealing herself.



He seems kinda masculine.



> -- The reunion between Ah Gou and the prince had me saying "whaaaaat?". I don't remember them being exactly best friends in the mines, where did this come from.
> But then again, it's classic prince. Pretends he is your best friend and you end up locked up in a jail in case you "become useful".



Yea, and I think it is them putting on political faces. They'll be at each others throat at the first chance.



> -- Does the prince really have a seed in him? He seems a little bit too cunning to fall for that... Ending up a mindless pawn and turning into a tree later on to become food is probably not in his plans.



No, I don't see that. He prolly desires to be King. So he'll sell his honour, people, etc for more power. The seed would rob him of his will and eventually kill him, so I don't see him or Ah Ghou's old friend having the seeds.



> -- One thing seriously pissing me off is Jiang Ziya being an arrogant prick. So he says Ah Gou was no match for him?
> Shit, Ah Gou had just come out from two consecutive fights against top Dark One generals, not to mention he had just woken up from his year long sleep... And he didn't even go all out.
> I can't wait for the rematch, so Jiang gets himself a new opinion once his face is kicked in.



Honestly didn't even look like Ah Ghou was treating him seriously - more like he was feeling him out. His monochrome should have crippled him, coupled with his long range capabilities.


How do you guys manage to remember these names? I can only remember Ah Ghou's name and that's because it doesn't so "foreign" to the tongue.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty hilarious chapter 

Ah Gou and Ji Qiao so friendly came out of no where 

Jiang Shang continues to descend into terribleness though. I wonder how he can shit talk Ah Gou and the dark ones after watching them all fight. Seems he really needs to get his ass kicked.

In any event, things are going to really start picking up soon now.

Also that virgin comment had me laughing 



Moe-058 said:


> How do you guys manage to remember these names? I can only remember Ah Ghou's name and that's because it doesn't so "foreign" to the tongue.



Lots of memorization in order to get used to them for myself. Was pretty hard at first since I'm not too used to Chinese names when I first started to read it but eventually, it all grew onto me and I taught myself how to remember pretty much all the names since I liked the series so much. Also in some way, it made learning more names easier as a result.

Like after learning the dark one names which are more complicating, it made remembering other characters like the gods name much easier too as an example.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 21, 2014)

Human fruit?


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Moe-058 said:


> How do you guys manage to remember these names? I can only remember Ah Ghou's name and that's because it doesn't so "foreign" to the tongue.




I gave up on the Dark Ones, all the names are hard to me but the Dark Ones are really impossible to memorize for now. Those guys all get nicknames for me... 
But I did manage to memorize the names of the characters that showed up long ago the plot, like Gui Mu, Li Jing, Xin Yue Kui, Tian Kui, etc.

I guess in time some of the names manage to get in my head.


----------



## Black Night (Jul 21, 2014)

Ah Gou and Shit eating Prince, nakamas for life 



Moe-058 said:


> He seems kinda masculine.



Well, like Samehadaman, ever since I saw that stone head I thought it was his mother.
She kinda disappeared "officially" in the manga and that stone head was shown just after that and seems to watch over him and knows him and his powers quite well.

If it's his mother, she talks a bit roughly and seems masculine  just because even the women are manly in dat Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Wrath (Jul 21, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Chapter.
> 
> Man, even though there were no fights this was pretty interesting. Just as expected White Creed is all about turning humans into mindless slaves. And the White Creed does respect the power of the Gods, except for the token arrogant guy at least.
> 
> ...


My current theory is that Ne Zha is the true heir to the throne of Wan Qu (the former ruler referenced in this chapter being either his mother or grandfather) and Stoneface is a loyal vassal.



> -- The reunion between Ah Gou and the prince had me saying "whaaaaat?". I don't remember them being exactly best friends in the mines, where did this come from.
> But then again, it's classic prince. Pretends he is your best friend and you end up locked up in a jail in case you "become useful".
> 
> -- Does the prince really have a seed in him? He seems a little bit too cunning to fall for that... Ending up a mindless pawn and turning into a tree later on to become food is probably not in his plans.
> ...


Well he witnessed Ah Gou fighting the former Generals so there are really only two possibilities:

1) He's lying.

2) He's stupid or arrogant enough to truly believe he defeated Ah Gou.

I think lying so that Ah Gou doesn't become a target is the most reasonable explanation.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 22, 2014)

best friends for life  



Moe-058 said:


> How do you guys manage to remember these names? I can only remember Ah Ghou's name and that's because it doesn't so "foreign" to the tongue.



when you remember names like Qiong Xiong Jie and MuWu BiaoQing remembering names like tian kui and gui mui becomes a trifle matter


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 22, 2014)

Boshi said:


> best friends for life
> 
> 
> 
> when you remember names like Qiong Xiong Jie and MuWu BiaoQing remembering names like tian kui and gui mui becomes a trifle matter



Worst is if you remember names by sounding them out...


----------



## Roman (Jul 22, 2014)

Ah Gou making friends with the shit eating prince was classic  SO much hidden tension in that interaction that I just can't wait to see those two duke it out again. What I'm also really excited about is getting the chance to see smelting aura being used in ways other than making swords and gauntlets (and boomerangs).

Also, I'm anticipating Ah Gou putting down Jiang Shiang for constantly trash talking Ah Gou.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 22, 2014)

At this point I'd rather Jiang Shiang fights one of the Dark Ones and not Ah Gou, just for the "_even my subordinates can beat you_" humiliation.  	

He talked so much shit about Dark Ones I'd like to see him dance with Iceman or Batman and see if he does batter than Ah Gou did.


----------



## Roman (Jul 22, 2014)

Jiang Shiang wouldn't stand a chance against them. Especially Batman.


----------



## Tian (Jul 24, 2014)

Know what hasn't changed after all this? Tian could wipe them all out on a whim.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2014)

Started reading this a few days ago. I'm up to chapter 40 now. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2014)

Me too, it's pretty awesome.

I just don't like the fact that almost no one ever dies for real. Too many asspull savings.


----------



## Tian (Jul 25, 2014)

Rain there are no asspulls in this manhua, this ain't Naruto or Bleach. If they survived, they survived for good reason.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah there will be enough deaths, and most characters that survive will be plot relevant at some point anyways, it's not "writers cowardice".


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jul 26, 2014)

Tian said:


> Know what hasn't changed after all this? Tian could wipe them all out on a whim.


I wish he was still alive I mean Dark Ones, even gods underestimed how strong and unkillable he is. Even with 10% of his strength after crushing dark ones army the writer implied he still would be able to win. These smelting aura jokers from that new world would get slaughtered just like these guys.


----------



## convict (Jul 27, 2014)

"Tch"
"Tch"
"Tch"
"..."
*_cough_*


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't think he would reveal his true intentions so soon...

Nor be dying. I wonder what effect his Monochrome would have on the seed.


----------



## Space (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow dying so soon and sudden like that, that sure escalated quickly. And yet I don't believe he'll die just like that. I mean, there has got to be A way to save these puppets?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2014)

Put that bitch in her place lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 27, 2014)

that was... unexpected...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 27, 2014)

I just wanna mention that I fucking love it that now everybody knows that Ah Gou is the son of Emperor Zhou and he can walk around proudly being his son rather than having to hide and keep it a secret like when he was younger. I always felt like that part of his life would never really get revisited again in a public setting because of how he "died" and became a new person. Seeing it resurface again a couple of times this arc has been great.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2014)

He better not be dead. I need to see more of his abilities


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 27, 2014)

The  bitchslap is strong in Ah Gou.


----------



## conorgenov (Jul 27, 2014)

ah gou gonna tear some shit up next chapter

ah gou was all like "get back motha fucker you don't know me like dat!"


----------



## Raviene (Jul 27, 2014)

i wish Ah Gou had shown the other leaders how hard he was hitting the girl...

like stomp and cause massive cracks to the stone/concrete they are standing on just to show how "weak" the girl was 

but even though that girl was not really weak...it's still funny to see a girls face getting stomped 


i think Ah Gou's monochrome might just break the seed... kindof like how the smelting aura of his uncle disintegrated when they first met Tian


----------



## Rain (Jul 27, 2014)

I just caught up completely, and i gotta say i was wrong about there being no deaths...This is probably the best read i've had since Vagabond.

There are many great characters but my faves are:

1. Nitian Erxing (dat revolution tho)
2. Shi Xing (will he ever return?)
3. Zi Yu
4. Ah Gou
5. Emperor of Shang
6. Sui Feng
7. ZongHeng
8. Wolverine guy whose name i forgot.
9. Zhui Ri
10. Tian

Which brother is older, Zi Yu or the Emperor? In the flashbacks Zi Yu always seemed to be taller and he was supposed to be the emperor, something that usually goes to the older son, but translations always refer to him as the younger one.

Also these new villains are apparently much more depraved than the Gods.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Rain said:


> Which brother is older, Zi Yu or the Emperor? In the flashbacks Zi Yu always seemed to be taller and he was supposed to be the emperor, something that usually goes to the older son, but translations always refer to him as the younger one.



I remember this kind of threw me off as well.

He is the younger brother but I guess the way succession works here is different. Maybe it's something like him and his brother both have the right but it's up to the previous emperor to decide which will become the next emperor?

Though I always did feel like Zi Yu had an older brother kind of vibe despite all this.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain said:


> I just caught up completely, and i gotta say i was wrong about there being no deaths...This is probably the best read i've had since Vagabond.
> 
> There are many great characters but my faves are:
> 
> ...



Where was it mentioned Zi Yu was meant to be emperor? I don't think it has ever been stated like that apart from in his dreams. As far as it's been potrayed his bread was always meant to be emperor and he was first in line. Hence why Zi Yu was able to concentrate on the path of the swordsman.


----------



## Rain (Jul 28, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Where was it mentioned Zi Yu was meant to be emperor? I don't think it has ever been stated like that apart from in his dreams. As far as it's been potrayed his bread was always meant to be emperor and he was first in line. Hence why Zi Yu was able to concentrate on the path of the swordsman.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 28, 2014)

Seems more like he renounced his name and titles, which also includes his right to succeed, if something happened to his brother.

So he probably wasn't the direct heir to the throne.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain said:


> *Spoiler*: __



No like the poster above said it means if his brother dies, then his brothers Son becomes Emperor as opposed to him. Basically he has no claim to the throne anymore.


----------



## Space (Jul 28, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> No like the poster above said it means if his brother dies, then his brothers Son becomes Emperor as opposed to him. Basically he has no claim to the throne anymore.



Erm.. almost. Zi Yu would become emperor if his brother died and didn't have children, but because he gave everything up, he would not become emperor regardless of Zhou's lineage.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 28, 2014)

Someone who read the raws tell me if he dies or not.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 28, 2014)

So I finally got up to chapter 100. It's so weird how quickly everything changed.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Someone who read the raws tell me if he dies or not.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



He will survive.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Erm.. almost. Zi Yu would become emperor if his brother died and didn't have children, but because he gave everything up, he would not become emperor regardless of Zhou's lineage.



I agree what I meant is he doesn't even have a claim to the throne, for example if he was a dick and say the emperor died prior to the Gods attacking he could fight his nephew for the throne but giving up his right to succession means he or his kin can never contest his nephews claim.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 29, 2014)

talk shit, get hit


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder what Zi Yu is up to now. He wasn't there when Wu Geng woke up, after all. Could he have gotten even stronger over the last five years, do you think?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 29, 2014)

Lets just say that his return will be glorious.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2014)

Shits gonna get real


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not sure Bu Nu can take Wu Geng, even with the limitless supply of power available to him... Wu Geng's divine power is pretty special, after all, and even Tian had trouble with it. I guess Wu Geng will beat Bu Nu, then retreat along with everyone else.


----------



## Space (Aug 3, 2014)

So Enel joined the White Creed, gonna be interesting seeing this battle.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 3, 2014)

i can't be the only one getting  tian kui vibes from jiang shang's master

pretty good chapter. gotta love how jiang shang turned from some minor character > a character no one can even remembers > brought back as a traitorous bastard and now this


----------



## Zeit (Aug 4, 2014)

Boshi said:


> i can't be the only one getting  tian kui vibes from jiang shang's master



Nope, been thinking it a while.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 4, 2014)

Boshi said:


> i can't be the only one getting  tian kui vibes from jiang shang's master



I was thinking the same thing yesterday.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 4, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *i can't be the only one getting  tian kui vibes from jiang shang's master
> *
> pretty good chapter. gotta love how jiang shang turned from some minor character > a character no one can even remembers > brought back as a traitorous bastard and now this



Its the body build he has and facial expression he makes.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2014)

and the straw hat 

and the master/disciple thing he has going on with jian shang


----------



## corsair (Aug 4, 2014)

Straw hats are dangerous.

Anyway, caught up today. Was pretty funny that I started over from the beginning but still forgot about Jiang Shang.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2014)

After all of this hype for the Honored Ones and Smelting Aura, I really can't wait for Divine Power Monochrome to shut them all up and destroy them.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> After all of this hype for the Honored Ones and Smelting Aura, I really can't wait for Divine Power Monochrome to shut them all up and destroy them.


Remind them why they feared Tian.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 4, 2014)

I caught up with the last couple chapters, and holy shit. Feng Shen Ji is just so awesome. When he punched that girl I was trying to control my laughter. Their entrance into the meeting was freaking glorious.



convict said:


> "Tch"
> "Tch"
> "Tch"
> "..."
> *_cough_*




Fuck yeah, Dark City in the house.

It's just so rare for the "good guys" as a whole to be so cool in a manga like this, usually the antagonists are ten times cooler so I'm always hating the main character, but not here. 
I mean, the antagonists are absolutely boss but Ah Gou is just glorious and has a boss supporting crew. Even Li Jing's son is growing on me, such a dedicated sidekick, always looking out for his big bro.

The Whites are just going the exact same road the Gods went. Completely underestimating the other races despite them showing time and time again they can do things they didn't expect they could. 
Shen Yen did learn the lesson in the end, let's see if this guys are even more arrogant than him.


----------



## Tian (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree with people when its comes to divine power monochrome, when Wu Geng Pumps all of his energy in his Divine Power, it is unrivaled. People have to remember that the reason these fuckers didn't come out of hiding was all because of Tian. They have already pretty much badmouthed the gods themselves but note how they didn't see jack shit about Tian. Didn't want to note their powerlessness against Tian onscreen!


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm also expecting the top Dark Ones to be able to put up a good fight now that they have a better understanding of how the Whites work and what kind of powers they use, if they manage to get out of smelting aura town and get some time to prepare for the fight.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 10, 2014)

its out  berates him for not following through and assuming he was finished.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 10, 2014)

Monochrome is going to fuck these guys up.

"We draw life force from everything around us!"

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## convict (Aug 10, 2014)

Can Si Wang Yen Shen get anymore badass?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 10, 2014)

convict said:


> Can Si Wang Yen Shen get anymore badass?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 10, 2014)

"You can't wake someone who pretends to be asleep"

Deep


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2014)

I like how Ah Gou doesn't give a darn if the central plainsmen get killed off as long as the honored ones leave him alone 


SiWang YenShen's speech was great too


----------



## Ghost (Aug 10, 2014)

Monochrome I'm waiting.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 11, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I like how Ah Gou doesn't give a darn if the central plainsmen get killed off as long as the honored ones leave him alone



Ah Gou is just such an outrageously awesome protagonist.

And finally, we're going to get a good old White Creed vs Dark One battle. And we got a good look on the honored ones in a spread. The guy with the eye scar will be beast, and so will crazy wine face.


----------



## Saibaman (Aug 11, 2014)

Aside from ZiYu and a couple of old gods(now dead), my top 10 list is a ridiculously "dark one" if you know what I mean. Siwang Yenshen being the most recent addition after the latest chapter. These smelting aura dudes are pretty boss too. I'm liking the discount TienKui one with the strawhat.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 11, 2014)

based siwang everything he says is deep


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 12, 2014)

Ah Gou gonna lolnope those fuckers with a monochromed fist


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 12, 2014)

These pussies were wise to hide in their little island when Tian was alive.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 12, 2014)

The elder tree was wise you mean.
These jokers seem dumb enough to want to attack Tian and get murked.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 12, 2014)

It would be hilarious if we got a flashback of the Elder Tree back when the Gods arrived at the human world.

He takes a look at what is now the human world and sees the Ancient Gods(Tian & company) fighting those giant original Dark Ones that got chased to hell.

He says "fuck no, thanks" and goes hide in the smelting aura island never to return.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2014)

Newest chapter is out

Link removed


----------



## convict (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazing fight. I am really impressed with the martial arts exhibited by Wu Geng's opponent. Fight choreography of Feng Shen Ji is of the highest caliber. It is also interesting to note that not all of them can absorb smelting aura. And great comeback by Wu Geng. That's what you get for being cocky.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 17, 2014)

Great fight.
Especially the last bit, since I kept thinking the entire time during that fight, why he wasn't using his divine power.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2014)

I guess next chapter we shall see this honored ones smelting aura ability wonder what he can do.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 17, 2014)

Ah Gou has the best lines. 

_"Fuck off! You are the one who will die a horrifying death! Three, two, one! Eat shit."_

_"Can you please not be so violent?" 
"Eat shit, kid!"_

Also, dat divine power. Must respect the power of the Gods.

Looking forward to see what masked Dark One comes up with to counter his enemy.


----------



## convict (Aug 17, 2014)

I've noticed throughout the course of this series that Wu Geng is a stark believer in the nutritional benefits derived from ingesting feces and never hesitates in urging others to partake and enjoy said benefits.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow I feel like an idiot

I just realized stone face is tree man


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2014)

"eat shit, kid!"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2014)

Great chapter. Action at every turn, and probably my favorite fight of the series thus far .


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wow I feel like an idiot
> 
> I just realized stone face is tree man



The way it's favouring the kid I'm thinking its his mom.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

Starraver said:


> The way it's favouring the kid I'm thinking its his mom.



That's what I'm thinking as well. I really can't think of what else stone face could be, considering how it taught him smelting aura and even how to absorb it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wow I feel like an idiot
> 
> I just realized stone face is tree man



who the fuck is tree man?

It's probably his mom.

Chapter was awesome. Monochrome finally came out, but guess we'll have to wait until next week to see if Ah Gou's attack actually worked on the guy. I kinda doubt it'll be that easy. And to be honest, I wasn't really impressed with Monochrome: Dark Wall. I mean come on bro, you fought Tian. Shouldn't your Monochrome at least be stronger post timeskip? So far it's the same shit Ah Gou had pre-timeskip.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> who the fuck is tree man?




He is obviously talking about the Elder tree, which the honored ones supposedly killed.
A.K.A.  Nezha's grandfather.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> who the fuck is tree man?
> 
> It's probably his mom.
> 
> Chapter was awesome. Monochrome finally came out, but guess we'll have to wait until next week to see if Ah Gou's attack actually worked on the guy. I kinda doubt it'll be that easy. And to be honest, I wasn't really impressed with Monochrome: Dark Wall. I mean come on bro, you fought Tian. Shouldn't your Monochrome at least be stronger post timeskip? So far it's the same shit Ah Gou had pre-timeskip.



Here's the thing. He can only really unleash the full power of Monochrome if he stops using smelting aura. Considering he still had his arm, he wasn't using the full power of Monochrome. In spite of that, it stopped the guy's attack dead.

Also, since he used the gauntlet of smelting aura, he must've had to drop his monochrome wall, thus restoring the guy's power, so I'm not really holding my breath over the effectiveness of the attack overall.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah Gou's smelting arm was hard enough to block the other guy earlier in the fight, and it was in normal mode. In a full gauntlet mode punch it should leave a mark.
And the other guy did say he had to block (with his arms) the bullets earlier on, this attack should be stronger and landed straight on his face, with the advantage of gravity and smashing against the ground.

It won't end the fight but it must hurt at least.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 19, 2014)

I am re-reading feng shin ji(again), and im still sad\pissed that Xuan feng gets tossed into space.

Out of all the sage kings he gets fucked over, he was the nicest and most chill of the sage kings and pretty mugh gods as a whole.


----------



## The End (Aug 19, 2014)

I haven't read any of the raws, but I'm guessing as they are both just floating in space, chances are both will re-appear at some point during the story. Especially if he got the ancient god powers while in space.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I am re-reading feng shin ji(again), and im still sad\pissed that Xuan feng gets tossed into space.
> 
> Out of all the sage kings he gets fucked over, he was the nicest and most chill of the sage kings and pretty mugh gods as a whole.



eh

author didn't want to kill him np.

he'll be back.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 19, 2014)

Gods can survive in space? I think even they need air.

Phoenix ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aka the true son of tian will come back because once he dies(from no oxygen) he will just be reborn in hell.


----------



## Space (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll guess that in the end nothing will truly work on the honored ones except for higher expertise of smelting aura. I think that's why Nezha and Jiang Shang are there, even though they seem underwhelming power wise. They are the key to turn the tide of the battle.

And I also agree Stone Face should be Nezha's mother. The Elder Tree would never come to the earth, it's what he explicitly preached all his life.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 19, 2014)

oh god this face


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Aug 20, 2014)

Zi Yu next chap or riot


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2014)

saikyou said:


> "eat shit, kid!"



Wu geng just don't give a darn


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 20, 2014)

From all the characters in the story, Ah Gou is the one we see punching and kicking women and children the most often. Pretty sure he's the bad guy after all!


----------



## Wrath (Aug 20, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> From all the characters in the story, Ah Gou is the one we see punching and kicking women and children the most often. Pretty sure he's the bad guy after all!


Ah Gou is the only one who belongs to all groups, so this is just him promoting equality between all races, ages and genders. Truly he is our saviour.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 20, 2014)

ah gou is like top 5  most evil characters in the series material 

which makes him even more awesome


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2014)

Boshi said:


> ah gou is like top 5  most evil characters in the series material
> 
> which makes him even more awesome



So... Who are the other 4?

The former plague great god obviously but who else


----------



## Sablés (Aug 20, 2014)

Shit Prince
Shen Yen
Bai Lian
Qiong/General Rape


----------



## Tapion (Aug 20, 2014)

I miss general Rape


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Shit Prince
> Shen Yen
> Bai Lian
> Qiong/General Rape



I thinkg you mean General Grrrrrreat!


----------



## Stannis (Aug 20, 2014)

bai lian 
prince ji qiao
general rape 
shen yen
cursed shi xing

edit: slowpoke.png 

and there's more in the chapters yet to come



Starraver said:


> I miss general Rape



we all do


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Both General Rape and Tian Kui died too soon!


----------



## Stannis (Aug 21, 2014)

the things i'd do to see a battle to death between between these two..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 22, 2014)

Are the gods going to get involved in this or are the dark ones going to take care of everything.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 22, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Are the gods going to get involved in this or are the dark ones going to take care of everything.



I hope the Dark Ones do. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2014)

Boshi said:


> bai lian
> prince ji qiao
> general rape
> shen yen
> ...



I miss Shi Xing so much .


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 22, 2014)

Moe-058 said:


> I hope the Dark Ones do. Which would you prefer?



I would prefer the Dark ones, only if the other dark generals that we have barley seen at all come in. Otherwise a few gods getting involved would be fine, which they probably will near the very end to set up the last arc.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 22, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Are the gods going to get involved in this or are the dark ones going to take care of everything.




*Spoiler*: _raw spoilers_ 





no

the gods only appear after this arc is done in their own arc 







Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I would prefer the Dark ones, only if the other dark generals that we have barley seen at all come in. Otherwise a few gods getting involved would be fine, which they probably will near the very end to set up the last arc.




*Spoiler*: _raw spoilers_ 





again sorry to disappoint you 

it's been a while since i read the raws for this arc but i'm fairly sure only the three generals we saw are the ones involved  (and they're pretty much the most important characters for the whole of season 3) 

in the later part of this arc another dark one general makes an appearance and have some little role 

*Spoiler*: _he is_ 




the little dude (the one that fought zhen chan)


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yeah, pretty much all the generals aside from the 3 who know limit break the kid with the nightmare to some degree end up not really having that much screen time or heavy battle presence in season 3. At best, they get a few panels of fighting here and there but nothing really special


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So wu geng, the three dark generals, jiang, and i take it Zi Yu will take care of everything? i would find it wield if the strongest smelting aura human user does not get involved.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 23, 2014)

Not sure if spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hear Zi Yu won't take part in this arc


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 23, 2014)

Well now thats disappointing.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yeah, Zi Yu isn't in this arc at all. At first it was a little disappointing to me too at first but I kind of prefer this now. It's nice to get an arc where just Ah Gou and the generals get to shine. A different change of pace that I don't mind.

Besides, Zi Yu will be back when the real major shit begins


----------



## Stannis (Aug 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 




i am still disappointed in how little zi yu's role in this season is compared to the last one 

you'd think he'd have some major role when it's a smelting aura arc but nope 

well he might not be a great help against the white creed when they can basically eat smelting aura for breakfast but he still had the soul power from general rape 

instead we're having an arc about  fucking ne zha  

yeah his entrance and fight was the fucking shit but i can't help but feel something is missing


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Yeah, I can understand that. It does feel pretty weird that he wouldn't be in an arc about Smelting Aura.

Well with Ne Zha, he's not really interesting for me but at least there's a pay off later with that epic giant golem that he can control 



I don't mind going through an arc of him to get that kind of pay off 

As for something missing at the end, maybe I might know what you mean. Zi Yu in season 3 compared to season 2 ends up lacking in not only fights but intense character development. His fight with Chi Long was awesome but it got cut off when Ah Gou showed up to fight him instead and told Zi Yu to protect everybody from the fodder gods. Plus if you compare these Zi Yu vs Chi Long and Zi Yu vs Hei Long's battles...



I would honestly be surprised if someone found the Chi Long fight much more awesome. I can't read the raw's itself but from the summaries and what I can see in the pictures, their battle pretty much amounted to just trying to get a good fight/challenge while the set up/implications of Zi Yu vs Tian/Hei Long had a much more intense impact.

So in season 3, Zi Yu is mostly absent and shows up to fight Chi Long 15-16 chapters before the series ends. The fight itself lacks any serious intense drama for Zi Yu but still works as a really epic fight and gives some insight into what Zi Yu has been up too during his absence in the last 5 years of the series. Ultimately though, Zi Yu doesn't even get the finish the fight and he's just kind of there in the background for the rest of the series. I can't say I didn't feel like something was missing there too. Perhaps it would have been much nicer if Zi Yu was able to get more fights and presence in season 3 even if he didn't have to have such an intense impact from the beginning of it. 

Personally, I would have liked to see Fei Long revived and had him fight Zi Yu. I still don't really know why he wasn't revived when he was the only other dragon tribe member introduced along with Chi Long/Hei Long/Huang Long in season 2. That was kind of disappointing that he never really made another appearance and in a way, it feels like wasted potential


----------



## Stannis (Aug 24, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _raw talk  _ 




yeah the payoff was totally worth it. i'm not really interested in ne zha but i also don't mind him. i actually enjoy his interactions with ah gou aniki. it's just.. not enough to compensate for lack of zi yu 

you got it right about the seasons 2/3 comparison. the fight with chi long was epic and all but it was nothing like the fight with tian. chi long was just another battle thirsty character with nothing else going on with him. the fight with tian had something more to it (humanity freedom and all that). and then wu geng appeared with his stand and zi yu didn't even get to finish that one fight  

lastly, i think the ending was rushed for some reason or another. that seemed obvious to me when tian came back. just the authors trying to conclude the series with some epic ending. 
doesn't have to be fei long..  zi yu could still appear in this arc and have one battle with some white creed dude. it can also add something to his character.
back in the very beginning in chapter 1 we had that conversation between zi yu and emperor zhou and we knew that he cared a lot about the people. he'd probably be pissed off when he knows about the seed of longivity 

it'd be interesting to see what he'll say about the shit eating prince or hell even wu geng for that matter


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk  _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




The way I feel about Season 2 and Season 3 of FSJ is pretty much this.

Both are pretty fucking awesome in my book...but Season 2 feels like some epic shit you'd hear in a flashback but never get to really see in a normal story. Even if it was shown, it's rare to see it pulled off so damn good. I probably don't have to explain why season 2 was so good. 

Season 3 takes part of what made Season 2 legendary and in some areas, it surpasses it for me (such as Ah Gou and Shi Xing's developments). Overall though, Season 2 is just too good of a foundation to really be overcome even if Season 3 is amazing as well.

I did feel like they could have squeezed out the final battles a bit longer before ending the series. At the very least, I wanted the final Tian battle to be a bit longer. Maybe get a bit more with the epilogue too though to be honest, it handled it's epilogue better than some series tend to do for me.

Though my biggest disappointment is that Shi Xing and Tian never got to meet nor did his birth really mean anything other than him inheriting some of Tian's badassery in a nutshell. We never even get to officially learn who his mother is 

Honestly, I would have liked for there to be a chapter 81 and 82 to sort of tie things up much better. We never get to learn the conclusion of the Tian fight until the final chapter with Ah Gou showing up again and everything with him felt speed up in a sense with all the changes he went through. Considering all the shit he went through in his life, I would have really enjoyed seeing a last couple of peaceful chapters with him adjusting and some other characters like Ah Lan and the rest having some more screen time in the end.

It would have been interesting to see what Zi Yu would have done or felt about what was going on in Feng Du. Actually, I kind of wonder if some of the Zhou soldiers still remember Zi Yu as being part of Shang's royalty. Kind of one of the things I'm hoping to see translated once Zi Yu vs Chi Long is translated.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2014)

New chapter is out

arge explosion and shockwave


----------



## convict (Aug 24, 2014)

Guy saying, "you just made me serious" with a menacing glint in his eye only to subsequently get his face caved in by a left hook in the next panel is probably one of the funniest things I've ever read.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 24, 2014)

someone else is a bit dissapointed with ah gou's strenght? i mean...we had a 5years time skip and he seems to be almost the same


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2014)

I really love the battle choreography between Ah Gou and Bu Nu. Probably one of my most favorite battle in season 3 so far just because of it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 24, 2014)

Shiny said:


> someone else is a bit dissapointed with ah gou's strenght? i mean...we had a 5years time skip and he seems to be almost the same




Well, it makes sense that his strength is shitty.
He hasn't moved his body in five years, after all.

Besides he is still concealing his true strength, that much is obvious.
Since everybody and their mother in this series hides their true strength, until they actually need it.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2014)

Shiny said:


> someone else is a bit dissapointed with ah gou's strenght? i mean...we had a 5years time skip and *he seems to be almost the same*



I wouldn't say that exactly.

Setting aside the soul gear and the different uses he's shown with it so far, when it comes to his more classic style of fighting (divine power/physical combat), he's gotten much more polished with how he fights with it and how much control he has now. I think his growth has been really good personally. He's got a much better balance and can pull of combinations like using his divine power to nerf his opponents powers while using normal attacks to wear them down.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2014)

Poor Bu nu literally expecting 100 punches


----------



## Quuon (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in awe at how beautiful this fight has been so far.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 24, 2014)

This is so great I don't even know where to start.

I loved the Schwarzenegger moment: "if it bleeds, we can kill it". But the suprise punch when Bu Nu was on his speech about getting serious was pure gold. Holy shit. And the "hey I got lucky twice already".

It's the best trash talk, the best art, the best fight coreography out there right now. Just amazing.

And as expected the guy with the wine rape face will be fighting the feathercoat Dark One.


----------



## convict (Aug 24, 2014)

Maybe it's partially due to the great coloring but I honestly can't recall a single comic out there with fight choreography as consistently excellent as Feng Shen Ji's.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 24, 2014)

Since those two honored ones with the straw hat and the diamonds hat seem to be leading the group, and probably last to fight, I'm guessing Iceman Dark One will be fighting the Honored One we only saw in that spread. The eye scar dude:


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 24, 2014)

cocky fucker got his face rearranged by 'luck'


----------



## Stannis (Aug 24, 2014)

time for me to get serio-
punch to the face 

and that 100 punch distraction  

bu nu never heard of such technique  


i think i found a rl honored one

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Aug 24, 2014)

I get the feeling a truly manly battle awaits us.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> I get the feeling a truly manly battle awaits us.



The pure manliness rolling off this battle will cause everyone in a 50 mile radius to spontaneously and instantly grow giant beards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2014)

Shiny said:


> someone else is a bit dissapointed with ah gou's strenght? i mean...we had a 5years time skip and he seems to be almost the same



He defeats a Dark One General in a physically weakened body with nothing but his basic Soul Gear. And the General used his limit break.

He did that with a weakened body and only his basic Soul Gear ability. Against a Limit Break.

Also strength inflation. ZongHeng TianXia is said to have surpassed NiTian ErXing and he was matching the masked General, who Ah Gou defeated with a weakened body immediately after fighting the other general. Pre-timeskip, only Tian could do that. 

Ah Gou > Everyone.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 25, 2014)

Great chapter. This fight is hilarious.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 25, 2014)

this manhua is very self aware....hahahaha  


using the "naming of an attack" as a distraction... "100 punch to your face"...that's just genius

...I'm guessing Ah Gou will name one of his attacks "Super punch to tha face" then proceeds to kick his opponents balls

also, those serious monologue moments by antagonists only to get interrupted by getting their face caved in by a punch followed by an Ah Gou trash talk...doesn't get any better than that


----------



## Black Night (Aug 25, 2014)

What an awesome fight 

I wonder if such a thing as a bad Feng Shen Ji chapter exist


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Black Night said:


> What an awesome fight
> 
> *I wonder if such a thing as a bad Feng Shen Ji chapter exist*



No such thing exists. 

Feng Shen Ji is a prime example of consistent quality chapters.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 25, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also strength inflation. ZongHeng TianXia is said to have surpassed NiTian ErXing and he was matching the masked General, who Ah Gou defeated with a weakened body immediately after fighting the other general. Pre-timeskip, only Tian could do that.



it was said to be on par with  grand marshal not to surpass nitian 
for all i know he was talking about the grand marshal position. even among the dark ones grand marshals nitian was exceptional 

need some translation clarification on that.. if only sharogy was still posting   

and one more thing,  things wouldn't go as smoothly for ah gou if it were battles to death


----------



## Tian (Aug 30, 2014)

Whats your favourite caption or page from the series so far? Raws or not. But obviously tag the raws.

*Spoiler*: _Raw_ 





I love this caption, just so calm under incredible pressure using such precision to part the fire monochrome, Using Wu Xu to carry his dark cannon to strike when they get an opening. This gives me chills, Ah Gou is so insanely powerful he's holding off an ancient god himself and making it look easy.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 30, 2014)

Question, how far are the translations from the Raws?


----------



## Shiny (Aug 30, 2014)

if  feng shen ji ended long ago why they dont translate more than one chapter per week?


----------



## Stannis (Aug 30, 2014)

do you want it to end that much 

weekly releases makes it better to savor. and each chapter has like 1.5-2 your average weekly manga chapter content 

not to mention that this is an EG's  matter and it's technically hard to achieve (cleaning ain't easy i tell ya and then there's translations). until recently they had some cleaners issues and there was a time where they didn't even release that one chapter.. they were about to make semi-monthly but thank god that's not the case anymore   



> Question, how far are the translations from the Raws?



translations are at chapter 15 from part 3 

the series has already ended and the raws are up to chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



80 

so we have another  year and a half of FSJ


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 31, 2014)

Tian said:


> Whats your favourite caption or page from the series so far? Raws or not. [/SPOILER]



Definitely Shi Xing's page from FSJ II.



Used it as a wallpaper for sometime too .


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Tian said:


> Whats your favourite caption or page from the series so far? Raws or not. But obviously tag the raws.



I don't really have a #1 favorite. Instead, I'll just post 5 from the Scans/Raws that I really like and hasn't been posted yet already. 

(There way too many cool pages in this series for me not to post a bunch )

So I'll start with 5 from the scans and 5 from the raws.


*Spoiler*: _1st Scan_ 





Tian appearing behind Emperor Zhou. The tension/art of this panel still has alot of impact in the series to me. Easily one of my favorites in the series.





*Spoiler*: _2nd Scan_ 






Well ok, this is technically the same scene that Boshi posted but I really love the angle of this page also. The text also enhances just how epic it is.





*Spoiler*: _3rd Scan_ 





This is pretty much for the same reason as the last one with NiTian. Plus it's basically the first time Tian is starting to get more serious but Zi Yu jumps in fearless.





*Spoiler*: _4th Scan_ 





Fearsome as fuck picture of Tian using his blood spear. Text hyping that shit up to no ends helps the page out too.






*Spoiler*: _5th Scan_ 





Do I even have to explain this?

Though I just now realized that all my pictures had Tian in them 





Now for the raw pictures (obviously don't click if you read the scans only).



*Spoiler*: _1st Raw_ 






Ah Gou and Tian facing each other again. Mostly the bottom page of them standing is why I choose this page. The art work is just beautiful and considering how key this moment should be, I expect nothing less from this series. Seriously, the way the crystals are drawn...the sun in the background and Tian standing with his weapon drawn while looking down towards Ah Gou. Ah Gou with his guantlet out already stanced up while he stares upwards to Tian.

The bottom part of the page has been my desktop background for a very long time.





*Spoiler*: _2nd Raw_ 





Tian and Ah Gou clashing in the sky. Really cool page to me.

Anyway, I've posted enough Tian pictures....so lets try something different for a change 





*Spoiler*: _3rd Raw_ 







Shi Xing finally stabbing Shen Yen and with enough force, crashes straight through a few of the crystal structures.





*Spoiler*: _4th Raw_ 




So I really like this page for a bunch of reasons. Aside from Shi Xing actually dealing the killing blow on Shen Yen and all that good stuff, I feel like this page conveyed a very chaotic sense of motion in the enviorment. Shi Xing slashing Shen Yen and the blood spraying upwards are they're both falling and the crystals falling/crumbling in the background...I just really love how intense this scene looks (and by default, the crystal areas are my #1 favorite spot in Feng Shen Ji).





*Spoiler*: _5th Raw_ 





This last one is pretty simple and the last part of Shen Yen's death (with the actual death part). Shen Yen reaching out to Shi Xing as his body turns into crystals and crumbles is one plus for this. The main thing though is how great Shi Xing is drawn with his character design(this includes the phoenix wings), blood spear and the angle.

Can't wait till we get to these chapters in the scans 





Barley scratched the surface of my favorite pictures in this series though. Just far too many great pages to show


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 31, 2014)

holy cow. i have to start reading the raws. dont care if im spoiling myself.

Links please?


----------



## Shiny (Aug 31, 2014)

these honored ones are very strong 


how they compare to the sage kings?( no spoiler plz)


and divine power monochrome is too inconsistent...its like just a debuff to the atk power of the opponent now, where's the fucked up organs and vitality


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am honestly really curious to see how the Honoured ones will fall.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 31, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Tian's just that good. A shame he died so soon



And from that six eyed fuck too . Ah Gou Vs. Tian was suppose to be the main event .


----------



## Shiny (Aug 31, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> And from that six eyed fuck too . Ah Gou Vs. Tian was suppose to be the main event .




ah gou+  10.000+ dark ones souls you mean  and the author confirmed tian would win anyway...tian


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Shiny said:


> ah gou+  10.000+ dark ones souls you mean  and the author confirmed tian would win anyway...tian



+ fighting Shen Yen and everybody else while his power was sealed to a mere 1/10th of his power...Tian would have still won if he had felt like fighting


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 31, 2014)

Not falling for Ah Gou's schemes.
The guy is always holding back, he probably has more tricks up his sleeve.




Sphyer said:


> + fighting Shen Yen and everybody else while his power was sealed to a mere 1/10th of his power...Tian would have still won if he had felt like fighting




Ah Gou better not shame Tian with his shameful display of monochrome.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2014)

It would be cool if Ah Gou could pull of a divine skill like Tian's White Wall.









Tian's best attack using his monochrome had enough force to demolish Zi Yu. It seems like Ah Gou can only use his divine power to somewhat restrict his enemies moves, weaken their attacks or block their attacks. 

If there's one thing this chapter made pretty clear, it's the fact that Ah Gou is fighting like a jack of all trades with his fighting style. He has better balance but he lacks something to land a decisive blow. 

His divine power is is barly keeping him defended. His soul gear didn't even help him against Base Bu Nu. His basic smelting arm can't really beat Bu Nu and if he uses Golden Gauntlet, he has to give up using his divine power which puts him at great risk (and Bu Nu tanked a few of his attacks from it already). 

Honestly, this is probably the most intense battle he's been in the series (excluding Tian of course).

Scary part is that Bu Nu isn't even their leader


----------



## Stannis (Aug 31, 2014)

yeah wu geng, to me at least, always feels like he  still has a looong way to go 

divine power: never reached divine skill
soul power: never reached limit break 
smelting aura: never reached the extent where he can bring the phantom island from the sky or even the level of the more expert users li jing/zi yu

truly 


*Spoiler*: __ 



his legend is only beginning


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Stannis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> his legend is only beginning





Now that I think about it, it's possible for him to probably learn Mantra as well. 

IIRC, the human tribesmen were said to be skilled in it. We've seen Gods and Dark Ones use it also.

Could be another interesting thing he learns.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 31, 2014)

Stannis said:


> yeah wu geng, to me at least, always feels like he  still has a looong way to go
> 
> divine power: never reached divine skill
> soul power: never reached limit break
> ...



I don't believe it is possible for him to summon the Island without the Seed of Longevity.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 31, 2014)

A chapter of non-stop awesome fighting. Feng Shen Ji rules.

I was surprised when the other Dark One went full body armor too, I'm guessing that's the honoured ones fighting style, different kinds of full battle armor.

Also didn't expect the fearthercoat Dark One to be a speedster, but it's a great use of his powers.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2014)

Man for some reason this arc just seem's so much better then the first time I read it in the raws though it's not as good as the war against the God's it's still pretty good.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Just 2 more chapters until Zhong Heng goes in forgot how good that fight was until I reread it recently.


----------



## Black Night (Sep 1, 2014)

Moe-058 said:


> I am honestly really curious to see how the Honoured ones will fall.



With Bu Nu saying in the previous chapter he can't sustain his armored form for a long period of time, I'm guessing most of their opponents will barely hold them and strike with all their manliness when the armor is gone.



Tian said:


> Whats your favourite caption or page from the series so far? Raws or not. But obviously tag the raws.



My favorite caption for now is all the pages from Chapter 1 to 121.
Such is the ART of dat Feng Shen Ji 


Damn you all with your raw talk, I'll resist reading it


----------



## Roman (Sep 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Tian is still alive? Couldn't help but see the raw pics and feel relieved to see that. Also just confirms how insanely powerful he is. Bu Nu would be nothing against Tian's White Wall by the looks of it.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 1, 2014)

Black Night said:


> Damn you all with your raw talk, I'll resist reading it




I'm with you bro.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2014)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Tian is still alive? Couldn't help but see the raw pics and feel relieved to see that. Also just confirms how insanely powerful he is. Bu Nu would be nothing against Tian's White Wall by the looks of it.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yes, Tian is still alive. 

If you want a small explanation about that, I'll put it in some more spoiler tags in case you don't want to learn the details.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's never explained how he survived (as far as I know from everything I researched). Just that he wasn't doing shit all this time because Bai Long died but he eventually got over it and returned. He literally just pops up out of no where towards the end of the series 

I guess it's implied that all this time, he was just hiding somewhere in the world alone. Though I will say that perhaps, there was a bit of foreshadowing towards him being still alive somewhere.





And yes even these smelting guys can't hold a candle to him


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Sep 1, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a panel where that Ancient leader god looked in some sort of crystall ball at Tian in some sort of spell/dimension. Tian emerged the moment Ancient god leader died so my best guess is that he was sealed and the seal broke when Pangui leader died.

oh i found the pics.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Nah, that was just a flashback of when Shen Yen was about to crush Tian at the end of season 2. Also evident by the background pages being black which indicate a flashback.

But I do want to know what Shen Yen said during those pages. I'd guess maybe he thought if Tian did something before he "died" because he thought it was strange how he let himself die so easily. All Sharogy said in the past about this scene was that Shen Yen was concerned that Shi Xing awoke Tian's power and decided to step in himself.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Sep 1, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah you're right. I see it now.  And I also want that stuff translated, that last arc looks awesome. Very interested in those 2 strong dragon guys and their connection to Tian.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 1, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're right. I see it now.  And I also want that stuff translated, that last arc looks awesome. Very interested in those 2 strong dragon guys and their connection to Tian.




*Spoiler*: __ 



one was just another battle thirsty and the other had a crush on tian 

i'm more interested in that spread where bai long was standing on pang gu's chair.  was she his daughter or something


----------



## Tian (Sep 2, 2014)

I think that Ah Gou is incredibly Headstrong especially during this fight. Even in the face of a real threat he still doesn't go all out. Please note how his smelting aura arm is still being kept up even when he is pushing monochrome with the other. He saving his strength for later fights. 

Also to all the people who are saying he's got a long way to go, since he's human he can't do Limit Break or learn Divine Skills. He is limited because he is just a human, but his life force as a human is so strong that the brute force of his abilities, especially combined put him in an incredibly high tier. 


*Spoiler*: _raw_ 



Until Sharogy comes back onto here we won't know jack shit about what happens later on until we see it in the translation. Sharogy left out alot so we would continue to read Feng Shen Ji. I was so excited to see Tian come back and in about a year and a half from now we'll know everything. I'm still certain that even though sources say there won't be a season 4, i'm sure they'll continue! Even if its the end of of Ah Gou's involvement.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 2, 2014)

^I think wu geng wants to keep the smelting aura arm up as much as he can as it adds more defense overall. As blasting his monochrome at full power will just weaken him way to much. As its not like his monochrome is strong enough to take this guy out so no point in using it besides emergencys.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm seeing you guys switch between calling him Ah Gou and Wu Geng. 

Which is it? Decide on one already before you confuse us all 

Wu Geng is technically the name of the soul, but Ah Gou is the name of the current body that soul is inhabiting.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 2, 2014)

How about Ah Geng?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw_
> 
> 
> 
> Until Sharogy comes back onto here we won't know jack shit about what happens later on until we see it in the translation. Sharogy left out alot so we would continue to read Feng Shen Ji. I was so excited to see Tian come back and in about a year and a half from now we'll know everything. I'm still certain that even though sources say there won't be a season 4, i'm sure they'll continue! Even if its the end of of Ah Gou's involvement.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




I mostly disagree with this.

What I do agree on is that unless you can read Chinese, you really wont be able to get the full experience of the series and be completely sure of what's going on 100%.

But I wont say that unless Sharogy gives us info, we wouldn't know jack shit.

That's just plain wrong 

There plenty of other ways to find information.

The main way I did it was through making use of online translators. Now yes, using online translators isn't the most cleanest way to obtain information....but you'd be surprised how effective it actually can be. Just by looking through numerous chinese websites/blogs that speak in detail of the chapters in summaries or just general posts by fans are other effective ways to pick apart information.

It's just a matter of looking and putting the time towards fitting everything together. This is why even after the last 3 chapter summaries weren't posted, I was able to figure out what happened in the end instead of having 0 clue of what was going on. Plus it gives a very interesting perspective of what the Chinese fanbase thinks.


Now you say that Sharogy would leave out major plot details in his summaries just to keep us interested in reading more. I find this very iffy. Let me bring up what I was saying earlier with Tian's revival. I don't think in the chapter where Tian returns, Sharogy thought "Oh, I'll not tell them how Tian survived but tell them in my summary that the only reason he did nothing now was because of Bai Long's death and now his new goal was to start over again with a new world". With no flashback or page that really indicated any real explanation of his survival from the final chapter Sharogy did (Tian's return), it seems very unlikely anything was explained. Maybe he might leave small bits of extra info out but from what I've seen, he always posted a great deal of information in his lengthy summaries so we would get a good idea of the plot.

I just find the reasoning too farfetched to really discredit all that.







Darth said:


> I'm seeing you guys switch between calling him Ah Gou and Wu Geng.
> 
> Which is it? Decide on one already before you confuse us all
> 
> Wu Geng is technically the name of the soul, but Ah Gou is the name of the current body that soul is inhabiting.





I used to always stick with Wu Geng but I decided to go with Ah Gou now (because almost everybody calls him this now).

Plus, the great lord Ah Gou sounds better anyway


----------



## Space (Sep 2, 2014)

So I spoiled myself with how the fights would proceed... I have no regrets.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 2, 2014)

i prefer using wu geng since its his original name and all and no one in the comic uses it par zi yu  


i saw sharogy online when the last chapter came but he didn't post anything 
he stopped posting around when the raws were finished 



Tian said:


> Also to all the people who are saying he's got a long way to go, since he's human he can't do Limit Break or learn Divine Skills. He is limited because he is just a human, but his life force as a human is so strong that the brute force of his abilities, especially combined put him in an incredibly high tier.



that's pure speculation i think 

was it ever stated he's limited to that because he's a human 

he can do both divine power and soul power spiritize why can't he go to the next level with some training 

divine power is something that can't be attained by training but one is born with. with enough training one can push it to its limits and learn divine skill 

limit break was described as the next level of mastering the soul power so yeah you should be able to attain it with enough training. it took him a whole five years in hell just to learn using the soul gear 

now that reminds me there's still one more power he can also learn, that instant transmission technique bai cai can use whatever its name was


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, Sharogy kind of just stopped posting not just here but even on the EG Forums. Though I know he's still active as a staff member and I see him lurking once in a while here when chapters come out. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 



He must be hiding like how Tian did at the end of season 2 and will appear at the end of of no where towards the end of season 3 like Tian did 


 




Stannis said:


> now that reminds me there's still one more power he can also learn, that instant transmission technique bai cai can use whatever its name was



You mean the vanishing art? He already knows how to do that.





Too bad we haven't really seen him use it alot yet. I'd like to know if he surpassed Bai Cai's or if his can only be done at a short range.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 5, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> So I spoiled myself with how the fights would proceed... I have no regrets.



hahaha.

i was just about to post something similar.


no regrets whatsoever.


Jeeeesuz.


----------



## Tian (Sep 6, 2014)

You lucky sons of bitches, finally crossing the barrier between the scans and the raws. There's some pretty good stuff, am i right?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 6, 2014)

My resolution stands strong


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2014)

I was too weak. The shit thats on the way is going to be too epic for words


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 6, 2014)

A lot of weaklings in this thread.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2014)

Your mothers weak


----------



## Orca (Sep 7, 2014)

Just caught up. So when are new chapters released, weekly? And what day?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 7, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Just caught up. So when are new chapters released, weekly? And what day?




you are lucky...weekly(but the manga is already finished read the raws ) and we will have a new chapter today,maybe in 6-10hours...like all sunday


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 7, 2014)

It's out. Ah Gou using his trademark technological advances.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 7, 2014)

"I have not* even *shown this form to Aizen-sama".


Samehadaman said:


> It's out. Ah Gou using his trademark technological advances.


Not only that, but the dirty tactics he employs intensifies!


----------



## Shiny (Sep 7, 2014)

that cannon is awesome 


i think he don't need that weak noob gauntlet anymore


----------



## Mori Wukong (Sep 7, 2014)

Never forget.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 7, 2014)

lol "how many legs do they have! tell me when you figure it out!" fucking ah gou


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 7, 2014)

conorgenov said:


> lol "how many legs do they have! tell me when you figure it out!" fucking ah gou



Oh my fucking god, I laughed so hard. This has to be one of my favourite fights purely from its comedic value


----------



## Wrath (Sep 7, 2014)

Kind of disappointed that his second gun form was a cannon. I was hoping for something that went in the opposite direction.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2014)

I had almost forgotten Limit Break was even a thing until right now, surprised the shit out of me.


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ah Gou too good... My favorite protagonist of any series right now. He and Joseph Joestar would be the best of friends. 

Dat Canon.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 7, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Kind of disappointed that his second gun form was a cannon. I was hoping for something that went in the opposite direction.



Seems each time it advances a trade off happens. 1st cannon is all about mobility, the second is the mid ground and the third is all about power. Makes sense if you ask me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2014)

What do you mean by opposite direction? An assault rifle?


----------



## Orca (Sep 7, 2014)

Good chap. Though I didn't like the fact that Ah gou used a senzu bean.

This fight is definitely my favourite of the series. Bu nu's fighting style is badass as fark. Dem kicks.


----------



## Mori Wukong (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Wrath (Sep 7, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> What do you mean by opposite direction? An assault rifle?


Smaller and faster rather than bigger and stronger.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 7, 2014)

Hahahaha this guy distracting him with that question 

The medicine from the mines making a comeback was a nice nostalgic touch. War Cannon finally appears and is cool as hell. The main shit in this chapter though that I really loved was ZongHeng's Limit Break



Badass page and epic name for his limit break. Also, I like how he just can't bring his out normally like everybody else. Takes some time and build up for him to release it and it in a way, it works like an actual _limit break_...


----------



## Orca (Sep 7, 2014)

Would it be possible to spiritize Ah gou's gauntlet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2014)

Best distraction ever.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 7, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Good chap. Though I didn't like the fact that Ah gou used a senzu bean.
> 
> This fight is definitely my favourite of the series. Bu nu's fighting style is badass as fark. Dem kicks.



He didn't, he just pretended to be more hurt than he was


----------



## Tapion (Sep 7, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Smaller and faster rather than bigger and stronger.



The base form allows for that already and it would be redundant.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2014)

He doesn't need speed when he makes everyone slower around him with Monochrome. Ah Gous' only problem is power and his Soul Power works to that end, faster and smaller does not account for his weaknesses in anyway


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2014)

Interesting that Zhen Chan kept that Dark ones  child as a suboordinate. Can't imagine the Gods would approve of it, makes you wonder what his relation to Shen Yen and the others are now.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Yea if it was smaller and faster it would also be weaker in attack strength.

Meaning it would of did shit all to the dude who is a purely physical fighter whos body is made of smelting aura, wearing a extra layer of smelting aura armor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Interesting that Zhen Chan kept that Dark ones  child as a suboordinate. Can't imagine the Gods would approve of it, makes you wonder what his relation to Shen Yen and the others are now.



He basically says he's going solo since Tian was the only one that kept him there.


----------



## Orca (Sep 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He didn't, he just pretended to be more hurt than he was



Didn't he eat that medicine he got from Fuyi?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He didn't, he just pretended to be more hurt than he was





Luffee said:


> Didn't he eat that medicine he got from Fuyi?



He did eat a senzu bean.
Then he just pretended, that his injuries haven't healed yet and tricked his opponent.

Ah Gou sure is lucky, that his opponent is a moron, though.
The other tricks are passable, but falling for the counting one proves he is retarded.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 8, 2014)

But it makes sense when you consider the character. He comes from magic smelting aura land where everyone walks around half naked, merging with nature and shaping reality.

He never dealt with this kind of stuff, concepts like lies and riddles and faking injuries are completely foreign to him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2014)

Wu Geng is definitely my favorite protagonist of any series ever. His dirty tactics remind me so much of Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2014)

I never thought of it that way before, but yeah, he's very Munsu-like.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> But it makes sense when you consider the character. He comes from magic smelting aura land where everyone walks around half naked, merging with nature and shaping reality.
> 
> He never dealt with this kind of stuff, concepts like lies and riddles and faking injuries are completely foreign to him.




These guys just deceived an entire kingdom with their lies and scheming, into becoming their food source.
Pausing to count animals during a fight, after stating he will ignore his opponents deceitful words, is stupid.
Even if he was raised as a magical hippie barbarian.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> These guys just deceived an entire kingdom with their lies and scheming, into becoming their food source.




Touch?. 

I guess this is the dummy in the group.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> These guys just deceived an entire kingdom with their lies and scheming, into becoming their food source.
> Pausing to count animals during a fight, after stating he will ignore his opponents deceitful words, is stupid.
> Even if he was raised as a magical hippie barbarian.



Not really them, it was the Prince that did all that. They just convinced the Prince that there would be a great power for him if he did.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2014)

fucking wu geng with that distraction   i totally didn't see another distraction coming


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 14, 2014)

New chapter is out

infact this supporst the notion that gremmy can only contain a certain amount of power into his body


----------



## Tian (Sep 14, 2014)

I have to say in this fight ZongHeng TianXia really grew on me in this chapter. I've always been the first to criticize him but i really loved his dialogue in this chapter and i think that fight as a whole was amazing!


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 14, 2014)

Another chapter showing why he's my favorite great general


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 14, 2014)

And the first Honored One bites the dust! Maybe they'll tone down the arrogance now.

I wasn't expecting Enel honored one to pick up an extra life. It wasn't just Ah Gou that had a senzu bean in this fight.
It was already one of the hardest battles Ah Gou fought and now he lost all progress, wonder if he can go on by himself or help will be required, maybe Iceman Dark One since he's AWOL.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 14, 2014)

help...i can't stand this...i have to read....the raws


----------



## Rain (Sep 14, 2014)

Dat epicness emiting from ZhongHeng holy hell. IMO his fight was better than Ah Gou's this time.

Always thought he was the best Dark One after NiTian ErXing.

Also i want to see the Gods soon.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 14, 2014)

no way these dark ones are as strong as nitian erxing


----------



## Tian (Sep 14, 2014)

Shiny said:


> no way these dark ones are as strong as nitian erxing


NiTian ErXing and Qiong Xiong Jie were in a different league to the fighters that are there at the moment. They were just below Ah Gou and Zi Yu. If they were alive today they would wreck. Also just join the raw side of the force.


----------



## Rain (Sep 14, 2014)

I actually think NiTian > S2 Ah Gou, but that's just me.


----------



## Tian (Sep 14, 2014)

Rain said:


> I actually think NiTian > S2 Ah Gou, but that's just me.


Up to a certain point i agree with you, but at the same time he was supposed to be way stronger, we just don't know how much stronger. NiTian was more powerful until he gave his soul power to Ah Gou.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2014)

Fuuuckin bu nu


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 15, 2014)

Tian said:


> NiTian ErXing and Qiong Xiong Jie were in a different league to the fighters that are there at the moment. They were just below Ah Gou and Zi Yu. If they were alive today they would wreck. Also just join the raw side of the force.



I hope you mean if they had 5 more years of training.

Otherwise I must laugh at you non-stop.


----------



## Tian (Sep 15, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I hope you mean if they had 5 more years of training.
> 
> Otherwise I must laugh at you non-stop.


That is exactly what i mean~! The gap wouldn't close between them and the other generals.


----------



## Roman (Sep 15, 2014)

Nitian was also hampered by his illness. If that wasn't the case, he'd have been much stronger when he faced Tian (tho it prolly wouldn't have made a difference for him either way), and he none of the honored ones would stand a single speck of dust's worth of a chance against him if he survived and kept growing in the five years that followed.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

Based ZhongHeng  

for me the dark ones powerlevelz go like this 

tier 1:
NiTian

tier 2:
General rape and our main three generals this season tho if i have to rate them i'd go with 
ZhongHeng >= HanFeng > General Rape >= SiWang

based basically on my liking and something later from the raws regarding 


*Spoiler*: __ 



HanFeng


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder if this honored one actually has a legit strategy to avoid getting hit by the cannon shots again.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

inb4 another distraction  technique


----------



## Tian (Sep 15, 2014)

Stannis said:


> Based ZhongHeng
> 
> for me the dark ones powerlevelz go like this
> 
> ...


I tihnk Qiong Xiong Jie is on the same tier as NiTian Erxing, either that or he is in a tier between NiTian and the other generals. I mean he actually put up a fight against Tian. He was able to fight him. The other generals couldn't even.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

because he was the only one with limit break back then

NiTian defeated general rape easily both in base  so nitian's limit break should still be stronger than Qiong's 

the three generals had five years to train after the war and obtained limit break so they had enough time to be on Qiong's level


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, I don't see Qiong Jiong Jie being on NiTian's level.

His solo performance again Tian was impressive though. My own personal opinion but I believe that the current 3 top generals now should be able to defeat him in battle.

Speaking of limit breaks, now that we've seen all the top generals limit breaks, I've been wondering which limit break is everyones favorite so far.

*NiTian's Night of Eternity*



His sword becomes much more sharper/stronger and his attacks (and soul power in general) just all around get buffed really high.

*Qiong Jiong Jie's Giant Dragon Tooth*



His weapon becomes much larger/powerful along with being able to extend the spikes on his weapon and even bend his Dragon Tooth around his opponent.

*HanFeng LinLin's Silver Flame's Frost Strike*



His frost powers create small mirrows with ice that are capable of creating illusions of himself in the are around him while he remains hidden for surprise attacks. Also allows him much greater versatile and stronger manipulation of ice in general.

*SiWang YenShen's Vicious Whip*



An extremely powerful whip with great long range capabilities.

*ZongHeng TianXia's Explosive World Ferocious Soul*



Basically, his all of his power and speed gets boosted by his body self containing most of the explosive power. He can also make use of the hellfire to generate massive explosions. Can't be activated normally and requires the soul to be pushed by something to make it burn the strongest (like in battle against someone strong).





I'd have to say that my favorite is ZongHeng's. Aside from really liking the powers of his limit break, I also like how it needs build up to be used. It gives it a much more awesome feel that he needs to be pushed far enough in order to get that powerful form. 

My second favorite would probably be NiTian's. Not the most elaborate of them all but still pretty awesome in my book. Both his and ZongHeng's just blast their basic skills up to a great levels.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 15, 2014)

Ferocious Soul
Night of Eternity
Frost Strike
Giant Dragon Tooth
Vicious Whip


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 15, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Ferocious Soul
> Night of Eternity
> Frost Strike
> Giant Dragon Tooth
> Vicious Whip



Night of Eternity
Ferocious Soul
Dragon tooth
Frost Strike
Viscious Whip


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2014)

Night of Eternity  
Ferocious Soul 
Frost Strike 
Viscious Whip
Dragon tooth


----------



## momodomom (Sep 15, 2014)

how strong would he be ??


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 16, 2014)

Rest of my list would probably be

3. Frost Strike
4. Vicious Whip
5 Giant Dragon Tooth



momodomom said:


> how strong would he be ??



He's had a pretty good display in the war. Summoning a bunch of beasts is a pretty interesting ability for his soul gear.


----------



## Tian (Sep 16, 2014)

NiTian ErXing is always top of the scales as regards NiTian ErXing but i think Qiong Xiong Jie was just below him all of the time and if they were still alive five years later the power distribution would still be the same as before with NiTian ErXing first then Qiong Xiong Jie and then the other 3 generals. 
I personally thing Qiong Xiong Jie was so underrated and i personally felt that he really showed his true colours in his final fight. 

1.) Giant Dragon Tooth
2.) Night of Eternity
3.) Ferocious Soul
4.) Frost Strike
5.) Vicious Whip


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2014)

Tian said:
			
		

> and if they were still alive five years later the power distribution would still be the same as before



exactly

they've been dead for the last five years when the other three generals were training all the time. it's not a scratch to say they're at his level when he died imo. I believe a battle between any of the generals with LB can go either way except with NiTian, he'd always come on top.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 16, 2014)

For me it goes:


1) Qiong Jiong Jie's *Giant Dragon Tooth* it's just brutal slaughter and fits the owner like a glove.
2) SiWang YenShen's *Vicious Whip*
3) NiTian's *Night of Eternity*
4) HanFeng LinLin's *Silver Flame's Frost Strike*
5) ZongHeng TianXia's *Explosive World Ferocious Soul*

In the Dark Ones I like the weapon based limit breaks much better than the hax stuff, like ice blades and explosive energy. But they are all cool, really.


----------



## Tian (Sep 17, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> For me it goes:
> 
> 
> 1) Qiong Jiong Jie's *Giant Dragon Tooth* it's just brutal slaughter and fits the owner like a glove.
> ...


i couldn't agree more! What i particularly love about Qiong Xiong Jie is that he shatters the trope that the big guys with huge weapons are disillusioned with their own strength, and use to the weapon to compensate. He is very really as strong as he looks. The same thing can be applied to Siwant YenShen and ZongHeng TianXia.


----------



## momodomom (Sep 17, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Rest of my list would probably be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the way the authoor showed him now, indicating he will have major impact in this arc.
and to give major impact she must way stronger than before


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 17, 2014)

Can someone who has read the raws answer a question. 

Does Wu geng ever actually fight all out with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who wants his wife Zi Ru or whatever the hell his name is. I just have a feeling they wont ever get to it even though he needs to get a couple more eat shit kicks.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Can someone who has read the raws answer a question.
> 
> Does Wu geng ever actually fight all out with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who wants his wife Zi Ru or whatever the hell his name is. I just have a feeling they wont ever get to it even though he needs to get a couple more eat shit kicks.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 




Nah, they never fight again. You can basically consider that plot line done now.






momodomom said:


> the way the authoor showed him now, indicating he will have major impact in this arc.
> and to give major impact she must way stronger than before



If you mean GuiMei being stronger than before, it's possible. He had some unique skills and since he's shown up now, we might see something new from him.


----------



## Typhon (Sep 17, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, I don't see Qiong Jiong Jie being on NiTian's level.
> 
> His solo performance again Tian was impressive though. My own personal opinion but I believe that the current 3 top generals now should be able to defeat him in battle.
> 
> ...



My favorite is definitely HenFeng's limit break. Based on mechanics alone, it's the most broken one we've seen in that the only way to realistically beat him is to troll him into one of your own attacks.

Although ZongHeng's is a close second. Explosive punches! My only problem with it is that the explosives aren't really deadly on their own. Otherwise it'd be my favorite.

Special mention to Wu Geng though. A cannon that hit's much harder and faster then his gauntlet. That's amazing...


----------



## Stannis (Sep 17, 2014)

wu geng's  isn't a limit break tho, only a soul weapon


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

^ I can't believe I just now noticed the slight edit in your sig.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 17, 2014)

And just like that, banned.


----------



## Tian (Sep 18, 2014)

Can someone get onto the admins or moderators to see whats going on with Wu Geng(That was his first name on here) because if he was banned over something stupid i think it should just be let go.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 18, 2014)

if you mean the guy that keeps making dupes and gets banned i think it's some obd shit. you can ask about him there i guess


----------



## Tian (Sep 18, 2014)

Stannis said:


> if you mean the guy that keeps making dupes and gets banned i think it's some obd shit. you can ask about him there i guess


He is like the mysterious third smelting aura master Gui Mu talked about in season one, nobody knows his story but we all know he must be a strange person indeed! Or he's like the fifth sage king! 

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



Heh heh heh heh heh heh


----------



## Tian (Sep 19, 2014)

Can we institute this smiley face as silly shen yen? ": : : P"


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Sep 20, 2014)

*::*



Tian said:


> Can we institute this smiley face as silly shen yen? ": : : P"



 Shen Yen smiles how do you make up that stuff


----------



## Tian (Sep 21, 2014)

I can sort of understand why he didn't unleash his full divine power straight away now.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tian said:


> I can sort of understand why he didn't unleash his full divine power straight away now.



It actually maks a lot of sense. Even with it fully activated, the dude still managed to get him, so imagine if the dude also hid his power and killed Ah Ghou immediately from early on.


----------



## Rain (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm interested to see if Shit Prince is anywhere close to Ah Gou's level.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 21, 2014)

that was some impressive power show 

dat cover doe


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 21, 2014)

Stone Face is the mother, just as suspected. Now she's trying to save the honored one. 

I hope this isn't some sad story about how they need help fighting the nothingness. What they need is a shit eating kick to the face.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2014)

It was pretty cool to see Ah Gou push his divine power to the maximum for the first time since Tian's battle.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2014)

Seeing Ah Gou like that makes me wonder just how many people could take him on like that.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 28, 2014)

1

Chapter out...

Poor Ziya, he decided to help the prince. People who help the prince usually end up in a bad place, except Li Jing because he moved into another town before it caught up with him.
That smelting aura sword... Some competition for Zi Yu it seems.

And for a while it even crossed my mind that masked Dark One was going to get off-paneled!! Then I remembered I'm reading Feng Shen Ji, not Bleach. And my faith was rewarded.


----------



## convict (Sep 28, 2014)

1

The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Tian (Sep 28, 2014)

Get SiWang YenShen hype guys, the next two chapters are going to be awesome, been looking forward to this!


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 28, 2014)

My body is ready.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 28, 2014)

convict said:


> 1
> 
> The resemblance is uncanny.



Indeed, it was far too clear ...

SiWang's fight is gonna be good to read.

ZiYa is naive as hell and now the question is which one of the honored ones is the traitor.

Maybe BuNu will pull an Aizen and be the one after all


----------



## Sablés (Sep 28, 2014)

SiWang's catching up to Zongheng


----------



## Zeit (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't be SiWang's biggest fan but holy fuck that scene was spine-tingling.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 28, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> That smelting aura sword... Some competition for Zi Yu it seems.




Hardly, since he will get massively depowered as soon as he removes his seed to  become human again.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 28, 2014)

Zi Yu is human too.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 28, 2014)

so...they keep talking "lel you removed the seed just basic smelting aura..." yea sure...zi yu's smelting auro is so basic and simple am i right?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 29, 2014)

YOU MAY NOT LEAVE 

fuck gandalf this is the new thing  



Samehadaman said:


> That smelting aura sword... Some competition for Zi Yu it seems.



ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2014)

Si wang on that grown man shit


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 29, 2014)

Stannis said:


> ahahahahahahahaha




I'm just saying he also has sword shaped smelting aura, that's a first. Not that he's as strong as Zi Yu.


----------



## Tian (Sep 29, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Zi Yu is human too.


Even so, Zi Yu has been a human and always has been a human forging his smelting aura in his human form not using the seed. I think that in a fight Zi Yu could probably take on any of these White Creed members. The man who almost rivaled Tian. That is a big person to take on.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 29, 2014)

I was under the impression that the Eat Shit Prince did not take the Seed himself. 

Wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## Tian (Sep 29, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I was under the impression that the Eat Shit Prince did not take the Seed himself.
> 
> Wonder how this will turn out.


What i want to know is why the seed hasn't consumed him. I'm confused as to why it hasn't happened yet. He is a very greedy man masquerading as a noble king.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 29, 2014)

Tian said:


> What i want to know is why the seed hasn't consumed him. I'm confused as to why it hasn't happened yet. He is a very greedy man masquerading as a noble king.




The white creed guys probably kept him safe from that.
After all, they get more benefit from him as a recruiter than what they would gain from his shitty life force.



Samehadaman said:


> I'm just saying he also has sword shaped smelting aura, that's a first. Not that he's as strong as Zi Yu.




Yeah, but he is using the seed to cheat his way into higher level smelting.
The moment he uses his seed, he won't be able to do any high level shit, since his foundation will crumble.
All he will have are the basics from Nezha's father and will have to start to relearn almost everything from the beginning.

Hardly a threat to Zi Yu as a sword smelter.
Hell, Zi Yu will probably die of old age before the prince gains enough mastery to compete with him.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 29, 2014)

The people who resisted the seed enough not to turn into mindless zombies (Ziya etc.) didn't have to be good or pure hearted, they only had to be determined and have a strong soul, becoming "high tier priests". 

The prince is a bad guy but he's also clearly determined, strong and intelligent. He was already learning smelting aura on his own in the mines from Li Jing, he played one of the Great Gods like some newb, and his father the king already showed he had a strong spirit too since he fought the influence of the seed and tried to cut it out (not knowing it would turn him crazy).


----------



## Stannis (Sep 29, 2014)

Tian said:


> Even so, Zi Yu has been a human and always has been a human forging his smelting aura in his human form not using the seed. I think that in a fight Zi Yu could probably take on any of these White Creed members. The man who almost rivaled Tian. That is a big person to take on.



if it was only smelting aura they'd probably overwhelm him but he has general rape's soul so that can counter them somehow  



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I was under the impression that the Eat Shit Prince did not take the Seed himself.
> 
> Wonder how this will turn out.



he loves himself too much it will give him the necessary determination to rid of the seed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2014)

Tian said:


> Even so, Zi Yu has been a human and always has been a human forging his smelting aura in his human form not using the seed. I think that in a fight Zi Yu could probably take on any of these White Creed members. The man who almost rivaled Tian. That is a big person to take on.



He only rivaled tian after general rape gave him a power up


----------



## Ghost (Sep 29, 2014)

really liked the chapter. looking forward to the fight.


----------



## Orca (Sep 29, 2014)

I partially joined the raw side of the force 

Raw talk:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Siwang is badass but I really didn't want ku ye to die. Atleast not the way he died. Really liked his design. What was even more hurting was that the rest of the honored ones got redemption(atleast uptil the point I read) whereas ku ye got this humiliating and brutal fate.


----------



## Tian (Sep 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He only rivaled tian after general rape gave him a power up


That is an incredibly valid point, i think that the vitality he gave Zi Yu is the reason he survived the battle, his skills however which helped him get that far were all his own. The thing is that regardless of who might rival Tian he will still always beat them. That's probably what i love about him. His indomitable will, to the point that he shows the utmost confidence that he could still slaughter everyone if he really wanted to. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers Part 1_ 



I agree that it is a shame that he didn't survive but he was up against SiWang YenShen, it was bound to happen. Of all the dark one's he is easily the most savage of them. Even ZongHeng TianXia pales in comparison. I think that it wouldn't fit for Ku Ye to survive, it would have been incredibly out of character for SiWang YenShen to let him live. 





*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers Part 2_ 



After Rereading the Raws again, i believe in my heart and soul that their will be a sequel even with the foreshadowing of it stopping there. They show alot of potential at the very end between Shi Xing carrying that coffin and meeting that human child and Ah Gou in hell looking at what seems to be a prison or an encampment held by ancient Dark ones and modern age dark ones. To top it off all the the other generals need to be developed on.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

YenShen proves yet again why he is my second fav Dark One(Nitian being first, of course)


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Sep 30, 2014)

Ziyu did amazing but I dont understand the rivalling stuff. Here Tian spared him  and he never really came close to killing Tian. Dont get me wrong not hating ZiYu is one of my favs and I consider him  only second to Tian together with Zen Chan. 

YenShen is growing on me too. Good personality and unique fighting style and he is actually pretty damn strong, like sageking strong.


----------



## Tian (Sep 30, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Ziyu did amazing but I dont understand the rivalling stuff. Here Tian spared him  and he never really came close to killing Tian. Dont get me wrong not hating ZiYu is one of my favs and I consider him  only second to Tian together with Zen Chan.


I completely agree! Not a word of a lie that Tian spared him but that was on him. He let Zi Yu live to fight him full on. And Zi Yu fought him on a level playing field and even though Zi Yu got battered, he still almost struck two serious blows to Tian. I don't think the strike that White Wall caught would have finished him but it would have seriously damaged him. Considering he is still a human and his body took a beating that is probably equal to the one NiTian took throughout the battle, that is impressive.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

It's out.

Another Dark One gets the surprise of his life! I'm starting to see a pattern here. Man I almost feel bad for the guy. 

And could Feng Shen Ji fight panels be any more awesome? I just drool over it. When he used blazing firestorm in the chest stab my room shaked.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 5, 2014)

Saved


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2014)

These  fights my god.

Time for a new set.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sooo how will he recuperate from the loss of his thing...?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 5, 2014)

Firestorm armor looked damn awesome.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Moe said:


> Sooo how will he recuperate from the loss of his thing...?




He just needs one arm to hold the whip. Two arms was overkill!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 5, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> He just needs one arm to hold the whip. Two arms was overkill!



I can't even open a door with my left hand


----------



## Tian (Oct 5, 2014)

I didn't even know what was going on when i read this arc in the Raws but knowing more, i can't believe i skipped over them like this. SiWang YenShen is a literally beast.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2014)

This fight seems too rushed 


siwan shouldnt win against this guy...ah gou pretty much mid diff him,and dont come with "a>b>c logic doesn't work"


----------



## convict (Oct 5, 2014)

Yup. SiWang YenShen is officially my second favorite character after uncle Zi Yu.

Ku Ye also seems to be one of the weaker honored ones. Not just the fact that his feats aren't near as impressive as the other two, his attitude also reflects that.


----------



## Tian (Oct 5, 2014)

Shiny said:


> This fight seems too rushed
> 
> 
> siwan shouldnt win against this guy...ah gou pretty much mid diff him,and dont come with "a>b>c logic doesn't work"


The moral of this fight is that talent and privledge doesn't hard work and suffering. Losing to Ku Ye means a bruised ego, losing to SiWang YenShen means death. It gives SiWang a significant edge over Ku Ye.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2014)

the art this chapter. nnnnghhh


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 5, 2014)

Hahaha 

I loved this chapter. Love SiWang's philosophy of using a whip.

Ku Ye shitting himself towards him was


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Shiny said:


> This fight seems too rushed
> 
> 
> siwan shouldnt win against this guy...ah gou pretty much mid diff him,and dont come with "a>b>c logic doesn't work"




I haven't read the raws and don't know what's coming but I feel like this guy is a bit easier than the two who already fought.

This one specializes on fire and it just so happens SiWang YenShen can tank that stuff pretty well. 

The one who fought Ah Gou was insanely fast and would have a much better chance at dodging ferocious whip, while the iron skin guy had the best armor and he liked to fight which means he'd endure the whip and the pain much better than spoiled pretty boy.

This guy already freaked out. The previous two Dark Ones managed to keep their cool the entire fight even when they were losing.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 5, 2014)

The forever alone general is damn resilient.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2014)

Batman was boss as fuck


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

So if we were to rank the honored ones how would it go?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2014)

As of now:

Bu Nu
Hei Tei
Ku Ye


----------



## Space (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh my, this chapter... I'm still drooling


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> As of now:
> 
> Bu Nu
> Hei Tei
> Ku Ye




This. 

Bu Nu was about to get a chance of beating Ah Gou, if Li Jing's son hadn't helped out when they were both exhausted and vulnerable.  Ah Gou is the strongest in the Dark City group and he had one of his toughest fights yet against this guy.
Sure he got his regen from absorbing some seed takers, but it's still impressive and Ah Gou took the magic medicine too.
But most importantly his speed was so insane that Ah Gou needed his best monochrome to slow him down. I don't see what others (who are less versatile) could have done to counter that speed.

Between the other two it will probably be closer, but Hei Tei was a legit warrior as far as honored ones go, he claimed to have the strongest defense in phantom island, and he was looking for a strong opponent. He managed to cause a lot of broken bones and damage on the opponent.

Ku Ye did well with slicing the arm, but SiWang YenShen just doesn't have any defense. His whips are awesome offence but he has to tank every attack with his skin and that was a problem against those fire swords.
Waiting to see what else Ku Ye has to show.


----------



## Tian (Oct 5, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> This.
> 
> Bu Nu was about to get a chance of beating Ah Gou, if Li Jing's son hadn't helped out when they were both exhausted and vulnerable.  Ah Gou is the strongest in the Dark City group and he had one of his toughest fights yet against this guy.
> Sure he got his regen from absorbing some seed takers, but it's still impressive and Ah Gou took the magic medicine too.
> ...


I am not exactly in agreement. Ah Gou had a different fight from that of ZongHeng TianXia and SiWang YenShen. He is human and his flesh is not of Hell. The reason his fight was so hard was because Bu Nu always needed to get in close to him to hurt him and he was incredibly fast, putting him on the defensive. I'm fully sure that if you pit him against the likes of ZongHeng TianXia, Bu Nu would not stand a chance. His blows would probably be taken well by him and ZongHeng would then proceed to destroy his armour if he got his hands on him. So i don't know if you could properly rate Bu Nu at the top. 

Am i the only one intrigued about the huge power difference between Spiritualizing and Limit Break. The gap in between the two is enormous.


----------



## Orca (Oct 5, 2014)

Siwang is my favourite general along with general rape now. He also reminds me of kane from the attitude era days. Infact based on just the designs, this fight looks like a kane vs the rock match lol.


----------



## Orca (Oct 5, 2014)

I vaguely remember someone saying that TieXue WuShuang was one of the top 5 generals.(not sure what chapter it was and who said it). At the time it was obvious that general rape was also one of them. But I wondered who the other 3 were. I think it's safe to assume that it's the current top 3 generals. Wish we could've seen Wushuang's limit break.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 5, 2014)

Luffee said:


> I vaguely remember someone saying that TieXue WuShuang was one of the top 5 generals.(not sure what chapter it was and who said it). At the time it was obvious that general rape was also one of them. But I wondered who the other 3 were. I think it's safe to assume that it's the current top 3 generals. Wish we could've seen Wushuang's limit break.



I think you meant when Kuangdao said that he was in the top 5.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2014)

Love this fight but how is the big man suppose to win this.

He just lost a arm and got heavily injured as well with the Stab+Hell Blaze. Of course Ku Ye also took some damage but his body is still very durable and he should still have more then enough juice to create his body armor again. Can i one arm Siwang really deal with his battle armor, espicailly considering at this point Ku Ye is past the point of typical villain arrogance and is on full-guard given the whip lash he just got. 

Interesting to see what Trump card Siwang has, can't wait for next week.



Tian said:


> I am not exactly in agreement. Ah Gou had a different fight from that of ZongHeng TianXia and SiWang YenShen. He is human and his flesh is not of Hell. The reason his fight was so hard was because Bu Nu always needed to get in close to him to hurt him and he was incredibly fast, putting him on the defensive. I'm fully sure that if you pit him against the likes of ZongHeng TianXia, Bu Nu would not stand a chance. His blows would probably be taken well by him and ZongHeng would then proceed to destroy his armour if he got his hands on him. So i don't know if you could properly rate Bu Nu at the top.
> 
> Am i the only one intrigued about the huge power difference between Spiritualizing and Limit Break. The gap in between the two is enormous.



Nah Bu Nu is way to fast for any of the dark ones to handle, and could also break Wu Gengs Dark prison which made Siwang his bitch. So his attack power is in no way lacking.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

True Siwang took the most damage and Ku Ye is durable, but he hasn't been able to handle the pain. He's already broken, scared shitless.

If he kept his cool and kept pounding on Siwang when he was already down he could have had this. But like Siwang said this guy doesn't know how to fight, even though he is powerful.

Still Ku Ye has the upper hand.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2014)

^That is true.

Although i think it will be along with lines of Siwang having a trump card more so then the mentality of Ku Yu being the reason he is going to lose next chapter. 

Thats not to say such a route would not make sense, given the condition Siwang is in that would be a logical route for the author to go with. We shall see, either way these fights are epic and we have many more to come. This is how a Battle/Action Story should be, set-up the story quickly. Give the villains some hype, send the good guys to the battle ground and let hell break loose.

If only Oda had a little more focus. These fights are only a few chapters long but thats all you need for a high paced battle with your life on the line.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> We shall see, either way these fights are epic and we have many more to come. This is how a Battle/Action Story should be, set-up the story quickly. Give the villains some hype, send the good guys to the battle ground and let hell break loose.
> 
> These fights are only a few chapters long but thats all you need for a high paced battle with your life on the line.




Yup.
Honestly one chapter of Feng Shen Ji provides more badass action than entire arcs of most other "fighting" manga, and the art doesn't compare.


When someone asks me about a good fighting scene I'll just post this:


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2014)

I googled some names of feng shen ji(to remember who was who) and saw raw pics, im not part of the resistance anymore


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 5, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I googled some names of feng shen ji(to remember who was who) and saw raw pics, im not part of the resistance anymore




I am the last of the mohicans.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2014)

Blazing Firestorm seems like it really hurts.....just thinking about your organs being burned and your blood boiling through your veins. 

But of course no tears were shed, or screams of pain dat Siwang.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I am the last of the mohicans.



I am with you brother

Raw is for the weak


----------



## Cromer (Oct 5, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I am the last of the mohicans.



I'm still unsullied, mate


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 6, 2014)

The guy who does the art has always been amazing at drawing/colouring flames I mean just look at any of Zi Yu's or Shi Xing's fights.

That said this was probably my second favorite fight this arc after Zhong Heng vs Iron guy Ah Gou's opponent just comes off as underwhelming too me.

I'm really starting too like Siwang though since before this I didn't really care for the character after this chapter he's in top my 3 dark ones with NiTian and Zhong Heng.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2014)

epic fight 

god the art this chapter


----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2014)

just dumping these out here never mind me


----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2014)

take what you want
if you want a different border or a sig for some char just ask away 
moar


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 6, 2014)

So much quality ART


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I am the last of the mohicans.



Let us stand strong brother.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 6, 2014)

Real men dump sigs stannis


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 6, 2014)

Orgasmic avatar dump.


----------



## Tian (Oct 6, 2014)

Do any of you listen to particular music while reading feng shen ji or associate certain characters with certain songs, even if the songs don't fit? For example i associate Ah Gou(especially when he is about to bust out his divine power) with Mammoth by Dimitri Vegas, MOGUAI & Like Mike. I also associate Shi Xing with Come to Life by Alter Bridge.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 6, 2014)

Those avatars omg.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2014)

Tian said:


> Do any of you listen to particular music while reading feng shen ji or associate certain characters with certain songs, even if the songs don't fit? For example i associate Ah Gou(especially when he is about to bust out his divine power) with Mammoth by Dimitri Vegas, MOGUAI & Like Mike. I also associate Shi Xing with Come to Life by Alter Bridge.



i just play my "epic" playlist 
stuff like: Future World Music,  Immediate Music, ADN compositions, Two Steps From Hell etc..  no matter which one is playing it usually fits the scene  



Zhen Chan said:


> Real men dump sigs stannis



takes more time.  not worth it if no one's gonna use it  
i see you went with bu nu 

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Tian (Oct 6, 2014)

Stannis said:


> i just play my "epic" playlist
> stuff like: Future World Music,  Immediate Music, ADN compositions, Two Steps From Hell etc..  no matter which one is playing it usually fits the scene
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a Tian/Hei Long sig dump


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Starting to read this again.




How can someone stop reading Feng Shen Ji after starting! You must be an alien or something.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> How can someone stop reading Feng Shen Ji after starting! You must be an alien or something.



I know, right?! I actually read the first part till the beginning of the 2nd part in one go, because it was so good - and I needed something to procrastinate (exams ). But then I really had to study, so I said I'd pick it up later for real


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2014)

ive reread 4times already and i think ill reread again


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2014)

Stannis said:


> takes more time.  not worth it if no one's gonna use it
> i see you went with bu nu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Was it planned when you open and close them quick in sequence to look like a dance?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to re-read it once the scans are done. So much epic


----------



## Quuon (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy..

That godlike avatar dump.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2014)

I wish this series could have been animated.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 7, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Was it planned when you open and close them quick in sequence to look like a dance?



absolutely correct 






Tian said:


> Can we get a Tian/Hei Long sig dump



yeah np but yours still better than whatever i'm doing since it's only normal resizing 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 7, 2014)

Stannis said:


> absolutely correct




Hahaha yes 

The instant I saw those two Bu Nu pics, it needed an obiligary party hard gif


----------



## Tian (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys would anyone be up for a text based Feng Shen Ji RPG? It's sort of a random thing that popped into my head while i was writing notes. I'm in a creative writing course right now and it just sort of hit me. Since all of us are fanatics, i think it would not be a bad idea really.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2014)

In the RPG section? I'd be up for it. But how would we it play out? 4 Factions = Gods, Dark Ones, Citizens of Wan Qu, and Humans?

That'd be easy enough, with Divine Skills, Soul Gear, and Smelting Aura for the three major factions. Would we relegate Mantra to Humans?


----------



## Tian (Oct 9, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> In the RPG section? I'd be up for it. But how would we it play out? 4 Factions = Gods, Dark Ones, Citizens of Wan Qu, and Humans?
> 
> That'd be easy enough, with Divine Skills, Soul Gear, and Smelting Aura for the three major factions. Would we relegate Mantra to Humans?


Yes, it would have to be set somewhere far into the future so as not to reveal spoilers and the like. We would use our knowledge thus far to determine whats what. Humans would have Mantra, and i think in the context of the story it must be exclusively a human ability.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah I concur.

Since in real life, Feng Shen Ji is based (very loosely) on real events. The next big event in china would be the Three Warring States period between Wei, Wu, and Shu.

Actually that would make a great backdrop for the Story, assign The Dark Ones to Wei, The Gods to Wu, and the Citizens of Wan Qu to Shu, and have the humans caught in the midst of it all.

But thats just an idea. What would you have in mind?


----------



## Tian (Oct 9, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah I concur.
> 
> Since in real life, Feng Shen Ji is based (very loosely) on real events. The next big event in china would be the Three Warring States period between Wei, Wu, and Shu.
> 
> ...


I think that is a great idea. I'm not knowledgeable about Chinese history or culture as of yet! But i think that would serve the cause perfectly. We could input Humanity as a fourth kingdom. They did something similar in the last game of the liar games manga, in which they are currently.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2014)

Well in real life, their were two other factions that didn't really last long. Their was the Han faction, which was the former ruling Dynasty in China before it crumbled and the Three Kingdoms Era began. Han was led by Yuan Shao.

And then their was Xu which was led by the infamous Lu Bu, who is notorious for being perhaps the most powerful warrior of the The Three Kingdoms Era, but also infamous for betraying each and everyone of his lords.

The RP would be like a sort of cross between Dynasty Warriors and Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Tian (Oct 9, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Well in real life, their were two other factions that didn't really last long. Their was the Han faction, which was the former ruling Dynasty in China before it crumbled and the Three Kingdoms Era began. Han was led by Yuan Shao.
> 
> And then their was Xu which was led by the infamous Lu Bu, who is notorious for being perhaps the most powerful warrior of the The Three Kingdoms Era, but also infamous for betraying each and everyone of his lords.
> 
> The RP would be like a sort of cross between Dynasty Warriors and Feng Shen Ji


Now we just need other people to offer input on this!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, but at a conceptual level at the very least, this seems really fun.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 12, 2014)

New chap is up on MS

Forever alone general 2 stronk


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2014)

Great chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not sure if I am a fan of his curse...


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2014)

Another "you can't kill me mantra"? I wasn't expecting that at all...

Honored ones dropping like flies and now they are angry at each other... The Governor has come to ruin your plans, my dear White Creed friends.


----------



## Orca (Oct 12, 2014)

Regeneration is my least favourite superpower. It takes away the feeling of struggle from a battle. So this fight definitely dropped a few points cuz of that.

The ending was brutal though. I liked ku ye so didn't want ku ye to go out like this. Yet at the same time i liked the brutality of it. Would've preferred it to happen to someone I loathe like the shitty prince.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 12, 2014)

This chapter so much manliness.

Both of those guys look suspicious maybe they are both corrupted by the nothingness if so are friend is in for a ass kicking.


----------



## Rain (Oct 12, 2014)

That curse came out of nowhere but it's Siwang Yenshen so who gives a fuck 

I wonder what will be of Bu Nu, he is a very cool guy actually.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2014)

The honored one that hasn't yet shown up in the central plain is starting to look suspicious to me... 
I wouldn't be surprised in the three arguing right now are all clean of the nothingness and the other is just watching and laughing.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 12, 2014)

Epic chapter is epic.

Almost turned SiWang YenShen into my favorite Dark Ones (excluding NiTian).


----------



## Tian (Oct 12, 2014)

That is the reason why you don't fuck with SiWang YenShen. He is the motherfucking Boogeyman. I have been waiting on this chapter for so long. I wanted to see this. And now his mask is explained! 

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 



Now i know why he died in his final fight. Makes me slightly sad now


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2014)

Damn, this manwha is just too epic. All the time. Got to the chapter where Tian wanting to confront the Dark Ones.
I can only guess they're all forced to retreat or somehow the 6 (or better said 7) eyed guy goes on with his plan and somehow brings on even more chaos. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Tian (Oct 12, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Damn, this manwha is just too epic. All the time. Got to the chapter where Tian wanting to confront the Dark Ones.
> I can only guess they're all forced to retreat or somehow the 6 (or better said 7) eyed guy goes on with his plan and somehow brings on even more chaos. Can't wait to see what's next.


You ain't seen nothing yet. Hei Long is unrivaled under all heaven.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I can only guess they're all forced to retreat or somehow the 6 (or better said 7) eyed guy goes on with his plan and somehow brings on even more chaos.





Why not both!


----------



## Tapion (Oct 12, 2014)

General Rape would be proud.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 12, 2014)

Now I want to see Shi Xing fight against SiWang YenShen

See whose immortality curse is better


----------



## Imagine (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy shit SiWang.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2014)

Tian said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet. Hei Long is unrivaled under all heaven.



And in Heaven as well!


----------



## Rain (Oct 13, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Now I want to see Shi Xing fight against SiWang YenShen
> 
> See whose immortality curse is better



It's been so long since we've seen Shi Xing, he's my second favorite character.


----------



## Roman (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy shit! Siwang pulling a Gregor Cligane


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy fuck, fucking immortal


----------



## Stannis (Oct 13, 2014)

holy fuck based siwang


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 13, 2014)

Tian said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet. Hei Long is unrivaled under all heaven.



As I said, can't wait for more. Especially the revelation that gods are actually humans (well, more or less) was pretty cool. 



Samehadaman said:


> Why not both!



I figured


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2014)

not sure if siwan should have enough strenght to do that to a honored one's head,its made of smelting aura ffs 

and how i hate this dark one....i want him dead so much


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 13, 2014)

The thing about being made of smelting aura didn't turn out like I expected... I thought they were going to be energy beings with a solid form or something like that, but they are bleeding and their bodies can get smashed and broken. 
Smelting aura changes shapes and vanishes into air, but their bodies (under the armor) don't do any of this and behave like regular bodies except with generic durability that is pretty much the same as Gods or Dark Ones.


----------



## Tian (Oct 13, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> The thing about being made of smelting aura didn't turn out like I expected... I thought they were going to be energy beings with a solid form or something like that, but they are bleeding and their bodies can get smashed and broken.
> Smelting aura changes shapes and vanishes into air, but their bodies (under the armor) don't do any of this and behave like regular bodies except with generic durability that is pretty much the same as Gods or Dark Ones.


Well their bodies may be made of smelting aura but they are a sentient body and that smelting aura has agency and i think because of that agency, in order to give it personality and soul you have to ground it one way or another. The reason smelting aura changes and vanishes into thin air is because it doesn't have agency. I think the reason it behaves like human flesh is because that life giving-old-man-tree made them in mans image using smelting aura. It would make sense because their eye's are human. Eye's are usually how you can identify what they are. Its the reason why reading the raws i thought they were just really powerful humans who lay in wait for the fall of the gods. Plus they don't seem to be able to change their appearance meaning that they are stuck in that body that they were imparted with. Ku Ye seems to look the same as what he looked like when he was born.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the Great General's have finally gotten as strong as General Rape was before he died but I still don't see them being as strong as NiTian was with his limit break or the Tian Wu/Zhen Chan.

The upper tier Sage King's still come off as much stronger too me then the citizens of Wan Qu or the Great Generals.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2014)

they are much stronger than general rape to me right now...


but i think the sage kings are still stronger


----------



## convict (Oct 13, 2014)

They should be noticeably stronger than Rape as they have long since unlocked their Limit Break and they should at least be as strong as the Sage Kings asides from Zhen Chan and the unknown one. The thing is though that the Sage Kings probably improved since then as well so they are now likely stronger than these three Generals. Nitian may still be a bit stronger than them but the author himself compared their power to his so not by much.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 13, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> The thing about being made of smelting aura didn't turn out like I expected... I thought they were going to be energy beings with a solid form or something like that, but they are bleeding and their bodies can get smashed and broken.
> Smelting aura changes shapes and vanishes into air, but their bodies (under the armor) don't do any of this and behave *like regular bodies except with generic durability that is pretty much the same as Gods or Dark Ones*.



Nah they are very durable. 

This man took multiple named attacks from Siwangs limit break even before he used his battle armor and was relatively speaking just fine. 

Wu Geng said that Siwangs limit break could potentially cut him in half even at* 50 percent power. *



And Wu Geng although human is not made out of tissue paper, as he can use the smelting aura at a high level and his soul power inside him like the dark ones(which like Zi Yu gave him a major physical stat boost). 

But i agree with you in that i also to thought the honored ones would be different in terms of their body composition.


Thdyingbreed said:


> I think the Great General's have finally gotten as strong as General Rape was before he died but I still don't see them being as strong as NiTian was with his limit break or the Tian Wu/Zhen Chan.
> 
> The upper tier Sage King's still come off as much stronger too me then the citizens of Wan Qu or the Great Generals.



Not sure why you put Tian wu with Zhen Chan.

Zhen would destroy his ass, he is in a league by himself.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't see them being much stronger then General Rape because the only reason why he lost was because he was up against Tian of all people if anyone else gets caught in his limit break they would of been torn too shreds.

They aren't as strong as Tian Wu either the guy is a monster and he pushed NiTian too his limits and I don't see any of them being able too tank more then one of his Great Thunderclaps and he's capable of using multiple in succession.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 13, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't see them being much stronger then General Rape because the only reason why he lost was because he was up against Tian of all people if anyone else gets caught in his limit break they would of been torn too shreds.
> 
> They aren't as strong as Tian Wu either the guy is a monster and he pushed NiTian too his limits and I don't see any of them being able too tank more then one of his Great Thunderclaps and he's capable of using multiple in succession.



Siwang eats it and gets back up 

The other two get rekt yea, but the same could be said from their attacks. If ice man stabs Tian Wu he is a dead man once siwang gets a hold of him good bye. 

Soul man dies as he needs to build up to his limit break.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 13, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not sure why you put Tian wu with Zhen Chan.
> 
> Zhen would destroy his ass, he is in a league by himself.


Yes i would


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 13, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Siwang eats it and gets back up
> 
> The other two get rekt yea, but the same could be said from their attacks. If ice man stabs Tian Wu he is a dead man once siwang gets a hold of him good bye.
> 
> Soul man dies as he needs to build up to his limit break.


Unless he gets hit in the face or he explains it like an idiot and Tian Wu smashes his mask game over. 

Ice Man has too get close too do that and it doesn't freeze his entire body instantly since only Ah Gou's arm was frozen it seems too break if he gets hit as well though not that he would survive one of Tian Wu's divine skill if it hits him.

I don't see that working against Tian Wu since the force of Great Thunder clap is going too knock him away and do a shit ton of damage so it's going too be hard for him too get close he was only able too do that against the flame man because his swords got stuck in his chest.

While Tian Wu just has too slam his fists together too use his Divine skill it's would be much more difficult for him too get close enough.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2014)

It's too presumptuous to say if NiTian is still stronger than the current Great Generals or not.

All that matters is I want to see gods get owned by some Monochrome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel like things have been going a bit too smoothly for the Dark Ones though. They've all won their respective duels.


----------



## Space (Oct 14, 2014)

^ well, the real enemy is the nothingness, so that will ruin their party I guess. So the honored ones will switch sides eventually if Wu Geng and co decides to take on the nothingness.


----------



## Tian (Oct 14, 2014)

I think that the current Great Generals could give all the sage kings a run for their money. They wouldn't straight out break them but they would have a battle to the death. I agree that people vastly underestimate Qiong Xiong Jie but i still think the current Great Generals beat him by a bit. I mean how could they not considering they have had five years of training. Although it says alot about him that it took five years for them to even compare to him and NiTian ErXing. Against the known Sage Kings both the Great Generals and the White creed would be able to give a good fight, although against Zhen Chan i think that its hard to predict given the nature of his divine power. I think SiWang YenShen stands a chance because he never loses sight of his pain and the reason he is doing what he is doing. But we won't know unless they fight. 

I think that if all the current Great Generals went up against full power Tian they still would have no chance though.


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 14, 2014)

This last chapter was awesome. I love this manga. It's so unapologetically macho! I don't think that the Dark Ones' battles are going too easy because it seems to fit with the theme of the manga, which is overconfidence and power only lead to ruin (unless you're the main character ). 

I have a hard time with names so I don't remember them, but there was something very satisfying in watching the Masked General's triumph over the pampered Honored One.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 14, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I feel like things have been going a bit too smoothly for the Dark Ones though. They've all won their respective duels.




Agree! 
The Gods were always portrayed as such a menace that these guys are a little less intimidating. Zhen Chan fought 3 generals at once and took a solid victory, and the other Sage Gods managed to push NiTian hard and even neutralize the unkillable guy with Phoenix + Mantra + Son of Tian hype. And there was even Tian who was ahead of everyone else, and Shen Yen who remained a menace. Plus they had a bunch of Gods in reserve, the fire and rain Great Gods and the last Sage.

Going by that I expected a couple people in Ah Gou's group to lose/die before they got this far in the game (half the Honored Ones are neutralized, two dead one converted).

But the fights aren't over yet!


----------



## Tian (Oct 14, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Agree!
> The Gods were always portrayed as such a menace that these guys are a little less intimidating. Zhen Chan fought 3 generals at once and took a solid victory, and the other Sage Gods managed to push NiTian hard and even neutralize the unkillable guy with Phoenix + Mantra + Son of Tian hype. And there was even Tian who was ahead of everyone else, and Shen Yen who remained a menace. Plus they had a bunch of Gods in reserve, the fire and rain Great Gods and the last Sage.
> 
> Going by that I expected a couple people in Ah Gou's group to lose/die before they got this far in the game (half the Honored Ones are neutralized, two dead one converted).
> ...


Actually it is only one dead. No smelting aura essence has transferred from his body like Ku Ye.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 14, 2014)

I wanna know, are we ever gonna see the sage king with 2 divine powers?


----------



## Tian (Oct 14, 2014)

Dio said:


> I wanna know, are we ever gonna see the sage king with 2 divine powers?


Read the Raws and you'll know.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 14, 2014)

Dio said:


> I wanna know, are we ever gonna see the sage king with 2 divine powers?




*Spoiler*: __ 



we already did 






Tian said:


> I think that the current Great Generals could give all the sage kings a run for their money. They wouldn't straight out break them but they would have a battle to the death. I agree that people vastly underestimate Qiong Xiong Jie but i still think the current Great Generals beat him by a bit. I mean how could they not considering they have had five years of training. Although it says alot about him that it took five years for them to even compare to him and NiTian ErXing. Against the known Sage Kings both the Great Generals and the White creed would be able to give a good fight, although against Zhen Chan i think that its hard to predict given the nature of his divine power.
> I think that if all the current Great Generals went up against full power Tian they still would have no chance though.



agree 100%


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2014)

Tian said:


> I think that the current Great Generals could give all the sage kings a run for their money. They wouldn't straight out break them but they would have a battle to the death. I agree that people vastly underestimate Qiong Xiong Jie but i still think the current Great Generals beat him by a bit. I mean how could they not considering they have had five years of training. Although it says alot about him that it took five years for them to even compare to him and NiTian ErXing. Against the known Sage Kings both the Great Generals and the White creed would be able to give a good fight, although against Zhen Chan i think that its hard to predict given the nature of his divine power. I think SiWang YenShen stands a chance because he never loses sight of his pain and the reason he is doing what he is doing. But we won't know unless they fight.
> 
> I think that if all the current Great Generals went up against full power Tian they still would have no chance though.




You'd be assuming the Sage Kings have remained the same since before the timeskip. Not very likely.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 14, 2014)

i think he's  talking about the sage kings from five years ago 

all the current gods have received ancient gods power up from shen yen in the last chapter from season 2 and they also had five years to train so we can't exactly tell their current powerlevel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2014)

She just walked right past him when he went for a hug


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Daaamn Mom straight up swerved him. Lmfao Yeet!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 19, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Daaamn Mom straight up swerved him. Lmfao Yeet!



omfg get off WSHH


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 19, 2014)

NEVER!!!!!!!!!

But seriously I live for the Vine Compilations.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 19, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!!!



ITS DEM VINE VIDEOS AND FIGHT COMPILATIONS AINT IT???


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Lmfao. You ninjad my edit


----------



## Stannis (Oct 19, 2014)

"my mother isn't so heartless after all" 

*casually walks past him*

 


lol dali huiquan has finally made it all the way from nameless fodder to pulling a kenshiro


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 19, 2014)

Always makes me laugh when one of the generals (in this case HanFeng LinLin) repeat how they actually don't like Ah Gou


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 19, 2014)

Other then Ah Ghou making the Dark Ones city a peaceful republic, are there any other reasons why they might dislike him?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 19, 2014)

Moe said:


> Other then Ah Ghou making the Dark Ones city a peaceful republic, are there any other reasons why they might dislike him?



Well judging by this page.




Seems like they just dislike him leading them because he's not a dark one.


----------



## Ether (Oct 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Well judging by this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much, though without Ah Gou's assistance they would all have been killed by Sage Kings/Shen Yen. After all Ah Gou is a powerhouse himself and he brought along Zi Yu, Li Jing and Shi Xing to help fend off against the Sage Kings and Great Gods. Without them, the Dark Ones are looking at a fight against continuously regenerating Former Great Gods thanks to Zhen Chan, a Sage King capable of seriously injuring even Nitian Erxing and the buttmonkey of the Sage Kings who has his poison skills to use for crowd control. This is without even including Tian.

Also in this chap, Ne Zha got his hopes shattered.


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 20, 2014)

Which one of the Honored Ones is corrupted by the nothing? My money is on the new guy with the mech.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 20, 2014)

Nah its the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who does the Jojo pose.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 20, 2014)

She walked right past him


----------



## Sablés (Oct 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nah its the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who does the Jojo pose.


Seems way too obvious.

I want a twist


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Shiny (Oct 26, 2014)

if that honored one loses to linlin


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 26, 2014)

Shiny said:


> if that honored one loses to linlin



Linlin does seem a lot like a certain Toshiro from Bleach 

So the honoured one will be fine


----------



## Tian (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone notice who jumped at the idea of putting down Bu Nu. Jong Ling is corrupted, i'm calling it.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 26, 2014)

Why arn't the dark ones using vanishing art more than they are? Feels like there were several situations during these recent fights were it would have been very useful to use.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 26, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Linlin does seem a lot like a certain Toshiro from Bleach
> 
> So the honoured one will be fine



he's more of a tousen


----------



## Sablés (Oct 26, 2014)

Tian said:


> Anyone notice who jumped at the idea of putting down Bu Nu. Jong Ling is corrupted, i'm calling it.



FSJ has never been one for curveballs so probably.

Long Jing  didn't "jump at the idea" of killing Bu Nu though. Just asked what they should do with him. Though tbh, I don't think any of Honored Ones are corrupted.


----------



## Tian (Oct 26, 2014)

Liquid said:


> FSJ has never been one for curveballs so probably.
> 
> Long Jing  didn't "jump at the idea" of killing Bu Nu though. Just asked what they should do with him. Though tbh, I don't think any of Honored Ones are corrupted.


If that's the case what do you think is really going on then?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Shiny said:


> if that honored one loses to linlin



Why is that?
You got something against Frost man.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2014)

Spin off 4 scan


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2014)

Has Hanfeng always been blind? I don't remember it being mentioned in his fight against Wu Geng.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 2, 2014)

Became blind over the time-skip.

And yes it was mentioned in his fight with wu geng.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Has Hanfeng always been blind? I don't remember it being mentioned in his fight against Wu Geng.



He looked into tians white wall


Also anybody else hear hat honored ones voice as batou from ghost in a shell?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 2, 2014)

i didn't watch gias but i know batou is voiced by akio-sama (iskander, shunsui, whammu..)
zongheng is the only one i can hear in his voice


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 2, 2014)

super goro gonna go on a rampage after bird friend got iced


----------



## Stannis (Nov 2, 2014)

more avatars


----------



## Imagine (Nov 9, 2014)

BAH TOE TOE

Aw yeah


----------



## momodomom (Nov 9, 2014)

im holding my breaths several times.
what a great fighting scene.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 10, 2014)

Dat Han feng lin lin.


----------



## Space (Nov 10, 2014)

Darnit I actually liked Quan Dao, why did he had to die... hope they can somehow be brought back.
I do find the short flashback a bit suspicious. Xiao Lu might be linked to the nothingness after all and infected Quan Dao with her bite. Well, I hope it's nothing (pun not intended)


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 12, 2014)

Damn, what a badass.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2014)

transforms


----------



## Shiny (Nov 17, 2014)

ah gou could have blocked that with his dark wall,he holds back too much 


and that battle armor felt too fragile imo


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2014)

Good chapter. Was expecting Monochrome, Wu Geng.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2014)

so who do you think is  the nothingness agent?


----------



## Tian (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah Gou always holds back, he never wagers everything on brute force which really stands to his merit. He gauges his opponents strength by slowly escalating in strength. Although i think if he just started at max he might overpower them fairly fast. Since he only showed his Smelting Aura in his fight with Jiang Xiang, they couldn't gauge his power properly.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 17, 2014)

god im in a online game having a convo with a guy saying ah gou is weak,wtf 

he said ah gou almost died to bu nu while the other generals were still in good shape with opponents of similar level


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 17, 2014)

Lol perhaps bu nu is stronger then the other honored ones.


----------



## Tian (Nov 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lol perhaps bu nu is stronger then the other honored ones.


Bu Nu's skill set put Ah Gou at a serious disadvantage and the fact that he has the body of a human means he had to be on the defensive. The fact that he won speaks volume's for his strength really.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 17, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Bu Nu's skill set put Ah Gou at a serious disadvantage *and the fact that he has the body of a human means he had to be on the defensive. The fact that he won speaks volume's for his strength really.



Not really, most other people would have it much worse. 

Wu Geng unlike most people has a decent counter to super high speed. Cause unlike Wu Geng most people are one trick pony's with limited Aoe. 

Wu Geng has a omnidirectional attack that constantly reduces the opponents strength in every aspect.(Monochrome). Just look at the other dark ones for example, they have nothing that can effectively deal with Bu Nu as they have shit that can touch him, nor a good way to consistently reduce his speed like Wu Geng so they can deal with his speed. The only one who has any high level Aoe can only use it with Prep, and unless he actually grabs his opponent said aoe should not be hard to dodge for someone as fast as him.

Wu Geng was honestly the best match-up for Bu Nu out of the Good side, and he still barley won even with most of his tricks working thanks to Bu Nu ignorance. That being said Bu nu is a bad-match up for most people, as speed+durability+attack power is always a powerful combination i mean that goes without saying lol. Just that Wu Geng being one of the most versatile fighters in this comic has more tools to work with then most.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 19, 2014)

Has the author done any other series or is Feng Shen Ji their only one?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 19, 2014)

they're currently doing another one after they finished fsj and iirc i came across another manhwa they did (or one of them) before fsj 

in any case you won't find any translated


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 19, 2014)

Stannis said:


> they're currently doing another one after they finished fsj and iirc i came across another manhwa they did (or one of them) before fsj
> 
> in any case you won't find any translated


Thank you.
And I got your message. If I may ask, can you make a sig that matches/goes well with ? Please and thank you.


----------



## Tian (Nov 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not really, most other people would have it much worse.
> 
> Wu Geng unlike most people has a decent counter to super high speed. Cause unlike Wu Geng most people are one trick pony's with limited Aoe.
> 
> ...


I would actually really disagree with what you are saying, everything you've said about Ah Gou is bang on but not about Bu Nu. You estimate his strength on a human scale. Although his speed is unrivaled, his durability and strength are measured by Ah Gou against himself and i would debate HanFeng LinLin would have been a better match. 

His frost aura would deplete his strength in a matter of minutes, Bu Nu doesn't have external armour that would have the strength to break the frost aura off of him. HanFeng LinLin doesn't go by sight, which means his speed wouldn't play as much of a role with disorienting him. He would hear Bu Nu cutting threw the air. He heard every movement made by Quan Dao. If Bu Nu were to hit  HanFeng LinLin, he would use an ice clone and if it did land he would be able to take plenty of hits if we go on the assumption that Quan Dao is physically stronger than Bu Nu; which i think is true because at base, Ah Gou was less worried about getting hit by Bu Nu, while HanFeng LinLin was afraid from the outset of getting hit. With HanFeng LinLin and his frost blades, with the frost aura having Bu Nu frozen to an almost stop i think that would be that. I think the frost blades would penetrate because the frost aura would deplete the durability of his armour.


----------



## Rain (Nov 24, 2014)

Still no chapter


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 24, 2014)

wasn't there a break this week? or was that another series I follow?


----------



## Tian (Nov 24, 2014)

There is never a break without due warning, it could be that a scanner or translator dropped again so they need to look for more staff.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2014)

Tian said:


> There is never a break without due warning, it could be that a scanner or translator dropped again so they need to look for more staff.



Dang, I hope not 
Or at least they'll find another one really soon!


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2014)

^ Is that the right site? You can read it here! works...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 25, 2014)

wtf 

.org always worked for me


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't even remember if I visited the .org domain anymore, my bookmarks all have .com in them...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 25, 2014)

You can read it here!
I was right about FSJ being on break this week


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2014)

Tian said:


> I would actually really disagree with what you are saying, everything you've said about Ah Gou is bang on but not about Bu Nu. You estimate his strength on a human scale. Although his speed is unrivaled, his durability and strength are measured by Ah Gou against himself and i would debate HanFeng LinLin would have been a better match.
> 
> His frost aura would deplete his strength in a matter of minutes, Bu Nu doesn't have external armour that would have the strength to break the frost aura off of him. HanFeng LinLin doesn't go by sight, which means his speed wouldn't play as much of a role with disorienting him. He would hear Bu Nu cutting threw the air. He heard every movement made by Quan Dao. If Bu Nu were to hit  HanFeng LinLin, he would use an ice clone and if it did land he would be able to take plenty of hits if we go on the assumption that Quan Dao is physically stronger than Bu Nu; which i think is true because at base, Ah Gou was less worried about getting hit by Bu Nu, while HanFeng LinLin was afraid from the outset of getting hit. With HanFeng LinLin and his frost blades, with the frost aura having Bu Nu frozen to an almost stop i think that would be that. I think the frost blades would penetrate because the frost aura would deplete the durability of his armour.



Hanfeng Linlin certainly has the attack power all the dark ones do so did wu geng. The problem is hitting Bu nu in the first place. Wu Geng got multiple hits on him because he could restrict his speed by half and has his cannon which fires at a speed even faster then Bu nu at full speed.  Hanfeng has neither. 

Wu Geng straight out of bed could keep up with Hanfengs attack speed, and Bu nu is still faster then Wu geng even with his speed restricted.

Also whats this thing about human scale? Wu Geng is a master of Smelting Aura and has the Grand Marshals Soul infused within him. Just like his uncle Zi Yu he has really high physical strength, and durability. The same gauntlet punch that shattered Dick Bag Sage Kings rib cage(5 years ago and Pre-Grand Marshal Power-Up), did very little to Bu Nu in Base even though wu geng was still using his monochrome on him if i recall. Just like his fellow honored ones Bu nu has pretty high durability. Just the opposite goes for the Dark ones and Wu geng they all have attacks with very high attack power. So said durability does not show as much but it is there. Dark ones from 5 years ago would barley even scratch the honored ones with their attacks once they put their respective armors on.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2014)

The chapter was worth the wait (not that it ever disappoints)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2014)

Dude has a high level shield, with the option to send out concentrated attacks, and reflect attacks back at his opponents.

Pretty powerful ability. Perhaps better then even Monochrome which is just all around very good as well


----------



## Tapion (Dec 1, 2014)

Replace the Dark Ones with the Honored Ones at God's Domain. They follow the scenario the dark ones did, starting at the Giant Merman who got faced fucked and continue onwards to tian if they survive long enough, the scenario plays out as it did with that six eyed guy who's name eludes me and Tian. Would they make it?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 1, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Replace the Dark Ones with the Honored Ones at God's Domain. They follow the scenario the dark ones did, starting at the Giant Merman who got faced fucked and continue onwards to tian if they survive long enough, the scenario plays out as it did with that six eyed guy who's name eludes me and Tian. Would they make it?



I doubt they would reach Tian. Only reason Dark One army did was because of their huge numbers. I assume that Ziyu, Ah Gou and that immortal god are also helping these Honored Ones. Which leaves the 100 god formation, Sage King Zhen Chan and that explosive fist sage King. I doubt these 6 honored ones can defeat this. If somehow they manage to get to Tian then thats where it ends. Only one that can put up a fight against Tian is their leader. But im pretty sure that ultimate shield of Honored Ones leader will crumble or extremely weaken before Tians Monochrome. Then Tian can tear him apart with his dragons or full powered blood spear. Even if Tian doesnt wrek him, there is always White Wall which is extremely hax.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 1, 2014)

tian would pretty much stomp them all together 

i'm interested in seeing a battle between zhen chan and the honored ones leader


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Replace the Dark Ones with the Honored Ones at God's Domain. They follow the scenario the dark ones did, starting at the Giant Merman who got faced fucked and continue onwards to tian if they survive long enough, the scenario plays out as it did with that six eyed guy who's name eludes me and Tian. Would they make it?



Yea they can make it. If by make it you mean get to Tian(They are not defeating him).

As Zi Yu, Wu Geng, and Phoenix boy take care of 3 of the sage kings. 

So that means the Honored ones just have to deal with 1 Sage King and the 100 god formation. Which they can do just fine as all the Honored Ones are Sage king lvl and have really high durability and endurance so the formation wont be as effective as it was against the Dark one generals.


----------



## Tian (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is how it works out i think in relation to the Honoured ones go to the gods domain. 
They have an army of fodder smelting aura users who fight the 100 formation. They incur casualties until they stumble upon decapitation at which point Ku Ye just goes insane and decapitates as many as possible. Then comes to the pairing off of sage kings and honoured ones. Quan Dao vs Tian Wu, Bai Yu vs Zen Chen, Bu Nu vs Xuan Feng & Hei Tei vs Bai Lian. These are the matchings that i am confident that would be in the honoured ones favour, I think that Bu Nu and Hei Tei have their fights bagged, Bai Yu and Quan Dao i'm not sure on. Lets say they make it to Tian, i think that is where they stop. Tian is way too powerful for them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2014)

^If the Humans+Phoenix boy are not helping, then im not really sure they can make it.

Zhen Chan will go on a rampage.


----------



## Tian (Dec 1, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^If the Humans+Phoenix boy are not helping, then im not really sure they can make it.
> 
> Zhen Chan will go on a rampage.


Ya i was thinking that aswell, i'm not sure how Bai Yu would fare. He seems determined, the same as Zi Yu during their fight so i think he might be able to take him on. Although If Er Chan comes out i'm not sure if he would fair better. It would depend if exacting violence of the nothingness counts as a sin.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 7, 2014)

1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 7, 2014)

I was hoping it wouldn't be the obvious one.
Oh, well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2014)

Knew it was him. Was kinda hoping it was secretly stone face but oh well


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2014)

wait so how many honored ones are left alive?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> wait so how many honored ones are left alive?



5. Well 4 now

Stoneface and 6 arm are just mission killed but they will be back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 7, 2014)

That Tian mention 

And the double cross


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 7, 2014)

Not a bad chapter.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 7, 2014)

i was expecting more from this guy, more variety


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool but  predictable

but FSJ has never been one for story  anyway


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it me or does it feel like a chapter is missing? 133 suddenly has all the Generals there like they've been fighting there but the previous chapter, they weren't anywhere to be seen.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Eh, the traitor was too obvious


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was expecting him to be the traitor the moment it was mentioned.

And that reference to Tian. Truly Godly


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 8, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is it me or does it feel like a chapter is missing? 133 suddenly has all the Generals there like they've been fighting there but the previous chapter, they weren't anywhere to be seen.



You skipped a chapter mate


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I guess this settles our last debate. Tian would destroy all these Honored Ones combined. I wonder why they were so confident, I dont think they have ever seen the gods fight.


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Well I guess this settles our last debate. Tian would destroy all these Honored Ones combined. I wonder why they were so confident, I dont think they have ever seen the gods fight.



Like Ah Gou told them, they've been so comfortable in the phantom island that they don't know how powerful the gods are, particularly Tian, so they wouldn't have known just how fearsome the guy is.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 8, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Well I guess this settles our last debate. Tian would destroy all these Honored Ones combined. I wonder why they were so confident, I dont think they have ever seen the gods fight.





Its like how Japan thought it was tough shit and all outsiders were simple barbarians, until the black ships came along to show them how wrong they were.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 8, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Well I guess this settles our last debate. Tian would destroy all these Honored Ones combined.* I wonder why they were so confident, I dont think they have ever seen the gods fight.





Was there ever any doubt?

Of course Tian can solo all these guys dude is a unholy monster. Dude killed all the Ancient Gods after fighting and chasing off the Ancient Dark ones into hell while his fellow gods went back home. Ancient Gods should all be Zhen Chan level+ IMO. So yea Tian wrecks.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 8, 2014)

lol wu geng trying to scare the honored ones from the gods' power  telling them the world would always stay theirs after everything that happened


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 8, 2014)

WU Geng is so awesome. 

Now it is time for another person to take a Eat Shit kick to the face


----------



## Tian (Dec 10, 2014)

As usual, Tian Hype, and it is a work of beauty. It was never in any doubt Tian could solo these human spirit wannabe's. Also for that comment on FSJ not being too big on story i think that is completely false. One event doesn't make for a poor story.


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2014)

Tian said:


> As usual, Tian Hype, and it is a work of beauty. It was never in any doubt Tian could solo these human spirit wannabe's. Also for that comment on FSJ not being too big on story i think that is completely false. One event doesn't make for a poor story.



To be fair, the story did take a slight dip since this new arc began. But based on what little I know of spoilers (and you prolly know way more than I do), it should pick up again and then some.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 11, 2014)

I was really hoping the corrupted Honored One wouldn't be the obvious choice guy. I expected one of the previously defeated would come back with a vengeance or something.

But still a good chapter all around. 

I was sad to see the Dark Ones leave without any being beaten, not because I dislike them or anything but one of the greatest parts about the invasion of God's Domain was that when a Dark One started fighting a God you didn't know who would win.
Some of them lost and died, others won, it made everything a lot more entertaining and tense.

In this arc the Dark Ones were simply above their individual opponents. Hard fights but they all won and were still in fighting condition afterwards.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2014)

I really needed Zi Yu in this arc. A smelting aura arc without Zi Yu? Preposterous. These honored ones have all been underwhelming so far compared to the humans, dark ones, and gods.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 11, 2014)

The story of Feng Shen Ji does not try to be a complex.

The author knows it and we all know the story is just set up for the ass kicking. Old school Dbz style.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2014)

This weeks art was like extra wow.

Time to change my set.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 14, 2014)

High points of this chapter:

- Ne Zha's dramatic reveal that Long Jiu was the one corrupted by the nothingness and Ah Gou's "_Idiot. Isn't that obvious? Everyone knows that by now!_" 

 

- Ne Zha's surprise when his mother does the opposite of what any mother in fiction or real life would do and tells Ne Zha to hurry and fight the dangerous enemy... Parenting 101.




Ne Zha solos this chapter.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2014)

Ne Zha will solo this scrub


----------



## Typhon (Dec 14, 2014)

It's official, Ah Gou is now my favorite male character. Sorry Gintoki, your spot has been taken.


----------



## Tian (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys just saying, Ne Zha has just been holding back this entire time just so he could face off against this guy. He knew who the corrupt one was all along so he stuck to the shadows. Also i don't think the story and characters are given nearly enough credit. TBH in that respect i agree its like DBZ


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 14, 2014)

Tian said:


> He knew who the corrupt one was all along so he stuck to the shadows.




He was just being a loving son.
How could he possibly reveal, that he instantly recognized the villain, when it would embarrass his mother for taking over a decade to do the same?


----------



## Tian (Dec 14, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He was just being a loving son.
> How could he possibly reveal, that he instantly recognized the villain, when it would embarrass his mother for taking over a decade to do the same?


 I remember back during the attack in the god domain and he left Ah Gou and the gang go for it. He remained capture to give the gods a false sense of confidence of taking their strongest fighter so that the gang could prove they could beat Tian without their strongest fighter.
CORRECTION: Fight Tian and achieve a favourable outcome. No one beats Tian


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2014)

Mad homo vibes from that page.


----------



## k2nice (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder why this isnt more popular.
Its a fully colored manga with great art and 30+ pages each week. Its about 85% fighting with a badass teenager as the leader. I remember with naruto people complained about the fights not being long enough but here, fights last for a good 60 to 75 pages FULLY COLORED.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol @ this Ne Zha stuff. Does anyone have the link of that forumtopic on another site with the guy that posted some raw translations of Feng Shen Ji? Many thanks.


----------



## Tian (Dec 15, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Lol @ this Ne Zha stuff. Does anyone have the link of that forumtopic on another site with the guy that posted some raw translations of Feng Shen Ji? Many thanks.


Career time!


----------



## Stannis (Dec 15, 2014)

i fucking miss zi yu


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

Stannis said:


> i fucking miss zi yu


I know.

Still hoping he'll show up eventually.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2014)

He'll probably be back for a God arc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2014)

Tians Divine Monochrome works to prevent the tasteless from ever witnessing the greatness of this series


----------



## Tapion (Dec 16, 2014)

Need A Feng Shen Ji set, But I cant decide!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2014)

So is this Nothingness a fourth source of power, alongside divine, soul and smelting aura? If it is, I wonder if Ah Gou will learn how to use that too. 

I did like his dig at them about what would have happened if they had tried to invade while Tian was still alive, though. Ah Gou seems to have accepted that he's a badass, but Tian was on a completely different level.

...we need Zi Yu back.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 16, 2014)

Zi Yu would be pretty useless in this arc he has a pretty big weakness in that his skill set is too overly specialized to the point where it's only effective against the gods since his Heaven Punisher only harms the gods and does nothing against everyone else.

His normal attacks wouldn't do crap against the Honored ones so I don't see him being capable of doing much even if he was around in this arc.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Zi Yu would be pretty useless in this arc he has a pretty big weakness in that his skill set is too overly specialized to the point where it's only effective against the gods since his Heaven Punisher only harms the gods and does nothing against everyone else.
> 
> His normal attacks wouldn't do crap against the Honored ones so I don't see him being capable of doing much even if he was around in this arc.









ZiYu isnt that much weaker without heaven punisher. Only against the stronger gods it would be a real disadvantage if he cant use it. The ZiYu that fought Tian was on higher level than all these Honored Ones except maybe the leader. He should still do fine against most of these guys.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> So is this Nothingness a fourth source of power, alongside divine, soul and smelting aura? If it is, I wonder if Ah Gou will learn how to use that too.




Don't forget the awesome Mantra, it doesn't show up as often but I loved Xin Yue Kui's mantra skills. And it's something Ah Gou doesn't have.


*Spoiler*: __ 







When does sexy auntie Xin Yue Kui return...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2014)

If Zi Yu was here, this arc would have been done waaaaay earlier


----------



## Space (Dec 16, 2014)

This arc is smelting aura orientated, so the chance ZiYu makes a comeback here is pretty high I think. His level of smelting aura can still increase a few levels, or so the honored ones make us believe.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 16, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> ZiYu isnt that much weaker without heaven punisher. Only against the stronger gods it would be a real disadvantage if he cant use it. The ZiYu that fought Tian was on higher level than all these Honored Ones except maybe the leader. He should still do fine against most of these guys.





Yeah, sending ZiYu up against people that eat Smelting Aura would end so well for him.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2014)

wu geng used smelting aura attacks later against them just fine
 and let's not forget that zi yu inherited general rape's soul power 

the arc would've been much better with him around 
but instead we have.. ne zha


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 16, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Yeah, sending ZiYu up against people that eat Smelting Aura would end so well for him.



Ah yes Bu Nu just let Ah Gou beat him for fun instead of absorbing smelting aura fist.... 

Its obvious that ability is not for all Honored Ones.



Tian said:


> Career time!


I meant the partial translation of some of these last raw chapters.

edit: Nevermind found it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 16, 2014)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he is Zi Yu's normal abilities aren't that good Wu Geng was smashing those blades with ease and so was pre-ts Shi Xing as well I mean Zi Yu might be able to match there base forms.

But not against there smelting aura armor is going to be much for him especially since the Great Generals had to use there limit break to take them out and Zi Yu isn't as strong them using there limit break without his heaven punisher.


----------



## Tian (Dec 20, 2014)

Pre-Release prediction. A Bitch is gonna get a monochroming.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2014)

the power of destruction and death vs the power that can take life out of every thing


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothingness too cocky, Ah Gou will give it a beating


----------



## Tian (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm calling it now, Ah Gou will get the power of nothingness, if it really is a separate power from smelting aura he will get it.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2014)

finally bloodthirsty killers


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 21, 2014)

So the true form of Ne Zah's smelting aura is Krillin's destructo disk! Sweet.

I like the design of the corrupted battle armor, doesn't it look like a Uruk Hai berserker?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 21, 2014)

Man the nothingness reminds me so much of Venom and the symbiotes from Spiderman.


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty good. Has potential.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah it was pretty sad. I have a feeling after all this is over, he will stay in phantom island.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup he called himself an honored one, he might leave to help Ah Gou in battles or something but his mission now is to protect Phantom Island so he should stay there.

With all those naive half naked smelting aura babes running around.


----------



## Tian (Dec 22, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Yup he called himself an honored one, he might leave to help Ah Gou in battles or something but his mission now is to protect Phantom Island so he should stay there.
> 
> With all those naive half naked smelting aura babes running around.


I don't think that he will be able to use the armour like all of the People of Wan Qu. Although am i the only one who's noticed that Li Jing is the only human who can use an ability even similar to this? Thats a serious Feat.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup same here, in this arc I often remembered that Li Jing was using his hardened skin thing all the way back in the mines when he fought Gui Mu.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2014)

Hat man's death was surprisingly sad. Very manly tear moment


----------



## Tian (Dec 23, 2014)

I keep having these insanely vivid dreams where i have divine power monochrome, its gotten to the point where i don't like waking up because i'm in the middle of battle :/ These are literally the best dreams i have ever had! A flaming barrage in coming down on me as i cast Monochrome with one hand, knees in the ground and have the dark cannon in the other waiting for my time to strike. Goddamn why doesn't reality meet my expectations!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 23, 2014)

I know your pain my friend


----------



## Tian (Dec 23, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I know your pain my friend


You had those Feng Dreams aswell?


----------



## Shiny (Dec 28, 2014)

Ne zha is so young but already on par with ah gou,in some years he will be tian level


----------



## Tian (Dec 28, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Ne zha is so young but already on par with ah gou,in some years he will be tian level


You talk about Master Ne Zha as if he were some lowly pleb to be wiped away, i love how he only used a small version of battle armour. His real battle armour is the size of the city so he can't use it for fear of crushing everyone.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 4, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 4, 2015)

Probably the less remarkable Feng Shen Ji chapter so far, but hey, still better than most other stuff around. A necessary evil to get the generic kingdom's citizens in on the events, and show some generic nothingness stuff.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, why is Ah Gou like one of the best protagonists ever?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 4, 2015)

It's only a minor obstacle.

10/10


----------



## Tian (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah Gou stops the city momentarily = Tian could annihilate it with shen yen debuff. Everything is Tian Hype.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 5, 2015)

Tian said:


> Ah Gou stops the city momentarily = Tian could annihilate it with shen yen debuff. Everything is Tian Hype.





But Ah Gou couldn't destroy the pillar in time and Mecha Ne Zha can. :


Mecha Ne Zha = Tian  >> Ah Gou


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2015)

Zi Yu is greater than them all. 

He's going to return to the manga as the penultimate warrior. He is honestly without a doubt the strongest human in existence at the moment.


----------



## Gatagata (Jan 8, 2015)

Ne Zha


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2015)

Holy shit, finally.

Been trying to wrap my head for over a week on what Ne Zha's battle armor reminded me of.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 8, 2015)

Ne Zha confirmed on Dragon Ball levels of power.


----------



## Tian (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't you dare badmouth DBZ! The most amazing franchise ever. Way underrated


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2015)

I see no badmouthing here.


----------



## Tian (Jan 8, 2015)

Darth said:


> I see no badmouthing here.


Sorry, its an exposed nerve of mine. Just constant DBZ bashing everywhere! Its like the way joseph fritzl's kids automatically crawl into dark corners when they see a sixty-something year old man(that got dark).


----------



## Stannis (Jan 9, 2015)

there's no way i  could make that ne zha connection  

author is obviously influenced by fotns/dbz


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ne Zha's face when he said "Its only logical", I was like "Damn this kid's really ugly"


----------



## Stannis (Jan 9, 2015)

ikr? like how could the unification of handsome sir li jing and the most beautiful woman in the kingdom of wan qu bring forth such abomination


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jan 11, 2015)

New chapter out! Thanks EGscans. More Tian hype


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 11, 2015)

Ne Zha confirmed Tian level, only those two could have stopped the statue. 


And now with Honoured Ones about to be friendly and redeemed as good guys, everyone in Phantom island holding hands and singing kumbaya...
Isn't it so awkward to remember the brutal and gruesome death of the unlucky Ku Ye...

He certainly got the worst deal in this "missunderstanding" between worlds.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not to mention the hundreds of humans dead and turned into plants back home. How quicky the original conflict was forgotten...


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2015)

why ah gou still had his smelting aura arm 



and ah gou shouldnt be able to slow down that huge ass giant...i mean, to give so much monochrome power to something of that size... and you want me to believe bu nu survived a full dark prison/wall focused at his face? >.>


and the monochrome should have affected everyone inside the statue...plothole


----------



## Ghost (Jan 11, 2015)

Good Tian wank in the chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2015)

That Tian hype is real


----------



## Tian (Jan 11, 2015)

Tian as usual gets hype. To be fair about the comparsion with Bu Nu an this, Bu Nu was going to die if he hadn't hit Ah Gou. I think Ah Gou has the super saiyan gene in which his power quantifies after every battle. They make reference to it in his fight with Tian, that his power is directly related to his survival instinct.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ne Zha you little shit


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> why ah gou still had his smelting aura arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminder Bu Nu is a man made of Pure Smelting Aura and he also had his battle armor on. Dude is quite durable, and just like the poster above said he was going to be killed if he took the monochrome for to long.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 13, 2015)

Shiny said:


> why ah gou still had his smelting aura arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that as well, I am guessing it was a mistake from the artist because there was no way in hell he held that mountain sized monster back with just a portion of his power as opposed to full power. And Tian would have wrecked that mountain sized shit in a second.


----------



## Space (Jan 15, 2015)

Legion Of Chaos said:


> Can someone give me a small summary (or big ) about this manga. It looks interesting and I've read positive opinions about it.
> 
> 
> _*Currently looking for a new manga to start. _



Sure, here you go: 

By the way, I wouldn't recommend reading through that. I'd just start reading.
The first few chapters might be a bit difficult to get through because the story is being set up, but once the action starts (which happens pretty quickly), the roller-coaster will keep going and going. And going.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Your set. Its from The Last Battle by Two Steps From Hell, isn't it?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Seriously guy, just start reading. It goes into Epic mode on full throttle pretty damn quickly


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2015)

just noticed feng shen ji and berserk are the only manhua and manga that didnt have bad or boring arcs to me,all of them are pure quality


----------



## Orca (Jan 17, 2015)

I haven't read feng shen ji in a while now. What chapter is it at and is the smelting island arc over?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2015)

Luffee said:


> I haven't read feng shen ji in a while now. What chapter is it at and is the smelting island arc over?



hmm the manhua has ended already on raws


scans are on chapter 139, the smelting aura arc(the honored ones if you are talking about) didnt end yet


----------



## Shiny (Jan 18, 2015)

chooses the game to play


----------



## Tapion (Jan 18, 2015)

That chapter, Zhen Chan.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 18, 2015)

its good to see zhen chan back :3


serious that kid dark one must be the strongest dark one right now imo, before time-skip he seemed stronger than most of them and now he spent 5 years with zhen chan? 



the art of this chapter seems too strange  and i didnt like that megazord fight


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ne Zha, get your ass whooped 

EDIT: Zhen Chan


----------



## Tian (Jan 18, 2015)

I have single handedly gotten 5 people in an anime/manga facebook group into Feng Shen Ji, they look at me like i invented fire. Five more megafans of the series! Motherfucking Zhen Chan! I don't think GuiMui SenLinis as strong as the others, simply because he was working on spiritual stuff over combat like the others. He also doesn't have limit break by the looks of things.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2015)

Tian said:


> Is Shin Angyo Onshi the manga you got your previous avatar sig set from, if so. I'm game!
> 
> Also i was just thinking there, Tians power got reduced to almost nothing and confidently proclaimed that he could still kill everyone, even looking directly at Ah Gou who at that moment was Every single dark one within him. I genuinely felt scared at the notion.


Might be blasphemy saying it in this thread, but Shin Angyo Onshi is far better than FSJ.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 19, 2015)

oh yeah zhen chan  

it's finally time to move the attention towards gods aka epicness is coming 



Cromer said:


> Might be blasphemy saying it in this thread, but Shin Angyo Onshi is far better than FSJ.



SAO is GOAT


----------



## Tian (Jan 19, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Might be blasphemy saying it in this thread, but Shin Angyo Onshi is far better than FSJ.


Thats a Tall Order! As regards story i can very easily see it. I love Feng to bits but alot of series have far better stories, except the characters pull off the one they are in.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Tian said:


> Is Shin Angyo Onshi the manga you got your previous avatar sig set from, if so. I'm game!
> 
> Also i was just thinking there, Tians power got reduced to almost nothing and confidently proclaimed that he could still kill everyone, even looking directly at Ah Gou who at that moment was Every single dark one within him. I genuinely felt scared at the notion.



Nah, the set I had before was from Bastard!! Another Godly manga, but its been on hiatus for I'd say 10 years now. But still give it a read if you want. The first few volumes don't ave such great artwork, but they become Godly later on.

As for Shin Angyo Onshi, here's a few pages of beauty:


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jan 23, 2015)

i just finished to read the first chapter, awesome !! thanks @~Avant~


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Keep it up, its worth being caught up on


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 23, 2015)

No.

SAO and FSJ are both 10/10. Bastard!! would be 11/10 but because of the fucking hiatus it gets put soundly on 10/10


----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Tian (Jan 25, 2015)

I actually don't know how to feel. I actually didn't expect the scenario and i have already seen the raws although i like how nothingness isn't blanketly portrayed as bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2015)

Shin angyo onshI would be 10/10 if the ending wasn't terrible


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tian said:


> I actually don't know how to feel. I actually didn't expect the scenario and i have already seen the raws although i like how nothingness isn't blanketly portrayed as bad.



It felt so anticlimactic, yet, enjoyable...

I'm not completely sure how to feel about it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 25, 2015)

The ending was great for SAO, I dont know what youre talking about Genome.

This was a rather anticlimatic end for the saga. But on to bigger better things now I suppose.


----------



## Roman (Jan 26, 2015)

Time to add SAO and Bastard to my list 

As far as the fight against the nothingness is concerned, it was a little bit anticlimactic but it was still great. Shi Ji also remained perfectly in character. I really liked how she also demonstrated how the story of the human world and phantom island are so closely related. It could be that the growth of the nothingness has had to do with the growing hatred of the gods toward humanity and the dark ones.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 26, 2015)

i thought the ah gou talking to ne zha was a ah gou made of nothingness coz wtf 


and noooo what a waste of honored ones and the gorgeous shi ji!!!   i wanted them to fight against the gods


----------



## Stannis (Jan 26, 2015)

it's finally over.. 

arc wasn't bad or anything but damn i need my gods fill  

can't wait for the coming chapters


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2015)

Did not see that coming


----------



## Shiny (Jan 26, 2015)

training arc? zhen chan will put them inside a universe where  1 year=1hour do it


----------



## Tian (Jan 26, 2015)

I love every Arc of Feng Shen Ji and this is no exception even though this is FIller. It has very little impact on further on although if they do make a season 4 this will definitely come into it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jan 27, 2015)

And the best mother award goes to . . .

Seriously Shi Ji just annoys me. Ne Zha needs to smack the living shit out of her.


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2015)

Tian said:


> I love every Arc of Feng Shen Ji and this is no exception even though this is FIller. It has very little impact on further on although if they do make a season 4 this will definitely come into it.



It did feel like filler through most of it, but the reveal at the end that explains how the nothingness is directly tied to negative emotions in the human world is important. This is definitely going to set the tone for events in the future because now, Ah Gou may gain the objective of establishing peace in the human world for the sake of humans, dark ones and also phantom island.

I'm not sure how I'd feel about a training arc, but chapters where Ah Goy trains with Zhen Chan would be really nice since I can see them both having the objective of promoting peace and non-conflict in the human world.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 27, 2015)

First time Ah Gou fails me. Corrupted woman says a bunch of stuff, he believes it and leaves 3 honored ones there with her.

How does he even know she didn't make up a bunch of BS about what the nothingness is just to get him (only one who can save the day) to leave? How does he know the three honored ones left sitting in the heart of nothingness won't turn just like the rest?

Even being true I didn't quite get why it matters and why what she said made it OK for Ah Gou to call it a day. Ah Gou didn't believe Shen Yen's peace treaty but it only takes a couple words from this bitch for him to trust her to stop attacking...

Very bizarre arc overall. Honored ones were awesome but once the nothingess entered the plot we got the worst chapters so far (still decent though) and the nothingness gave us the worst half baked "fights" in the series.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jan 28, 2015)

guys do you think that we will see a part 4 ?
i'm now reading chapter 120 and i really love this manga, i hope that the end is not near..


----------



## Shiny (Feb 1, 2015)

Chapter's up.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah Gou's parenting methods are 10/10.

Anyways, finally we're done with the pathetic opponent that was "nothingness", the Gods are in the house! War, war, waaar!

I hope my bro Sir Li Jing survived the attack on the city.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 1, 2015)

and there goes all ne zha hype 




hope thousand of dark ones died there...they have too many fodders


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2015)

Although this arc was filler-y, I can understand it's placement within the story. Like Zhen Chan said, the gods needed time to restore themselves and this was what that arc was for. To put a gap between the first war and the second war and not for the whole thing with the gods to feel redundant. I also think that the arc was necessary to show how the Dark Ones are living and thriving in the human world. 

The whole thing with the nothingness wasn't so bad in my opinion. I think all of the honored ones were interesting and the fights were also good. Only thing I don't like (which is shared by many of you) was the anti-climatic end. It felt rushed like the author was try to hurry it up as much as he could. Plus, Ah Gou just goes and trusts Shi Ji? I find that a bit hard to see. I feel like there should of been more dialogue between the two and make her seem more convincing as someone who is a herald of the nothingness but will keep it in balance with the rest of the Phantom World. And the whole thing with Ah Gou and Ne Zha, while good on paper seemed to be poorly executed. I'm sure it could of been written better.

tl;dr Not the best arc, but while still flawed I enjoyed.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh and one last thing, I thought that this was the final season of FSJ? Or is there another one coming up?


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 1, 2015)

JoJo said:


> I think all of the honored ones were interesting and the fights were also good.




I agree on this by the way, I was just calling "pathetic opponent" to the actual nothingness and its agents, since the honored ones were also opposed to it and thus a different kind of (temporary) antagonist.
The honored ones and their fights were great and just as enjoyable as any. After their replacement by the nothingness the arc went a little under. If I go count the chapters it's probably only a few, just feels long due to being a weekly read.


----------



## Space (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with the general opinion about how The Nothingness arc ended. It's a case where the author writes the story instead of the story writing itself. I'm saying this because with the explanation of how the The Nothingness came to be, I wouldn't be surprised if Shi Ji and the honored ones will join Ah Gou's fight against the Gods. They kinda share the common goal of getting rid of the evil in the human world.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally this arc is over with not that it wasn't a good arc but this next arc is what I've been waiting too see ever since I read the raws.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Man I can't wait for this next arc to start can't wait too see Tian Wu going in and it's a long way off but the Ancient God's as well.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2015)

Didn't expect that. 
New arc looks like it'll be awesome


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn, I did not see that last panel coming. I honestly figured that they'd get a bit of time before the God's attacks began, but I guess that isn't the case. I hope to god that the previous leader is still alive...


----------



## Tapion (Feb 1, 2015)

I always read the chaps with some osts. 












Shit hit the fan pretty fast


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol Zhen Chan riding in on slow beast while Dark Ones City get destroyed. I mean thanks for the message but common little hurry wouldnt be bad.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 2, 2015)

Zhen Chan is too Godlike to rush from one place to the next. These peasants were lucky he took a little break from his quest to understand the universe and dropped by to say hello.

After Tian died, Zhen Chan became top pimp, so now he has no fucks to give.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 2, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that wu geng/ne zha little exchange


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Feb 2, 2015)

Shit Gou shows whos boss.


----------



## Tian (Feb 2, 2015)

I think this arc served to show us one of the three realms in the fengaverse and i think the purpose served by it. It also showed us another force within the context of the Fengaverse. The nothingness isn't evil no different from the honoured one's not being evil. It served as a misunderstanding that was resolved as a result of Shi Ji's sacrifice. Truth be told i think Ah Gou see's his mother in Shi Ji and that's the reason he trusts her. And while it may be anti-climactic it gave us a broader view of the universe so it wasn't as bad as people think.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2015)

So is the shit eating Prince Kingdom-less now?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 3, 2015)

Is the shit eating prince even going to show up again?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Lightning guy(Lan Kue or whatever brother)  is not so i have little hope for shit prince.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Is the shit eating prince even going to show up again?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _to answer you from raws_ 



yes he leads the humans army in the coming war 

the lighting god appear in a panel or two at the end but he doesn't get a fight


----------



## Stannis (Feb 3, 2015)

^who's the guy in the middle in your sig?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 4, 2015)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Technically he does fight Chi Long but he gets completely off panelled nearly. The only thing we see is him taking the last punch from Chi Long.




*Spoiler*: __ 



totally forgot about that  

it's been a while since i read the raws it actually feels like i'm reading the chapters for the first time


----------



## Tian (Feb 4, 2015)

Stannis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Well i've re-read it about three times and the chapters always seem new to me when they came out! Adding context to the panels make it feel new! ONly six months until Zi Yu comes back!


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 4, 2015)

My reaction when I come to this thread and it's all spoiler posts:

[YOUTUBE]q5Dj5G1kaqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tian (Feb 4, 2015)

When Ah Gou hear's about shounen Protagonists starting from the bottom.
[YOUTUBE]fAWvvE9w6Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Was I the only one who was left with a bad taste regarding how Zi Yu was treated at the end of the series I mean firstly he gets his fight with the Ancient God stolen from him by Wu Geng and then when Tian returns Zi Yu doesn't even get too see him again.

I mean he was the only other person who was actually able to fight against Tian you would think he would at least get some interaction with Tian but nah he gets nothing not even a hello.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Stannis said:


> ^who's the guy in the middle in your sig?



Hades from Saint Seiya Lost Canvas


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Feb 5, 2015)

sorry for the ot.
I really love feng shen, i tried to find other colored manga like this but i didn't find anything.
Any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Their are some good webtoons.

I highly recommend God of Highschool and Noblesse


----------



## Pirao (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank God for Ah Gou, holding the MC standards high, unlike most of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) we have for MCs in most series nowadays.


----------



## Tian (Feb 8, 2015)

For all the people who haven't read the Raws, this is where things kick off. 

Chapter 8


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 8, 2015)

I was expecting the revamped Great Gods or something, but dayuum, generic fodder God fighters were enough to get the job done.

Loved the way they used divine punishment classic shit like plagues and floods and poisoned water.

But where's my bro Sir Li? Hope he's not dead. Where's the kid, didn't he come with Ah Gou? He should be looking for his father with his mech.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2015)

Yonghenge is looking better


----------



## Tapion (Feb 8, 2015)

They reawakened my hate for the gods real quick.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 8, 2015)

How the hell will they defeat the Gods if even the fodder Gods could cause so much damage?

AN excellent chapter as usual. Cannot wait to see how this arc will progress.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Moe said:


> How the hell will they defeat the Gods if even the fodder Gods could cause so much damage?
> 
> AN excellent chapter as usual. Cannot wait to see how this arc will progress.



*MONOCHROME THOSE BITCHES*


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *MONOCHROME THOSE BITCHES*



OHKO AOE special move.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll bet he'll learn White Wall (a weaker or incomplete version)


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2015)

It begins at last.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 8, 2015)

Have they ever clarified whether Ah Ghou's human half limits his divine powers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy shit, the stakes have been raised AND HOW!

ARISE BROTHERS! ARISE! FOR THE HOUR OF THE MONOCHROMED BITCHES SHALL COMMENCE!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally we get too what us raw readers have been waiting too see.



Moe said:


> Have they ever clarified whether Ah Ghou's human half limits his divine powers?


It obviously doesn't considering his full power monochrome was stated too being nearing Tian's level of divine power.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Moe said:


> Have they ever clarified whether Ah Ghou's human half limits his divine powers?



No but if you think about it, he wouldn't be able to use his Soul Gear or Smelting Aura if he wasn't half human. And I'm pretty sure his Divine Power Monochrome is already insanely strong compared to the divine powers of most gods we've seen. And it only has room to get stronger. Considering Tian lived and fought for millenia, and Wu Geng is like, what 17? Maybe 20? I'm not really sure how old he is tbh. Younger than he looks considering the soul was younger than the body it took over.


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2015)

Moe said:


> Have they ever clarified whether Ah Ghou's human half limits his divine powers?



It's only limited when he's using Smelting Aura simultaneously. Ah Gou has been shown to unleash the full power of Monochrome when he stops using Smelting Aura (shown by his arm disappearing) and vice-versa. Soul Power doesn't seem to have any effect on either of them on the other hand.

I sure hope Ah Gou finds Bai Cai and brings her back  He's not been the best companion for her but it looks like he's realized just how much he's neglected her ever since becoming Governor. And the gods are also way stronger than before. Bad times indeed


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

And there goes the chance of ah gou to  improve his smelting aura


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> It's only limited when he's using Smelting Aura simultaneously. Ah Gou has been shown to unleash the full power of Monochrome when he stops using Smelting Aura (shown by his arm disappearing) and vice-versa. Soul Power doesn't seem to have any effect on either of them on the other hand.
> 
> I sure hope Ah Gou finds Bai Cai and brings her back  He's not been the best companion for her but it looks like he's realized just how much he's neglected her ever since becoming Governor. And the gods are also way stronger than before. Bad times indeed



Uh, no it's not directly related. It's just that monochrome also suppresses Wu Geng's own Smelting Aura so he just can't use both at the same time since one overrides the other.

And yeah I hope Bai Cai comes back too, she didn't deserve to be offpaneled.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

Darth...wut? If you are right ah gou should be able to use gauntlet with his average monochrome


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Darth...wut? If you are right ah gou should be able to use gauntlet with his average monochrome



That's exactly what happens. He can use his golden gauntlet when he's accessing his toned down Monochrome, but when he goes full force with monochrome he can't use Smelting Aura.


----------



## Tian (Feb 9, 2015)

Personally my belief is that every entity in the feng universe has a finite amount of energy in their body, the minute entities like humans expend it at a much faster rate as a result of their shorter life span, leading them to have stronger than average energy. Look at Jiang Shang who burst through Long Jui's Armour like it was nothing, or how Zi Yu is capable of using a weapon like heavens punisher or Ah Gou who just exists! Humans in feng are raw power but due to the length of their lives i don't think they will refine their abilities to the point the higher beings have them. Like Battle Armour, that could've taken them 100 years to master. Li Jing has mastered something similar after years of mastery by hardening his skin. Gods probably take 100's of years to master Divine Skills and Limit break probably even more so.`

Also did anyone else notice that the new leader of the citizens of Wan Qu mentioned he felt "something" in Ah Gou? Anyone else thinking what i'm thinking?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

li jing armor is the basic of smelting aura...it should be one of the first things they learn...


and humans will never learn any battle armor,look how ne zha just unlocked it from nothing,wan qu citizens are born with it,this explains why they move set is so limited,it needs to improve their battle armor somehow


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Tian said:


> Also did anyone else notice that the new leader of the citizens of Wan Qu mentioned he felt "something" in Ah Gou? Anyone else thinking what i'm thinking?



Has he been corrupted by the Nothingness?

IDK what that's about. Seemed vague although i'm sure it'll resurface eventually.


----------



## Blur (Feb 9, 2015)

Latest chapters reminded me of:


----------



## Tian (Feb 9, 2015)

Shiny said:


> li jing armor is the basic of smelting aura...it should be one of the first things they learn...
> 
> 
> and humans will never learn any battle armor,look how ne zha just unlocked it from nothing,wan qu citizens are born with it,this explains why they move set is so limited,it needs to improve their battle armor somehow


If its basic why don't any of the others, including Ji Qiao(Shit Eating Prince) not utilize it? No one but him has used it which is why i give him credit on it  I agree with with what you are saying about the armour, but you get what i mean as regards limit break and divine skill! 

I also think that corruption is seeping into Ah Gou. I mean he is only human at the end of the day!


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 9, 2015)

Those phantom island average citizens are so damn clueless that I can't imaging what he "sensed".

The dialogue of the Honored Ones showed they never fought Gods and had their first encounter with divine power in Ah Gou. They knew bugger all about Dark Ones and that showed when they got their asses kicked with surprise on their faces. They clearly didn't know much about humans since they were always surprised someone did this and someone did that. And after so long with the Nothingness they still hadn't figured out what it was, nor could they tell who was corrupted.

So what exactly did that random clueless kid sense? Maybe Ah Gou put on a nice perfume that morning.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Wu Geng is half god. He's not a human, he's a demigod.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 9, 2015)

Tian said:


> If its basic why don't any of the others, including Ji Qiao(Shit Eating Prince) not utilize it? No one but him has used it which is why i give him credit on it




I agree with you that it's a Li Jing thing, and to me it's because his learning of smelting aura was unique (except for his own son), he was trained by someone from Phantom Island.
For fighters of Phantom Island it seems that using it for armor is the main fighting technique, as we see from the honored ones and their own battle armor. I'm guessing it's the first thing his "wife" told him to focus on before developing weapons, and that's why he considers it a basic skill.


----------



## Tian (Feb 9, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Those phantom island average citizens are so damn clueless that I can't imaging what he "sensed".
> 
> The dialogue of the Honored Ones showed they never fought Gods and had their first encounter with divine power in Ah Gou. They knew bugger all about Dark Ones and that showed when they got their asses kicked with surprise on their faces. They clearly didn't know much about humans since they were always surprised someone did this and someone did that. And after so long with the Nothingness they still hadn't figured out what it was, nor could they tell who was corrupted.
> 
> So what exactly did that random clueless kid sense? Maybe Ah Gou put on a nice perfume that morning.


He wears Tian by Dulce and Gabana


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2015)

Why smelt battle armor when you could smelt a sword that can slay a god?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

Blur said:


> Latest chapters reminded me of:




gods are like white people 



Tian said:


> If its basic why don't any of the others, including Ji Qiao(Shit Eating Prince) not utilize it? No one but him has used it which is why i give him credit on it  I agree with with what you are saying about the armour, but you get what i mean as regards limit break and divine skill!






i would agree with samehadaman about the "li jing says its basic because he trained with the princess" but ah gou and zi yu used it many times,the author just didnt bother to say they were using  
*Spoiler*: __ 





or do you think zi yu normal body has the durability to withstand the divine power of a great god with the indestructible? 






and about the finite energy thing... perhaps,but keep in mind jiang had the help of full power monochrome, and maybe its because humans have a stronger will to survive like no others? but the dark ones have a strong will so i dont know too,zi yu is an anomaly lol 





Darth said:


> Why smelt battle armor when you could smelt a sword that can slay a god?




why not smelt a battle armor that absorb divine power so it can boost the sword that can slay gods?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2015)

I want Ah Gou to be a chimera of abilities. He already has Divine Power and Smelting Aura, give him some Nothingness there too.

Or have Bai Cai teach him the instant movement thing.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

he knows instant movement thing,he showed it against the ice dark one 


i just wanted ah gou to improve his smelting aura ffs


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shiny said:


> he knows instant movement thing,he showed it against the ice dark one
> 
> 
> i just wanted ah gou to improve his smelting aura ffs



Oh he does? Man, my memory sucks.

Well, he still needs some of those Mantra stuff so he's fully OP


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Oh he does? Man, my memory sucks.
> 
> Well, he still needs some of those Mantra stuff so he's fully OP



ive truly forgot about mantra!!! its a bit of rare but i think we will see it from that kid dark one...he already have anaconda,mantra spells would really help him out


ah gou is too brute to use such magic


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2015)

Shiny said:


> why not smelt a battle armor that absorb divine power so it can boost the sword that can slay gods?



Considering the amount of power that needs to go into the creation of a god slaying sword, I don't think simultaneously smelting battle armor is a plausible feat. It's either one or the other. Zi Yu's combat style doesn't incorporate armor anyway, if he's going to block an attack he'll do it with his fists or a sword.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2015)

I wonder what price he paid...


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 15, 2015)

Well crap, I don't care about Ah Gou's waifu, I wanted to see what happened to Li Jing. Ne Zha came back with Ah Gou, I hope the little bastard is at least trying to find out if he died in the attack.

Also, as usual, Iceman and Batman Dark Ones disapear into the background for the part that's not about fights, to prepare their next flashy entrance. And these guys wanted to be Governor instead of Ah Gou... Bah. Take a look at Feathercoat, that guy is always around to help and maintain order, not just fight.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2015)

I was thinking it was possibly a part of his soul? With the promise that once he is dead Zhongheng can eat the rest.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2015)

that was too quickly,i expected a fight and a longer flashback 

and zongheng is really looking even more like this demon...the veins and the horns or im just crazy 



and ah gou should just monochrome those weak dark ones and tribe humans to death...so the generals can eat their soul and power up to fight the gods


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Well crap,* I don't care about Ah Gou's waifu*, I wanted to see what happened to Li Jing. Ne Zha came back with Ah Gou, I hope the little bastard is at least trying to find out if he died in the attack.
> 
> Also, as usual, Iceman and Batman Dark Ones disapear into the background for the part that's not about fights, to prepare their next flashy entrance. And these guys wanted to be Governor instead of Ah Gou... Bah. Take a look at Feathercoat, that guy is always around to help and maintain order, not just fight.





How dare you


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2015)

We need more people to comment here


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2015)

Ah Gou is the greatest protagonist

Discuss


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ah Gou is the greatest protagonist
> 
> Discuss



Yes, I agree.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Well crap, I don't care about Ah Gou's waifu



You didn't just say that


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 16, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ah Gou is the greatest protagonist
> 
> Discuss



Fact      .


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2015)

Not much discussion to be had about facts tbh


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2015)

great...i clicked the raw spoiler for accident,thanks  stannis


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 16, 2015)

Shiny said:


> great...i clicked the raw spoiler for accident,thanks  stannis




Same here. 

It's ok though, kind of what I was expecting already.


----------



## Blur (Feb 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _raw_ 



can anyone tell me if he gave his soul after a year, or it is unknown yet?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 17, 2015)

Blur said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw_
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if he gave his soul after a year, or it is unknown yet?




*Spoiler*: _raw_ 




*Spoiler*: _beware this is a spoiler from the final chapter_ 




in the end he makes a bargain with him 
wu geng becomes some sort of king yemma judging dead souls and sending the bad  ones for yongheng to eat


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, I agree.



You raise an excellent point.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 17, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ah Gou is the greatest protagonist
> 
> Discuss



Tian

/discussion


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2015)

Ah Gou is godly 

however he is but  a child compared to Munsu and Kyo.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 17, 2015)

I said /discussion  

but naruto is quality protagonist too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Tian
> 
> /discussion



Fascinating, I was completely unaware that Tian is a protagonist.


----------



## Blur (Feb 18, 2015)

Stannis said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _raw_ 



Thanks, and I cant believe that this manhua has an end.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Ah Gou is godly
> 
> however he is but  a child compared to Munsu and Kyo.



Munsu > every other protagonist ever.


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Tian
> 
> /discussion



Well I suppose he was his own protagonist. _*Technically*_


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuvira said:


> Guts > every other protagonist ever.



Fixed for greater accuracy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Fixed for greater accuracy.



Ahahahaha, no. Gutts doesnt even have a personalty anymore he is completely carried by shreife and co


----------



## Cromer (Feb 18, 2015)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, please, let us put aside these petty differences and simply glory in the quality.


(Also, Munsu > All)


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ahahahaha, no. Gutts doesnt even have a personalty anymore he is completely carried by shreife and co



Eh, I guess that's true for the more recent chapters.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 18, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ahahahaha, no.* Gutts doesnt even have a personalty anymore he is completely carried by shreife and co*



That's low bro.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 18, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ahahahaha, no. Gutts doesnt even have a personalty anymore he is completely carried by shreife and co



my god...i fucking hope all of those people just die and leave guts alone all over again ...with caska


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Eh, I guess that's true for the more recent chapters.



Recent? Since he got his new group of nakama, he's become a basic Shonen protaganist instead of the demon-slaughtering kill machine of ages past.


----------



## Tian (Feb 18, 2015)

Stannis said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source please Stannis! Did Sharogy offer a summary when i wasn't checking!


----------



## Stannis (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuvira said:


> Munsu > every other protagonist ever.



qft





Tian said:


> Source please Stannis! Did Sharogy offer a summary when i wasn't checking!




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.narutoforums.com/showpost.php?p=50541247&postcount=1960


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Feb 22, 2015)

Early chapter! Thx egscans.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2015)

just 1year?!?!? ah gou monochrome that dark one's ass


----------



## Tian (Feb 22, 2015)

And people wondered why we were always talking about the raws :3 It's only now with the translation that we get a scale of how powerful ZongHeng ZhiYe really is! Also is everyone ready for an intense battle of epic proportions next?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2015)

can't see tian wu fighting against zhen chan hax


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 22, 2015)

Wasn't Tian Wu dead?


----------



## Tian (Feb 22, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Wasn't Tian Wu dead?


"Critical condition" actually


----------



## Tapion (Feb 22, 2015)

I grew a beard this chapter....Again. 

Zhen Chan 

Tian wu 

Shit eating prince's Uncle


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2015)

tian wu looks so ugly but so boss at the same time 

they should ask for zongheng help against the gods


----------



## Tapion (Feb 22, 2015)

Shiny said:


> tian wu looks so ugly but so boss at the same time



Manliness is a substitute for attractiveness.


----------



## Tian (Feb 22, 2015)

Tian Wu now has Ancient God Transcendent Vigor! But so does Zhen Chan so he ought to make short work of it. The next chapter will bring out the fanboy of every fangirl/boy here.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2015)

why zhen chan would have ancient god powers? he is pretty much a traitor


----------



## Tian (Feb 22, 2015)

Well i don't think he was traitory at the end of Part II. It was directly in the aftermath of the war, so i would assume that he would get transcendent vigor.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 22, 2015)

I didn't get the impression that Shen Yen decided specifically which Gods received the ancient vigor, , it looked like when the crystals crumbled the ancient power automatically flew away to the other Gods who had been made from that essence (by Tian).

In any case Zhen Chan is absolute boss, Tian Wu will need any advantage he can get.

I hope the prophet Zhen Chan teached this fool the error of his ways.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 22, 2015)

Zhui Rui also got it as well even though he's considered a traitor. Zhen Chen wouldn't get any because otherwise the fight would be a stomp.


----------



## convict (Feb 22, 2015)

Should have sent 2 Sage Kings.


----------



## Tian (Feb 23, 2015)

To be honest they could send four sage kings and even at that, then it becomes a contest to see who comes out on top. That says alot for Zhen Chan.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 23, 2015)

Tian wu has more than enough power to "beat" zhen chan...the problem is that ridiculous reflect ability that zi yu just won because of the bullshit "my flame only works on god lel"


----------



## Tian (Feb 23, 2015)

Well i wouldn't say that's entirely true, look at Zhen Chans fight with Zi Yu, he was able to ssupress Zi Yu's flames without reflection, he was able to take his sword slashes and as er chan he was able to dish out and receive alot of damage. And his divine power seems to have alot of facade's which have yet to show themselves. Within the time skip he has mastered the ability to revive people from the dead.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 23, 2015)

My post was too vague!! D:  what i mean is...zi yu just won against zhen chan reflective ability because of his flame...tian wu dont have such thing,unless if his atk power is so above zhen chan to the point it wouldnt work...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2015)

They should of sent Tian


----------



## Tian (Feb 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I just noticed this and i wasn't sure if i was the only one but after the supposed credits of part three there are two page at the end with a kid wielding crystals which looks like (the leader of the fallen gods) son and he has markings on his forehead, that add up to five and i've noticed that Bai Lian is missing in the final credits. How did i not see this! The markings plus his eye's would make seven, just like Shen Yen.


----------



## Tian (Feb 26, 2015)

Current theory on the continuity of the Feng Shen Ji Universe. 

Humans began from The King-World Tree. They were his children until they crossed over into the other world, forsaking The Kingdom of Wan Qu and losing there smelting aura form(similar to the taking of the fruit in genesis).They crossover into this new world in constant turmoil between various race's derived from the elements that make up their world. Ground(The Dark Ones), Sea(The Sea Devils) and Sky(The Gods). The conversion over into the physical world expend their energy into becoming psychical and tethering themselves to the physical plain, causing a short life span by comparison to the other entities, and also as a result of that short lifespan the energy within all life burns brightest in humans. 900,000BA (Before Ahgou) very little happens to the newly created humans, while the other three race's made progressive developments in science, in culture and in war. 

100,000BA, the Sea Devils didn't indulge in the conflict to come, leaving The Dark One's and The God's to fight it out for the sovereignty of the land. The God's, or more accurately Pan Gu struck out first against The Dark One's causing the war that marred the landscape. Hei Long led the charge against the dark one's driving them back to hell. The Dark One's dwindled ranks take the under developed humans back with them to hell after endowing them with the power to ignite their soul. They all live in hell in exile, the ancient dark one's teaching these human dark one's how to use their abilities. YongHeng ZhiYe runs to the furthest reaches of hell. Hei Long in the mean time kills The God's in a fit of passionate rage, leading him to create a new race of gods from the under developed humans, teaching them the culture and heritage of the ancient gods. As culture and civilization grew, so too did a force within the Phantom World called The Nothingness. 

The King-World Tree, sent out an avatar to view the aftermath of what had happened and chose to hid the Phantom World away from those unworthy of learning the art of smelting aura and telling him people never to leave for the human world, and to defend their people from The Nothingness. Hei Long Kills off the Sea Devils when they act in defiance against him. Humans are taught their own culture, language and infrastructure so that they can mine for Hei Long in order to save Bai Long. Sometime between 10,000BA - 3,000BA someone directly violated the commandment set out by The King-World Tree and enters the human world and teaches humans the art of smelting aura they lost.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 27, 2015)

Wasn't it said in the first arc the Gods engineered humans to provide labour? That Tian and such had "evolved" us into the current humans.


----------



## Tian (Feb 27, 2015)

Stannis said:


> they were enslaved by the gods to get crystals for tian's wife
> it was never mentioned how the current humans came to be afaik (aside from pan gu's name meaning the first being ever). only that tian and the gods made them who they are by teaching them stuff


Exactly, their origins are also further backed by Jiang Shang. Note how he converted himself into pure smelting aura over the course of years. He became just like the citizens of Wan Qu as a result of extended exposure to smelting aura and the seed. And note how while humans can enter the phantom world, The Dark One's and assumedly the gods can't(As Zhen Chan seemed confident that The ark One's couldn't would lead m to believe he know's from experience), they would get assimilated. Humans are treated like they belong in the phantom world and they cannot phyiscially occupy plains like Hell like the Gods and The Dark Ones.

Can we talk more about the potential back story of Feng more because it's interesting to speculate!


----------



## Stannis (Feb 27, 2015)

problem is the comic is already over. no matter how we speculate it would remain just that, speculations. unless there's some databook or something like that that further discusses these issues 

as for me i said this somewhere before but i think that the major races in feng universe have the same origin (gods, dark ones, humans) 
i think the ancient gods were some kind of  advanced human civilization that discovered the power of crystals (atlantis?) and used it  to you know, become gods with power to control the world 
the ancient dark ones were a  primary tribe that didn't evolve into the humanoid form. the current dark ones changing into  that form after 100k years  supports this. 

  wan qu is filler anyway who cares about their origin


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2015)

*NO SCANS THIS WEEK GUYS *









































Chapter 36


----------



## Ghost (Mar 1, 2015)

Shiny...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zhen Chan is such a bro. 

And Xuan Chai is back. Nice.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 1, 2015)

Ha, Barrel Head and Sir Li are alive.

Zhen Chan is too OP. He saves kids, goes away when he wants, has a cow servant.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2015)

This friend Xuan Chai, herald of doom


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2015)

xuan chai  appeared on chapter 98 too....


and dafuq is this shit  
*Spoiler*: __ 






bai cai all cute but ah gou is dressed like that?dafuq is wrong with him


----------



## Ghost (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, I was quite sure we had seen him before (excluding his first apperance).


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> xuan chai  appeared on chapter 98 too....
> 
> 
> and dafuq is this shit
> ...



She might not say yes if she doesn't see the bod. ALL DAY SON! ALL DAY!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2015)

i want bai cai as waifu


----------



## Tian (Mar 1, 2015)

May i just say i couldn't help but laugh at how he went around telling everyone about his wedding like it's a completely typical and ordinary wedding in real life, rather than under dire genocidal circumstances. And people's reactions were no better.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 1, 2015)

awesome throw backs to the first chapter.

Time to see if Ah Gou has surpassed his father.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 1, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Time to see if Ah Gou has surpassed his father.




This time around there's no Tian to come give humans a spanking.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2015)

The moment I saw that army gathering I was wondering when the messenger of the gods would show up....

Fuck that guy. Shang should have killed him personally.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 1, 2015)

Speaking of that, the messenger might want to not talk too much shit at Ah Gou... He's not your usual protagonist.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2015)

whats the point of that army if ah gou can solo everyone there with his monochrome


----------



## Tian (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm calling it now, Ah Gou is going to kill him without using any of his powers, he's just going to straight up murder him for how pompous he is.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> whats the point of that army if ah gou can solo everyone there with his monochrome




Yeah I had to laugh at that. "Hundred thousand strong" what, regular humans? Both the Gods and Dark Ones can send a single guy to wipe them out!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 2, 2015)

You don't kill the messenger.

he might rough him up a bit though.


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2015)

The only guy who is reasonably threatening in that army is the shit-eating prince. And even he would get curbstomped by Ah Gou


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2015)

so it took xuan feng two years to get back to earth  

he should be best friends with shi xing  now 



Liquid said:


> awesome throw backs to the first chapter.
> 
> Time to see if Ah Gou has surpassed his father.



emperor zhou would be proud 



Tian said:


> As regards the end i'm not sure as i explain below here!




*Spoiler*: __ 



he is kong que's son. in fact he appears in  the very next chapter with xin yuekue and pang gu. interesting to see what he's doing there
i'd be more than happy to see a fourth part but i don't really see it happening. even this part felt a little rushed near its end for me  

and our best source about the matter, sharogy has disappeared same time tian did  from feng's discussions. even in egscans forum he stopped posting in its thread and didn't even do last chapter summary


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You don't kill the messenger.
> 
> he might rough him up a bit though.



Leonidas would like to have a word with you


----------



## Tian (Mar 2, 2015)

Stannis said:


> so it took xuan feng two years to get back to earth
> 
> he should be best friends with shi xing  now
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



Sharogy = Tian confirmed




Can i just say that Xuan Feng is unbelievable that he can survive for 2 years without supplies.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2015)

So, I'm predicting Ah Gou/Dark One beats the crap out of those forces then steal their supplies. They're a big army so they need to bring large amounts of food and water for the journey 

.
.
.
.
.
Oh wait, maybe that's what Ah Gou is betting on


----------



## Cromer (Mar 2, 2015)

Wait, raiding the logistics train for supplies? That is so...Wu Geng-like


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2015)

And after he takes over the enemy supply lines, he should have enough to go raiding someone in the Zhou empire for even further supplies


----------



## Knacki (Mar 2, 2015)

What a glorious manga full of manliness, bromance and also dat ART all in colour. 
I just grew a beard while getting to the last chapter 

I wonder if such a thing as a named character who's not a badass exist in this world? (maybe the sage king Bai Lian ? )


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 2, 2015)

Xuan Feng is such a boss. 

Poor dude most of been bored to death.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 3, 2015)

By the way, about the ancient Gods power we were talking about, the dialogue confirmed Zhen Chan doesn't have it (apparently he didn't accept it).
Which is a good thing, because he was already so broken that if he became a legit ancient God he'd be Tian level...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 3, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> By the way, about the ancient Gods power we were talking about, the dialogue confirmed Zhen Chan doesn't have it (apparently he didn't accept it).
> Which is a good thing, because he was already so broken that if he became a legit ancient God he'd be Tian level...



He did not want to be tainted by ancient god trash.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 3, 2015)

I wonder if Bai Lian (that douchebag plague Sage King) is also alive. I thought both Tian Wu and Xuan Feng were goners but they are still kicking.


----------



## Tian (Mar 3, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I wonder if Bai Lian (that douchebag plague Sage King) is also alive. I thought both Tian Wu and Xuan Feng were goners but they are still kicking.


If they are alive he must be, unless getting clocked in the nose is the weakness Bai Lian has been hiding all these years.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 3, 2015)

asura divine power needs more love


----------



## Shiny (Mar 8, 2015)

[substitutescans]Kagamigami Chapter 1: The Shikigami User and the Great Detective


early chapter


----------



## Shiny (Mar 8, 2015)

*this fucking chapterrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i aasbhdiauhdijoakaifjioafojiasjiopfasjioijoasjdioasijodjioasdiojasioioasdkasorgasmsyuhauioakokopakopskopaskopaskopaspkoasas

too much hype...i can't....



*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 8, 2015)

Seems like Shen Yen also upgraded his fashion sense.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn, I wonder how much the gods got buffed up?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2015)

Messenger god's back pedaling was hilarious

"If you touch me my boys are gonna fuck you up"

"I WAS KIDDING DONT KILL ME BRO"


----------



## Typhon (Mar 8, 2015)

Shiny said:


> *this fucking chapterrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i aasbhdiauhdijoakaifjioafojiasjiopfasjioijoasjdioasijodjioasdiojasioioasdkasorgasmsyuhauioakokopakopskopaskopaskopaspkoasas
> 
> too much hype...i can't....
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. I hope the Dark Ones make them eat those words.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I wonder if Bai Lian (that douchebag plague Sage King) is also alive. I thought both Tian Wu and Xuan Feng were goners but they are still kicking.



Wu was obviously alive, bai was debateable. Xuan should flat out be dead


----------



## Rain (Mar 8, 2015)

When did Shi Xing get captured?


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2015)

Rain said:


> When did Shi Xing get captured?



shortly after he fell out of the upper atmosphere along with Xuan Feng probably.


----------



## Tian (Mar 8, 2015)

Rain said:


> When did Shi Xing get captured?


Probably around the same time Xuan Feng came back down. This right here is why the raws were so hard not to talk about!


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wu was obviously alive, bai was debateable. Xuan should flat out be dead



Xuan Feng is alive lol. Tian Wu is the one who was killed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2015)

Darth said:


> Xuan Feng is alive lol. Tian Wu is the one who was killed.



Wu got beat up a little bit, feng was thrown into fuckin space

Dude should be deeeeeeeeead


----------



## Tian (Mar 8, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wu got beat up a little bit, feng was thrown into fuckin space
> 
> Dude should be deeeeeeeeead


In space for 2 YEARS. I think people are missing the crux of this. 

Also the i'm beginning a count down from now. 19 weeks.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 8, 2015)

19 weeks? Best not be getting me hype for no reason


----------



## Tian (Mar 8, 2015)

Cromer said:


> 19 weeks? Best not be getting me hype for no reason


It's not for no reason, trust me. People who've read the raw's understand.


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wu got beat up a little bit, feng was thrown into fuckin space
> 
> Dude should be deeeeeeeeead



He does have the ability to manipulate wind and stuff, maybe he used that power to breathe in space? idk if gods even need to breathe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wu got beat up a little bit, feng was thrown into fuckin space
> 
> Dude should be deeeeeeeeead



Yeah because you know Space is exactly like real-life space. He was casually talking up there when we last saw him.


----------



## Tian (Mar 8, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah because you know Space is exactly like real-life space. He was casually talking up there when we last saw him.


 Well it could just be in the upper atmosphere, still air but in constant orbit around earth never being able to get down.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2015)

Tian said:


> Well it could just be in the upper atmosphere, still air but in constant orbit around earth never being able to get down.



Just proves even more that they shouldn't be dead.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't know why people are assuming that the God's can't survive in Space the same rules that apply to humans don't apply to them especially the likes of the Sage King's who far outclass the normal God's.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I missed that glorious evil b**** Xin Yue Kin. Loved to see her back, packing Dat Cleavage. She adapted quickly to Shen Yen becoming top dog.

Looks like Bai Lian and Zi Ri are the "Gods rule" fanatics, Tian Wu and Xuan Feng are not very enthusiastic about this whole thing.

And it's starting to look like the fodder Gods army is not as fodder as expected, they seem to be getting good hype from Shen Yen and the fact apparently they are ancient.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 9, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I missed that glorious evil b**** Xin Yue Kin. Loved to see her back, packing Dat Cleavage. She adapted quickly to Shen Yen becoming top dog.
> 
> Looks like Bai Lian and Zi Ri are the "Gods rule" fanatics, Tian Wu and Xuan Feng are not very enthusiastic about this whole thing.
> 
> And it's starting to look like the fodder Gods army is not as fodder as expected, they seem to be getting good hype from Shen Yen and the fact apparently they are ancient.



Well they did take out a Great General although of course not in a 1v1 fight, but if they were fodder he would of been able to take out a large number of them before going down.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 9, 2015)

The gods are all buffed but at least dark ones chances arent zero...like the last war


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2015)

Shiny said:


> The gods are all buffed but at least dark ones chances arent zero...like the last war



To be fair, Tian would have probably killed them all if Shen Yen hadn't betrayed him.

So yeah their chances are slightly better than last time considering there's no Tian. 

But the situation still looks very dire. Their current forces probably won't cut it. They'll probably get help from some ancient dark ones, or the nothingness and the 4 honored ones who elected to stay behind with Shi Ji. And Zi Yu will obviously show up again. And Shi Xing is always a wild card..

idk even factoring in all of them the odds still seem heavily skewed in favor of the Gods.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 9, 2015)

How about that Sage King that was mentioned back in the invasion of God's domain but never showed up, who was supposed to have two divine skills?
Shen Yen seems to have a very strict and formal ruling style and he did try to forcefuly call Zhen Chan, so I'm a bit surprised the other Sage King guy is still nowhere to be found for this war.


----------



## Tian (Mar 9, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> How about that Sage King that was mentioned back in the invasion of God's domain but never showed up, who was supposed to have two divine skills?
> Shen Yen seems to have a very strict and formal ruling style and he did try to forcefuly call Zhen Chan, so I'm a bit surprised the other Sage King guy is still nowhere to be found for this war.


Lan Yue appears in the heat of battle out of no where, i can't wait for him to be revealed. His baby brother is a sage king for god sake, so of course he'll appear to save the day. The gods have a serious advantage as it stands.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't even recognize the name on the youger dude's brother, so that's who it was. Duh.


----------



## Tian (Mar 9, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I didn't even recognize the name on the youger dude's brother, so that's who it was. Duh.


Unbelievable that little shit became a sage king to be honest. Considering he didn't even participate in the fighting five years ago.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2015)

ancient gods' power too stronk


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll resist. I have ancient God powers, I'm too stronk to fall to temptation.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 9, 2015)

just the first 3 pages i swear 


edit: errr....12pages but i resisted looking the rest


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 9, 2015)

Yawn... :sleepy


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2015)

h-he lives


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 9, 2015)

Stannis said:


> h-he lives



Stannis make some new Avatars/Sigs plz.

Last few weeks got some good material.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 10, 2015)

The thought just came to me, imagine if Ah Gou also received Transcendent Vigour because of his godly roots.

Imagine how much stronger he would be?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Stannis make some new Avatars/Sigs plz.
> 
> Last few weeks got some good material.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2015)

B A S E D
A
S
E
D


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Mar 10, 2015)

Can someone make a set outta this for me...


Ava^



Sig^


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2015)

if you want a different border or a certain panel for sig ask away



Tapion said:


> Can someone make a set outta this for me...


----------



## Tapion (Mar 10, 2015)

You beat me to it. The other ones are so good.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2015)

not sure if smug or kawaii. 

requesting matching sig plawks


----------



## Tapion (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you, based Stannis


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2015)

So many based fucking ava's, good Lord...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 10, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Can someone make a set outta this for me...
> 
> 
> Ava^
> ...


curse you.

Thats exactly and i mean exactly what i was going to do lol.

Now what shall i use lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 10, 2015)

This will work nicely for an avatar later on shame I still have to wait a little while for sig worthy material though.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2015)

only character i'd use a set of is probably the based King of Shang from the first chapter or Zi Yu.

Those brothers are still honestly the best characters for me so far.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2015)

the throwback to the the shang war last chapter with that spread with his father and mom was just awesome 

based emperor of shang wouldn't even make it to my top 10 list though lol



Liquid said:


> not sure if smug or kawaii.
> 
> requesting matching sig plawks



it's amazing how can he be this kawaii despite being so alpha 



 best husbando ever. good thing for bai kai the original ah gou got killed  



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> curse you.
> 
> Thats exactly and i mean exactly what i was going to do lol.
> 
> Now what shall i use lol.



*Spoiler*: _reverse no jutsu _


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 10, 2015)

That works thanks you based Stannis


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 10, 2015)

Now from that talk about "old" characters I've been thinking of all the dudes I'd like to revisit.

Gui Mu was deformed and in prison back in the city that got transformed by the Honored Ones, did he die there, did he escape, is he still a prisoner of douchebag prince? How about the two Great Gods, the fire and rain couple, did they get their cut of ancient power? And the rebel Gods lightning dude that got his dick stabbed when he made a move on that chick? And the younger former Great God who was in love with Ah Gou's waifu and was in prison back in the first invasion?

So many people, so little time. I bet some stuff will be left hanging.


----------



## The End (Mar 10, 2015)

I think we will definitely see the Fire/Rain/Lightning Great Gods. As for Gui Mu and the rebel lightning bro, I have no clue about them. Gui Mu definitely seems likely though, given his history with Ah Gou


----------



## Shiny (Mar 10, 2015)

fire/rain great gods will be "weak" even with ancient gods power...i expect ah gou one shooting those cocky fodders


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2015)

they were fodders in parts 1,2 and shen yen hates them and had stripped them of their power  
only great god that matters is  the lightning one because of his feud with wu geng


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2015)

Lightning NTR guy HAS to show up again. Whether he's on Bai Cai's side or Shen Yen's, I have no clue.


----------



## Tian (Mar 10, 2015)

Just a poll, what do you call our antagonistic protagonist? Wu Geng or Ah Gou? I prefer AH Gou since that's what he himself goes by.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 10, 2015)

For some reason I keep changing back and forth from one to the other when I post... 
Lately I've been pretty much set on Ah Gou I think.


----------



## swordman Z (Mar 11, 2015)

We gene, that's what the true king Zhou decides


----------



## Typhon (Mar 11, 2015)

Tian said:


> Just a poll, what do you call our antagonistic protagonist? Wu Geng or Ah Gou? I prefer AH Gou since that's what he himself goes by.



Ah Gou. Easier to say and it's his body after all.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah Wu Gou Geng


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 11, 2015)

IS THAT MOTHERFUCKING SHI XING I SEE IN THE FINAL PAGE ?!

Thank you based FSJ.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 11, 2015)

The god of asspulls is back 


I hope the air sage king fight a different person


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 11, 2015)

Shiny said:


> The god of asspulls is back
> 
> 
> I hope the air sage king fight a different person




Agree, nobody deserves to get Shi Xing twice in a lifetime. The has two top tier immortality haxes (phoenix and mantra curse) he's also son of Tian.

I hope one of the more douchebag Gods, like Bai Lian or the younger Sage King, get to play with him this time. They deserve a dose of Shi Xing hax...


----------



## Shiny (Mar 11, 2015)

The only ones i can see fighting him is zhen chan and ah gou, the rest will be just blow away to space or die by the true void divine skill


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> IS THAT MOTHERFUCKING SHI XING I SEE IN THE FINAL PAGE ?!
> 
> Thank you based FSJ.



Now we just need Zi Yu to show up again!


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2015)

Tian said:


> Just a poll, what do you call our antagonistic protagonist? Wu Geng or Ah Gou? I prefer AH Gou since that's what he himself goes by.



The boy who was named Ah Gou died very early on.

Wu Geng is still alive.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2015)

Shiny said:


> The only ones i can see fighting him is zhen chan and ah gou, the rest will be just blow away to space or die by the true void divine skill



I would whip his pretty boy ass


----------



## convict (Mar 13, 2015)

I used to like Shi Xing so much more when he was purely a warmongering asshole.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 13, 2015)

he lacks ashura,the fucker just keep using those asspulls of phoenix,too boring 

ashura divine skill: werewolf form would be better


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2015)

i enjoyed shi xing a lot back in his berserk days and  liked him even more after his redemption and back story.  i'm a sucker for redeemed villains


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 15, 2015)

Shiny said:


> he lacks ashura,the fucker just keep using those asspulls of phoenix,too boring
> 
> ashura divine skill: werewolf form would be better



Yeah, his fights with the phoenix power have just been him getting his arse kicked until he finally pulls out a Hail Mary.


----------



## convict (Mar 15, 2015)

Stannis said:


> i enjoyed shi xing a lot back in his berserk days and  liked him even more after his redemption and back story.  i'm a sucker for redeemed villains



I like that too but not if their personality does a complete 180. Then its more like the old character died and it is an entire new individual standing before me with the same design - an individual who doesn't excite me nearly as much.

The best heel face turns for me are those in which the character retains the asshole qualities that made him like he is, yet due to newfound development of character his grander motives are more in line with the greater good and thus even if he is often in conflict with the good guys due to being an asshole or a nutjob he ends up supporting them when it counts due to shared goals.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 15, 2015)

Aside from Shi Xing having asspulls in fights there's another aspect of him I don't like he entirely relies on the power of the immortal Phoenix instead of his own power yet he's supposedl the son of Tian.

I would expect Tian's son to be capable of holding his own against any God with his own strength and not have to constantly be relying on someone else for power.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 15, 2015)

he truly looks like a new character...his convos with zi yu were great 


and i agree about his powers but its too late i guess...if he uses his own power he will just be stomped all the time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2015)

He's basically the Wolverine of the series. Wolverine often takes fatal injuries simply because he can regen.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 16, 2015)

So...where is the chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 16, 2015)

I stopped reading this right after the MC returned from his slumber and met his old friend who is now part of I don't know what anymore and has become his enemy or something like that. Did the manga progress a bit after that? With this I mean, are those fucking Gods dead already?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Mar 16, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> I stopped reading this right after the MC returned from his slumber and met his old friend who is now part of I don't know what anymore and has become his enemy or something like that. Did the manga progress a bit after that? With this I mean, are those fucking Gods dead already?


Wtf are you talking about. I think you in the wrong thread.


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Wtf are you talking about. I think you in the wrong thread.



He's referring to when Ah Gou came back from training in hell with Yongheng Ziye, is challenged by the other dark ones to become the governor and later meets with his friend that he knew from the mines and joined the White Creed. And to answer the question, the gods are far from dead. Ah Gou's friend was working for another group entirely. Give it a read. It's not as great as the previous arcs but it's still fantastic and badass as hell.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 16, 2015)

yep, that's what I'm talking about. It's been a few months since I read that so I wasn't exactly sure what the names were.


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2015)

Some names can be really confusing, especially those characters who aren't human.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2015)

The Phantom Island arc is over and is hitting arguably the best arc yet. Trust me, you want to get up to date.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 16, 2015)

Why no Feng Shen Ji yesterday.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 16, 2015)

^ Break, they need cleaners..


----------



## Shiny (Mar 16, 2015)

Learn to clean and help them you lazy cunts


----------



## Morglay (Mar 16, 2015)

I can barely wash myself and you are asking me to clean an entire team of people?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 16, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Learn to clean and help them you lazy cunts


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuck my life


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2015)

I wear glasses with grey tinted lenses just so I can get a bit of Monochrome in my life.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 22, 2015)

So we getting a chapter today?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So we getting a chapter today?



iirc there was only one week break, so we should be getting a new chapter today, yes.

Impatience is killing me though


----------



## Shiny (Mar 22, 2015)

why things such more than 1chapter per week dont happen


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm going to riot and storm God's domain if I don't get my Feng Shen Ji. :sanji


----------



## Morglay (Mar 22, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I'm going to riot and storm God's domain if I don't get my Feng Shen Ji. :sanji



Leave your mum's panty drawer alone.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 22, 2015)

my worst mistake was to catch up berserk


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Where's the chapter?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 22, 2015)

Sharog posted in the chatango on the EG site that Feng is coming out on Monday this week instead of Sunday.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

Shiny said:


> my worst mistake was to catch up berserk



Why? Despite it all, Berserk is one of the best manga around 
To bad its written by the laziest author as well.. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> Sharog posted in the chatango on the EG site that Feng is coming out on Monday this week instead of Sunday.



Okay, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 22, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Why? Despite it all, Berserk is one of the best manga around
> To bad its written by the laziest author as well..




indeed 

but the rape scenes....


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, they announced last week that some random troll pissed them off so they were gonna delay todays chapter by a day.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 23, 2015)

I went ahead and spoiled myself reading the raws and damn, things get real. Anyone here who's already finished the series? I have a few questions


----------



## Tapion (Mar 23, 2015)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, they announced last week that some random troll pissed them off so they were gonna delay todays chapter by a day.



So basically the troll won?


----------



## Frosch (Mar 23, 2015)

Its regrettable they went that route, far from punishing the troll they gave him what he wanted


----------



## Shiny (Mar 23, 2015)

Chapter 21

finally


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2015)

chapter was longer than usual. and it was pretty awesome. I definitely did not expect the prince to do that.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 23, 2015)

the humans are really holding on their own 


i believe shi xing is much stronger than before...the phoenyx should been storing powers for years,and with shi xing anger growing...


its funny coz ah gou could just monochrome and one shot all those weak gods in the air,his range is huge


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2015)

ERECTION ACHIEVED

EJACULATION OCCURRED

WIPE

Phew

Not surprised that the humans helped. One chapter closer to monochromed bitches.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2015)

Excellent. I like some of the old school Gods but the new guys in this winged God army of doom are desperately needing a massive shit eating beatdown.

Looking forward to the can of woop-ass the Dark One and Human combined armies will unleash on these pricks.

Also, I take back what I said about the regular human soldiers, these guys are legit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shiny said:


> indeed
> 
> but the rape scenes....



Why did you have to bring that up?

Now I have to expunge that off my memory again T_T


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2015)

So, that voice that spoke to Bai Cai while she was comforting the Dark One kid,

was that the Lightning God guy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2015)

Darth said:


> So, that voice that spoke to Bai Cai while she was comforting the Dark One kid,
> 
> was that the Lightning God guy?



That's my first thought as well. Would be a perfect time for him to return


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 23, 2015)

egscans act like butt hurt children sometimes


----------



## Patrick (Mar 24, 2015)

How many chapters are left actually?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> egscans act like butt hurt children sometimes



Well they do this shit for free... Can't really hold it against them too much for being unprofessional about voluntary work.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2015)

They gain donations   i should give them some money when i learn how to e.e


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> egscans act like butt hurt children sometimes



What did they do? I don't see anything on their site.


----------



## Space (Mar 24, 2015)

Darth said:


> What did they do? I don't see anything on their site.



They supposedly delayed the latest chapter with 1 day because of some troll.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2015)

The troll will atk again and they will stop translating the chapters


----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2015)

What did the troll do?


----------



## Tian (Mar 24, 2015)

Even with the humans they still have a trial ahead. I mean five sage kings, potentially Six Sage kings with the new full guns blazing 'merica except gods version getting involved. Plus ancient god power and xin yue's mantra power combined with shen yens crystals, thats some powerful stuff!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2015)

but no tian


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 24, 2015)

People are underestimating the Sage King's on here.

The Great Generals were already inferior to the Sage King's pre timeskip and while they have gotten stronger it's not like Sage King's haven't stagnated either they got a power boost from the Ancient God's.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2015)

it would need 2 generals to beat a sage king(im being generous to the dark ones) but well...look at their fight against honored ones,that were some bullshit wins >.>


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 24, 2015)

We only talked about a beatdown of those winged dudes that Shen Yen came up with and like to go around throwing flaming spears at peasants. I hope they get stomped and lose those stupid smiles.

Haven't seen anyone underrate the Sage Kings, and the Gods are clearly the favorites in this fight.

Also, waiting for Zi Yu to show up randomly at some point. And curious if Li Jing and his kid are going to fight too.


----------



## Rain (Mar 25, 2015)

Honored Ones were simply weaker than the Dark Ones. Except Bu Nu and the leader. Leader was really op.

Sage Kings > Dark Ones > Honored Ones.

Prime NiTian >> everyone except Tian and maybe Zhen Chan, though.


----------



## Space (Mar 25, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> We only talked about a beatdown of those winged dudes that Shen Yen came up with and like to go around throwing flaming spears at peasants. I hope they get stomped and lose those stupid smiles.
> 
> Haven't seen anyone underrate the Sage Kings, and the Gods are clearly the favorites in this fight.
> 
> Also, waiting for Zi Yu to show up randomly at some point. And curious if Li Jing and his kid are going to fight too.



I bet we'll see the group in the Nothingness city as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 25, 2015)

These fights shall be epic.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 25, 2015)

I was a bit disapointed that the barrel head Dark One who was wounded in the attack on the city isn't back up and fighting with the other generals (well at least he wasn't in the last panel where they jump out of the walls).
We never really saw him go all out like the others.

In any case what I'm looking forward is to see these guys:

Run into this guy:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 29, 2015)

Chapter 183


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Hurray for Dark Cannon! 

Gods actually being beasts makes perfect sense though


----------



## Shiny (Mar 29, 2015)

those gods aren't fodders as we thought dafuq,they should be around average great god or stronger...


ah gou wasting his dark cannon strongest form on those unworthy little shit vampires


----------



## Tapion (Mar 29, 2015)

They haven't even won yet and they're thinking of how they're gonna fuck the humans over lmao.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Shiny said:


> those gods aren't fodders as we thought dafuq,they should be around average great god or stronger...
> 
> 
> ah gou wasting his dark cannon strongest form on those unworthy little shit vampires



Nehh, theyre not that strong (or so it seems at least), main problem is that they're hard to kill. Ah Gou wanted to make quick work of them, but with the human army underneath them, it is a rather difficult to eradicate army of vampiregods


----------



## Shiny (Mar 29, 2015)

perhaps,but they are still very impressive for surviving dark cannon,even bu nu was fucked by that


siwang is already using his limit break lol

and general rape should be in this war  imagine the stomp


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 29, 2015)

NTR lightning bro is back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 29, 2015)

Shiny said:


> those gods aren't fodders as we thought dafuq,they should be around average great god or stronger...



Lol what? No


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 29, 2015)

God damn, the rebel Gods have arrived as reinforcements.
The Sage Kings are headed to the battlefield.
Ah Gou ain't even tired yet.
Shen Yen and Xin Yue Kin are up to shady mantra shit.

The hype is real.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry for the double post (not really) but I just remembered the early days of FSJ and that guy with the muay thai arm wraps and purple pants next to Zhui Ri in the Fallen One reinforcements has to be the other lightning user that tried to rape Ah Lan and got stabbed in the dick.



I respect any man who recovers from a stabbed penis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, I recognised him as well. So both Thunder gods are in?

BROTHERS! TIS THE HOUR OF HAMMERS!


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2015)

These ancient gods aren't really as strong as they were initially portrayed, as it turns out. That or the dark ones are that much stronger after all. What makes them so dangerous then isn't their raw power, but the fact that they're actually vampire gods.

I seriously can't wait to see the rebel gods in action


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 30, 2015)

Freedan said:


> These ancient gods aren't really as strong as they were initially portrayed, as it turns out.




To me it was the contrary, they are of generic design so I never expected them to be near the level of the Dark One generals, and because they were always with those stupid laughs and attacking civilians I thought they were going to be those spoiled brat types that start crying once they take a punch.

I expected them panic once the Dark Ones easily murderstomped the first couple and it would be the Sage Kings doing the whole fighting, so I was quite surprised to see they not only tank a lot of damage without going down, they didn't lose morale either, and they have been able to survive cannon shots and resist the impact of the Dark One generals attack.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 30, 2015)

Minor Gods not being completely useless... Holy shit dis gon' be good.


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I expected them panic once the Dark Ones easily murderstomped the first couple and it would be the Sage Kings doing the whole fighting, so I was quite surprised to see they not only tank a lot of damage without going down, they didn't lose morale either, and they have been able to survive cannon shots and resist the impact of the Dark One generals attack.



The impression I had of them from the getgo were pretty much generic fodder, although I also figured there was some catch to them that would explain why the dark ones who stayed behind in the city would say they were different from the gods they fought before. I thought it would be something about their durability allowing them to fight enemies much stronger than themselves, like having bodies that was naturally harder and more resistant to damage than normal. Their being vampire gods wasn't far off the mark. 

As for tanking damage, to me it seems less to do with their actually being able to tank it and more to do with their just not caring about how much damage they take. It's not that they don't feel pain. They're aware of it, but they disregard it entirely. This doesn't make them stronger in and of itself, but more dangerous than normal.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the fire and rain Great Gods to show up. Those guys have been around since the very beginning when Ah Gou's father rebelled against the Gods and they are yet to have a decent scene. All the other Great Gods had memorable parts to play, Tian Kui, Gui Mu, Zhui Ri (about to join the fight with fallen ones) and Shi Xing.
Those fire and rain bums need to do something of themselves if they didn't die of old age off panel.


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm also hoping for Zi Yu to make his return. By all rights, he should've played a huge part in the last arc considering it dealt with smelting aura users. I'll be very disappointed if he doesn't come around now.


----------



## Space (Mar 30, 2015)

Freedan said:


> I'm also hoping for Zi Yu to make his return. By all rights, he should've played a huge part in the last arc considering it dealt with smelting aura users. I'll be very disappointed if he doesn't come around now.



He's like Goku, he won't appear till he's absolutely needed.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 30, 2015)

well...i would compare these "fodder gods" to the fodder dark ones and humans, if you make this comparison they are ridiculous overpowered

winged gods>>fodder humans dark ones

sage kings>> dark ones generals


but what about the great gods that survived the last war?

and wait...if those winged gods are the same from one hundred thousand years and they were "revived", what about those ancient gods that tian killed? red dragon,yellow dragon,etc...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2015)

Shiny said:


> well...i would compare these "fodder gods" to the fodder dark ones and humans, if you make this comparison they are ridiculous overpowered
> 
> winged gods>>fodder humans dark ones
> 
> ...



It was mentioned that some of the great gods that took on the transcendent vigour died, which paved the way for the new horned gods.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 5, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 5, 2015)

Tian Wu going in this chapter and IIRC next chapter my favorite new character from part 3 is going too be introduced.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 5, 2015)

Sage Kings. Holy shit.

They need Zi Yu and the Fallen Ones to enter the fight as soon as possible... And get Xhi Shing out of the cage. Zhen Chan wouldn't hurt either. Even Li Jing would be a good help.
The Dark One generals don't seem to be enough backup for Ah Gou. 

Not to mention the ancient army is still intact and eating everyone.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol dark ones,already stomped 


And more overpowered ancient gods to stomp dark ones and humans? 


Theres no zi yu, ah gou,phoenix and zhen chan enough to save the day


They need friendship power up


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 5, 2015)

Shiny said:


> And more overpowered ancient gods to stomp dark ones and humans?




I think Shen Yen is being a newb by reviving those two ancient dragons with Xin Yue Kui's mantra... That lady is danger with boobs, I have a feeling she's going to pull something on Shen Yen and make them her mantra henchmen or something.

As evil as she was, she was team Tian, after all... She was the one leading while he slept (pretty much all the time) and having orgies in the palace and now Shen Yen takes away all the fun.

There's a reason Xin Yue Kui is one of my favorite characters:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, I have a strong suspicion she'll betray Shen Yen.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Dragon tribe mofos gonna be a significant fraction of Tian's strength level.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 6, 2015)

HOLY SHIT TIAN WU  

ZONG HENG!!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 6, 2015)

So...the humans are just a plot device to feed the weakened body of the gods...fucking knew the humans are on the gods's side


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2015)

Gods taking out the trash.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 6, 2015)

This chapter was awesome. Lot of stuff happened and lots of Tian references. Although i prever his real name Hei Long. Things look pretty heavy in favor of the gods, even with all the factions that are helping Dark Ones.



Samehadaman said:


> There's a reason Xin Yue Kui is one of my favorite characters:


----------



## Tian (Apr 6, 2015)

TieXue Wushang(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = Draw 
NiTian ErXing(Diseased) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = NiTian win but progressed sickness to the point of near death with Tian Wu insult in defeat.
Zhen Chan(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = Draw 
ZongHengTianXia(Unprepared) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = ZongHeng Brutal loss due to surprise attack 

Is it me or is the supposed most powerful God an underhanded piece of shit? Against TieXue and Zhen chan where the battle was established, with both fighting head to head he drew but with the other two the conditions were well in his favour, he even lost the one against NiTian even if he died later as a result of Tian Wu pushing him. Tian Wu = second last, just above Bai Lian.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2015)

I liked how Tian Wu fought because I was reminded of his fight against NiTian ErXing. If you guys remember, he almost got cut in half early on because he was careless and assumed NiTian's sword would be no threat. He got serious after that.

The way he entered now probably shows how he won't underestimade Dark Ones (too much). Besides it's a big battle for supremacy instead of a 1vs1 so it makes sense he's more "professional" and goal oriented.

With Zhen Chan he had to announce himself because the Gods originally wanted to have him join their side again, and Tian Wu wanted a figh to see how strong he was against a peer he respected so sucker punching would be lame.


----------



## Tian (Apr 6, 2015)

I personally have found a dislike for his title, he is by no means the strongest sage king. In fact i think he would most certainly lose against all of his fellows simply because he focuses way too much on brute force. He is strong and love how he has developed his divine skill but he has done nothing of note that would suggest him as the strongest of the sage kings. Xuan Feng and Zhen Chan have more than proven themselves capable of handling him.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the author meant strongest as in most destructive force/raw power. I mean Zhen Chan is obviously the most haxed and most hard to kill but he cant wipe out thousands of humans in one strike.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 6, 2015)

yea strongest in raw power,but the "freezing time" ability is pretty cool,but i didnt undestand it,someone help? 

bai lian is supposed to be the more hax but looking at zhen chan and mother fucking true void from wind boy you just laugh at his fodder poison


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah I took it to mean he was a "warrior" in terms of personality and occupation, unlike the other Sage Kings. I think there are Gods who dedicate themselves to fighting by vocation, like Tian Wu and Tian Kui, and many others who do not. 
This is probably related to being part of the "Fighting Affiliation", these are probably the Gods who challenge each other for Great God positions and to train martial arts often.

Even back in the first invasion of Gods domain, NiTian pointed out that Tian Wu seemed to have actual battle experience, unlike the other Gods he encountered. In the Great Gods it was also clear fire guy and Gui Mu had never been hit before, while Tian Kui was an experienced fighter that was even chosen to teach Tian's son Shi Xing to fight (seen in flashbacks).

Zhen Chan and Xuan Feng are no less powerful than Tian Wu but I'm pretty sure they don't even consider themselves warriors. Zhen Chan is some sort of philosopher who wants to discover truth and beauty and teach it to others, and Xuan Feng is an easy going dude who just wants to mind his own business. They only fight under necessity or direct orders.
It was even pointed out in the first invasion that nobody had ever seen Xuan Feng be pushed before the phoenix fought him, so his true fighting power was unknown.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 7, 2015)

[sp]Just waiting for the moment Hei Long reveals himselffff[/sp]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2015)

shadowlords said:


> SNIP



No flashing allowed


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 7, 2015)

Shiny said:


> yea strongest in raw power,but the "freezing time" ability is pretty cool,but i didnt undestand it,someone help?




I think it was the divine version of the stun grenade, the shockwave from the thunderclap sends people flying and for a few seconds the body shuts down because of the shock, so they are "frozen" there and Tian Wu uses this opening to blitz and land three free hits on the stunned opponent. 

It's scary as fuck because it can catch so many people at once... There were 4 Dark One generals caught at once, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 7, 2015)

godly entrance


----------



## Morglay (Apr 7, 2015)

Are all the major Gods going to have Monochrome knock offs now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Are all the major Gods going to have Monochrome knock offs now?



Unlikely. These two Ancient Dragon Gods were part of the Ancient Gods that Tian killed previously. 

I'm sure they're strong but they still are nothing to Tian.


----------



## Rain (Apr 7, 2015)

Tian said:


> TieXue Wushang(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = Draw
> NiTian ErXing(Diseased) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = NiTian win but progressed sickness to the point of near death with Tian Wu insult in defeat.
> Zhen Chan(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = Draw
> ZongHengTianXia(Unprepared) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = ZongHeng Brutal loss due to surprise attack
> ...



I don't think he was too serious against TieXue, considering that he wasn't serious even against NiTian before the latter almost killed him.

He lost against NiTian, but NiTian is like the second or third strongest character until now, even while sick. Zhen Chan is also 2nd/3rd strongest character, but their skirmish wasn't serious.

Not sure if he's the strongest Sage King, but he's definitely stronger than Bai Lian and that newbie guy. Probably Xuan Feng as well due to a more serious mindset.

Btw, will the fifth sage god with 2 divine powers show up anytime soon?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2015)

I fucking hope  the other sage king uses ashura...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2015)

Why? Wolves are an ass tier power


----------



## Tian (Apr 7, 2015)

I think Ashura might be a rare ability or an ability not suited to fighting, the only one's who have used it are Ah Lan and Shi Xing. Although i think it's that ability that make's Shi Xing suited to the pheonix.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the spirit animals in Asura can make for some very cool powers, not a fan of the butterflies but I liked the wolves Shi Xing had. Reminded me of Alucard's hell hound familliars, chasing and ripping people to shreds. But the animals need to be boosted in durability and killing power in order to measure up to the kind of insane powers the Sage Kings wield. Shi Xing has pretty much abandoned his divine skill in favor of the phoenix and the mantra curse.

Speaking of that, I wouldn't mind an old fashioned brawler to represent "Indestructible", someone like Tian Kui with an ancient vigor power up would give us a cool ass fight against another brawler like ZongHeng or SiWang YenShen.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 7, 2015)

This series never disappoints


----------



## Morglay (Apr 8, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Unlikely. These two Ancient Dragon Gods were part of the Ancient Gods that Tian killed previously.
> 
> I'm sure they're strong but they still are nothing to Tian.



I meant Tian Wu's "Thunderclap" Tell me that shit wasn't quite similar to Monochrome's wall.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I meant Tian Wu's "Thunderclap" Tell me that shit wasn't quite similar to Monochrome's wall.



It wasn't. Well visually it was but that's it really


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah it has many differences, despite the visual similarity, seems to have some pros and cons compared to Monochrome.
Monochrome suppresses and withers wathever is near (divine power, smelting aura, mantra, anything), Thunderclap seems to shut down people's bodies with a shockwave.

It would't help Tian Wu get rid of a mantra curse, plague or decay divine skills once they got to him (like the huge poison swamp that Bai Lian has), but Monochrome could probably wither that away. It seems Monochcrome is a much better all around defense than Thunderclap.
Also, Monochrome will knock out people in itself unless they are extremely resistant, Thunderclap does no damage by itself it just opens you up for Tian Wu to get close and beat you up. It seems to have a set time limit too, unlike Monochrome where it's up to the stamina of the user.

On the other hand using Monochrome also limits the mobility of the user, Ah Gou said his black wall left him almost defenseless and if the Enel looking Honored One got through it, he would win. But with Thunderclap, Tian Wu regains full mobility right after he "claps" and can move around at will while everyone else is dead in the water, he doesn't need to maintain his power active. So there are less downsides in offensive use.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 8, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Also, Monochrome will knock out people in itself unless they are extremely resistant, *Thunderclap does no damage by itself* it just opens you up for Tian Wu to get close and beat you up. It seems to have a set time limit too, unlike Monochrome where it's up to the stamina of the user.



 Seems if it is used in close enough proximity it does damage.

I understand the difference in the abilities. It would have pretty solid defensive capabilities seeing as the vast majority of the cast are cqc fighters. Both are suppression techniques, whilst not the same as monochrome it is similar imo.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 8, 2015)

I think Tian Wu's freezing thunderclap ability is a little better than Ah Gou's Monochrome in terms of attacking power and probably defense as well. Like many said here if Ah Gou pushes his divine power to its limit he barely has any attacking  power and defense besides the hax monochrome. Tian Wu can move freely while everything is frozen. If the opponent is strong enough to withstand Ah Gou's max monochrome then Ah Gou is just fucked. Have to say though these 2 abilities aren't very much alike except for the blue surrounding.

Btw, I think Tian Wu would beat Ah Gou in a fight. I'm pretty sure Ah Gou would be killed instantly if Tian Wu manages to get 1 good punch in. I mean with his second strike against that powerful Dark One last chapter he punched a huge hole in his body.

Tian/Hei Long is a different story, Tian Wu doesn't even come close to him in terms of attacking power and especially defense. Unlike Ah Gou, if Tian releases an enormous amount of divine power he can still fuck shit up with his dragons and blood spear at the same time. Even if you manage somehow to get close and bypass Monochrome alive you have to deal with twin dragon, blood spear, top tier taijutsu, an enormous amount of stamina and last but not least White Wall. Tian is just unbeatable one on one(and thousands vs one).  Alright ive rambled on long enough....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't really compare, the 'freeze' part only last a few moments. There's no evidence he can maintain it like Ah Gou can. 

And thinking he can kill Ah Gou in one-hit? Did you forget he was smacked around by Tian? And Tian is still stronger than every god combined.

Another thing, Ah Gou's full-powered Monochrome was able to knock back Tian. Sure he can't pull out that power until his life is at risk but if he did, he could easily demolish anyone in the world.


----------



## maltyy (Apr 9, 2015)

I think awakening Chi and Huang Long is gonna backfire hard on Shen Yen. I don't even think it's necessary, the Dark Ones are already getting fucked by the Sage Kings, and once the Dark Ones are gone then there won't be any major threats, leaving Shen yen with two ancient dragons who might compete for political power. 

And how come shit-eating prince isn't using his smelting aura? Your men are getting eaten left and right, I think at that point it's time to pull out your cards


----------



## Tenma (Apr 9, 2015)

Tore through most of this series over the last couple of days, am currently at the Honored Ones arc.

Fucking awesome stuff. The consistently high quality is really impressive. Wu Geng is probably the best protagonist of a Shone-type series I have read.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 9, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And thinking he can kill Ah Gou in one-hit? Did you forget he was smacked around by Tian?


 Yes with the palm of his hand. Just easy going taijutsu... Not allout attacks like Tian Wu. When Tian started doing more serious attacks like trowing a full powered blood spear Ah Gou was beaten instantly. Comon man you really think Ah Gou would survive a huge hole in his chest? Of course Tian Wu can kill Ah Gou with one hit only question is if he can land one.



I you still aren't convinced: 



That was against the speedster honored one. And Tian Wu has way more powerful attacks than him.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 9, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Wu Geng is probably the best protagonist of a Shone-type series I have read.




Fuck yeah. A pragmatic, foul-mouthed and clever as hell shonen protagonist.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Yes with the palm of his hand. Just easy going taijutsu... Not allout attacks like Tian Wu. When Tian started doing more serious attacks like trowing a full powered blood spear Ah Gou was beaten instantly. Comon man you really think Ah Gou would survive a huge hole in his chest? Of course Tian Wu can kill Ah Gou with one hit only question is if he can land one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Ah Gou didn't die to Tian's Blood Spear and he didn't die to the Honoured One either. 

Ah Gou with Monochrome would greatly reduce Tian Wu's power, enough to block it with his smelting aura hand.


----------



## Rain (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah Gou was powered-up to ridiculous levels against Tian.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 11, 2015)

Tian Wu and Xuan Feng kicking ass and taking names. 

Dark Ones already lost 2 generals, things are looking kinda grim now. Zi Yu had better go save their asses again quick.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 11, 2015)

Tian said:


> TieXue Wushang(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = Draw
> NiTian ErXing(Diseased) vs Tian Wu(Prime) = NiTian win but progressed sickness to the point of near death with Tian Wu insult in defeat.
> Zhen Chan(Prime) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = Draw
> ZongHengTianXia(Unprepared) vs Tian Wu(Ancient Power-up) = ZongHeng Brutal loss due to surprise attack
> ...



Eh, you couldn't have expected him to back down from NiTian just because he was sick.He only realised NiTian was ill when the battle was at its climax anyway, at that point there was no backing down from either side.

Was the attack on ZongHeng really underhanded though? They all saw him coming (we even get a couple panels showing ZongHeng saw him), its just that the AOE was so ridiculously big they couldn't do anything about it. It looked like the move was the size of the entire battlefield.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2015)

Rain said:


> Ah Gou was powered-up to ridiculous levels against Tian.



What is the point of this post? It's clear that I wasn't talking about when he had  million souls powering him.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 11, 2015)

*Wu Geng* is losing to Roy Mustang in the character popularity poll

wake up, fans


----------



## Shiny (Apr 11, 2015)

zongheng isnt done yet,you can clearly see it in the last page where it shows the next chapter,but he should be dead by now,fucking dark ones resilence,if he end up defeating tian wu 


the teen dark one with anaconda will probably be saved by zhen chan...


serious should need at least 3 generals to beat just one sage king,except the wind one that should one shot everyone bar batman dark one with true void


----------



## Tenma (Apr 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> zongheng isnt done yet,you can clearly see it in the last page where it shows the next chapter,but he should be dead by now,fucking dark ones resilence,if he end up defeating tian wu




*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



He doesn't. Tian Wu kills him and Ice Dude.

At where I'm at it does seem based Siwang managed to beat a Sage King though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 12, 2015)

i touched that spoiler tag,fuck you tenma,i couldnt resist 


 raw:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 holy shit tian wu


----------



## Tian (Apr 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> i touched that spoiler tag,fuck you tenma,i couldnt resist
> 
> 
> raw:
> ...



*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



And you know what? HanFeng LinLin almost beats him but guess what, HanFeng LinLin is also sick. Tian Wu? A Beast? I think not. The man hasn't fought a healthy opponent on equal footing in the entire story.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

I laugh at the temptation of spoiler tags. My smelting aura armor is too stronk, I can tank all these tease attacks. 

Shiny, you need to go train in the phantom island to get stronger before facing divine spoilers.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

Latest chapter.



Feng Shen Ji is too beastly. I grew a beard and chest hair.


----------



## Tian (Apr 12, 2015)

Now shit is starting to heat up, You mere plebs who haven't read the raws are in for it now. Although i found ZongHeng TianXia's end alot more emotional since we can see what he's saying and feeling.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 12, 2015)

The Sage King's are just too strong RIP Zongheng.


----------



## Rain (Apr 12, 2015)

There goes the best Dark One

rip legend


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

Let's see if the rookie Sage King figures out the trick is to break the mask, of if he's getting whipped by the meanest regenerating mofo there is.

I didn't see the King of Zhou coming at all, the Shit Eating Prince is really full of surprises. Although I have to wonder what that guy can do, he's big and strong and berseker mode but this is superpower battle.
He has the broken seed in him probably, so I'm guessing he knows smelting aura or something like that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 12, 2015)

Dude brought daddy along to fight his battle

Shit prince indeed .


----------



## Morglay (Apr 12, 2015)

Zhongeng was too manly to exist.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2015)

Zongheng's death was pretty realistic...... 

I can't......

He needs to be avenged.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 12, 2015)

my internet is so shitty that it took me 4whole hours refreshing the pages to finish it..good god just feng shen ji to make me do such sacrifices



holy shit zongheng 

tian fucking wu 

ah gou fodderizing those horned gods  

lol shit eat prince bringing the daddy  i doubt he knows enough of smelting aura to make any significant difference in the war...must be something else


urgh how i hate that asspull regeneration dark one,he is badass i know,but i want him to die so much...,he should  already be dead  but of course regeneration bullshit,its just shi xing all over again


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

I love that everyone in there is raging, eager and all riled up to find a worthy or hated opponent, and Xuan Feng is just chilling in the air hoping the battle ends quick and few people get hurt.
That guy should have defected with Zhen Chan.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought it was Gui Ma (sp?) that he was going to 'unleash'. 

Good to see the Sage Kings finally matching up now. One more chapter before Monochrome


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I thought it was Gui Ma (sp?) that he was going to 'unleash'.




He probably has Gui Mu in another cage somewhere, but it would be harder to control him since Giu Mu hates his guts. It would require mind control or something.
Plus he was in terrible shape last time we saw him, although I guess he can recover if given the sacrifices he needs for replacement parts. 
I'd sure like to see some sort of closure to Gui Mu, wathever it is.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 12, 2015)

rip in peace


----------



## Shiny (Apr 12, 2015)

lolguimu

that fodder would be vaporized in minutes by the horned gods


and where is that anomaly of nature called zi yu?


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

Probably hiding in the bushes nearby, waiting for the right moment to make a cool entrance. 

And those Fallen One reinforcements better get here quick.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2015)

I honestly felt nothing while reading this chapter. 

Yeah sure it was tragic, too bad. etc etc.

And why do I have a feeling that once awakened, this sleeping dragonkin is going to turn on Shen Yen and the rest of the gods? Tian didn't like the ancient gods. Why should his kin?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 12, 2015)

zi yu have the best entrances,the guy just don't care for the dark ones 


i see a possibility of wind boy becomes a traitor,he is too of a nice guy


 and what can fallen ones do? the only one that can be useful is zhui ri, and i doubt he got the ancient god power up,the other lighting dude is just trash


ne zha better hurry and save their asses


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> zi yu have the best entrances,the guy just don't care for the dark ones
> 
> 
> i see a possibility of wind boy becomes a traitor,he is too of a nice guy
> ...



Zhui Rui did get the ancient god power-up, you see it enter him when it enters the other gods near the end of Part 2.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

This chapter was full of badass lines too. 

_"Damn! This doesn't satisfy me. Sage King Tian Wu! Why don't you come and have a taste of my final flame?"
"I won't move. Come! I will crush you head on."_

_"Icy storm from the realm of hell... Hanfeng Linlin! You have what it takes to be the second to die under my fists!"_

_"Perhaps you should try harder. But it has to be before I tear you apart."_


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> and what can fallen ones do? the only one that can be useful is zhui ri, and i doubt he got the ancient god power up,the other lighting dude is just trash




Zhui Ri and the other are both former lightning Great Gods, and for all we know they both got ancient vigor (Zhui Ri is confirmed, the other is a possibility).
Also it was implied they recruited, probably former Sages (the ordinary previous Great Gods, not the Kings) that left after Shen Yen took over. They won't be top tiers but they can be extremely useful fighting the many horned Gods killing the human and dark one armies.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> zi yu have the best entrances,the guy just don't care for the dark ones



What? Zi Yu wasn't in this chapter.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 12, 2015)

im talking when he enters 



I didnt know it about zhui ri


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2015)

Man I miss Zi Yu. I expect great things from him. Probably triple wields Heaven Punisher or something insane.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Tian (Apr 13, 2015)

14 weeks left gentlemen until something happens. Not going to say what it is but it is going to happen in 14 weeks. Also Tenma, i don't hate Tian Wu it's just he's never proven himself. Not really. For all his talk about strength, he's never gone toe to toe with someone with full health and no disease.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2015)

Tian said:


> 14 weeks left gentlemen until something happens. Not going to say what it is but it is going to happen in 14 weeks. Also Tenma, i don't hate Tian Wu it's just he's never proven himself. Not really. For all his talk about strength, he's never gone toe to toe with someone with full health and no disease.



That's not his fault. It's not like he picked a fight with NiTian because of his petrification sickness. Nor could he just suddenly stop the fight and look for someone else after he found out.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 13, 2015)

Tian said:


> 14 weeks left gentlemen until something happens. Not going to say what it is but it is going to happen in 14 weeks. Also Tenma, i don't hate Tian Wu it's just he's never proven himself. Not really. For all his talk about strength, he's never gone toe to toe with someone with full health and no disease.



Oh yea I wonder what it could.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure your name being tian has nothing to do with what's going to happen


----------



## Tenma (Apr 14, 2015)

I did a translation of Chapter 152 for anyone interested.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Chapter 152 translation

‘Mad King’

Pg 1
King Wu: What is happening?/ Who! Who harms the Emperor’s men? *grunting sounds*/ Quick, spit it out!
Shit Prince: It’s the Gods./ Don’t you remember?/ I told you this before.

Pg 2
King Wu: …The Gods? Heh…Yeah!/ Right! It’s them! Yes…Yeah! I forgot about it! You know the King has to manage plenty of state affairs everyday, and he will forget some things!/ Quick, fill me in on what is happening!
Shit Prince: The Gods have always treated the general populace with cruelty. Knowing your Majesty is occupied with state affairs, the Gods have used this opportunity to threaten the populace./ They have already harmed the lives of many people! I plead with your Majesty to leave his palace (yes, he’s referring to the cage, Wu is that fucked up) and help us fight!
King Wu: So this is how it is? The King has been too careless, and has allowed his people to suffer.
King Wu: Hm…Are the Gods the creatures with wings?
Shit Prince: You are correct. They can freely throw spears of fire, fly across the skies and have strength beyond that of men!
King Wu: Hng. 

Pg 3
King Wu: (Rips open cage bars) How despicable!! It seems you leave the Kung with no choice but to come out and fight!
Shit Prince: Yes! These Gods may be strong, but if the King goes into battle, their forces will definitely break down!
King Wu: Of course!!/ The King has fought a hundred wars! These creatures are just an eyesore to me!
King Wu: Little brat! You are gentle and kind! What is your name?
Shit Prince: I am Ji Fa/ I am but a mere foot soldier in service of your Majesty.
King Wu: Good! Ji Fa! Fight alongside me, your King! With me watching over you, there is no need to fear anything! Do you understand?

Pg 4
King Wu: You impudent creatures!!/ Kill! Kill! Kill! Kill! Kill!/ Kill them all!
(slashes horned god)

Pg 5
Horned God: Yet another human who thinks too highly of his own strength!/ A slash like this isn’t even enough to wound me!
King Wu: *Yells*
(Removes horned God’s head)
King Wu: Hahahahaha!/ Do you see just how great your King is!
(Gets impaled)

Pg 6
King Wu: *grunts* (yanks out spear)
King Wu: (slashes horned god’s neck, impales him, and kicks him aside) Move!!/Ha ha…

Pg 7
(all eyes are on King Wu)
Zhou fodder 1: So strong!
Zhou fodder 2: Who is he?
Zhou fodder 3: I don’t know! He must be the elite warrior our King brought along!
Horned God: This man is different from the others.
Shit Prince (thinking): My father may have been driven insane by the Seed of Longevity, but that has not reduced his strength!/ He was very useful after all.
King Wu: Ha ha…How exhilarating!
King Wu: The sight of a thousand men and ten thousand horses! This really gets the King’s blood heated up!
(Looks across his army)
King Wu: Who is the king?
(Sees Emperor Zhou)

Pg 8
(Raises his sword as though declaring Emperor Zhou his King)
King Wu: The King has returned!!!/ Ha ha ha…

Pg 9
(On the city wall)
Dark One 1: Ugh!
(Horned God necklifts dark one)
Horned God: Dark One! Resistance is futile!/ Accept your fate!
(Throws him off the building)
Dark One 2: They are too strong!
Dark One 2: Ah!/ They have flown over the city wall!
Dark One 3: There is nothing we can do to stop them.
Horned God 1: Ha ha…/ (sees city is empty) Is there no one here?

Pg 10
Horned God 1: The entire city is empty!
Horned God 2: How strange! Have they all fled? Have they already abandoned their city?
Horned God 3: Where could they have gone? Let’s chase them down and kill every single one of them!
Horned God 3: But first, let’s use this opportunity to turn this city to ashes!/ Burn everything!
(Gets hit by arrow)
Horned God 3: Ah!
Xingxing Youlei: You guys!

Pg 11
(Xingxing is standing on a rooftop)
Xingxing: Setting fire to people’s houses as you please isn't very nice.

Pg 12
Horned God: So not all the Dark Ones fled?
BuWen BuWen: Of course!/ (smashes through a house) Hi-yah!
(kicks Horned God’s face)
Horned God: Ugh!
BuWen: All of the Dark One’s generals are waiting to fight you here and will battle you to the last drop of blood!

Pg 13
CangBai DeLian: Gods who enter the Dark Ones City…do not expect to leave here alive!
CangBai: (leaps off BuWens back and Spiritizes) Die!
Horned God: Ah!
CangBai: (Slashes them) Wolf Claw!
(Buwen tosses a Horned God aside)
(Luanwu Kuangdao and Dachi Sifang stands on a roof)
Dachi Sifang: The horned gods have passed the city wall.
Luanwu: They are faster than I thought.
Luanwu: The war on the other side of the wall is not going very well. We already lost Zhonghe Tianxia!

Pg 14
Luanwu: In that case, the battle within the wall is the key to our victory or defeat!
Luanwu: This battle is for us to handle
Dachi: Yes. This is the last line of defense.

Pg 15
(Luanwu drinks a pot of wine and unsheathes his soul gear)
Luanwu: Soldiers of the Dark Ones!! Let’s go!
(Soldiers emerge from houses and buildings, leaping onto Dark Ones and tackling them off the sky)
Dark Ones: Kill the Gods!

Pg 16
Dark One: Don’t think you can push us around so easily!/ Eat this! (Kicks Horned God)
Horned God: (Lands feet first on balcony) Heh! So this is how it is! /The Dark One’s soldiers waited in the city to ambush us!
Horned God: What’s the difference? In the end you will all still flee and die.
(Zi Dian reaches out from the darkness behind and chokes the Horned God and shocks him with lightning)
Horned God: ….Divine Power?!

Pg 17
Zi Dian: Ah yes. This is our race’s Divine Power. It is different from yours. (Continues to pour lightning into the Horned God’s body)

Pg 18
Zi Dian: ….But just as effective.
Xiao Yu: Get up! (He and Ah Guang run to a rooftop)
(Both shout)
Xiao Yu: It is finally my turn to show up!
Ah Guang: Let’s move!

Pg 19
Both: (Both beat the stuffing out of horned gods) Diamond Realm Divine Power!
Luanwu: Ya…Why are there Gods supporting us against these horned gods?
Xingxing: Are they friends?
Cangbai: Who are these bastards?
(One of the horned gods flies towards Xiao Yu, but then takes a blade through the back)

Pg 20
(Zhui Ri smashes him onto the ground)

Pg 21
Zhui Ri: Seems like this will be a very busy night…(Yeah, Zhui Ri. You ain’t seen nothing yet)
(Back in the mountaintop forest)
Bai Cai: (speaking to the refugees) Alright. Everyone stay here and rest.
Bai Cai: The soldiers in the city below and holding back the Gods, they won’t chase us up here.

Pg 22
Refugee 1: Do we have a chance?
Refugee 2: I Don’t know.
Ah Lan: Bai Cai/ Stay with these refugees. They will need your care.
Ah Lan: Zhui Ri and Zi Dian have both went diown to fight already. / I will also have to go down and help.
Bai Cai: Ah Lan…Be careful. Thank you so much for coming here to help us.
Ah Lan: No. If the Dark Ones’ City falls and the Gods conquer the Central Plains, we will all perish as well./ We are also fighting for our own self interests.

Pg 23
Ah Lan: We will part ways here./ Remember this- If things down in the city go awry, I also hope you will save yourself. Do not give up. You must believe that there if hope in this world. Do you understand?
Bai Cai: Yes…
Ah Lan: Alright./ (turns to Xiao Yaozi) Xiao Yaozi! You stay here too. Use your Divine Powers to keep Bai Cai up to date on the situation below.
Xiao Yaozi: (squatting on a tree) Yes. This is for the best.
Xiao Yaozi: I am not very good at fighting after all…/ Spying on others is my area of expertise.

Pg 24
Xiao Yaozi: Leave this place to me.
Ah Lan: What are things like below right now?
Xiao Yaozi: Hm….Things aren’t going too well./ Although the Dark Ones’ Great Generals are of immense strength and can contain the Gods, but the other soldiers have no way of defeting the powerful horned gods….furthermore, their numbers are so great!
Xiao Yaozi: The war has already reached the city centre./ We need more strength…I definitely don’t want to see the second coming of the Gods!
(Meanwhile, at the sea side, that sea devil Ber Er holds Zi Yu in her hands)

Pg 25
Bei Er: Master Swordsman./ I can only take you this far.
(Zi Yu steps onto the beach)
Zi Yu: Thank you.
Bei Er: Keep going north from here and you will reach the Dark Ones’ City.

Pg 26
Zi Yu: Yes…

Pg 27
Zi Yu: ….Looks like I will need to run.
-Finito-
_


----------



## Ghost (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiting for based Zi Yu to show up.


----------



## Tian (Apr 14, 2015)

Tenma said:


> I did a translation of Chapter 152 for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Don't go taking the wind out of Sharogy's sails man!


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 15, 2015)

Tenma said:


> I did a translation of Chapter 152 for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow awesome. Repped and fapped. If you ever have the time to do more it is much appreciated.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 15, 2015)

I wish ZongHeng got to have a longer fight against Tian Wu. Considering how both of them are physical hand to hand power houses, it would have made for an amazing fight if ZongHeng wasn't caught off guard.

R.I.P Nomad of Hell


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 16, 2015)

I just noticed something from a few chapters back, when Tian Wu confronted Zhen Chan. 
At the time we had nothing to compare it to, so it was business as usual, but Tian Wu used the same improved thunderclap move he used on the battlefield... Thunderclap, everything went blue, everything was floating frozen like the civilian kid, same as in the battlefield. 

Zhen Chan was just standing there casual as fuck. Like, the battlefield smasher that had three Dark One generals frozen in air (plus the rest of the battlefield) and Zhen Chan just completely chillaxed with free movement and no reaction.
This guy is one insanely powerful mofo.

I'm talking about this btw:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Zhen Chan.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2015)

If Zhen Chen took in seom transcendent vigour, he'd be the only god that could even potentially challenge Tian. Dude is strong as all hell


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I just noticed something from a few chapters back, when Tian Wu confronted Zhen Chan.
> At the time we had nothing to compare it to, so it was business as usual, but Tian Wu used the same improved thunderclap move he used on the battlefield... Thunderclap, everything went blue, everything was floating frozen like the civilian kid, same as in the battlefield.
> 
> Zhen Chan was just standing there casual as fuck. Like, the battlefield smasher that had three Dark One generals frozen in air (plus the rest of the battlefield) and Zhen Chan just completely chillaxed with free movement and no reaction.
> ...


Thanks for the brojob


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2015)

Zhen chan.

So modest and straight forward.

TIAN WU:do you really have time to worry about others when facing me.

Zhen chan: I do, albeit very little.

Me   

It's extra funny cause he is not trolling dude tells you whats up no bull shit. 

Zi Yu: I was trying to kill you not save you.

Zhen chan: impossible, my body (blah blah forgot lol) and protected by my divine power I can not be killed.

Me 

That is why he is my favorite God. (Yes even above tian).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 16, 2015)

other reason to why zi yu is an anomaly of nature


he is the tian of the humans,his power just doesnt make any sense 

i believe zhen chan is much stronger than before perhaps? maybe the long dead er chan is one with him now?


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 17, 2015)

Well Zi Yu killed Er Chan and I think he's dead since Zhen Chan seems to be full good guy now, but Zhen Chan was fine even back in the God's Domain fight.

When Zi Yu woke up, after he collapsed fighting Er Chan, Zhen Chan was sitting next to him, and even had healed him up from fatal injuries (he says as much). Zi yu said he was trying to kill him, not help him, and Zhen Chan said it was impossible for him to die (this after being hit by the Godslayer a couple times so he knew what's up).

Er Chan was a more menacing brute but the normal Zhen Chan was always the true unkillable powerouse. If he hadn't turned good guy, Zi yu would have died back there despite defeating Er Chan, and everyone else would be screwed.

But yeah these two bros are the bosses of their races. Ah Gou is the mixed race boss.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 17, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Well Zi Yu killed Er Chan and I think he's dead since Zhen Chan seems to be full good guy now, but Zhen Chan was fine even back in the God's Domain fight.
> 
> When Zi Yu woke up, after he collapsed fighting Er Chan, Zhen Chan was sitting next to him, and even had healed him up from fatal injuries (he says as much). Zi yu said he was trying to kill him, not help him, and Zhen Chan said it was impossible for him to die (this after being hit by the Godslayer a couple times so he knew what's up).
> 
> ...



Well not truly unkillable

By definition there had to be an anceint god with his powerset


----------



## Stannis (Apr 17, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If Zhen Chen took in seom transcendent vigour, he'd be the only god that could even potentially challenge Tian. Dude is strong as all hell



eh even then he stands no chance. basically the only way to harm/defeat zhen chan is monochrom   and well tian..

zi yu was a special case  because heaven punisher was made specially to kill gods


----------



## Tenma (Apr 17, 2015)

Zhen Chan's greatest moments are yet to come.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like when he pwned that Sage King with motherfucking prayer beads


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 17, 2015)

Stannis said:


> eh even then he stands no chance. basically the only way to harm/defeat zhen chan is monochrom   and well tian..
> 
> zi yu was a special case  because heaven punisher was made specially to kill gods



Agreed. And even though Zi Yu did good, he didnt come close to killing Zhen Chan. Zi Yu after General rape powerup would be good match I think.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 17, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If Zhen Chen took in seom transcendent vigour, he'd be the only god that could even potentially challenge Tian. Dude is strong as all hell



No just no, no one can challenge Tian he is a beast of another level, in fact wouldn't put it past him to be capable of killing all the Gods and Dark ones at the same time.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 17, 2015)

Tian couldnt hold heaven punisher with only his hands,and he needed to weaken zi yu,tian is overrated,err chan> tian  in strenght


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 17, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Tian couldnt hold heaven punisher with only his hands,and he needed to weaken zi yu,tian is overrated,err chan> tian  in strenght



Yi zu got an upgrade between those fights

His strength was close to double when he fought tian


----------



## Shiny (Apr 17, 2015)

Dat hyperbole...the boost is unknow and he still needed to get used to it,terrible try


And zhen chan dick is bigger


----------



## qOcOp (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys quick question was thinking about starting this. i was browsing around various sites and notice there is feng shen yi and feng shen yi II. are they they same series or is one a spinoff or something? is II the sequel?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 18, 2015)

Its the same series, just a time skip


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 19, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Tian couldnt hold heaven punisher with only his hands,and he needed to weaken zi yu,tian is overrated,err chan> tian  in strenght


What.

No one did any significant damage to Tian except for SSJ Ah Gou and even that was relatively minor damage and Tian was weakened because he had one of his Dragons weakened.

No one in the verse is in Tian's league at full power he's just way to powerful.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 19, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What.
> 
> No one did any significant damage to Tian except for SSJ Ah Gou and even that was relatively minor damage and Tian was weakened because he had one of his Dragons weakened.
> 
> No one in the verse is in Tian's league at full power he's just way to powerful.



Not to mention the only reason he lost one of his dragons was because he underestimated Zi yu, if he went all out he would have decimated him. Plus even in the end Tian believed he could have killed everyone he just couldn't be bothered anymore because his wife was gone.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 19, 2015)

lol i was just kidding ,i was negged for a joke wts breh 


but i felt tian was a bit inconsistent...he wasnt holding back that much later on against zi yu,or you want me to believe white wall(that zi yu survived ffs) was just a casual atk? and later it was implied he could kill everyone with just 10% of his divine power? with mountain shen yen and thousand souls ah gou there?


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 19, 2015)

Let's move on from this Tian feats business before we're all screaming at each other like in certain other mangas.


----------



## Tian (Apr 19, 2015)

Newest chapter was released early. 13 weeks left.
ch.2


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

Impressed at how accurate my translation was considering I was weaned on Simplified Chinese and am kinda out of touch. 

More of a setup chapter than anything, but any chapter with Zi Yu is cool in my book. Zhou King is actually pretty fucking badass for a human with no special powers.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 19, 2015)

wow tenma good job with the translation 


XingXing is gorgeous,totally wife material 


and fucking zi yu is coming!!!!


----------



## convict (Apr 19, 2015)

Chi Long and Huang Long are probably massively overpowered because with all of these monsters gathered the Gods don't stand a chance. The phoenix coming to play is a certainty and to think that Zhen Chan may yet decide to as well.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 19, 2015)

Well of course they are Tian's kin and his family was stated to be the strongest of the Ancient God's so you can expect them to be beastly.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 19, 2015)

Well the Sage Kings are yet to get hurt or go all out. Xuan Feng doesn't even have an opponent yet. We'll see if these Dark One generals are as tough as the big 3 (Iceman, Masked and the RIP master of explosions). I don't even know if they have limit break yet.


----------



## Rain (Apr 19, 2015)

Shiny said:


> l and later it was implied he could kill everyone with just 10% of his divine power? with mountain shen yen and thousand souls ah gou there?



not implied, flat out confirmed by the narrator.

anyway, cool to see all those recurring characters again especially Zhui Ri and the guy who got his dick cut 

I think Zhui Ri is mad strong now. His growth rate was rather similar to Wu Geng's.

Shit is gonna get real now.

Zi Yu


----------



## Tapion (Apr 19, 2015)

XingXing.  

This chapter, Holy shit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 19, 2015)

waifu list:

bai lian
xing xing
bai cai


who else?


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2015)

He's finally back 

Also, Ji Fa fucking shit up in the beginning was pretty cool too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 19, 2015)

do you guys think zi yu discovered a way to ignite his soul or he will just use it as a physical power up?


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah I expect him to throw some soul power into them swords. If Ah Gou created a proper limit break from NiTian's soul, I don't see why Zi Yu wouldn't get his own General Rape limit break. 
Besides, his fighting style could use a little twist to mix things up, even if his soul weapon is still a sword.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

Shiny said:


> waifu list:
> 
> *bai lian*
> xing xing
> ...



:

Dude wtf


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> :
> 
> Dude wtf



Holy shit


----------



## Shiny (Apr 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> :
> 
> Dude wtf































i wanted to say bai long holy shit  i almost forgot xin yue kui


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> :
> 
> Dude wtf



I hear a poison kiss makes the dick tingle


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2015)

FFS Zi Yu, you took your fucking time man. 

FINALLY.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2015)

Good to see the other Great Generals return, I was wondering where they were. 

Things are looking a lot more even now and I dare say once Zi Yu and Zhen Chen join the fray, the gods will need the intervention of the Dragon Gods. 

Still, I'm curious about the gap between the Dragon Gods and Tian. They're clearly Tian's inferior by a large margin because he slew them along with the other gods but how far are they compared to Zhen Chen?


----------



## Tenma (Apr 20, 2015)

> Still, I'm curious about the gap between the Dragon Gods and Tian. They're clearly Tian's inferior by a large margin because he slew them along with the other gods but how far are they compared to Zhen Chen?



To be as non-spoilery as possible...

They are definitely stronger than the Sage Kings, and I'd still lean them being stronger than Zhen Chan based of Chi Long's feats. Tian's a good margin stronger than them though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chi Long actually engaged in 1v1 with Tian rather than gangbanging him due to his blood knight tendencies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2015)

Fair enough. The Dark Ones just need to channel all their souls into Ah Gou again and let him clean house then have Zhen Chan purge him once again. 

Kidding. I'm too hyped for this. As awesome as Tian is, having him around just emasculates everyone. Now it's much more even playing ground.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 20, 2015)

My reaction after seeing Zi Yu again:


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 20, 2015)

Tenma said:


> To be as non-spoilery as possible...
> 
> They are definitely stronger than the Sage Kings, and I'd still lean them being stronger than Zhen Chan based of Chi Long's feats. Tian's a good margin stronger than them though.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



My English isnt very good and Im not 100% sure what you mean by blood knight tendencies so to make sure I understand completely. Did Chi Long wait while Tian slaughtered all the Gods and only after that challenge him for 1 on 1?
If so Shen Yen is making a huge risk by reviving someone so strong with that kind of mindset.


----------



## Roman (Apr 20, 2015)

ZI YU HAS RETURNED


----------



## Morglay (Apr 20, 2015)

I would be fine if Zi Yu solo'd the remaining cast members.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 20, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chi Long lives to find a worthy opponent, and that was his primary motivation in returning anyway. Pretty much his only reason for supporting Pan Gu in betraying Tian and Bai Long was so that he could fight Tian.

Chi Long was Tian's final opponent and held an honorable one on one against him (letting him put Bai Long away in a safe spot so he wouldn't have to worry about her in their melee). He was also the one responsible for removing one of Tian's dragons. Tian was kinda tired from killing everyone else though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 20, 2015)

Not the raw talk again


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Apr 20, 2015)

Tenma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank you so much for clearing this stuff up. Chi Long is pretty awesome and almost unkillable. Also do you know the reason Chi Long stopped his fight with Ah Gou? Even though he was hit by heavy attacks a 100 times and probably has that weaker christal body, it still seems like he could fight on.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe now we find out why dafuq that Dark One guy doesn't have a head. All the current Dark Ones have normal human-looking bodies, but that dude is walking around headless and nobody ever found it weird even back in the invasion of God's Domain.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 20, 2015)

I thought the headless dark one was a doll spiritized by that needle dark one stomped by the horned gods


----------



## Tian (Apr 20, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for clearing this stuff up. Chi Long is pretty awesome and almost unkillable. Also do you know the reason Chi Long stopped his fight with Ah Gou? Even though he was hit by heavy attacks a 100 times and probably has that weaker christal body, it still seems like he could fight on.



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



For being the guy who neg-repped me for leaving a minor spoiler awhile back, you sure like to talk about spoilers. He left Ah ou because he clearly didn't represent a challenge. There was an army of people willing to fight him, so why focus on the cripple? 

I honestly can't wait for the non-raw people to see the brothers fighting. Specifically the Chi Long Fight.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

finally had a chance to catch up on FSJ.

upto chapter 10 now.

i will marathon the rest in due time.

old man giving power ups in the cave was a bit cheap but the manga as a whole is good enough to keep me reading.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 20, 2015)

It was nice to see Zi Yu return at last. Wonder if he picked up any new tricks while he was away?


----------



## Tian (Apr 21, 2015)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> finally had a chance to catch up on FSJ.
> 
> upto chapter 10 now.
> 
> ...


You mae it sound like you were like half way through. You have a long way to go yet!


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 21, 2015)

Tian said:


> You mae it sound like you were like half way through. You have a long way to go yet!



thanx to destroying much of free reading years on shonen, it takes a real good story for me to sit through three chapters of anything nowadays.

im a bit sad i left it waiting for so long. lol

btw, Tian has maximum boss points so far.

1. shows up

2. kicks ass without monologue spam

3. goes back to sleep

a true boss

i look forward to seeing him wake up again.


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2015)

Zi Yu at this point is probably too strong for any of the Sage Kings asides from maybe the one who is absent all the time with two divine powers. I expect him to have an epic fight with one of Tian's kin - and if not win at least give a decent fight and gain a huge amount of respect (as always happens when he fights). After all, he was fighting Zhen Chan, the strongest of the Sage Kings evenly and this was before his incredible power up. Since then he must have been training religiously like he always does.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 21, 2015)

convict said:


> Zi Yu at this point is probably too strong for any of the Sage Kings asides from maybe the one who is absent all the time with two divine powers. I expect him to have an epic fight with one of Tian's kin - and if not win at least give a decent fight and gain a huge amount of respect (as always happens when he fights). After all, he was fighting Zhen Chan, the strongest of the Sage Kings evenly and this was before his incredible power up. Since then he must have been training religiously like he always does.


It's been awhile, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but was Zi Yu still blind when he left? Do you think that might become a problem for him in the future if it hasn't been fixed?


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2015)

Honestly I am positive he has made adjustments and it won't be too much of a handicap kind of like the case with your namesake. Perhaps Daredevil-esque heightened senses or something more mystical. He could still be impaired but since this is the last season of Feng Shen Ji I feel Zi Yu's role will end with a bang.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 21, 2015)

he probably can see their souls...look at that fake fight of ah gou vs zi yu for example,it didnt handicap him



and about zi yu being too strong for the sage kings...what is his defense against true void  serious that atk was ridiculous overpowered


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2015)

Counter to true void is don't fight Xuan.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 22, 2015)

Issho said:


> It's been awhile, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but was Zi Yu still blind when he left? Do you think that might become a problem for him in the future if it hasn't been fixed?



Zi Yu said his blindness would last a month, and it has been 5 years, so he should be fine.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 22, 2015)

Even if Zi Yu was blind it wouldn't make a difference assuming he has his soul gear since Hanfeng stated he was able to see people's souls despite being blind.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 26, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 26, 2015)

Seeing that arrogant little shit Zi Ri get put in his place was so satisfying that will teach him not to be so cocky next time.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 26, 2015)

this fucker is totally dependant of his regeneration bullshit to dont be stomped 

the brat is too young,he have a lot of potential...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 26, 2015)

Shiny said:


> this fucker is totally dependant of his regeneration bullshit to dont be stomped
> 
> the brat is too young,he have a lot of potential...



You tailor your fighting style around your strengths


----------



## Tian (Apr 26, 2015)

Next chapter is going to be beastin'.


----------



## convict (Apr 26, 2015)

So I am assuming his elder brother has taken control of his body. Exciting, if I recall he had two divine powers. I don't think SiWang is going to win this one, Lan Yue has way too much hype. Zi Yu, the phoenix, or Zhen Chan are needed here. Anyways this fight was gloriously brutal as expected.


----------



## Tian (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm just going to leave this here.....in case anyone wants a peak.....
Link removed


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 26, 2015)

They did say Lan Yue comes and goes, now I wonder if the guy even has an actual body? He said if Zi Ri had died he wouldn't have the chance to show up, which is weird if he can go there himself. Looks like he can only "possess" his brother after he calls for him, or something.

I figured he could be a double personality or an alter-ego but Zi Ri was around as a low-ranking young soldier in the first invasion of God's domain where Lan Yue was already stated to be a Sage King.

On the other hand, Zi Ri seemed entirely too weak to be a Sage King if they weren't considering this Lan Yue manifestation. His indestructible was legit defense I guess, but the time limit was way too short for him to compare to the other Sage Kings.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 26, 2015)

Tian said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.....in case anyone wants a peak.....
> Link removed



I feel disgusted with myself for going through this. 

Sameh you'l find out next week


----------



## Tenma (Apr 26, 2015)

Motherfucking Siwang. 

'My Limit Break monochrome wrecking Whips can't hurt you? Fine, I will crush you with my bare hands.'


----------



## Blαck (Apr 27, 2015)

Good lord Siwang gave him a savage ass beating


----------



## Roman (Apr 27, 2015)

Siwang's brutality


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2015)

Siwang's brutality is just so hilarious. I loved it when he picked up Zi Ru and repeatedly smashed him into the ground over and over and over and over.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 27, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> On the other hand, Zi Ri seemed entirely too weak to be a Sage King if they weren't considering this Lan Yue manifestation. His indestructible was legit defense I guess, but the time limit was way too short for him to compare to the other Sage Kings.



Give him a break, he was fighting Siwang Yenshen. 

Put Bai Lian there and the fight wouldn't have lasted 2 minutes.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 27, 2015)

Ziri killed siwang like 2 times tbh 


HE is clearly above most of the dark generals imo,he is the perfect counter  to zongheng


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2015)

Bai Lian isn't that weak, Ah Gou is a horrible match-up for him because he has arguably the best defensive ability in the world.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 27, 2015)

yea i agree...bai lian seemed unimpressive because monochrome is by far the best counter to poison...

but wait...lol even that fat shit water god was surviving in his divine skill and zi yu evaporated that in a split of second 

gui mu's divine power was more impressive tbh,at least it did kill some people 


bai lian should fight a dark one,ah gou will completely stomp him this time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2015)

He survived but couldn't do anything, let alone move. Ah Gou had to kick him out to save him and doing so made him more vulnerable to the pool.  

Gui Ma killed human fodder. Bai Lian fought someone that is potentially the strongest being in the entire series behind Tian. That is not a fair comparison.

Zi Yu is Zi Yu and top 5 strongest characters at that time. Why is getting embarrassed by Zi Yu bad? And even then, Bai Lian wasn't that bothered by it.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 28, 2015)

convict said:


> So I am assuming his elder brother has taken control of his body. Exciting, if I recall he had two divine powers. I don't think SiWang is going to win this one, Lan Yue has way too much hype.


That and it looks like the next cover will be of a maskless Si Wang. Red flag right there. 


convict said:


> Anyways this fight was gloriously brutal as expected.


Si Wang's fights are some of my favorites in the series, he always goes so overboard with his opponents.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 28, 2015)

Shiny said:


> bai lian should fight a dark one,ah gou will completely stomp him this time





Yeah I was hoping for a new matchup this time, maybe someone jumping in before Bai Lian got to Ah Gou.
Just to see someone else having to deal with the poisons etc. and also because we already saw the personality clash between those two, it would be cool to see douchebag Bai Lian talking to a Dark One now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Time to catch up on these chapters


----------



## Tenma (Apr 28, 2015)

I remember Siwang was a nobody Dark One General at first, part of the crap gang that was introduced after Nitian's death. Hanfeng and Zhonghe were pretty emphasised already, but Siwang seemed like the least characterised General.

To think he would become the motherfucking GOAT.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 28, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Yeah I was hoping for a new matchup this time, maybe someone jumping in before Bai Lian got to Ah Gou.
> Just to see someone else having to deal with the poisons etc. and also because we already saw the personality clash between those two, it would be cool to see douchebag Bai Lian talking to a Dark One now.



I would have liked to see him take on Zhui Ri. He's a good god, empowered by transcendent vigor and is Ah Gou's 'rival'. Would be interesting to see how he reacts to getting smashed by another god.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 28, 2015)

"My heart has died a long time ago"

Whip Guy 

Don't lose Whip Guy!


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 28, 2015)

Tenma said:


> I remember Siwang was a nobody Dark One General at first, part of the crap gang that was introduced after Nitian's death. Hanfeng and Zhonghe were pretty emphasised already, but Siwang seemed like the least characterised General.
> 
> To think he would become the motherfucking GOAT.




Yup, Siwang kind of took over General Rape's place, as the brutal battle loving General with a meat grinder fight style. 
General Rape and those two (Hanfeng and Zhonghe) where the original vanguard guys, who lead the charge and fought Tian first in the invasion of God's domain.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 28, 2015)

Hanfeng definitely seemed really strong even back then. His ice blasts were breaking Great Gods into half. Not to mention his design stood out as particularly intricate and badass-looking.

Zhonghe had dat speech showing their contrasting worldviews to Ah Gou (which he lived up till the very end, launching a suicide charge on Tian Wu that had no chance of success).

It seemed like Luanwu Kuangdao would be pretty prominent preskip, since he had more exposure than any of the currently alive generals back then. Glad they went with Siwang though- guy is probably my favorite character after Ah Gou.


----------



## convict (Apr 28, 2015)

Tenma said:


> I remember Siwang was a nobody Dark One General at first, part of the crap gang that was introduced after Nitian's death. Hanfeng and Zhonghe were pretty emphasised already, but Siwang seemed like the least characterised General.
> 
> To think he would become the motherfucking GOAT.



I can completely empathize with what you are saying. On first glance it does seem that way. But if you look at season 2 again you will indeed find hints of SiWang's greatness even earlier on. Not obvious like in Ice and explosion's case but they are there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Hanfeng definitely seemed really strong even back then. His ice blasts were breaking Great Gods into half. Not to mention his design stood out as particularly intricate and badass-looking.
> 
> Zhonghe had dat speech showing their contrasting worldviews to Ah Gou (which he lived up till the very end, launching a suicide charge on Tian Wu that had no chance of success).
> 
> It seemed like Luanwu Kuangdao would be pretty prominent preskip, since he had more exposure than any of the currently alive generals back then. Glad they went with Siwang though- guy is probably my favorite character after Ah Gou.



Kuang even had the picture for the explanation of soul power, I was surprised he fell off like that


----------



## Shiny (Apr 29, 2015)

ive read the raw of next chapter,i was too weak 

raw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking finally,dark one was stomped 

is that fucking ashura?!?!?!?! okpakopaskopaskopaskopaskopaskopaskopaskopasapkosasopaskopaskopaskopaskopasokpaskopaskopaspkoaskopaskopsakopasokpas


and did that guy had monochrome too or it was my impression

ice boy stomped too


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Shiny said:


> ive read the raw of next chapter,i was too weak
> 
> raw
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What? Immortal Whip Lord lost?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What? Immortal Whip Lord lost?




*raw talk* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



lol why you clicked without reading? , it was a complete stomp it seems breh


----------



## Tapion (Apr 30, 2015)

Shiny said:


> *raw talk*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*raw talk* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't He punch the guy into a mountain?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shiny said:


> *raw talk*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, I only assumed from your spoiler he was beaten

I can't find any raws


----------



## Tenma (Apr 30, 2015)

Tapion said:


> *raw talk*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Decked him all the way back to Crystal Mountain.

And Hanfeng ain't beaten either.


----------



## Shiny (May 1, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here is the raw chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dm5.com/m143605-p33/#ipg1





ive just read 2 more raw chapter dafuq,i can't stop


----------



## Shiny (May 1, 2015)

chapter 360 and still going,help!!


----------



## Samehadaman (May 1, 2015)

You're weak Shiny. Watch 10 hours of what is love, to keep you from reading more raws and fall deeper into the dark side.


----------



## Shiny (May 1, 2015)

too late honey,finished the raws  


hello new friends 

*raw* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



did zhen chan just fucking tame lan yue to his cult?


----------



## Samehadaman (May 1, 2015)

Forever alone in the light side of the force.


----------



## Shiny (May 1, 2015)

but i know how to have convos without spoil


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2015)

I pulled out of the raw after one chapter, That willpower.


----------



## Shiny (May 2, 2015)

bastard ,i wasn't strong enough 

i forgot most of it coz i jumped too fast,its good to be dumb 

what happens if i use raw painels as avatar and sig


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2015)

am i the only one that pays attention?

Sword Oratoria 7

chapter out scrubs


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

This early?


----------



## convict (May 3, 2015)

SiWang got completely wrecked but at least he got that last shot in. Lan Yue definitely seems to be the strongest _current_ Sage King.

I wonder how the leader of the honored ones would compare to the Sage Kings. Honestly he was taking the big 3 generals and Ah Gou at the same time, I only see Zhen chan potentially taking him out.


----------



## maltyy (May 3, 2015)

RIP General Nightmare

Holy shit, things are not looking good. Two of the strongest generals are dead, Hanfeng is losing, and two ancient gods are about to be unleashed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 3, 2015)

That was lame

Im sorely disappointed siwang


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2015)

siwang was stomped,i felt good enough 


the guy had what 3-4 divine powers? 

monochrome
seer vision
the indestructible
ashura??>> wtf is that scorpion


the guy is a monster


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

So this chapter asspulled another god from nowhere, defying all previous established logics about divine powers. And it killed two of my favourite (remaining) Dark Ones? 

This Sunday sucks


----------



## Samehadaman (May 3, 2015)

Yeah I though the two powers would be his and the little bro's indestructible.

But he used indestructible to tank whip, then talked about seeing the past with seer's vision, and then used monochrome.
I'm not sure if the scorpion is supposed to be part of his monochrome but that doens't make sense, animal manifestations are precisely what asura is so that sure looked like asura to me.
That's at the very least 3 but more likely 4 divine powers he used in a single chapter. 



-Ziltoid- said:


> So this chapter asspulled another god from nowhere, defying all previous established logics about divine powers. And it killed two of my favourite (remaining) Dark Ones?




This guy was mentioned by name in the first invasion of God's domain many chapters back, as the only God to wield more than one divine power, it wasn't an asspull. And his young kid version was shown on panel back then, hanging around Shen Yen.


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2015)

the guy with 4divine powers vs the guy with divine power,smelting aura and soul power? do it ah gou 


im telling you guys since the start,dark generals are too weak to fight the sage kings,they were much stronger before time-skip, the gap should have been narrowed due limit break but the gods had the cheap ancient power up too


and where the fuck is zi yu


----------



## Samehadaman (May 3, 2015)

The way this is going Ah Gou will be the only one to win the first 1v1 with a Sage King.

Poor Bai Lian, got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2015)

lets see

before the time skip:

bai lian vs ah gou was a more or less a mid(high)- high difficult fight,ah gou clearly was the superior of the 2


after timeskip:

bai lian got ancient god power up

ah gou got soul power buffing his physical capabilities+cannon,a stronger monochrome too

  poor bai lian


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 3, 2015)

I'm going to miss Siwang's excessive brutality and this is how Zongheng should of went out the author really did a disservice to him by having his final attack do absolutely nothing to Tian Wu.


----------



## convict (May 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm going to miss Siwang's excessive brutality and this is how Zongheng should of went out the author really did a disservice to him by having his final attack do absolutely nothing to Tian Wu.



On the flip side though the author made Tian Wu catch him unawares and even comment that had that not been the case it wouldn't be so easy. That as opposed to Lan Yue who just ran a clinic on SiWang and beat him Fair and Square.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 3, 2015)

SiWang just took way too many open hits in his fights (Ku Ye, Zi Ri, even the horned Gods got a bunch of fire spears in him). It was a matter of time until someone broke the mask. 
His limit break was brutal offense and he was physically strong as fuck, but he was too open to attacks. He needed some sort of unbreakable shield for his empty hand, or fast dodging, or something like that.

But he had a great run and some of the most entertaining fights in the manga, he's legend and total badass.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2015)

I fully expect Zi Yu to just show up and oneshot two of the Sage Kings.

Siwang was a tad bit disappointing. Was hoping he'd have a bit more time to go berserk after his mask was destroyed. Oh well. 

New Sage King is OP as fuck. The fact that he has Monochrome pretty much means that it's up to Ah Gou to kill him.


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2015)

siwang without his mask is just an uglier zongheng tianxia


----------



## Tian (May 3, 2015)

To the person calling this an asspull:Lan Yue was mentioned in the last 80 or so chapters. Zi Ri's connection to Lan Yue was mentioned 70 or so chapters ago and he was the right hand to Shen Yen, almost solely interacting with Shen Yen. And the fact that his powers got amplified and that they were able to swap at will would also tie-in with the Ancient Gods Power up. I think that the fact that they can change between the two is the reason why Zi RI was made into a Sage King. 

Also Dark Scorpion is apart of monochrome from what we can see since he didn't say Azure when proclaiming his Divine Power but lets just put it in perspective, He has a more diverse variety of Divine Powers than Tian, and that speaks for itself. Also i've been thinking that since Divine Powers are a transfer of Transcendent Vigor, would that mean that the Divine Powers of the Gods all link back to a specific ancestor in the dragon clan, and if so why is it that only Lan Yue and Ah Gou control divine power monochrome. It's even said back in the invasion of the God Domain that none of the great gods were capable of using monochrome.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2015)

Dude got rekt so bad.


----------



## Cromer (May 3, 2015)

Fahk, Monochrome? From a non-relative of Tian?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2015)

Damn, Lan Yue really living up to his hype. I wonder if his Monochrome has something to do with the scorpion tattoo on his back.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 3, 2015)

RIP Si Wang...you will be missed...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2015)

That Scorpion Monochrome


----------



## Patrick (May 4, 2015)

It's really starting to go to shit now for the dark ones.


----------



## Cromer (May 4, 2015)

Well a legit war will have legit casualties.


----------



## Shiny (May 4, 2015)

Thats how you do a war kishimoto


----------



## Patrick (May 4, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Well a legit war will have legit casualties.



Yeah but the strongest generals are being slain by the Sage Kings as if they were fodder. Either Ah Gou pulls a Zoro and solos all the gods or I have no clue how the dark ones can still win this war.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 4, 2015)

He's dead 

Frostie losing hard too

Get your ass already here Zi Yu


----------



## Samehadaman (May 4, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Yeah but the strongest generals are being slain by the Sage Kings as if they were fodder. Either Ah Gou pulls a Zoro and solos all the gods or I have no clue how the dark ones can still win this war.




The biggest guns on Ah Gou's side are Zi Yu and Zhen Chan, but they aren't in the battefield and everyone is dropping dead. He needs to summon reinforcements badly.
It's a good thing Xuan Feng is avoiding the fight, if he was bloodthirsty or double-teaming with one of the other guys the human-dark one army might have already lost. But even as the lazy bum he is he still sent a Dark One general flying out of the battlefield by moving a finger...

It it really gets bad, Ah Gou will simply have to unleash Mecha Ne Zha.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 4, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> It it really gets bad, Ah Gou will simply have to unleash Mecha Ne Zha.



Oh my god, I forgot about Ne Zha and his Gundam


----------



## Shiny (May 4, 2015)

Wait why ne zha would still have that gundam made of humans? 

And where the fuck is li jing 




Heresy!!!


----------



## Samehadaman (May 4, 2015)

Yeah I wanted Li Jing to have a big fight still, go all out. Both times he fought Ah Gou he was holding back due to double-playing the Gods, and the rest of his fights were team efforts like his building sized fist attack against Tian (awesome). 

Plus I'd like more "pure humans" pulling their weight in this fight besides Zi Yu and Shit Eating Prince. 
The Dark Ones and rebel Gods badly outnumber humans in terms of relevant fighters, and Ah Gou himself is half God anyways and has a Dark One soul. Even Zi Yu has General Rape's soul power in him, so not exactly 100% human anymore.


----------



## Patrick (May 4, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Heresy!!!



Haha fucking OS


----------



## Tian (May 4, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Wait why ne zha would still have that gundam made of humans?
> 
> And where the fuck is li jing
> 
> ...


NiTian ErXing is taking that weeaboo bait to school.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 4, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Frostie losing hard too


I hope we get to see more of his backstory before his time is up, he was always one of my favorite Generals.


----------



## Tenma (May 5, 2015)

Siwang 

Something was...missing in his death though. The best Dark One deserved a better death IMO. Something that reflected his character/personality up till this point. Should have made Lan Yue shit himself and leave a trail of brown from the city wall to Crystal Mountain.

IMO Tiexie Wushuang still had the best death of the Dark One Generals. Kinda goes in this order for me (death wise).

Tiexie Wushuang>QiongxiongJie>Nitian Erxing>Zhonghe Tianxia>Siwang Yenshen


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2015)

Tenma said:


> IMO Tiexie Wushuang still had the best death of the Dark One Generals. Kinda goes in this order for me (death wise).
> 
> Tiexie Wushuang>QiongxiongJie>Nitian Erxing>Zhonghe Tianxia>Siwang Yenshen



NiTian's death not being at the top?

Madness 

I'd say my problem with the deaths of SiWang and Zongheng is mostly that for the former, he was pretty much stomped due to a surprise attack after so much build up while the latter had a much better fight but was stomped when things got serious while also being built up.

I do feel like SiWang YenShen at the very least went out in a much better way with him doing one last surprise attack knocked Lan Yue into the crystal mountain. ZongHeng (and us as well) got cheated pretty hard though.

Imagine how cool Tian Wu vs ZongHeng without the sneak attack would have been considering how similar both of their fighting styles are.

God damnit


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Siwang
> 
> Something was...missing in his death though. The best Dark One deserved a better death IMO. Something that reflected his character/personality up till this point. Should have made Lan Yue shit himself and leave a trail of brown from the city wall to Crystal Mountain.
> 
> ...



What was tie's death


----------



## Samehadaman (May 5, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> What was tie's death




He was the guy with the white hair and metal claws that had the bro talk with NiTian and died standing up to make way for him.


----------



## Tian (May 5, 2015)

I have to say that ya'll are wrong. Qiong Xiong Jie's Death was hands down the best. A solid character all the way through and while he may have been a violent man, he was by no means a weakling or a coward when he faced his own end, even giving his own life for Zi Yu and refused to accept defeat and maim the pride and the culture of dark one's by surrendering after so many died. Qiong Xiong Jie = Beast of a death,


----------



## Samehadaman (May 5, 2015)

Qiong Xiong Jie is one of my favorites too. He was a bad guy fighting for a good cause. 
And he kept giving people his stick.


----------



## Tian (May 5, 2015)

He gave alot people that stick including tian and it was the first thing to sting him in quiet awhile. He never gave up even after seeing the huge gape between them and Tian.


----------



## Tapion (May 5, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Qiong Xiong Jie is one of my favorites too. He was a bad guy fighting for a good cause.
> And he kept giving people his stick.



Oh man, that guy was the best. The way he grind the sea devil king's head in, glorious!


----------



## Ruse (May 5, 2015)

These generals dropping like flies, Zi Yu needs to hurry up.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 5, 2015)

Tian said:


> He gave alot people that stick including tian and it was the first thing to sting him in quiet awhile. He never gave up even after seeing the huge gape between them and Tian.


His death was surprisingly sad for me, I wasn't expecting him to give Zi Yu his power.


Freecss said:


> These generals dropping like flies, Zi Yu needs to hurry up.


The tide should turn once he does.


----------



## Shiny (May 6, 2015)

Ill tell the final of feng shen ji



Zi yu will reach transcendental smelting aura to protect his nakama and one shot everything with the power of his freedom feelings,then he and ah gou will create a guild for all dark ones,humans,gods and tribesman and have a peacefully life :3


----------



## Shiny (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Tian (May 7, 2015)

Shiny thems is pleb right there. I got yo' back.


----------



## qOcOp (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is any chance an anime will come out of this? It would be fuking cray, the fights are ridic


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2015)

qOcOp said:


> Does anyone know if there is any chance an anime will come out of this? It would be fuking cray, the fights are ridic



For a non-japanese series?


----------



## Tian (May 8, 2015)

Highly doubt it, it's way too cool to ever get an anime. Plus it's Chinese.


----------



## Shiny (May 8, 2015)

china doesn't make animations? 


i would just accept a studio in the level of the one that made hellsing's OVA


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 8, 2015)

I wish this would get an anime preferably a quality studio like Madhouse Zi Yu's fights in particular would look amazing with modern animation. 

But since this is Chinese the chances of that happening are slim and none.


----------



## Tenma (May 9, 2015)

Better chance of this getting a live-action period HK drama.

Mediocre special effects aside those tend to be pretty good though.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 9, 2015)

We just need to play mind games and use their rivalry with Japan.

I'll go to China and be like: 
"_Yeah this Feng Shen Ji thing is pretty good. I bet if we were in Japan they'd make a sweet anime of it. Japan is pretty good at that stuff. In Japan. _"

The next day the government launches a massive project to develop the Chinese animation industry, sarting with a no-limits budget Feng Shen Ji series.


----------



## Shiny (May 10, 2015)

chapter is out  he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form




Samehadaman said:


> We just need to play mind games and use their rivalry with Japan.
> 
> I'll go to China and be like:
> "_Yeah this Feng Shen Ji thing is pretty good. I bet if we were in Japan they'd make a sweet anime of it. Japan is pretty good at that stuff. In Japan. _"
> ...



holy shit


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)

That ending though


----------



## Morglay (May 10, 2015)

"Her status now is the lowly two-legged goat." 

"Useful for satisfying the sexual needs..."

In China we trust.


----------



## Shiny (May 10, 2015)

he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form raws of next chapter if you want


----------



## Samehadaman (May 10, 2015)

Dat tragic story. Sacrificed his health for power, and regretted it in the end. 

Two legged goat though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)

Shiny said:


> he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form raws of next chapter if you want





why did I click? Why


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 10, 2015)

To much swag I don't think I can handle next chapter ....


----------



## Tapion (May 10, 2015)

The death flag. 

I cant 

please don't die Iceman


----------



## Tapion (May 10, 2015)

Shiny pls stop posting the raws. 

I cannot resist them any more.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Shiny pls stop posting the raws.
> 
> I cannot resist them any more.



I advice you to resist 

Seriously


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 10, 2015)

I wonder how many others fell for Sui Feng when she was still around?
Anyway, great chapter this week, I felt really bad for the Ice Man, and I was on the edge of my seat the whole way through the fight. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 10, 2015)

Sui Feng must have been So Fine () because everyone was in love with her.


----------



## Tenma (May 10, 2015)

So were Siwang and Hanfeng NTR bros or something?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2015)

It appears the only way to beat Tian Wu is with a swordsman. This confirms he returns with another power-up and then gets beaten by Zi Yu.


----------



## convict (May 10, 2015)

With the other two gone I can't see the sick one of the big 3 surviving. I just hope he wounds Tian Wu sufficiently for either another weaker foe to take care of him or someone like Zi Yu or the immortal phoenix to rip him a new one.


----------



## Cromer (May 10, 2015)

Morglay said:


> "Her status now is the lowly two-legged goat."
> 
> "Useful for satisfying the sexual needs..."
> 
> In China we trust.


 reaction all the way


----------



## Sablés (May 10, 2015)

NiTian's NTR game 2 stronk


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

As great as it is to see Han Feng, Si Weng and Zong Heng getting a well deserved send-off, I really want to see some Ah Gou Monochrome.


----------



## Tian (May 11, 2015)

Only 11 weeks left. 

HanFeng LinLin Showing off his true power against the fodder Sage King. Always going up against cripples or catching people by surprise.


----------



## Tenma (May 11, 2015)

Not his fault cripples keep picking fights with him...he didn't have any choice but to fight Nitian and NTRfeng.

And cripples or not, Tian Wu consistently fights the strongest opponents (well, except Bai Lian's rivalry with Ah Gou but that dude gets stomped anyway).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

Tian said:


> Only 11 weeks left.
> 
> HanFeng LinLin Showing off his true power against the fodder Sage King. Always going up against cripples or catching people by surprise.



Are you twelve?


----------



## Samehadaman (May 11, 2015)

Yeah Ni Tian was the strongest invader in God's domain, regardless of being sick, and the leader too. Now Tian Wu fought two different Dark One generals. And earlier he tried to bait Zhen Chan into a fight, although it didn't pan out. He also makes a big deal of taking attacks head on instead of dodging, he did that in three different fights already.

Tian Wu can be accused of many things, but being a coward isn't one of them.


----------



## Tian (May 11, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Yeah Ni Tian was the strongest invader in God's domain, regardless of being sick, and the leader too. Now Tian Wu fought two different Dark One generals. And earlier he tried to bait Zhen Chan into a fight, although it didn't pan out. He also makes a big deal of taking attacks head on instead of dodging, he did that in three different fights already.
> 
> Tian Wu can be accused of many things, but being a coward isn't one of them.


I just like to call into question his title of strongest sage king all the time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

Tian said:


> I just like to call into question his title of strongest sage king all the time.



Why? What are you hoping to achieve here? Why do you care so much? You just seem bitter.


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

Lan yue seems the strongest


How can you beat indestructible guard+monochrome? Only tian and zhen chan have a chance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

We haven't seen enough of him to comment. Can he use all abilities at once? Is there a limit to how strong each divine skill is? Is there a limit to how long he can use each divine skill? We also don't know how it would interact with Xuan Feng's True Void.


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

Yea perhaps he cant use all of them at the same time,too overpowered i guess


I believe his monochrome is a more offensive type,since it just have full power when the dark scorpion hits you,in other words it isnt good as ah gou monochrome to defend from other atks


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 11, 2015)

Dark Scorpion is the best Divine Power. 

So cool.


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

It should have been ashura...then his divine skills is a hybrid god\scorpion form


----------



## Amol (May 11, 2015)

Started reading Manga from today.
Currently I am on just 7th chapter.
So far it looks good .
Body Switch was surprise. I thought his mom will just save him somehow.
Though I hate that prince.
He doesn't deserve to be called Son of such manly Emperor .
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wasn't giving second thought to the fact that his parents just died for him.
Such a self absorbed whiner.
Is he really the MC of Manga?


----------



## Ruse (May 11, 2015)

Amol said:


> Started reading Manga from today.
> Currently I am on just 7th chapter.
> So far it looks good .
> Body Switch was surprise. I thought his mom will just save him somehow.
> ...



I didn't like him at first either but he gets a lot better


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

Everyone hates wu geng at the start bro  he gets better


----------



## Samehadaman (May 11, 2015)

Amol said:


> Though I hate that prince.
> He doesn't deserve to be called Son of such manly Emperor .
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wasn't giving second thought to the fact that his parents just died for him.
> Such a self absorbed whiner.
> Is he really the MC of Manga?




Don't worry, the regular path into this series is to start out hating Wu Geng, and ending up loving the guy. 

He starts out as a whiny brat but then he gets thrown into the world of dog eats dog, and he gradually evolves.

His bad temper and arrogance are shaped into ironclad willpower, which he uses first to survive no matter what, and later to make sure he never again has to take shit from anyone.


----------



## Tenma (May 11, 2015)

Tian said:


> I just like to call into question his title of strongest sage king all the time.



The one believed to be the strongest is Zhen Chan, Tian Wu himself said Zhen Chan was considered the strongest. His title only refers to the strongest warrior anyway, something you can scarcely consider Zhen.


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

can't see tian wu defeating lan yue, dark scorpion and indestructible guard are the perfect counter to his heaven and earth divine power

but i believe the author would probably make a high difficult battle between them,but i dont know how..


now huang feng with his true void is other story 


im starting to know the characters name without google,bow down on your new god plebs


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

If Si Weng could hurt Lan Yue then so can Tian Wu. Unless you're going into raw territory, stop talking like we know everything about Lan Yue.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 11, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If Si Weng could hurt Lan Yue then so can Tian Wu. Unless you're going into raw territory, stop talking like we know everything about Lan Yue.



Given Lan Yue general strength level which is significantly above his brothers.

I would push forth the notion that his indestructible guard is stronger. afterall The main thing that probably determines it's strength is how much divine power juice you can dump into it. Big brother Lan given the ass kicking he just gave Si Weng has no shortage of Stamina\energy whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Shiny (May 11, 2015)

batman dark one hurt lan yue without indestructible guard 


i won't stop talking,the cool part is to guess what will happen/the extent of a character's power


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Given Lan Yue general strength level which is significantly above his brothers.
> 
> I would push forth the notion that his indestructible guard is stronger. afterall The main thing that probably determines it's strength is how much divine power juice you can dump into it. Big brother Lan given the ass kicking he just gave Si Weng has no shortage of Stamina\energy whatever you want to call it.



This post is full of speculation. How is his general strength level significantly higher than Bai Lian/Tian Wu/Xuan Feng? Is he physically stronger than Tian Wu? Is he faster than Xuan Feng? Does he have Bai Lian's special AOE abilities? 

Now, the answer to all these is _we don't know_. He _may_ be stronger, he _may_ be faster. The only thing we do know is that he is arguably the most versatile character in the entire series, being the only person to compete with Ah Gou. At this stage we don't know the extent of all his abilities for Seer's Vision, Indestructible and Monochrome. 

How long can he maintain his Indestructible? Can he use it whenever he wants? What is the extent of his Seer's Vision? Can he use it whenever he wants? Can he use it in conjunction with his other divine abilities? Does he have other Monochrome abilities? Does he have other divine skills? Does he have a cap limit on each of his divine skills?

And how can you put forth the notion that his Indestructible guard is stronger? Both were immune to Si Wang's attack. Was one more immune? Again this goes to my earlier post that is we don't know the circumstance of his power. We know Tian Wu/Xuan Feng/Bai Lian/Zhen Chen because we have seen them for multiple fights or prolonged fights. We have only seen Lan Yue for _one_ fight that lasted only a chapter. 

Your claim that he has no shortage of stamina/energy is, to be honest, incredibly disingenuous. How can a fight that only lasted one chapter prove, a fight where he exploited his enemies' 0HKO spot, prove he has no shortage of stamina? It may be true that he is indeed an stamina beast but the chapter did not prove it.


----------



## Tenma (May 11, 2015)

I would say Lan Yue is stronger but Tian Wu is a much better fighter.


----------



## Stannis (May 12, 2015)

it's that time again


----------



## Stannis (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Samehadaman (May 12, 2015)

Stannis delivering as usual.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This post is full of speculation. How is his general strength level significantly higher than Bai Lian/Tian Wu/Xuan Feng? Is he physically stronger than Tian Wu? Is he faster than Xuan Feng? Does he have Bai Lian's special AOE abilities?
> 
> Now, the answer to all these is _we don't know_. He _may_ be stronger, he _may_ be faster. The only thing we do know is that he is arguably the most versatile character in the entire series, being the only person to compete with Ah Gou. At this stage we don't know the extent of all his abilities for Seer's Vision, Indestructible and Monochrome.
> 
> ...



I was referring to his brother when I was talking about his general power level.not the other sage kings.

Yes it's speculation every thing is speculatiOn. We don't know how strong any of the sage kings are. But usual troupes would dictate that someone who has the ability to use multiple powers at a high level has energy to spare. And again I put forth the notion that his indestructible guard is stronger because he himself is stronger then his little brother. Same reason I assume Tians various divine powers are stronger then every other user cause he is of a higher level in skill and PoweR.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2015)

Wu geng in a match for those that did not know


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I was referring to his brother when I was talking about his general power level.not the other sage kings.
> 
> Yes it's speculation every thing is speculatiOn. We don't know how strong any of the sage kings are. But usual troupes would dictate that someone who has the ability to use multiple powers at a high level has energy to spare. And again I put forth the notion that his indestructible guard is stronger because he himself is stronger then his little brother. Same reason I assume Tians various divine powers are stronger then every other user cause he is of a higher level in skill and PoweR.



Okay, fair enough. I misunderstood your point of comparing Lan Yue to his brother.


----------



## Tian (May 13, 2015)

Ah Gou vs Greeedling from Full Metal Alchemist. Who would you back instead of Ah Gou in the tournament outside of FSJ characters? For me it's King Bradley.


----------



## Shiny (May 13, 2015)

Guts from berserk


He is just that good of main character,he is on a whole new level i must say...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Guts from berserk
> 
> 
> He is just that good of main character,he is on a whole new level i must say...



I guess Berserk is one of the few series that I'd pick blindly over FSJ 

Though the recent arcs aren't as strong as Miura's earlier work


----------



## Shiny (May 13, 2015)

I still think they are solid,but golden age is untouchable...


I love to see how current guts is full of scars and white hair,he is all fucked 


What i hate is his group,a bunch of weak\soft people  i hope all of them die,except caska,i miss the not retarded caska 


Berserk armor i dont know...its cool to see a power up but linear ones screw with the manga...guts seems weak without it,but he is only human so it was necessary

i dont know how guts will fight godhand


And this is FSJ thread


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2015)

Just caught up after MONTHS of homework and actual work.

And i gotta say, Si wang Yenshen is actually on par with Nitian Erxing for my favorite Dark One . And that beatdown Yenshen delivered to that little brat before he got messed up was GOAT.


----------



## Amol (May 16, 2015)

I finally caught up the series(155 chapters).
So far so good .
I heard series ended in raws.
So how many chapters are left now?
No other spoilers though.


----------



## Shiny (May 16, 2015)

number of chapters
*Spoiler*: __ 



it ends on 180


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2015)

Shiny said:


> number of chapters
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2015)

Made a OBD Thread for Zi Yu


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

chapter is out

Link removed


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 17, 2015)

Tian Wu just die plz.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (May 17, 2015)

The most powerful god wins again!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 17, 2015)

What a stupid bitch he already has a deadly illness that was killing him and she fucking poisons his food.


----------



## Tapion (May 17, 2015)

So healthy Ice man > Tian Wu? 

It seems he isn't much stronger than the Dark Ones, So far he's only fought the sick and cripple.


----------



## convict (May 17, 2015)

So if he wasn't so crippled by his stupid caretaker he probably would have defeated Tian Wu. That is very impressive. Lan Yue is definitely the strongest current Sage King in my eyes.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 17, 2015)

That fucking bitch! Poisoning the man who saved her? I wish Zhen Chan would bring her back from the dead just to use Karma punishment on her. 


The three epic generals dead. Ah Gou already won his fight, apparently, hope we at least get a flashback of him murking the poison douchebag.


----------



## Ruse (May 17, 2015)

She poisoned him 

Tian Wu you lucky bastard


----------



## Samehadaman (May 17, 2015)

Well unless some user of healing divine skill fixes him up, Tian Wu should be out of the big fights now, his arm is almost falling off.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What a stupid bitch he already has a deadly illness that was killing him and she fucking poisons his food.



that fucking blew my mind yo.

what the fuck


----------



## Tian (May 17, 2015)

Tian Wu barely lives to fight another day, even against a X2 sickness HanFeng LinLin he almost got killed. 

On an unrelated note, am i the only one who's noticed the animosity towards FSJ in the tournement?


----------



## Samehadaman (May 17, 2015)

I noticed too, but then there was animosity against my post about animosity.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2015)

AH GOU IS BACK 

CAN THE REAL MONOCHROME PLEASE STAND UP?


----------



## convict (May 17, 2015)

If you truly want the _real _monochrome to stand up don't expect any movement from Ah Gou.


----------



## Tian (May 17, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I noticed too, but then there was animosity against my post about animosity.


The One Piece and FMA fandoms specifically. I've never seen such shounen snobbery and bullshitery in my life. Sorry people post up images from the manga and that annoys you. It's not like it's common practice everywhere else in this forum. Shounen Weeaboos -_-


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

tian wu 


and holy shit i didnt expect that from that bitch wtf...she had a too nice of a death to my tastes,fucking bitch 


and hahahahaha ah gou don't have a single scratch on him? he fucking stomped bai lian 





Tian said:


> The One Piece and FMA fandoms specifically. I've never seen such shounen snobbery and bullshitery in my life. Sorry people post up images from the manga and that annoys you. It's not like it's common practice everywhere else in this forum. Shounen Weeaboos -_-




they treat FMA like its untouchable masterPiece  one piece fandom is raging on current one piece situation(its too boring since time-skip) but anyway...


we: ah gou is great "insert panel here",love FSJ


them: fsj is a piece of shit,blah blah blah...give us a reason to vote him(when they never did give a fucking word about why they voted on the other character )



i was like dafuq,they raged because we didnt vote for their character


----------



## Tenma (May 17, 2015)

Tian Wu the MVP. 

But yeah Hanfeng's bitch was dumb as hell. What did she even hope to accomplish?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 18, 2015)

Dumbest bitch in the world


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 18, 2015)

Read the previous chapter? While she's not good, the girl was emotionally that damaged, that she did the only thing she knew to stay close to the only person who ever cared for her. Who she cared for. Considering his reaction, I almost think he knew about it.. But considering he was dying anyway, he didn't seem to care about a little poison more or less. Though he could just have asked her what she wanted in the first place, and avoid this shit..

The army got fucked over by their inability to interact properly..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 18, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Read the previous chapter? While she's not good, the girl was emotionally that damaged, that she did the only thing she knew to stay close to the only person who ever cared for her.



Which could have been solved by a simple conver-



-Ziltoid- said:


> he could just have asked her what she wanted in the first place, and avoid this shit..



Exactly (or girl initiating conversation, doesn't matter either way).




-Ziltoid- said:


> The army got fucked over by their inability to interact properly..



True that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2015)

I suppose nerfing Han Feng was to be expected. He's basically Ice Man if he didn't have that disease.


----------



## Tenma (May 18, 2015)

convict said:


> So if he wasn't so crippled by his stupid caretaker he probably would have defeated Tian Wu. That is very impressive. Lan Yue is definitely the strongest current Sage King in my eyes.



To be fair if Hanfeng didn't have knowledge on Tian Wu/ Tian Wu had knowledge on Hanfeng, Hanfeng wouldn't have come so close to winning in the first place.


----------



## convict (May 18, 2015)

Hanfeng duped Tuan Wu through trickery more so than hax so even with knowledge I can see him formulating a successful plan to do so again. He clearly is on the short end of overall power but in terms of smarts that is his ball game. On an even playing field with both of them having knowledge I can see both overcoming the other but I would favor Hanfeng more times than not. I would favor Zhongheng over Hanfeng in a similar situation and Tian Wu over Zhongheng.


----------



## Amol (May 19, 2015)

So if General with explosive soul and Ice Man had fought together then we would have been a short for A Sage King. 
Lucky Tian Wu .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _RAW, damnnnn_


----------



## Shiny (May 19, 2015)

can't see the raw 



Amol said:


> So if General with explosive soul and Ice Man had fought together then we would have been a short for A Sage King.
> Lucky Tian Wu .




they would get cocky and be careless against tian wu's thunderclap  and dont forget xuang feng just flying in the battlefield doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Shiny (May 24, 2015)

its out my childs

size of his full-power Getsuga Tenshō yielded a pretty massive explosion as well.


----------



## Ruse (May 24, 2015)

Bai Lian continues to get punked


----------



## Shiny (May 24, 2015)

bai lian,just go home plz 


theory: bai lian is nakamified,thats why his fight with ah gou didnt last long


----------



## Sablés (May 24, 2015)

Bai Lian pls go


such weaksauce. Even the Honored Ones fared way better.


----------



## Shiny (May 24, 2015)

I believe bai lian is stronger than the other dark generals,what they can do against him? the poison will be at full power


----------



## Samehadaman (May 24, 2015)

Monochrome is a great matchup for poison swamp since it makes the person last much, much longer inside the poison, and the soul seeking cannon allowed to hit him up there which made this a bit easier.

That being said.

Fucking Bai Lian. 

He was eating the first gauntlet punch the second he started trash talking.


----------



## Ruse (May 24, 2015)

Even Ah Ghou started laughing at the lvls of turrible Bai Lian was emitting


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 24, 2015)

Wu Geng taking out the trash.

To be fair though he is a very bad match up for this dUde. Also he is a retard and arrogant if he went all out from the start and did not fuck around just because he thought he was winning he would do a lot better.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 24, 2015)

I hope Wu Geng doesn't leave him there in the ground, where he might live or might not live, it would be nice to have a proper 100% kill execution scene for this dude.


----------



## Tian (May 24, 2015)

In all honesty i think out of the character roster on the dark one's side at the beginning of the battle, only three would stand a chance against Bai Lian; HanFeng LinLin, Ah Gou and SiWang YenShen. Ah Gou we know for Obvious Reasons. SiWang YenShen because he's immortal, and HanFeng LinLin because he can see through detecting souls. Everyone else would be screwed. Never forget though:


----------



## Shiny (May 24, 2015)

linlin to me is more because of his freezing aura, but we don't know how strong is bai lian's poison sadly 

and don't you think zongheng have a chance? his fiery hell could vaporize the pool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2015)

Bai Lian, man if he wasn't so arrogant and stubborn, he could have picked a different opponent instead of giving Ah Gou a free kill. 



Shiny said:


> linlin to me is more because of his freezing aura, but we don't know how strong is bai lian's poison sadly
> 
> and don't you think zongheng have a chance? his fiery hell could vaporize the pool



Being in the Desolate Pool can also weaken him enough so it may not burn it out.


----------



## Shiny (May 25, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bai Lian, man if he wasn't so arrogant and stubborn, he could have picked a different opponent instead of giving Ah Gou a free kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Being in the Desolate Pool can also weaken him enough so it may not burn it out.




hmm are you sure? zongheng was at death's door after tian wu's assault and still had that much power left..i can't see desolate pool as strong as those sneak atks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2015)

Remember ZongHeng's power increases with the more damage he takes. Desolate Pool is different because it's not straight forward physical damage, it's a poison that withers people caught in it.


----------



## Shiny (May 25, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Remember ZongHeng's power increases with the more damage he takes. Desolate Pool is different because it's not straight forward physical damage, it's a poison that withers people caught in it.



i totally forgot it! damn, but if i remember wasn't to just activate his limit break?


but yea for now im giving the benefit of doubt to bai lian over the dark generals,just siwang can beat him in my eyes,or the ice dark one


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2015)

That's the more correct interpretation, he needs to take more damage to activate his Limit Break. 

SiWeng vs Bai Lian is a bit of a toss-up. Is Bai Lian plays smart then he can just let the pool weaken SiWeng until he's dragged down into the bottom. But because Bai Lian isn't smart and arrogant as hell, he'll get close and SiWeng will rip his head off.


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2015)

Bai Lian pls.


----------



## Amol (May 26, 2015)

So who will be the next opponent of Ah Ghou ?
Inb4 Bai Lian returns with _another_ trick


----------



## Shiny (May 26, 2015)

Yea...and i dont know how bai lian will break siwang mask without being crushed by siwang superior physical stats...



@probably lan yue since they have many types of fighting style...but there are still the ancient gods to be awakened


----------



## Amol (May 26, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Yea...and i dont know how bai lian will break siwang mask without being crushed by siwang superior physical stats...
> 
> 
> 
> @probably lan yue since they have many types of fighting style...but there are still the ancient gods to be awakened



I like that idea. We can get a Monochrome vs Monochrome fight .
Ah Ghou have to take down atleast 2 Gods.
I am not really sure whether he will have a solo fight against that 6 eyed God or not.
Our Phoenix Boy has personal beef with him after all.
And there is still his dear aunt...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2015)

Given Lan Yue's showing, I'm pretty certain Ah Gou would take him to town.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2015)

This thread must never fall off the first page.


----------



## Shiny (May 31, 2015)

I found this in the second page 


chapter Chapter 172


----------



## Samehadaman (May 31, 2015)

Does Ah Gou read these forums? Matchup advantage we said... Alright, try it again and this time I won't use cannon. 

Ah Gou 

Better be Ne Zha piloting the statue. He's the official Mecha warrior.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2015)

I love Wu Geng.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2015)

Great chapter. Very hype. Much badass. 

But where the fuck is Zi Yu?!?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2015)

Ah Ghou.

You magnificent bastard.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2015)

Dam completely crushed his spirit, shit that's worst than death he should just kill himself.


----------



## Tapion (May 31, 2015)

I actually feel really sorry for him. Wow.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2015)

Don't feel sorry for that loser. 

Wu Geng should of just killed him.


----------



## Shiny (May 31, 2015)

damn i thought that was white wall from ah gou 


mecha ne zha vs gods 

at first we thought dark ones were so fucked but...serious the gods are the ones fucked now 

there are still a plenty of dark generals left,ah gou,zi yu,zhen chan,mecha ne zha


----------



## Tapion (May 31, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Don't feel sorry for that loser.
> 
> Wu Geng should of just killed him.



You're right, I forgot he killed all those people in the mines to spite Wu Geng.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 31, 2015)

AH GOU ONCE AGAIN PROVES THAT HE IS THE GREATEST PROTAGONIST IN EXISTENCE


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 31, 2015)

I haven't seen such a one-sided stomp since Zhen Chen and Tian at the Invasion war.


----------



## Tenma (May 31, 2015)

Bai Lian 

Chapter was even called 'Loser'.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 31, 2015)

God I have such a hard-on right now. Ah Gou didn't even use his full-power Monochrome, he still had his Smelting Aura arm. So Ah Gou now can take on empowered Bai Lian with 5 years training and transcendent vigor almost casually.

I have no doubt in my mind that Ah Gou going full power can take on three Sage Kings himself. Bai Lian, Lan Yue and Tian Wu.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 1, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God I have such a hard-on right now. Ah Gou didn't even use his full-power Monochrome, he still had his Smelting Aura arm. So Ah Gou now can take on empowered Bai Lian with 5 years training and transcendent vigor almost casually.
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that Ah Gou going full power can take on three Sage Kings himself. Bai Lian, Lan Yue and Tian Wu.



Wow I didn't even notice he still had both hands, in one of the panels you notice his arm lights up like it does when it's about to disintegrate but then in the next panel you see both hands. Unless the artist made a mistake or maybe his fight against that giant golem kind thing in phantom island helped increase his power. And I very much doubt he could take on three Sage kings, after all his name isn't Tian.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2015)

Xuan Feng is debately because True Void is hilariously OP however we don't know how it would interact with Monochrome. Zhen Chen has one of the most overpowered abilities with a large range of versatility, again it's a bit unclear how he he deals with Monochrome. 

Tian Wu and Lan Yue have much more straight-forward abilities, it's pretty easy to guess what Monochrome does to those two.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



Given he beat Chi Long with some help from Nothingness, yeah he should be able to beat at least 2 Sage Kings




Damn, how strong would that bandaged Honored One have to be to give Wu Geng the kind of fight he did?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2015)

It helps that he could fully heal himself. If it was in a neutral location, Ah Gou would have had an easier time.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It helps that he could fully heal himself. If it was in a neutral location, Ah Gou would have had an easier time.



They both healed themselves If I recall correctly. Also Ah Gou had the distinct advantage of him being a trick master and Enel being naive as hell.

Poor dude took everything Ah Gou said to heart


----------



## Space (Jun 1, 2015)

That was one of the most moral destroying, spirit crushing defeat I've read in a looooong time. In face, I can't even think of another example.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 1, 2015)

tian destroying the dark ones  was cool too


----------



## Shiny (Jun 1, 2015)

Why ah gou dont use monochrome against the horned ones instead the dark cannon?  He could one shot thousands of them in a second


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2015)

Monochrome has little to no range. It's a defensive ability, first and foremost.


----------



## osricpearl (Jun 1, 2015)

this was the greatest chapter of anything i've read in a long time. so satisfying.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2015)

Yea Wu Gung using Monochrome would take to much juice i think.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 1, 2015)

monochrome is so offensive as defensive...you should reread ah gou vs mecha of smelting aura and check its huge range  But lets be honest,the author is inconsistent with monochrome


^^ more than countless shots of soul power?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> monochrome is so offensive as defensive...you should reread ah gou vs mecha of smelting aura and check its huge range  But lets be honest,the author is inconsistent with monochrome
> 
> 
> ^^ more than countless shots of soul power?



The soul cannon i don't think uses that juice to be honest. Since said soul power is only one part of it,


----------



## Cromer (Jun 1, 2015)

Damn, haven't seen a squash this one-sided since last year. 

All it would need is one little kid forlornly crying "LET's GO BAI LIAN" to make this deliciousness complete 



Shiny said:


> Why ah gou dont use monochrome against the horned ones instead the dark cannon?  He could one shot thousands of them in a second



Probably uses too much juice.


----------



## Tian (Jun 1, 2015)

From what i can see, power in the context of the Fengaverse can be increased in a similar way to anything else in the human body, like a muscle, the more you flex it and use it, the better you can use it and the stronger it gets and Ah Gou has had plenty of work outs that pushed his Monochrome. He's had to use it first against great gods, then against sage kings powers and then against the big man himself: Tian. Five years later after training in hell he goes head to head with Bu Nu. then Bai Yu and then straight after the Feng Du City corrupted. Of course he is OP as shit. I think his lapse against Bu Nu was probably due to him only coming back to inhabit his physical body recently. It's because of his human spirit and physiology i think are the reason behind his constant build of power.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 1, 2015)

enel had plot armor making him stronger


----------



## Shiny (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder what would have happened if bai lian had being shooted in the torso by the heavy artillery cannon 

and raws


*RAW TALK*
*Spoiler*: __ 



did the priest that was punched in the stomache by chi long survived? i dont remember 

huang feng was trolled 

would the honored ones defeat chi long?

all honored ones except the leader vs chi long

leader vs chi long


----------



## Tian (Jun 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> I wonder what would have happened if bai lian had being shooted in the torso by the heavy artillery cannon
> 
> and raws
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes they would, same with the team of great generals vs chi long.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jun 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> I wonder what would have happened if bai lian had being shooted in the torso by the heavy artillery cannon
> 
> and raws
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chilong would murder them. Ah Gou and Ziyu and the fallen gods and fantom island warriors gave him like a 100 hits and even then he seemed like he could have fought on against Ah Gou, just didnt feel like it. 

Leaders exploision aint gonna hurt this dude he gonna charge straight throught it and stomp shit out of leader. 

As for 5 vs 1, The 6 arm honored one cant do shit against ChiLong, way to weak attacks to hurt him. Same goes for the flame dude. The other 3 also havent shown attacks that could badly hurt him. Honored ones are all about battle armor/defence. But wont help much against the biggest powerhouse in this story.

Only reason Ah Gou was able to hurt Chi Long was because Monochrome weakened his invincable armor/skin a little


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2015)

Shiny said:


> monochrome is so offensive as defensive...you should reread ah gou vs mecha of smelting aura and check its huge range  But lets be honest,the author is inconsistent with monochrome
> 
> 
> ^^ more than countless shots of soul power?



You really think the range he showed in that is able to cover the entire battlefield? And you've listed one example where Monochrome had some offensive use. Do you want me to list every single time Ah Gou used it defensively and used either smelting aura or soul power offensively instead? 

Not even Tian has defeated someone by pure Monochrome. He uses something else to finish them off.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2015)

Well monochrome can be used both ways.

But it's nature by default is defense. Zi Yu got fucked up by it. Enel got fucked up by it.


----------



## Tian (Jun 1, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I love how matter of factly you put it, even though you don't really cite any feats or there combat capability, even making comparisons of physical force which haven't been tested, also ignoring Bai Yu's clear power in this case with ultimate offense and defense and a mastery of smelting aura. Remember that the reason everyone was alive in the fight against bai yu was either because they were out of distance or protected with monochrome. 100 hits by insect class fighters doesn't particularly stack. It's like saying Tian Wu got punched 100 times by humans. And even if you don't want to go that low, Chi Long has a crystal body, alot more durable than any of their bodies especially mantra reinforced.

Every single one of the honoured one's took on the highest class of warrior of the dark one's and barely lost. That speaks volumes. Hei Tei's defense and attack power would meet Chi Longs head on, that mixed with Quan Dao's physical damage that would definitely stack. Throw in Ku Ye for persistant damage and not getting repelled by fire, Bu Bu's speed and force allowing him to get in and out doing major damage and then top it off with Bai Yu's power of Origin and Chi Long is fucked. So yes, he is defeatable. It's also clear Chi Long knew a superior opponent when he saw one and he refused to devour someone to keep his life force and went out after a worthy fight. Even if he continued he wouldn't last long, he wanted to keep his warriors pride.




Monochrome is very close quarters, since it requires alot of energy, they need to be in close for you to get your moneys worth, trying for an Area of Effect Damage move would drain it fast.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any 3 Sage Kings including Zhen Chan and excluding Bai Lian would be an equal match for Chi Long IMO.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 2, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You really think the range he showed in that is able to cover the entire battlefield? And you've listed one example where Monochrome had some offensive use. Do you want me to list every single time Ah Gou used it defensively and used either smelting aura or soul power offensively instead?
> 
> Not even Tian has defeated someone by pure Monochrome. He uses something else to finish them off.



White wall seems like a good finisher, can't imagine most would be up for round 2 after receiving that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 2, 2015)

Tian uses his spear is his finisher and it's his most powerful weapon as he used it to finish off Zi Yu and it was able to overpower Ah Gou's full power monochrome.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



The Honored ones would not beat either of the Ancient Gods they took out a Sage King who was implied to be equal to Tian Wu and was empowered by the Ancient Gods without taking any damage. 

The Sage Kings are already stronger then the Great Generals by a good margin who are stronger then the Honored ones they would get massacred by the Ancient Gods.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 2, 2015)

People cracking like stones by monochrome isnt proof enough? Also..that fallen god of butterfly said monochrome isnt just destruction.ah gou used it to destroy grandpa,he destroyed bu nu clones,tian destroyed zi yu blood vessels and everything inside him


Like i said,monochrome is inconsistent,dark prison is supposed to damage the oponnent but it ends only weakening sometimes due to plot(no permanent damage after it stops) but we could argue like its not visible,as seem with cutting atks


The grammar...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2015)

No one said Monochrome cannot kill. No one said Monochrome can't be used offensively. We're saying Monochrome is a defensive technique first and foremost. This statement does not mean it can't kill people, it means that it's not used primarily to kill people.

You're just cherry picking examples that don't prove your point at all. Nothing you said proves that Ah Gou can just ramp up Monochrome into a gigantic area to kill all the horned gods. 

Not even Tian's White Wall killed anyone. If the strongest ability didn't kill anyone when used, what makes you think a vastly weaker version could?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jun 2, 2015)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage kings> Dark ones>Honored ones. Chilong is obviously >> sage kings. Even a child could see that the gap between him and the Honored Ones is enourmous. You are a weird biased guy, good example is Tian Wu. You just hate on the guy every time he is mentioned, just because the author called him the most powerfull god, and of course you know better than the guy who writes this story. Maybe you dislike Chi Long because he is the only one besides Tian that can fight a whole army alone. Next time you neg rep me do it for a good reason, not because you dislike certain characters that i happen to praise. 

Another good example of the difference between Chi Long and the Honored Ones leader, who was by far the strongest Honored One, is when Ah Gou used his full power Monochrome against them. Leader was completely fucked while Chi Long just charged through it like it was almost nothing.


----------



## Tian (Jun 2, 2015)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sage kings> Dark ones>Honored ones. Chilong is obviously >> sage kings. Even a child could see that the gap between him and the Honored Ones is enourmous. You are a weird biased guy, good example is Tian Wu. You just hate on the guy every time he is mentioned, just because the author called him the most powerfull god, and of course you know better than the guy who writes this story. Maybe you dislike Chi Long because he is the only one besides Tian that can fight a whole army alone. Next time you neg rep me do it for a good reason, not because you dislike certain characters that i happen to praise.



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk/Rant_ 



 Way to over-simplify it, that really makes your point stand even more. You would be a great surgeon with the tactful precision you exercise. It's not bias, i pointed out how combat between the the Honoured one's and Chi Long would play out. It's not like i added in my own assumptions like you did, or made an assertion of power like you did, based on nothing. The gap between anyone and an ancient god from the dragon clan is pretty obvious, i didn't say any of them alone could, i'm saying in a best case scenario if they focused up, they could take Chi Long down, going on the assumption that there endurance holds which sounds about right considering they all survived supposed death blows, except for Ku Ye but in all honesty he would just be creating openings for the others. They would have to lose someone like Bu Nu or Hei Tei to be fucked which is not likely considering Bu Nu's speed and Hei Tei's endurance. 

I dislike Tian Wu, but can't exactly say that he's not strong. I just dislike his character. My comparison was directed at the idea that a few random gods, some flakes who never fought before and a rag tag pack of weak generals could even phase him. Chi Long beat Xuan Feng unconscious through circumstances that we don't know, making the assumption he would steamroll characters slightly below sage king level. And regardless of even that, Xuan Feng isn't a fighter, he is powerful but he's no fighter and it's clear from his fight with Shi Xing he doesn't get hit, because he isn't used to it, he's got no endurance. Tian Wu took NiTian ErXing's blade numerous times to his body and Xuan Feng was afraid that a single hit from NiTian would do significant damage. 

And to conclude i love Chi Long, he is a real warrior, battle tested and longing for a fight. He has no agenda and he doesn't care for one. He reminds me a bit of Qiong Xiong Jie except without even a relationship to his race. He considers everyone equal on the battlefield, not holding anything in and going wild. That's a character to get behind. So next time you want to bring up the neg rep, you might want to check yourself, because you've neg repped me twice for literally nothing. At least when i neg repped you, it was because you knew nothing about Feng Shen Ji and had a fangasm that splurged all over the place.




Look guys, i think we can all agree that Divine Power: Monochrome is incredibly powerful but i think we should all, also be able to agree a large attack killing all the ancient god army is just unrealistic. I think, and this is just the way i perceive it, Monochrome has a kill distance of about 200 meters, where monochrome cuts off, even at full power, and as it spreads out further and further the weaker it gets. There is no way, even if they all focused up on Ah Gou, that Ah Gou could take out that entire army.
 If hypothetically they all got vaporized within 10-50 feet within 15-20 seconds and you could fit a 200 horned gods in that radius optimistically, it would take Ah Gou 1 minute of consistent full power monchrome to kill 800 gods, out of an army that is combating roughly over 100,000(going out on a limb on this one since 40,000 are humans and the dark ones were 100,000+ including men, women and children) people/dark ones. No sense in that what so ever, especially when you have a co-ordinated military effort against them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 2, 2015)

^You got a problem with me Tian?


----------



## Tian (Jun 2, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^You got a problem with me Tian?


Man i think you've thrown in your fair share of cheap shots. C'mon that last comment to NiTian? Not cool man. Not cool. I raised an entire race for this?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 2, 2015)

The Grand Marshal was on some Moses level stuff when Tain Wu first attacked him back in the day.

I miss him. Imagine him being alive today basically giving Tain Wu the treatment Wu geng gave Douche bai.


----------



## Tian (Jun 2, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Grand Marshal was on some Moses level stuff when Tain Wu first attacked him back in the day.
> 
> I miss him. Imagine him being alive today basically giving Tain Wu the treatment Wu geng gave Douche bai.


NiTian ErXing was invincible back in the day. I would love if he got revived by YongHeng as a service to the world, and perhaps Qiong Jiong Jie, with hell power ups.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2015)

NiTian is too beautiful for this world. With him, Zhen Chen, Zi Yu and Ah Gou, the Gods would be hopelessly outmatched without the Dragon gods.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jun 2, 2015)

> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk/Rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok lets agree to disagree about ChiLong. Also the neg rep a year ago was because you were spoilering without spoiler tags, just seeking attention. Let it go man ever since that you hate on everything i post. Just put me on your ignore list. Also your weird rage posts about Tian Wu, even when nobody was talking about him or praising him confirmes for me that you have issues. Goodbye forever.


----------



## Tian (Jun 7, 2015)

Guy if you haven't voted NiTian yet do it now over in the manga lounge. He had an outstanding lead but zabuza fans posted in the naruto manga section. Today is the decider.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 7, 2015)

voting for zabuza...


serious he is by far the most overrated nardo chapter,and he is just average


----------



## Shiny (Jun 7, 2015)

i was reading the chat of egscan and someone said we will have the chapter just next week...i hope the guy was bullshitting


----------



## Shiny (Jun 7, 2015)

it seems no cleaner once again


----------



## Tian (Jun 7, 2015)

Shiny said:


> it seems no cleaner once again


What the hell is going on with the cleaners at EG scans. This actually has happened at least 3 if not 4 or 5 times. What is happening that they keep bailing?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 7, 2015)

Perhaps the FSJ art is too demanding?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2015)

But mah monochrome.....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 8, 2015)

I R Disappoint


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I've lurked here for over a year and have enjoyed the posts. Finally decided to make an account. I've read Feng Shen Ji twice now including the Chinese raws haha. Ah Gou has to be my favorite mc in any story by far. The fighting is about to get pretty good from here on out!


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2015)

Ah Gou Musashi said:


> Hey guys, I've lurked here for over a year and have enjoyed the posts. Finally decided to make an account. I've read Feng Shen Ji twice now including the Chinese raws haha. Ah Gou has to be my favorite mc in any story by far. The fighting is about to get pretty good from here on out!



Welcome to the forum. Nice name 

I don't plan on reading the raws tbh. FSJ is one of those manhwa you can get by without dialogue on but I don't enjoy reading something I can't understand tbh.


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Darth said:


> Welcome to the forum. Nice name
> 
> I don't plan on reading the raws tbh. FSJ is one of those manhwa you can get by without dialogue on but I don't enjoy reading something I can't understand tbh.



With some mangas I can't help myself. Its still just as good the third time in English.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Added some green to your rep for liking quality. Welcome to the forums.

If you enjoy FSJ I suggest you read Shin Angyo Onshi and Berserk


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Jun 8, 2015)

~Avant~ said:


> Added some green to your rep for liking quality. Welcome to the forums.
> 
> If you enjoy FSJ I suggest you read Shin Angyo Onshi and Berserk



Thank you and back at you  I have dabbled in beserk for a few chapters but I like to read my manga in whole or chunks and haven't gotten to that one. What I recently just got into is I have binge read the breaker pt 1 and 2 and started combat continent. I read all the main manga and vagabond/noblesse/tower of god/girls of wild/Feng, few others.

I got a buddy into Feng too and he always calls me after a new chapter is out all excited how badass it is.


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2015)

Ah Ghou crushed that God .
Humiliation at it's finest.
I wonder if Ne Sha's mom comes to help them .
Darkness vs Gods will be fun fight.
Though probably it is not happening.
Well Ah Ghou needs another opponent now


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2015)

Where is my monochrome


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

egscan dropped feng shen ji

we will have to do it  ourselves 
































Chapter 82 



























o wait, no new chapter


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

*they are fucking hereeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

Translator: sharogy

proofreader: sharogy

Cleaner: sharogy




just donate all your money to this guy


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2015)

Chi Long has landed, it's game fucking over.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

"Im going to pee all over  their sacred ground"


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2015)

Seriously though Sharogy is an absolute legend.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 14, 2015)

They've finally arrived now everyone will see what the real Ancient Gods are capable of.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

True void>>>>>>>>>>>>





ne zha is the mvp , now finally we have an idea of how strong is that dragon, when we were in the season 2 i thought it was stronger than tian


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2015)

Shiny said:


> True void>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiny why would you think that ANYTHING could compare to Tian. He's Tian. That's like saying that i think a strong man could be stronger than the strongest man who ever lived. It's just absurd!


----------



## Quuon (Jun 14, 2015)

How strong are these guys in comparison to Tian? They look beastly.


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2015)

Quuon said:


> How strong are these guys in comparison to Tian? They look beastly.


No one beats Tian, but these guys are still in a league of their own.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2015)

Tian said:


> Shiny why would you think that ANYTHING could compare to Tian. He's Tian. That's like saying that i think a strong man could be stronger than the strongest man who ever lived. It's just absurd!



Well to be fair it is a giant dragon.


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well to be fair it is a giant dragon.


That is a fair point but i think that since Ah Gou pretty much confirmed that Tian could talk on the armoured city which just clocked it in the face, i think tian could take it  Although they wouldn't fight due to the whole dragon clan thing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2015)

Quuon said:


> How strong are these guys in comparison to Tian? They look beastly.



They were part of the original Ancient Gods that Tian completely annihilated so they're still well below Tian. Still, you can guess they're monsters if their own right.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck yeah, Sir Ne Zha, vanguard of the Dark Ones, ace mecha pilot, master diplomat and political manipulator has arrived.  

Dark One hordes under the saviour Ah Gou.
Human army lead by a crazy berserker and Shit-Eating Prince.
Fallen Gods out for vengeance.
Mecha Army from Phantom Island.

Charging them Gods to piss all over their stuff



Xuan Feng still hasn't decided to join the fight. 
Zi Yu taking his sweet time to get here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2015)

If Xuan came in this fight would be over.

A sneak attack true void=Dead.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 14, 2015)

xuang feng can solo all the dark ones and humans with a single true void


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2015)

does tian ever come back?


----------



## Tenma (Jun 16, 2015)

Shy said:


> does tian ever come back?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes /10char


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2015)

Good Lan Yue is back, Ah Gou needs more notches on his belt. 

Things are just getting so sexy with Huang and Chi Long entering the fray. We still have Shi Xing, Zhen Chen, Zi Yu and Xuan Feng to properly enter the fray.

Though of course, at the end of the day, Ah Gou will put out a Monochrome that will make Lan Yue cry and Huang and Chi Long cry out "wtf Tian?" and we will lap it up because it will be the most glorious thing ever.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 21, 2015)

don't put your hopes high(is this shitty grammar right?)

I don't know how accurate is this but 

egscan still needs a proofreader and a cleaner, not sure if sharogy will do it for us again


----------



## Darth (Jun 21, 2015)

Shiny your grammar has always been shit. 

Considering the fact that you've been on an anime forum exposed to correct grammar for the last 3 years and you haven't improved at all doesn't even phase me anymore. 

We don't hold it against you, don't worry.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 21, 2015)

A proofreader is just a grammar and syntax checker, right? No need to speak Chinese?


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2015)

Shiny is the betterest at the english usingness. 

On another note: I am hoping this chapter is released because this is where we see Xuan Feng show how powerful he is. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Don't ruin the moment those who read this


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2015)

Our lord and saviour Sharogy posted up yet more for us. I honestly think that he is hands down one of the best people involved in bringing manga to our plebly eyes. 

When he crushed his eye


----------



## Shiny (Jun 21, 2015)

Sharogyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2015)

Chi Long is out buoys. And he is ready to wreck some shit. Also i love how Xuan Feng threw in that Tian Wu would probably wreck house(obviously when he is at peak performance).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

Holy shit, the story gets better and better and better and better. 

Qi Long completely schooled who I believe is the second strongest Sage King. Not only shows how strong they are but removed a Sage King that Ah Gou and co couldn't easily defeat.

This also shows how supreme Tian is and really, how much he was still holding back when he fought Zi Yu and Ah Gou. 

I still find it funny that Shen Yen said that he controls the strongest army when Tian alone is still supreme over everyone.

ALSO! First thing Xin Yue Kui offers to Qi Long is to sleep with her. HAR!



Tian said:


> Chi Long is out buoys. And he is ready to wreck some shit. Also i love how Xuan Feng threw in that Tian Wu would probably wreck house(obviously when he is at peak performance).



Hardly, he was talking about how Tian Wu was always blindly following Shen Yen's orders and told Xuan Feng not to question Shen Yen.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 21, 2015)

Xuan Feng. Why did it have to take so long for you to turn to the good guys though. 

If there's justice in this world, Tian Wu and Lan Yue are going to have a close encounter with Shen Yen's extermination squads. Please, please.

Shi Xing is about to be unleashed. When the fuck does Zi Yu get in here.


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy shit, the story gets better and better and better and better.
> 
> Qi Long completely schooled who I believe is the second strongest Sage King. Not only shows how strong they are but removed a Sage King that Ah Gou and co couldn't easily defeat.
> 
> ...


Ah! I am incredibly slow, i didn't cop it. I've said it before, Xuan Feng isn't a warrior and he's not used to fighting. The easiest way to explain it is that he's like the Plutonian in the comic irredeemable. He is so Overpowered he's never had to learn how to fight. Even when he was against Shi Xing, he controlled everything from the first strike. He wasn't built to take hits. It would only take one good hit to take him out, and i think an attack by an ancient good would constitute as a good hit.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 21, 2015)

he was still able to block barehanded nitian's sword...


of course he is nowhere tian wu in endurance and durability but he is by no means a glass cannon



and wtf where is the true void


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

That's a fair point about Xuan Feng, didn't consider that his endurance isn't as high as Tian Wus.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah Xuan Feng being off-paneled wasn't nice. I get that they didn't want us to see the ancients fighting before they run into their main opponents, but still. Like he said he wouldn't win but he certainly couldn't be defeated that quickly, he's insanely fast on the doge if nothing else. And if he used his biggest moves it would be visible from other locations. Plus the broken ass true void.

I'd rather he defected Zhen Chan style and someone else (cough Tian Wu and Lan Yue cough) was used for hype.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 21, 2015)

Finally something interesting is happening...but...bi-weekly 

Guessing Zi Yu will handle one of the Ancient Gods while Shi Xing gets the other


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 21, 2015)

Shi Xing should definitely get one, he's son of Tian so it's even a sort of Dragon Tribe rematch.

But Ah Gou is still lacking an opponent right now if Zi Yu takes the other one.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 21, 2015)

ooo not shi xing the king of asspulls


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 21, 2015)

Shiny said:


> ooo not shi xing the king of asspulls





I find it annoying too, but that's precisely why I want to unleash him against Shen Yen's side. 

Shen Yen is such a douchebag, let him deal with the double immortal deus ex machina and let us know how it went.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

WHY ISN'T IT NEXT WEEK YET? I MUST HAVE THE NEXT CHAPTER!


----------



## Shiny (Jun 21, 2015)

You can have the raw,join us


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't because Tian would frown at me.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2015)

Series is gonna start getting released every two weeks from now on due to lack of cleaners.

Happening when the best part starts though


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2015)

Can i just say that Shen Yen is such a petty friend. "You called me a stupid head behind my back, i will end your lineage and salt the earth which your kind reside on". He seems so hard-done-by since she called him names behind his back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

Shen Yen is that kid in high school that goes postal because you beat him at Pokemon.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 22, 2015)

Tian said:


> Can i just say that Shen Yen is such a petty friend. "You called me a stupid head behind my back, i will end your lineage and salt the earth which your kind reside on". He seems so hard-done-by since she called him names behind his back.




Not to mention he isn't even a pure ancient God either. He was also one of Tian's hybrids, he got some ancient vigor and changed his looks but he ain't a pure Pan Gu. 
He even said he changed his appearance to look like that, he still has all the memories and motivations Shen Yen had and he's not a crystal revived ancient.

He's pure douchebag. I expected him to get rid of the Gods who clearly were wishing he fucked off like Xin Yue Kui and Xuan Feng, but he even turns on the uber loyals like Tian Wu and the others he got rid off before and we didn't see.

Ah Gou has given some very satisfying shit eating kicks but Shen Yen's will be most satisfactory.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2015)

"because you called me an old fart behind my back"


----------



## Tenma (Jun 22, 2015)

Xuan Feng 

Sure, he got offpaneled but he was still awesome.

It didn't seem that clear from the RAWs but it did seem like the battle before the Ancient  Gods arrived had devolved into everyone vs Tian Wu.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2015)

And ah gou used his throne for a while 

This is in the level of "you let rin die"


----------



## Matariki (Jun 22, 2015)

Man, that was a good chapter

Xuan Feng


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2015)

Remember when the honored ones thought they could beat the gods?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Remember when the honored ones thought they could beat the gods?



These fodder Smelting Aura People are kicking some ass right now.

Show some respect.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2015)

They cant even harm a half dead tian wu,i wonder what happens if the ancient gods meet them 


But yea they are great god lvl material


----------



## Tian (Jun 22, 2015)

Here i think is an accurate tier list. 

1) Tian
2) Tian 
3) Tian 
4) Ancient gods of the Dragon Clan 
5) Zi Yu
6) Ah Gou
7) Ancient Dark Ones 
8) Ne Zha with control of the giant City 
9) Sage Kings
10) The Great Generals
11) The Honoured Ones
12) Jiang Xiang
13) The 100 formation Gods
14) The Fallen Gods
15) The great gods
16) Ancient Winged Gods 
17) Dark One's 
18) Humans

Honourable mention for the number 1 spot: Tian.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2015)

Shiny said:


> They cant even harm a half dead tian wu,i wonder what happens if the ancient gods meet them



they're regular citizis of wan qu. nothing next to the honored ones.


----------



## Tian (Jun 22, 2015)

Stannis said:


> they're regular citizis of wan qu. nothing next to the honored ones.


Considering that to Tian Wu regular dark one's are paper to be torn through, based smelting Aura people can take Tian Wu's punches(even half dead) is insane and really says alot aobut the honoured one's themselves.


----------



## Darth (Jun 22, 2015)

Tian said:


> Here i think is an accurate tier list.
> 
> 1) Tian
> 2) Tian
> ...



I'd put some of the sage kings above Ne Zha tbh. 

Also Li Jing isn't on that list. 

And you didn't list the OG badass Emperor Zhou or Shi Xing. Both of which I'd put above Ah Gou. You got something against wielders of the Immortal Phoenix?

And if you're going to include Ne Zha and the giant city then it's only fair you include Tian's massive Black Dragon as well.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 22, 2015)

Shi Xing you could make an argument for but Emperor Zhou? He has shown nothing except he could kill some god fodder, something Ah Gou has done pretty easily himself. I don't see how he is stronger than him.

I'm surprised though that Tian thinks Ne Zha is stronger than any of the Sage Kings. Is it something concerning the raws that influenced your opinion? At the very least I would think Tian Wu at full power would be considered above Ne Zha.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Remember when the honored ones thought they could beat the gods?



The Honoured Ones are considerably stronger than the Citizens of Wan Qu here. Bu Nu gave Ah Gou a considerably harder fight than Transcendent Vigour Bai Lian.



Darth said:


> I'd put some of the sage kings above Ne Zha tbh.
> 
> Also Li Jing isn't on that list.
> 
> ...



Emperor Zhou above Ah Gou? He hasn't done anything to compare with Ah Gou. And Shi Xing is debatable, it's been shown that even with the Phoenix powers, he can still be overwhelmed with brute power and Ah Gou has potentially more brute power than anyone in the world.


----------



## convict (Jun 22, 2015)

The head of the honored ones is pretty underrated. He was legitimately taking on Ah Gou and the big three great generals at the same time and doing well. Asides from the Long family I only see current Zi Yu or Zhen Chan matching him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The Honoured Ones are considerably stronger than the Citizens of Wan Qu here. Bu Nu gave Ah Gou a considerably harder fight than Transcendent Vigour Bai Lian.
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zhou above Ah Gou? He hasn't done anything to compare with Ah Gou. And Shi Xing is debatable, it's been shown that even with the Phoenix powers, he can still be overwhelmed with brute power and Ah Gou has potentially more brute power than anyone in the world.



That's a understatement. Wu Geng made a joke out of Bai lian. Bu Nu almost killed Wu Geng twice and at the end of the fight wu geng got help from cry baby boy.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 22, 2015)

Tian said:


> Here i think is an accurate tier list.
> 
> 1) Tian
> 2) Tian
> ...



Great Gods seem abit low- Tian Kui, Zhui Ri, Werewolf Shi Xing and even Gui Mu were alot more impressive than the 100 formation fodders or the Fallen Gods.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 22, 2015)

> I'd put some of the sage kings above Ne Zha tbh.
> 
> Also Li Jing isn't on that list.
> 
> ...



The Wan Qu city is definitely stronger than the Sage Kings. Wu Geng with all his Monochrome power could at best slow it down for a few moments (although he admitted Tian would stop it outright).

Shi Xing is theoretically immortal but he's crap at fighting compared to Ah Gou who should have long surpassed him. Ah Gou would casually stomp Emperor Zhou with his monochrome currently.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 23, 2015)

Bai lian can beat bu nu if he use his divine skill from the start


----------



## Tian (Jun 24, 2015)

Darth said:


> I'd put some of the sage kings above Ne Zha tbh.
> 
> Also Li Jing isn't on that list.
> 
> ...


1) Tian
2) Tian 
3) Tian 
4) Ancient gods of the Dragon Clan 
5) Zi Yu
6) Ah Gou
7) Ancient Dark Ones 
8) Ne Zha with control of the giant City 
9) Ancient Dragon
10) Sage Kings
11) Shi Xing
12) The Great Generals
13) The Honoured Ones
14) Jiang Xiang
15) Li Jing
16) Zi Zhou
17) The 100 formation Gods
18) The Fallen Gods
19) The great gods
20) Ancient Winged Gods 
21) Dark One's 
22) Humans

This is the updated power tiers. It operates on the premise of groups in most cases which means while power levels vary, i think this is where the average out on the power tier, for example NiTian and Qiong Xiong Jie were definitely above Sage King level, for want of an example although i highly doubt that any of the sage kings could get in a brawl with the giant. Zi Zhou was cool but he doesn't rank anywhere near the top. I'm going to get alot of hate for my positioning of Shi Xing but he has yet to prove he can fight on par with a sage king. His match up was perfect for him but the only way he could win was taking them both out of the fight. He didn't beat him with strength or power hence his low rank. 

That could improve over the course of the manga, especially considering his curse and the immortal phoenix but as of now he is low on the power tier. As for my positioning of the great gods, it's been seen first hand that the great gods just seem like figure heads and poster boys, the only real threat being Zhu Ri(Who absconded) and Tian Kui(Who i beat was next in line for a potential Sage King title years down the line). The 100 gods have experience on their side, and the fallen gods are packing some heavy hitters that would knock out any great god. It really says alot when they haven't brought a new generation of Great Gods into the plot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2015)

Lumping the Sage Kings is silly when there's a huge power discrepancy between them all.


----------



## Tian (Jun 25, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Lumping the Sage Kings is silly when there's a huge power discrepancy between them all.


As a collective that's how i rate their power and i highly doubt they could beat anyone above the number 10 spot, even Zhen Chan, Although he might, but i must be proven. The Great Generals are all lumped in together aswell even when NiTian ErXing and Qiong Xiong Jie proved that they were above sage king level.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 25, 2015)

What is Ah Gou going to do to Zhen Chan exactly?

Also 





> NiTian and Qiong Xiong Jie were definitely above Sage King level,



Not really. They are Sage King level above is pushing it. Especially Post skip.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2015)

Must be proven? Casually blocks Tian Wu's transcendent empowered Thunderclap and teleports away without him even knowing what happened? 

I strongly doubt Ah Gou or Zi Yu can casually shrug off an empowered Thunderclap. Zhen Chen is top-tier outside of Ancient Dragon Gods


----------



## HeiLong (Jun 27, 2015)

Tian said:


> 1) Tian
> 2) Tian
> 3) Tian
> 4) Ancient gods of the Dragon Clan
> ...



This list is stupid. How can a 100 formation retired great god be stronger than the current great gods. It was confirmed that almost all of them were not at their peak and had gotten rusty. Putting general rape above the Sage Kings is also weird. Maybe you need to reread some stuff. Also you put the great gods so far below the Honoured ones yet Tian Ku is at least as strong as some of them, if not stronger.  Putting fighter with so many different styles and gaps between them in the same category just doesn't work. For example the difference between the weakest honored one and the strongest is just enourmous.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 27, 2015)

Tian said:


> As for my positioning of the great gods, it's been seen first hand that the great gods just seem like figure heads and poster boys, the only real threat being Zhu Ri(Who absconded) and Tian Kui(Who i beat was next in line for a potential Sage King title years down the line). The 100 gods have experience on their side, and the fallen gods are packing some heavy hitters that would knock out any great god. It really says alot when they haven't brought a new generation of Great Gods into the plot.



100 Gods getting whipped while going 5-6 vs 1 against the Great Generals doesn't speak well for them. The 100 Gods either quit or were flat out beaten out of their position.

All the Great Gods we have actually seen fight were highly impressive and don't seem that far from the Dark One Generals. Zi Dian and Fu Yi were among the strongest Fallen Gods, and the former kinda sucked and the latter was only equal to Gui Mu. The swordswoman leader (forgot her name) got oneshotted by Tian Kui, Ah Lan got wrecked by werewolf Shi Xing, and YunZhongZi stomped by Zhui Ri. If the Great Gods are weak that can only because of an assumption that the fire and rain gods suck ass, because the general trend is that they live up to their title.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2015)

I need my fix


----------



## Shiny (Jul 5, 2015)

chapter just tomorrow


sharogy words


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Tian (Jul 5, 2015)

Where is my Chapter! Sharogy plz!


----------



## Cromer (Jul 5, 2015)

What sort of help can I render to speed up FSJ scans?


----------



## Shiny (Jul 5, 2015)

give a lot of money to a good cleaner


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2015)

Praise Tian

Chapter 161


----------



## Shiny (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy fucking shitttyyyuiiiiii  da heell flying fuck what the shit was that monster fucking shit


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 5, 2015)

Wu geng was talking so much shit this chapter. It was to much


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wu geng was talking so much shit this chapter. It was to much



Oh ye of such little faith.

There is no such thing as too much trash talk. He has to do it to make up for every other protaganist in existence.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2015)

Is this the first time we've seen the link between soul gear and the user's actual body?

I don't remember anyone else being significantly injured when their soul gear was damaged..


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2015)

Darth said:


> Is this the first time we've seen the link between soul gear and the user's actual body?
> 
> I don't remember anyone else being significantly injured when their soul gear was damaged..



It might not even be the link to the canon but the sheer force of the blow that has caused his spine to break. It was arrogant of Ah ghoul to start spouting bullshit despite knowing the severity of the situation. Everyone can sense there are two fuckers giving of Tian like auras, evaluate then take action.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> It might not even be the link to the canon but the sheer force of the blow that has caused his spine to break. It was arrogant of Ah ghoul to start spouting bullshit despite knowing the severity of the situation. Everyone can sense there are two fuckers giving of Tian like auras, evaluate then take action.



Idk, it doesn't _look_ like it was the sheer force of blow that cracked his spine..


----------



## Tian (Jul 6, 2015)

Qiong Xiong Jie factured when his limit break was broken, even when he was outside monochromes effective range. Female general with the bow's sou gear broke when she was almost kill by zhen chan so there is indeed a link but i think it depends on the person in question.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 6, 2015)

Clearly Mecha Ne Zha is the only one on the level of these ancients 

Tian Wu got himself a dose of reality, good.

I think Ah Gou's trash talking was great. Shen Yen was making his entrance to try to demoralize the troops, Ah Gou wanted to fire up the defiant spirit by showing he was not afraid + reminding the time they beat Shen Yen and took his chair + use Tian Wu to reming people Gods get arrogant and fall even if they appear undefeatable.
Surrender is not an option anyways and he can't exactly delay things when he's standing right there between the armies.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 6, 2015)

Huang feng durability is greater than we thought...he survived punchs that could destroy dark cannon


----------



## HeiLong (Jul 6, 2015)

Does Tian Ku come from this Red Dragons transendent vigor? This guy seems to have huge punching power and the only one who had insane punching power was Tian Ku and he's red as well.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 6, 2015)

There was a God in the flashbacks of the ancient war that had actual red skin just like Tian Kui, I think he looks more like him.


To be honest I would rather have a couple of these guys be revived because they look more unique, the dragon tribe dudes are very Tian like in design (I don't know if their fight styles will be very different because I haven't read the raws, hope so). 
The bird dude with wings and red demon look like fun.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 6, 2015)

If i remember the author retconned their design...


----------



## Tian (Jul 6, 2015)

He did retcon their design but it seems it's in keeping with the story since most of them in the flaskback were winged gods it aso seems to be that Pan Gu isn't a member of the dragon clan because for one, he has no dragons and for another he had wings when confronting the ancient dark ones. 

Also is it just me or is the site all kinds of fucked up at the moment?


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 6, 2015)

Tian said:


> Also is it just me or is the site all kinds of fucked up at the moment?




It's working right now for me but earlier on I got some kind of error on mainpage and when I finally got in it was messed up for a while.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 6, 2015)

Damn, that came outta nowhere.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, obviously Shi Xing will take one of the Dragon Gods, being Tian's son and all.

Still, given the last time we saw him he was getting pwned by pre-transcendent vigour Xuan Feng he's gonna need one helluva powerup to compete.


----------



## convict (Jul 7, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wu geng was talking so much shit this chapter. It was to much



Tian Wu killed two of his most prized lieutenants. And he was doing it for a mad tyrant who couldn't give two shits about him. Tian Wu deserved this and more. But hopefully now he fights on the good side a bit. I have always been a fan of his fighting style and power.


----------



## Tian (Jul 7, 2015)

If Tian is dead do you think in his last moments that he gave his transcendent vigor to his son?


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 7, 2015)

Honestly if the Red Dragon is a brute force guy like he seems to be, Shi Xing is quite a hard opponent as it is. The guy is borderline unkilable. The phoenix itself is legit unkillable, even Tian himself couldn't actually kill the phoenix for good in their old fights, but even a host is almost impossible to smash.

Looks like it has to be overpowered and somehow restrained, or sent away by some hax ability. If Red Dragon lacks restraining or hax moves he's going to have a big headache with Shi Xing because he can take vast amounts of punches and physical abuse and jump back in.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2015)

Shi Xing is going to need a big power up just to touch the Big red man if Mister Speed Xuan could barley stall him the dude is Hella fast.

He already proven he is faster then 100 percent Enel (Bu Nu) by the way he blitzed wu geng and moved even faster then his dark cannon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2015)

Zi Yu should be able to put up a pretty decent showing, considering how he performed against Tian.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2015)

They need Zhen Chan


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2015)

His healing powers are broken......but then again, so is Ah Gou's spine.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 8, 2015)

Ah gou is out of this war for good


----------



## Matariki (Jul 16, 2015)

where is the new chapter?


----------



## Tapion (Jul 16, 2015)

Not out


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Its become bi-weekly now


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 19, 2015)

Chapter today I hope? This bi-weekly thing is killing me.


----------



## Tian (Jul 19, 2015)

It should release anytime in the next four - five hours.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 19, 2015)

The wait is killing me


----------



## Tapion (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Shiny (Jul 19, 2015)

I even forgot about the raws already


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 19, 2015)

Sup guys. Is this the waiting room.


----------



## HeiLong (Jul 19, 2015)

Gotta give respect to the guy that is doing these chapters on his own. Feng Shen Ji has about twice the pages compared to most manga's.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2015)

*joins waiting*


----------



## Orca (Jul 19, 2015)

I left off at chapter 130 or something. Caught up again. Can't resist the urge to look at the raws


----------



## Shiny (Jul 19, 2015)

Luffee said:


> I left off at chapter 130 or something. Caught up again. Can't resist the urge to look at the raws




Chapter 135 helping a friend


----------



## Tian (Jul 19, 2015)

I want to see the hope in people's eyes die when they see Chi Long in action properly. C'mon Sharogy i need this! It is my only means of sustenance.


----------



## Orca (Jul 19, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Chapter 135 helping a friend



There's no turning back now


----------



## Matariki (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2015)

PRAISE THE GREAT SHAROGY, HEI LONG'S SUCCESSOR


*Spoiler*: __ 




FINALLY SHI XING. HONOURED ONES GET REKT. IS THAT NOTHINGNESS I SPY BEFORE ME?


----------



## Orca (Jul 19, 2015)

So I just marathoned the raws and I want to know that.. 

Raw Talk: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't get to see the third dragon guy? Wtf?


----------



## Ruse (Jul 19, 2015)

Chi Long


----------



## Tian (Jul 19, 2015)

IT'S OUT.


PRAISE THE GREAT SHAROGY, HEI LONG'S SUCCESSOR


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 19, 2015)

Mecha Ne Zha is the MVP as usual. 
Now we're unleashing the son of Tian upon these fuckers. 
But only in two weeks.


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2015)

So. Next chapter when?


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Jul 20, 2015)

Glad I read the raws now that these English translations are coming out inconsistently. 

Some good battle scenes. When shen yen mentions the honored ones not knowing war, too bad the guys that fought the generals aren't there. Same outcome but they'd own more until red dragon crushes

Oh yeah whats that stuff coming from ah gou that looks like nothingness? And that priest guy said what he felt was exactly like it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2015)

3rd, not 3th


----------



## HeiLong (Jul 20, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> 3rd, not 3th


Thanks so much.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't notice that you're from Belgium so English likely isn't your first language. My bad, I assumed otherwise because it's the internet.


----------



## HeiLong (Jul 20, 2015)

I think Shen Yen is being stupid. One of these dragons could easily turn on him even if he wins te war. Boasting about erasing all non ancient god while he himself isnt really an original ancient god. He says he wants to rule like Tian but Tian ruled so long only because of the enourmous gap between him and the rest. I think these ancient gods are stronger than Shen Yen, some Sage Kings can probably beat him and Ah Gou and ZiYu are prob stronger as well. He's to confident no-one will betray him.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 20, 2015)

Chi Long


----------



## Tian (Jul 20, 2015)

This chapter is delicious. Waited for so long for this to be translated and it's worth it to taste the despair on this thread at the massacre of the above-fodder citizens of wan qu.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 20, 2015)

I was hoping Ah Gou was going to hit Chi Long with some based Divine Monochrome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2015)

~Avant~ said:


> I was hoping Ah Gou was going to hit Chi Long with some based Divine Monochrome.



He will eventually but we still need to see Zi Yu and possibly Zhen Chen.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 20, 2015)

Zi Yu really is taking his sweet time to get here. Preparing his dramatic entrance, probably. But mostly we need someone to fix Ah Gou's back so he can get back in the fight.

Also, I was surprised the Shit Eating Prince stepped up to fight Chi Long up close. Not bad for a schemer psychopath.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Shit eating prince hasnt used any Smelting Aura despite being trained by Nezha's dad for so many years. -__-


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2015)

Not that it would do much at this stage.


----------



## Amol (Jul 21, 2015)

Ah Gou needs a healer asap.
And I still don't understand about Son of Tian part . 
Is he legitimate child between Tian and his wife?
Though Bai Cai proved herself a Top tier waifu


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 21, 2015)

Amol said:


> .
> Is he legitimate child between Tian and his wife?


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 21, 2015)

Amol said:


> And I still don't understand about Son of Tian part .
> Is he legitimate child between Tian and his wife?




I don't think so, my guess is during those thousands  and thousands of years Tian was waiting by himself he had sex with some babe and a kid was born. It was also heavily implied multiple times Xin Yue Kui slept with Tian during her days as High Priest, so he was definitely getting some on the side.

Pretty sure if he was from his dragon wife he'd actually care about him, if nothing else because it came from the love of his life. But as we saw Tian didn't give a damn and apparently they never even met.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 21, 2015)

tian fucking other wimen 


he could have created shi xing from his own transcedent vigour


----------



## Amol (Jul 21, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I don't think so, my guess is during those thousands  and thousands of years Tian was waiting by himself he had sex with some babe and a kid was born. It was also heavily implied multiple times Xin Yue Kui slept with Tian during her days as High Priest, so he was definitely getting some on the side.
> 
> Pretty sure if he was from his dragon wife he'd actually care about him, if nothing else because it came from the love of his life. But as we saw Tian didn't give a damn and apparently they never even met.



Tian seemed to love his Dragon Wife too much to cheat on her . She was his reason to live after all.
And didn't it is only implied that dear old aunt 'wanted' to sleep with Tian so as to become queen?
I don't think she ever succeeded in actually doing that because you bet she would have made sure to get herself knocked up in first try .
Maybe be he is just Tian's adopted son after all (he doesn't have those Dragons on his back).


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not like it's nefarious cheating, Tian's wife died and he spent hundreds of thousands of years alone trying to revive her. It's not like they were both there, he was a widower for all those eons.
Besides, we don't know what the morals of the Gods are, it's probably normal for the ruler of the universe to have concubines or something. We've seen at least one orgy going on and Xuan Feng used to chase a bunch of girls around the gardens to flirt.

I don't buy Shi Xing being adopted because we are told he never even met Tian, and obviously Tian never cared one bit about him going by what happened and the fact he never thought of him for a second on panel. The point of adopting is taking care of the child, if Tian never did, it's unreasonable to assume he's adopted. Same as far as being some special creation, what's the point if you don't care.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 2, 2015)

you guys have no shame?


its fucking out!! Ep 199


----------



## HeiLong (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice chapter. Those 2 dragons are getting so much  hype lol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2015)

Anytime now Zi Yu, anytime now.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2015)

Totally forgot Wu Geng was corrupted by the darkness. Wouldn't be surprised if Ah Lan really does die and he gives himself over to it.

I'd rather that didn't happen tho.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 2, 2015)

> Totally forgot Wu Geng was corrupted by the darkness. Wouldn't be surprised if Ah Lan really does die and he gives himself over to it.
> 
> I'd rather that didn't happen tho.


How does Ah Ghou have the power of nothingness didn't it stay with wiht ne za's mom.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 2, 2015)

Seems Shi Xing was really just old as fuck and born during the age of the ancient gods


----------



## Shiny (Aug 2, 2015)

^it doesn't make any sense,wasn't it a translation error?


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Seems Shi Xing was really just old as fuck and born during the age of the ancient gods



Pretty sure they were talking about the Immortal Phoenix. Not Shi Xing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah, he was clearly talking about the Immortal Phoenix. Shi Xing himself is one of the younger gods. 



wowfel said:


> How does Ah Ghou have the power of nothingness didn't it stay with wiht ne za's mom.



It may have infected him. There's nothing to say that it can only reside in one person, after all it was going to take over the entire Smelting Aura realm.


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 3, 2015)

Shiny said:


> ^it doesn't make any sense,wasn't it a translation error?



he interpreted it wrong, it is refering to the phoenix.


----------



## Amol (Aug 3, 2015)

Chapter felt 'slow'.
I know things are happening but still.
I really wonder what is going to happen to dear old Aunt in the end.
They can't really just forgive her.
Same with shit prince.
Currently both of them are allies to good guys .
What Ah Ghou really needs is something(or someone) that can instantly heal him(I found it strange that nobody yet tried to heal him not even Ah Lan). 
And 6 Eyed Freak continue to prove himself shit planner and strategist.
Surely 10 year old kid can plan better than him.
If only he had waited till the end of this War before betraying New Gods.

Now he is ignoring presence of Immortal Phoenix(the one who even gave hard time to Tian himself).
Truly a stupid and petty villain.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2015)

Amol said:


> Chapter felt 'slow'.
> I know things are happening but still.
> I really wonder what is going to happen to dear old Aunt in the end.
> They can't really just forgive her.
> Same with shit prince.



They're both utter twats but compared to the "good guys", they're harmless. They don't pose much of a threat.



> And 6 Eyed Freak continue to prove himself shit planner and strategist.
> Surely 10 year old kid can plan better than him.
> If only he had waited till the end of this War before betraying New Gods.
> 
> ...



There were very few New Gods alive, outside of the Sage Kings, the rest of the New Gods are on Ah Gou's side. And it's pretty obvious that with the possible exception of Zhen Chen (who is on Ah Gou's side), none of the Sage Kings would make a difference. They are cannon fodder at this stage to Qi and Huang Long. 

And the Immortal Phoenix? It did not give Tian a hard-time, Tian was the one that reduced it to its current state. If you haven't noticed, Shi Xing is currently losing to Qi Long.


----------



## sightlessreality (Aug 4, 2015)

Looked through the rest of the raws so Spoilers in advance.


*Spoiler*: __ 



All I will say is Ah Gou's nothingness power is pretty awesome seems completely immune to Mono Chrome


----------



## Shiny (Aug 4, 2015)

sightlessreality said:


> Looked through the rest of the raws so Spoilers in advance.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*RAW spoiler* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that shit is ridiculous overpowered...its  leagues above ah gou in the physical department(blocked chi long hammer with its own body) and its immune to pretty much everything...can use soul canon and gauntlet too..


----------



## Zenith (Aug 6, 2015)

reading the latest chapters made think about Tian's strength and how was he able to solo all the ancient Gods, considering the monstrosities that were just revived.

Also in his fight with Ah Gou was he really jobbing it that hard? As I remember(vaguely I admit) he faced some challenge, while the spawned ancient Gods seem to just plow through with ease

In other news Tian Wu is such a fine warrior. I was impressed with his love for combat(the scan where he says his love for combat is on par with that of the Dark Ones), and the sudden death sentence on TianXia was nothing short of (pun intended). He came thundering with anger and overwhelming power. It was really pleasant to read. Another character I found impressive was LinLin, and the fact that he was that ill and he was that strong... still!

Honorable mention to ShenYen the general, his backstory and him willing himself back to life were remarkable(not to mention that last hellish punch).

All in all, this manga proves to be a valuable investment of my time, even if I read it on a by-yearly basis ahah


----------



## Matariki (Aug 15, 2015)

I am waiting...


----------



## Tian (Aug 16, 2015)

I hate this bi-weekly release! I can guarantee they dropped staff so that it would be bi-weekly and spread out the release so egscans would keep FSJ fans! I actually can't wait for the chapters that are incoming.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 16, 2015)

I'l go in raw eventually.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Chapter 61


----------



## Matariki (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Shiny


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 16, 2015)

Lan Yue, doesn't mind becoming toilet cleaner for the ancients... Finally a guy that makes Tian Wu be the reasonable one. 

Sage King battle incoming I hope. I welcome a change from the dragon folks, dragon guys are badass but not the most interesting fighting styles for me so far (nor is the phoenix hax).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2015)

^don't think we are getting much of a fight.

Tian Wu is pretty beat up and just fatigued he used a lot of energy in his fights. Not to mention Lan Yue is kind of hax and op he did stomp mr.boogyman. 

Tian Wu might have the energy to fight him off and run away.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 16, 2015)

Well I haven't read the raws but if Lan Yue gets a fight at all it's unlikely to be from the Dragon folks, so if it's either Zhen Chan or Zu Yi or Wu Geng etc. will do fine too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol @ shi xing getting one shotted


----------



## Shiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lol @ shi xing getting one shotted





wasn't ah gou's spine one shotted by the other ancient god?


----------



## Tian (Aug 16, 2015)

Best thing about Shi Xing is he could get one shot a million times and still bring it back.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that if they do a season 4, Shi Xing will die. I can see it with the amount he's survived to date.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2015)

Shiny said:


> wasn't ah gou's spine one shotted by the other ancient god?



Broke spine vs Turned into a ashen corpse

I think Au gou came out ahead there


----------



## Morglay (Aug 16, 2015)

Bannai said:


> How could those two dragon gods lose to a weary Tian though



Arrogance >>> Stamina. 

L2logic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2015)

Bannai said:


> How could those two dragon gods lose to a weary Tian though



Because they had hurt his waifu and you never hurt someones waifu. 

Also Shi Xing is literally a saiyan, he also gets a zenkai whenever he comes back.


----------



## Tian (Aug 16, 2015)

Tians greatest weapon is determination and absolute conviction. If he determines it, it will happen, come hell or high water. He had no doubt in his mind and he just does it. That's why he's unbeatable unless he gives up himself.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2015)

Was mr.thunder dragon in love with tian


----------



## convict (Aug 16, 2015)

Tian was kind of an asshole to his bros. Hei Long clearly looked like he didn't want to hurt him even if that was possible. He should have spared the two dragons after killing everyone else.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2015)

They let Pan Gu nearly kill Bai Long and stood by while Pan Gu issued Hei Long's death.


----------



## Tian (Aug 16, 2015)

I have to say about the whole "leave the two dragons alive thing", it doesn't seem very realistic. "While i murder his lover, you guys go kill hei long for defending our entire race from another race that i provoked". Pan Gu isn't even a member of the dragon clan, i don't know how he got the top spot.


----------



## convict (Aug 16, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They let Pan Gu nearly kill Bai Long and stood by while Pan Gu issued Hei Long's death.



Judging by Huang Long's recollections there seems to be more to it. He clearly wasn't trying to kill him and loved him (like a brother or lover who knows).


----------



## Matariki (Aug 27, 2015)

It's been a while..


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 27, 2015)

Bi-weekly release is ruining our fun.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, its killing the momentum.

Good thing we got Berserk this week, and the HST is pretty decent, but FSJ was one series that could be relied on to be excellent week after week.  (and since I can read chinese relatively well, it must be worse for those who can't read the raws)

Not slighting Sharogy and co obviously, they are obviously trying their darndest to get this thing out with regularity.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 30, 2015)

Chapter 36

It's out.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 30, 2015)

What a cliffhanger!


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Bi-weekly release is ruining our fun.



Easy going scans just finding another way to milk the series, they knew it was almost finished so plotted for a way to extend it.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Easy going scans just finding another way to milk the series, they knew it was almost finished so plotted for a way to extend it.



what?

really?

is it going to end soon?  i was under the impression there would at least be another arc due to a certain someone coming back... ;[

also, xen chen is GOAT.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 30, 2015)

Zhen Chan


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man this chapter felt so packed. 

Zhen Chan finally shows up. All we need now is Zi Yu. 

FSG is just so good.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 30, 2015)

Zhen Chan is the greatest troll in the series. More of that to come ahead too during his fight with Lan Yue.

Tian Wu was pretty damn GAR this chapter, though his 'put my life into this one attack' response was ironic given how his previous opponents went out (especially Zhonghe Tianxia).


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2015)

Shy said:


> what?
> 
> really?
> 
> ...



I have never read the races but from what people who have are saying seems the series is almost over. I don't know how much by but there are speculations by people that easy going scans switched the release schedule in order to stretch the length of the visit and hence occupy more visits to their site. Of course it's all just theories but where there's smoke.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, this is the final arc but there's a good number of issues before it ends.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 30, 2015)

Zhen Chan! Top dramatic entrance, as expected. 
I liked Tian Wu's redemption, well executed. And the way he ended up in the same place as the Dark Ones he defeated, doing the suicidal last attack.

Nothingness incoming, curious to how that works in terms of fighting style. Great chapter.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 30, 2015)

this bi-weekly thing is killing my  interest


----------



## HeiLong (Aug 30, 2015)

People need stop crying about this bi-weekly thing. Every chapter is about twice as long as other manga's so it evens out.


----------



## Zooted (Aug 30, 2015)

Man the chinese version is over like a long time ago but why is this still a weekly thing?


----------



## Shiny (Aug 30, 2015)

HeiLong said:


> People need stop crying about this bi-weekly thing. Every chapter is about twice as long as other manga's so it evens out.



we are used to get it weekly so it hurts when they changed it..



Nova said:


> Man the chinese version is over like a long time ago but why is this still a weekly thing?




to keep people around their site


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2015)

WHAT A FUCKING AWESOME CHAPTER. PRAISE TIAN FOR EVERYTHING. PRAISE SHAROGY FOR BEING SHAROGY


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2015)

Tian Wu finally manning up! Lan Yue has so many Divine Powers! Zhen Chen has arguably the best entrance possible! How strong is this guy? He casually stops Tian Wu's last ditch attack as well as Lan Yue's attack. Imagine if he had took on Transcendent Vigour!?!?! Only the Ancient Dragons and maybe full-potential Ah Gou could take him on. 

Also Mutant Ah Gou? Going full-Ichigo with powers from all sectors here.


----------



## Amol (Sep 1, 2015)

Story took a very different turn than what I had thought .
Doesn't nothingness already have a agent though ?
I thought Nesha's mom 'willingly' become agent of nothingness so as not to let it spread anymore .
So then why Shin got mutated ?
P.S.: Bi Weekly release surely makes it hard to remain interested to manga.
Nothing against esg staff though . They all are awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2015)

He's not the agent, he's someone that has been infected by it before she became the Agent.


----------



## Tian (Sep 13, 2015)

Mandatory revival of the Feng Shen Ji Thread. 

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



The time has finally come. This chapter is going to pretty much make everyone orgasm.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 13, 2015)

Saw this in a local convention today. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 13, 2015)

Fuck yeah. Phoenix is here, Zhen Chan is here, Zi Yu is here. Heavy hitters arrived, let's get this party started.   

Now we just need Ah Gou to stop eating his own soldiers.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 13, 2015)

Zi Yu. 



Samehadaman said:


> Now we just need Ah Gou to stop eating his own soldiers.



Such a disgraceful display


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 13, 2015)

Why is Ah Gou eating fodder? Why not turn towards the stronger opponents? Gods everywhere


----------



## Tian (Sep 13, 2015)

May i just say that his approach to Chi Long is way different to Tian. He literally just walks about to him and drops some casual banter. When all is lost he just walks through the crowd ready to be their champion. Fucking Badass. He doesn't seem to care how powerful Chi Long is. Also, did anyone else notice what he's packing on his back. This is going to get good.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 13, 2015)

Yoooooooo Zi Yu! I thought we were going to have a battle of monsters between Ah Gou and Chi Long for a second there.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 13, 2015)

He's Zi Yu... and he's come to f*ck you up


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2015)

"My name is Zi Yu"

Good jebus.

Talk about an introduction. How more people aren't reading this manwha is beyond me.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2015)

"I'm a physician - the type that saves people." Thanks for clarifying Zi.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2015)

Morglay said:


> "I'm a physician - the type that saves people." Thanks for clarifying Zi.



Whoa.

You got a problem? If Zi Yu feels the need to clarify, he'll damn well clarify it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, pretty sure that's without a doubt the best entrance ever.

I'm pretty sure Zi Yu just casually strolled to the battle from the beach just so he could make such a grand entrance. And I ain't even mad.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm the younger brother of the King of Shang. I used to be a wondering swordsman, now I'm a physician - you know, the kind that saves people.

My name is Zi Yu."



Now I gotta wait 2 weeks because it isn't popular enough to warrant higher priority. Fcking kids nowadays, they don't know the good shit.


----------



## Tian (Sep 13, 2015)

Shy said:


> I'm the younger brother of the King of Shang. I used to be a wondering swordsman, now I'm a physician - you know, the kind that saves people.
> 
> My name is Zi Yu."
> 
> ...


It's not that it's not popular, in fact it's the opposite. The series has about 20+ chapters left and it's one of EGscans money makers so to speak, they need to spread out the release of chapters to keep people coming to the site. It's too popular is the problem!


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2015)

I...lost the interest that once i had on this series dafuq


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 13, 2015)

Never before have Feng Shen Ji's raws been so alluring...

I must... resist.


----------



## Tian (Sep 13, 2015)

Shiny said:


> I...lost the interest that once i had on this series dafuq


You read the latest chapter shiny?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2015)

yes...its the bi-weekly thing these kind of things always screw with me..i was waiting the scans of this chapter per ages coz it was awesome to me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2015)

Tian said:


> It's not that it's not popular, in fact it's the opposite. The series has about *20+* chapters left and it's one of EGscans money makers so to speak, they need to spread out the release of chapters to keep people coming to the site. It's too popular is the problem!



I am happy with this piece of news. That'll last a while; I don't mind the delay too much because I enjoying anticipating each chapter. Once it's finished then it's completely over and done.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2015)

Wu Geng wtf get your shit together man! 

Lucky for you, uncle is here to hold down the fort. 

So what happens to the gods after Zhen Chan and Zi Yu wreck the ancient dragons? Suddenly, with the revolt of the Sage Kings, the tides have turned.


----------



## Shunssj (Sep 13, 2015)

hey, Zi Yu did pretty well against Tian of all people, and that was a while ago


----------



## Amol (Sep 15, 2015)

Zi Yu sometimes feels so like a Mary Sue.
Always the right one, always the stronger one.
Too perfect .
I find it forced that Ah Ghou conviently went berserk before Zi Yu's entrance.

Now Zi Yu will beat an Ancient God who wrecked Ah Ghou in single blow while looking badass™.
Atleast action would be good. 
Not to mention somehow agent of Nothingness didn't know about nothingness's corruption in human world. She is connected to nothingness after all.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 15, 2015)

Only 20 chapters left? Damn 

Well, I guess it's better than going on forever and dropping into mediocrity.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 15, 2015)

so....no comments about zi yu's sword on his back?






Amol said:


> Zi Yu sometimes feels so like a Mary Sue.
> Always the right one, always the stronger one.
> Too perfect .
> I find it forced that Ah Ghou conviently went berserk before Zi Yu's entrance.
> ...




ikr he just appear out of nowhere 

lol i wanted to see a tag team of zi yu+ zhen chan on this ancient god 

damn...to think a casual punch from that monster ancient god is stronger than the entire bunu's onslaught or stronger than limit breaks and divine skills atks


----------



## Tian (Sep 16, 2015)

Amol said:


> Zi Yu sometimes feels so like a Mary Sue.
> Always the right one, always the stronger one.
> Too perfect .
> I find it forced that Ah Ghou conviently went berserk before Zi Yu's entrance.
> ...


Zi Yu can be like that but that is because it is engrained in him. I suppose we should be grateful that he doesn't have wings, heterochromia and dark powers he uses for good. Although if you really look at him, He is a strong condescending man, he refuses to embrace any semblance of what Zhen Chan has ever said and he hated Qiong Xiong Jie because he perceived him as a savage brute with no morals. He also gave up the throne of Shang not out of some form of kindness to his brother but because he wanted to brood over the fact that he couldn't get the one he loved.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2015)

Not long before the next chapter.


----------



## Tian (Sep 27, 2015)

The next chapter will be soon upon us.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 27, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## convict (Sep 27, 2015)

"Given his unusual appearance he is clearly someone to be reckoned with"

Here we have in-house characters acknowledging that if there is any effort put into someone's design the author probably will do more than use him as a fodder.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 27, 2015)

The human fodders were the true superstars in this chapter. 
They are the most genre savvy since they can tell a unique character design means relevance, and they were the most badass throwing rocks at that shithead Shen Yen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm curious on who that is that's talking to Ah Gou. Is it Ne Zha's mother? Is it his own mother?


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

I can tell you, if you like spoilers.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 27, 2015)

it's ah gou from the future


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not weak like you guys.


----------



## Tian (Sep 28, 2015)

Lets be honest guys, it's actually Tian talking to him, corrupted after he was sealed by shen yen and he is about to come out of the corruption with other dragon clan members to save the day.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 28, 2015)

It's obviously King Zhou, back for the finale.


----------



## Tian (Sep 28, 2015)

Tenma said:


> It's obviously King Zhou, back for the finale.


Plot Twist: King Zhou's ancestors were pure blood dragon clan members and now he comes back from the beyond to fight the biggest battle with his dragons.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2015)

Soldiers going full thug.  Had me cracking up. 10/10 chapter.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 30, 2015)

Well it wouldnt make sense to use the stronger one from the get go...

If he didnt use it must be better


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2015)

The sword's effect has a really strong power for Zi Yu.

You will see. :dionod


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2015)

What do you guys think Chi Long's divine power is?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2015)

And it's out!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2015)

That is Tian's Blood Spear


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure Shi Xing summoning Tian's Blood Spear is cool and all but...

I want to see mothafcking Tian. Fck this fight between fodder. Lemme see the real OG handle this business.


----------



## convict (Oct 11, 2015)

"Your majesty..."
"He left us"
"Fuck him we have to rely on ourselves"

Feng Shen Ji just subverting all the tropes. If only soldiers in Kingdom could act like this too as opposed to bawling and running around like headless chickens when their general dies.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 11, 2015)

lmfao the angels are trolls


----------



## Tenma (Oct 11, 2015)

Fodders in the FSJ manliest fodder ever 

Dat Blood Spear


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking back at the older chapters, there was also a Wind Dragon as well, making it the fifth dragon. Looks like he was cut.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Fodders in the FSJ manliest fodder ever




True. In FSJ there are fodders in strength but not in badassness.


----------



## Tian (Oct 12, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Looking back at the older chapters, there was also a Wind Dragon as well, making it the fifth dragon. Looks like he was cut.


 I think he was just a leader of the charge with the winged gods because even though they retconned designs he still the only one with wings. Probably higher tier than normal but still way below the others. It could actually be the winged god reporting news to shen yen.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 25, 2015)

a new chapter is out

New chapter's out!


----------



## HeiLong (Oct 25, 2015)

Tian alive! Shen Yen is going to get rekt.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 25, 2015)

This fight was actually pretty decent and it didn't end with an asspull on Shi Xing's part for once.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonder what's going to happen with Tian.


----------



## Tian (Oct 25, 2015)

Tian is going to streamroll everything down to the bedrock. He's probably been stepping back and seeing what the humans make of the world, but given the current situation he might just come in and destroy everything.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2015)

Doubt Tian is actually alive, probably just his spirit or something.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 25, 2015)

Finally got to see this chapter in english.

Shi Xing getting the Blood Spear was awesome and his fight with Huang Long was really enjoyable.


----------



## HeiLong (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the Yellow Dragon is the strongest ever only below Tian. I mean he destroyed Shi Xing a dozen times. No one except Tian would be able to come close to that number. It almost feels like he let ShiXing hit him after he broke through his attack. He didnt seem to care about dieing, and he did state earlier that his new body disgusted him. He also defeated the enourmous Armored City like it was nothing.

And I want to know why he sided with Pan Gu a 100000 years ago instead of Heilong. He said something about it being his duty but HeiLong was one of his clansman and friend it seems.


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Oct 26, 2015)

HeiLong said:


> I think the Yellow Dragon is the strongest ever only below Tian. I mean he destroyed Shi Xing a dozen times. No one except Tian would be able to come close to that number. It almost feels like he let ShiXing hit him after he broke through his attack. He didnt seem to care about dieing, and he did state earlier that his new body disgusted him. He also defeated the enourmous Armored City like it was nothing.
> 
> And I want to know why he sided with Pan Gu a 100000 years ago instead of Heilong. He said something about it being his duty but HeiLong was one of his clansman and friend it seems.



Wait till red dragon goes at it. Iirc the reason why he went against tian will be expanded in the next dragons flashback.


----------



## Tian (Oct 26, 2015)

Huang Long is most certainly not the strongest, especially considering that Chi Long has been hailed as the warrior of the two dragons, he is however smarter, hence why he was able to take down the armoured city.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah, Yellow Dragon is like Xuan Feng to Red Dragon who is Tian Wu. They're both incredibly powerful but one is more of a warrior than the other.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 6, 2015)

I am waiting


----------



## Shiny (Nov 8, 2015)

here"


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2015)

Soul Gear hype.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2015)

Zi Yu and Wu Geng further cement themselves as two of the most badass characters in the entirety of fiction with this chapter.

The Zi Yu hype is getting unreal. I bet he even has another trump card to pull even after this.


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 8, 2015)

General Rape is about to give his posthumus contribution to this fight.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 8, 2015)

Zi Yu has General Rape as his Zan spirit 

General Rape


----------



## HeiLong (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah AH Gou looked pretty good. Red Dragon looks cooler now, his horns changed when ZiYu said he became stronger.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2015)

Damn, imagine Zi Yu with Limit Break.


----------



## Tian (Nov 9, 2015)

One thing Ah Gou will  always do is accept responsibility. He refuses to give it to someone else because it's as a result of his actions this happened. I'm not surprised, although he does have a flair for satire, talking pure shit at the beginning only to tell her that it's on him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2015)

Ah Gou is magnificent because he breaks so many tropes


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2015)

I finished Season II, at last!!

Bwahaha, he invented the Republic to defend minorities!! Best joke ever  (though he noticed the biggest flaw alright and that's if people follow the rules...)

Oh and one thing I couldn't really believe, was he that much weaker than his uncle at that point? It's like he had even less trouble dealing with him than Tian (when he was not powered up by the souls yet). Or was his brain clouded as well? The other God did help, but only in enclosing him in the illusion (but thinking about it now, was he even fighting his real uncle? hmm...)

Ah well, training his third power-up now is surely going to make him way more powerful. At the same time the Gods are getting an "Ancient God" power up. Fun times incoming, woooohoo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2015)

His brain was clouded. He's more powerful than his uncle but he doesn't have any where near the finesse or skill that Zi Yu does. Ah Gou can get away with being a brute-force fighter even though he doesn't have the strength of the strongest because Monochrome makes everyone weaker and slower. Zi Yu doesn't have that luxury so he has to train himself and fight with skill. 

He also has experience fighting a superior version of Ah Gou and giving a good showing for himself.

It could have been a closer fight if it was Ah Gou using his brain but even then I'd say Zi Yu is probably the only person in the world that could beat Ah Gou.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 14, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> His brain was clouded. He's more powerful than his uncle but he doesn't have any where near the finesse or skill that Zi Yu does. Ah Gou can get away with being a brute-force fighter even though he doesn't have the strength of the strongest because Monochrome makes everyone weaker and slower. Zi Yu doesn't have that luxury so he has to train himself and fight with skill.
> 
> He also has experience fighting a superior version of Ah Gou and giving a good showing for himself.
> 
> It could have been a closer fight if it was Ah Gou using his brain but even then I'd say Zi Yu is probably the only person in the world that could beat Ah Gou.



Even now towards the end of the manhua?! o.0


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2015)

It has finished though not all the chapters have been translated yet. Part 3 is still underway though it's nearing the final stretch. We have a good idea what Ah Gou is capable of though Zi Yu still has some moves up his sleeves.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2015)

^ w000t, another power-up! Going to catch up soon enough, I guess.

So I started the third part. Nice, the author didn't forget about the Phantom Island. I almost thought this new creed was coming from that God who looked like Buddha, but it seems the nasty young Prince is also involved. Won't be something nice in any case.

The Honored Ones seem very strong, Ah Gou should amp up his Smelting Aura too.

And poor Bai Cai, if Ah Gou doesn't hurry up, the Thunder God will come back and ntr'd his fianc?


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 15, 2015)

^ You're on your way to some seriously cool fights. Not the best arc in terms of plot but the Honored Ones fights are some of the best.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Matariki (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Shiny

Ling Lu


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 22, 2015)

Zhen Chan  

There are a few who can kill Sage Kings. But there's only one who can have them running in fear.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2015)

So Ah Gou has finally gone full Ichigo. Divine Power. Smelting Aura. Soul Power. Nothingness. 

Damn each chapter is so good, I must have more! Getting so hard to resist the raws!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 22, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Ah Gou has finally gone full Ichigo. Divine Power. Smelting Aura. Soul Power. Nothingness.
> 
> Damn each chapter is so good, I must have more! Getting so hard to resist the raws!



This fact might be the only thing I dislike about this series. I've never been a fan Ah Gou incorporating so many different powers and skills. Too dull for me.


----------



## Space (Nov 22, 2015)

^ he should get the Phoenix power as well if I remember the God's prediction correctly


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> ^ he should get the Phoenix power as well if I remember the God's prediction correctly



Refresh my memory. What is this about again?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2015)

Moe said:


> This fact might be the only thing I dislike about this series. I've never been a fan Ah Gou incorporating so many different powers and skills. Too dull for me.



That's a fair point though I like how it was done. He's the descendant of a highly-skilled and fairly powerful line of gods so he would have Divine Power. He's human so he can learning Smelting aura. He received NiTian ErXing's soul so he can perform Soul Arts. He was one of the only humans to enter the Nothingess and he was greatly weakened after his many consecutive fights so he could be infected. 

I'm interested in seeing who Ah Gou will be fighting. Zhen Chen will be taking care of Lan Yue and Huang Long looks like he's down and out for the count. Will he be helping against Chi Long or Shen Yen?


----------



## Space (Nov 22, 2015)

Moe said:


> Refresh my memory. What is this about again?



Remember why Tian himself fought Emperor Zhou (Ah Gou's dad) with his Phoenix powers? It's because of this prophecy, first mentioned in Volume 1, Chapter 3:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Then again, it says "side by side", so not entirely sure how to interpret this


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Remember why Tian himself fought Emperor Zhou (Ah Gou's dad) with his Phoenix powers? It's because of this prophecy, first mentioned in Volume 1, Chapter 3:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Could it be referring to Ah Gou, technically, fighting side by side with Shi Xing?


----------



## Space (Nov 22, 2015)

Moe said:


> Could it be referring to Ah Gou, technically, fighting side by side with Shi Xing?



Yea definitely possible, I'd like it much better that way to be honest


----------



## Amol (Nov 23, 2015)

Damn all those Dark Ones died there.
I never thought there would be a mass suicides.

Ah Ghou lacks enemy .
There is nobody left for him to fight.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> ^ You're on your way to some seriously cool fights. Not the best arc in terms of plot but the Honored Ones fights are some of the best.



Yeah, enjoyed the fights, now I got to the start of the last war. The end is nigh 

Hah, I was really wondering about why there are so few Dark Ones' Generals around, now we know. Still a bit odd there are no young'uns that became powerful during those 5 years.

RIP ZongHeng


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2015)

The war does a good job of keeping you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Tian (Nov 23, 2015)

For the people saying that Ah Gou having too many powers there is one crux to it that makes it acceptible. He can't master any of them in the life span of a human. He cannot create smelting aura armour, he can't use a divine skill and he can't use limit break. The brute force of his souls makes them powerful but still not at the peak of any master of that art. It means he can be defeated, that he is not invulnerable, and that makes his victories all the more satisfying for me.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 24, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The war does a good job of keeping you on the edge of your seat.



Hell yeah, RIP Siwang, you good ol' Berserker, you 

Them Generals are really dropping like the flies. Let's see how Ice Guy is doing.

Those damn reinforcements should come in soon, otherwise they're all dead. Though I wanna see what Ah Gou is up to.

And damn, I really hope those guys from the Dragon Clan are not on par with Tian...



Tian said:


> For the people saying that Ah Gou having too many powers there is one crux to it that makes it acceptible. He can't master any of them in the life span of a human. He cannot create smelting aura armour, he can't use a divine skill and he can't use limit break. The brute force of his souls makes them powerful but still not at the peak of any master of that art. It means he can be defeated, that he is not invulnerable, and that makes his victories all the more satisfying for me.



Yeah, he's pretty much a Jack of All Trades, but Master of None.


And of course, LinLin dies too  Lawl, his woman was poisoning his food. At least they died together now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2015)

Tian said:


> For the people saying that Ah Gou having too many powers there is one crux to it that makes it acceptible. He can't master any of them in the life span of a human. He cannot create smelting aura armour, he can't use a divine skill and he can't use limit break. The brute force of his souls makes them powerful but still not at the peak of any master of that art. It means he can be defeated, that he is not invulnerable, and that makes his victories all the more satisfying for me.



um... he already has a divine skill, and his smelting aura is already lvl 2 which is the same tier as heavens punisher.

limit break is incoming


----------



## Shiny (Nov 24, 2015)

he didn't want to learn the limit break


he doesn't have divine skill what are you talking about(he only stops using his smelting aura to use his monochrome at full power)


his smelting aura is too basic,i wish he learned something better




check these pages(no spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __ 








no one commented how he is doing nothing but use his divine power and the gods are still being punched?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, he didn't stay with YongHeng to finish learning Limit Break so we can't say if he can't learn it or not. He can't learn full body-armour, only those with blood from Wan Qu can do that.

Anyway, not having a Divine Skill doesn't matter in Ah Gou's case because Monochrome isn't an ability that really needs special abilities; all it needs is just more power to make it even more overbearing. The Monochrome abilities we've seen from Tian and Ah Gou, White Wall and Dark Prison are basically a directed Monochrome, Dark Prison is a far weaker White Wall and it's because Tian is so strong that it can blind people and rupture their organs. Dark Scorpion looks like a really focused Monochrome instead of creating a barrier.

His Smelting Aura is a bit basic but it suits him quite well. Ah Gou isn't a god or dark one so his general strength and endurance is typically less than others however his Monochrome weakens everyone so he can easily compete in melee, something that would be suicidal unless you're Zi Yu or Ah Gou. His Smelting aura gives him something he can use that is nigh-unbreakable (only Tian has cracked his hand). Monochrome is not a long-range ability and so to make best use of its brokeness, you'll need to be in melee range which is what his smelting aura is perfect for. 

Of course it's still good to have range attacks (Ah Gou is one of the few characters that didn't have a ranged attack) and so he complements it with his Soul Gear. Sure he doesn't have Limit Break but we've seen that the sheer brute power behind Dark Cannon is on similar levels to Limit Breaks.

tl;dr Ah Gou is a strong independent man that don't need no Divine Skill


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 24, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji is almost too good. My friends and I agree that every single page is so beautifully illustrated and such a piece of art that it actually draws attention away from the story.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Feng Shen Ji is almost too good. My friends and I agree that every single page is so beautifully illustrated and such a piece of art that it actually draws attention away from the story.



Yeah, the art IS awesome. Though I don't know why, but I was a bit more disappointed with this war against the Gods. I do think the authors did himself a big disservice in having an all-out war against the Gods in the first half and another one now. I feel this one is a bit...underwhelming. The Dragon Clan Gods are awesome, of course, but those Old Gods Minions are just meh. I'd have liked more diverse Gods of Sage King Caliber, although maybe not so strong, because everybody would have gotten annihilated then 

And hell yeah, I caught up! Ah Gou's back with a brand new track...ummm...close enough 
So, is this going to be a bonus to all stats kinda thing? Or some new tricks?

And Tian is supposedly back too? And hiding? But he still gave his spear to Immortal Dude? Interesting.

Oh, and don't tell me EVERY SINGLE ONE of the Dark Ones' women, elders and children killed themselves o.0


----------



## Space (Nov 25, 2015)

About Ah Gou getting the powers of all the factions / sources, this is actually a common trope in old books/sagas about heroes in martial arts stories (I find it hard to translate it from Chinese). Many modern manga are still based on this trope. Usually the main protagonist has relations with all the factions, one way or the other. Think of parents, lover, savior, teacher/master, half-siblings and such


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2015)

this massive sudoko smh. nitian must be turning in his grave.  



BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, the art IS awesome. Though I don't know why, but I was a bit more disappointed with this war against the Gods. I do think the authors did himself a big disservice in having an all-out war against the Gods in the first half and another one now. I feel this one is a bit...underwhelming. The Dragon Clan Gods are awesome, of course, but those Old Gods Minions are just meh. I'd have liked more diverse Gods of Sage King Caliber, although maybe not so strong, because everybody would have gotten annihilated then



totally agree. i would love nothing more than seeing prat 4 in the future but the gods domain war should've been the final war tbh. 
this one is too underwhelming when you compare it with the greatness that is tian and nitian erxing in season 2.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2015)

my biggest issues with fsj3 are 

zi yu not being part of the phantom island arc 
killing the three main dark ones generals after they became important and with good fleshed out and likable personalities and backgrounds. at least they should've gone with bigger bangs  
namely zongheng's death. tian wu descends into the battle field and just like that rip. 
xuan feng getting nerfed by chi long with no whatsoever showing 
and of course shen yen, he's not a bad villain himself but when compared to tian..

and a couple of other things down the road


----------



## convict (Nov 25, 2015)

The three GOAT dark generals aside season 2 was definitely better than season 3 and was FSJ at its peak. The struggle just felt so new and fresh and perfectly handled. Season 3 is also good of course, with improved art and choreography, just not as consistently awesome. This series is a treasure and I will revisit it repeatedly but I'm glad this is the last season.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2015)

Stannis said:


> my biggest issues with fsj3 are
> 
> zi yu not being part of the phantom island arc
> killing the three main dark ones generals after they became important and with good fleshed out and likable personalities and backgrounds. at least they should've gone with bigger bangs
> ...



Why would Zi Yu be part of the arc?

The deaths of the three generals is to show you just how badly shit hit the fan. Compared to the God's Domain Invasion? Everyone died in typical, generic noble ways. 

This is called hyping.

Tian can hardly be called a villain, and even then he's a terrible villain. Shen Yen was actively scheming for thousands of years to overthrow Tian, kill of all the Dark Ones and new Gods. Tian is happy to remain in his mountain unless something interferes with the flow of blood crystals or a direct threat to himself.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2015)

tian had a far superior presence. sure you can't call him an outright villain.. more like antagonist. shen yen is nothing compared to him still. 



> Why would Zi Yu be part of the arc?



smelting aura dude..


*Spoiler*: _little raws thingy_ 



he doesn't  have much panel time in the war either so s3 was desperately lacking zi yu 






> The deaths of the three generals is to show you just how badly shit hit the fan. Compared to the God's Domain Invasion? Only NiTian and General Rape died and we all knew NiTian would die.
> 
> This is called hyping.



it's more about the way they died than their death issue. zongheng deserved a better showing before his final bang. his death was so sudden and happened way too quickly for a character of his caliber.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2015)

No one will argue Tian had presence but I think that's the charm of Feng Shen Ji, things don't progress in ways you'd expect. Having the main big bad as the super strong god? That's as generic as it comes. Having someone behind him manipulating everyone is still a bit more generic but it adds twists.

Zi Yu would be horrible against the Honored Ones. He can't use Heaven Punisher because it's targetted against gods and so he'd have to use his Soul Gear, which spoils the surprise of him using it against Chi Long.

And that's my point, giving every character a respectful send off is generic as all hell. There wouldn't be any tension if they all died reasonably. Hell, if it wasn't the Ancient Dragons, Ah Gou, Zi Yu and Zhen Chen would have fucked up Shen Yen's shit.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2015)

you can't really argue about originality here.  you can find generic cliches in feng shen ji  every where, it's filled with them. and it's still awesome and i fucking love it for it. 

what's wrong with wishing a favorite character a better treatment even if it's in a cliche  way as you put it 



> Zi Yu would be horrible against the Honored Ones. He can't use Heaven Punisher because it's targetted against gods and so he'd have to use his Soul Gear, which spoils the surprise of him using it against Chi Long.



then he can limit break against him or even go beyond limit break. he can use some new techniques since it's, you know, the smelting aura world or whatever. 
why even argue the effect of something that happened so far in the future from the point we're talking about on that point? it's irrelevant. the story can bend in whatever direction to make it work.


*Spoiler*: _slightly spoilerish_ 



and again his fight against chi long was lacking so the surprise you're talking about didn't live that much really.
i can overlook the phantom island thing if he had a bigger role in the war but sadly he didn't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm not arguing about originality, though I suppose I focused a lot on it. My point is that Tian is a terrible villain but an excellent antagonist. Shen Yen is a better villain for the reasons I mentioned before. Tian is happy to leave everyone else unless they threaten him, that's not a good villain.

Nothing, but my point is that the generals died for a very specific reason, to add a lot of tension to the plot. If they all gave a much better showing of themselves then there wouldn't be much tension for the finale of the series. In the same way Super Saiyan Ah Gou never really had a chance to do much against Tian, which would have been the best fight in the series. 

Then it ruins any tension in the story mangles the flow. Zi Yu is similar to Zhen Chen, they're characters that are a different level from everyone else and appear when shit had really hit the fan. The Smelting Aura arc show-cases how far Ah Gou has come, expand on the Smelting Aura realm, the Nothingness and give characterizations to the three generals, who had none in part 2. Zi Yu is an extremely important character and if he was in the story then this would lead to two things:

- He uses his Soul Gear and trivialises any difficulty. Where's the fun in reading 50 chapters where the good guys aren't really challenged? This isn't One Punch Man. 

- Less time to characterise the three generals. Unless the arc is even longer. Also since the Phantom Island arc leads almost immediately into the Final War arc, this means Zi Yu is at the war from the very beginning. With Zi Yu there, before the Ancient Dragons are released, the Gods get their arse kicked royally hard. Again, no tension.

I'm not clicking that spoiler. 

I suppose I should clarify one thing, you're not _wrong_ in what you're saying. I agree with the things you said, more Zi Yu and generals would be awesome but it would have an overall negative impact on the series.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2015)

Can barely wait....need new chapter now...


----------



## Amol (Dec 1, 2015)

I still do not like the idea of Zi Yu soloing Ancient God who one paneled Ah Ghou and stomped that fastest Sage God.
That is Mary Sue ness of whole another level. I just wish they humanize his character already.
I mean instead of thinking how he will beat some super strong villain, I am here thinking how that super strong villain would survive against him.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 1, 2015)

tian after fighting the ancient dragons combined

*Spoiler*: __ 








tian after fighting zi yu alone


*Spoiler*: __ 








same damage 

zi yu => ancient dragons


----------



## Shiny (Dec 1, 2015)

nah....he was going easy on zi yu, totally different mindset


against the ancient gods he was a rampaging beast ready to kill everyone


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2015)

We don't know if he will solo Chi Long just yet. He may give a better showing for himself but it's not guaranteed that he will defeat him. After all Ah Gou needs to fight someone with his new upgrade and he needs someone to fight. It's unlikely he'll fight Lan Yue, he's Zhen Chen's enemy; Huang Long looks like he's out of the picture and that leaves either Chi Long and Shen Yen. 

If anything, I'd say he helps both Shi Xing and Zi Yu defeat Shen Yen and Zhi Long together.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2015)

IT'S HERE


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2015)

Dang....hot diggity


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 6, 2015)

ZI FUCKING YU


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 6, 2015)

Zhen Chan stomping as usual. 

And in his infinite wisdom he identified the true worth of the great Mecha Ne Zha. If they are about to team up, the evil Gods stand no chance. 

Also, General Rape's desire to kill, murder and brutalize lives on.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow, what a chapter.


----------



## convict (Dec 6, 2015)

Best chapter of the season.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2015)

Zi yu makes my panties wet :drul


----------



## Shiny (Dec 6, 2015)

how the fuck did zi yu defeated zhen chan ffs?



not sure if i like that soul gear...too colourful


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2015)

Shiny said:


> how the fuck did zi yu defeated zhen chan ffs?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i like that soul gear...too colourful



Zi Yu is probably the best person against Zhen Chen because Zhen Chen's usual ability to redirect attacks doesn't work as well on Zi Yu because Heaven Piercer is targeted on gods and thus he didn't get hurt much. He threw a last ditch attack at Er Chen, which burned him away but Zhen Chen was still fine afterwards.

Ah Gou could theoretically have an easier time against Zhen Chen with his full-powered monochrome nullifying his powers but we haven't seen them fight. Also Lan Yue's Monochrome is clearly different from Tian/Ah Gous, just like how Tian Wu and Tian Kui both have different variations of the Divine Power.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 6, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zi Yu is probably the best person against Zhen Chen because Zhen Chen's usual ability to redirect attacks doesn't work as well on Zi Yu because Heaven Piercer is targeted on gods and thus he didn't get hurt much. He threw a last ditch attack at Er Chen, which burned him away but Zhen Chen was still fine afterwards.




^ This, after fighting Er Chan, Zi Yu passed out with fatal injuries and woke up healed with Zhen Chan watching over him.
If Zhen Chan hadn't come to see the justice in Zi Yu's cause he could easily have killed him (or just do nothing and let him die from injuries) then after Zi Yu dropped exhausted from "killing Er Chan", while Zhen Chan was still fine, thus winning the fight:



And later in their talk, enlightned Zhen Chan was still of the opinion nothing could kill him:



I think at that point in the series Zhen Chan was second only to Tian. Even refusing the ancient power up and without training fighting, he's still one of the top dogs, so back then he was broken as hell.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2015)

So Lan Yue can use Monochrome, Seer's Vision and Indestructible? 

I reckon Ah Gou could wreck him as well. Not to take away from Zhen Chen, he's still top 3-4 gods, depending on how strong Shen Yen is.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 6, 2015)

Finally got to this part scanned 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



Only 10 chapters/20 weeks left to go till the end of the series. What a ride these chapters are gonna be since it's going to contain some of the most epic content in the series thus far.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Sphyer said:


> Finally got to this part scanned
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_
> ...



So they're bringing the chapters out every two weeks?! Good, good.

Yeah, nice chapter. Can't wait for more Zi Yu and Ah Gou.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2015)

this chapter 

lol lan yue defeated with prayer beads


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2015)

that time again


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2015)

Was a few chapters behind and caught up today. Zi Yu's Soul Gear.  General Rape. 

Great avatars as usual, Stannis.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2015)

Stannis said:


> that time again



pure sex


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 7, 2015)

Take all my reps Stannis.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Great avas, might even consider changing mine...


----------



## Amol (Dec 7, 2015)

Zi Yu should have had different color.
Pink is not exactly his style.
Oh well.
Good chapter nonetheless.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm curious why he's the only soul gear that's not green. I know Zi Yu is quite a Mary Sue but come on, you could do a better job hiding it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2015)

Stannis said:


> that time again





DEM AVATARS!


here's my rep till eternity!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking at Stannis' avatar, I can't wait to see that fight.


----------



## HeiLong (Dec 15, 2015)

I want TIAN!! I miss that guys superiour presence. Master of Gods and that knowlegable ancient dragon seemed pretty sure that he's alive, so bring him to the battlefield already!


----------



## Tenma (Dec 20, 2015)

Chap's out


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 20, 2015)

Zi Yu going all Zhen Chan with medicine and meditation. But General Rape lives on.  

And one horn down, another horn to go. Go humans!


----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2015)

so...more or less inexperienced soul gear>> smelting aura even against a god?

limit break>>>>soul gear>>smelting aura


why the fuck his soul gear is so strong? if it was a limit break i would undestand but..I don't know if i like this 


anyway...ah  gou+zi yu  vs ancient dragon


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2015)

His soul gear is literally just a better suited tool to fight this ancient god with. It has more raw power but comes at a cost. Zi Yu's smelting aura God Slayer sword wasn't imbued with the ability to overcome this Ancient God's power so... Yeah this was really his only other option.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, Zi Yu being a legendary swordsman works terribly well with a soul gear that is a sword, forged by him. All of his fighting style fits right into the soul gear so in a way he's "familiar" with it.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2015)

zi yu  going all farmland saga


----------



## Tian (Dec 20, 2015)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, since humans are the one species of sentient life with such a short life span, their life force is stronger and burns more brightly than a god, dark one or citizen of Wan Qu. Given the power their brute force exceeds that of an average god, dark one or citizen of wan qu.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2015)

Keep in mind that Ah Gou and Zi Yu have the souls of the two strongest Dark Ones. If neither of them had the souls, they wouldn't be anywhere near as strong. 

That's one major reason why Zi Yu was able to make Tian get serious, because he was made stronger with Qiong's soul. Just like how Ah Gou is so much stronger than most other good guys due to having NiTian's soul.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2015)

Dang, that last page! 

Can someone make me an avatar out of it? 

Great chapter, Zi Yu got that guy good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2015)

Ah Gou does look amazing with blue hair


----------



## Stannis (Dec 21, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Dang, that last page!
> 
> Can someone make me an avatar out of it?
> 
> Great chapter, Zi Yu got that guy good.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2015)

Stannis said:


>



Best Guy Stannis!

I'm tempted to fetch that awesome Zi Yu avatar, but I'm going to stick with Ah Gou, thanks!


----------



## Tian (Dec 21, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Keep in mind that Ah Gou and Zi Yu have the souls of the two strongest Dark Ones. If neither of them had the souls, they wouldn't be anywhere near as strong.
> 
> That's one major reason why Zi Yu was able to make Tian get serious, because he was made stronger with Qiong's soul. Just like how Ah Gou is so much stronger than most other good guys due to having NiTian's soul.


That's true but ever before their fusion of souls they were incredible fighters that took down sage kings. They needed a boost to get up to Ancient God Level but they were formidable before the soul gear power came into it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2015)

Neither have proven themselves to be on Dragon god level yet. Zi Yu is much stronger than his Part 2 self and was still about to lose to a weaker enemy than Tian. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but it hasn't been stated anywhere that humans have a stronger life-force or burns more brightly. If it was then Ah Gou and Zi Yu and maybe Ne Zha's dad wouldn't be the only relevant humans in the world.


----------



## Tian (Dec 22, 2015)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Neither have proven themselves to be on Dragon god level yet. Zi Yu is much stronger than his Part 2 self and was still about to lose to a weaker enemy than Tian.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but it hasn't been stated anywhere that humans have a stronger life-force or burns more brightly. If it was then Ah Gou and Zi Yu and maybe Ne Zha's dad wouldn't be the only relevant humans in the world.


Just because Chi Long said "Now it's time to die" doesn't mean Chi Long would've been able to kill him. It's like the supposed fatal blow Zi Yu almost got on Tian. It was supposed to be the fatal blow, whether that's the case is up in the air. And Chi Long isn't using a physical body, he's using a crystal body which easily gives him an advantage which is already stated in this very chapter in fact. Tian in a physical body and Chi Long in a crystal body are both incredibly formidable opponents. 

Given even the slightest magical power in the context of Feng Shen Ji, Humans have been proven to be more powerful than an average dark one, citizen of wan qu or god. Li Jing took on Gui Mu as an equal, Even pre-heaven punisher Zi Yu took on Insane Shi Xing. It's evident in the series. Even Jiang Shiang channeling smelting aura is impressive, helping Ah Gou fight  The Corruption. I'm not saying humans are uber powerful, what i am saying is that for example if you gave a human the power of a dark one, and got them to fight a regular dark one, the human will come out on top.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 22, 2015)

I figured Chi Long had an invulnerable body even prior to his revival (kinda like Tian Wu and Tian Kui) and it was his divine energy, not the crystal, making his body so tough. The dialogue seemed to imply that Zi Yu and I guess Tian aside, he had never previously been hurt of challenged by anyone, which is why he relished Zi Yu even wounding him slightly.

Zi Yu held the advantage while he had the element of surprise and Chi Long wasn't going all out. And he would have gotten destroyed if he wasn't using the power of QiongXiong anyway.

Without merging with Qiongxiong, I doubt Zi Yu would have exceeded the 3 generals or Nitian. If not for his illness, Nitian might have become as strong as Ah Gou and Zi Yu today.


----------



## Amol (Dec 22, 2015)

Uncle and Nephew tag teaming makes more sense.
I was never fond of idea of Zi Yu soloing Ancient God that one shotted Ah Ghou.
Way too much of favoritism for my liking.
I wonder how much difference power of nothingness made in Ah Ghou.
Nonetheless good enough chapter.
I wish I get all the remaining chapters in single day. 
This series is already over


----------



## Shiny (Dec 22, 2015)

wait...where the fuck is Li jing


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 22, 2015)

^ One of the many characters I want to see again, to get some closure:

- Li Jing, he lived in the Dark Ones city and his son is here fighting and mankind is united against the Gods, where the hell is he.

- Gui Mu, last seen in prison in the human capital city, what happened to him, did he die during the city transformation or escaped?

- The Fire and Rain couple of the Great Gods, did they die off-panel during Shen Yen's purges?

I feel like all these guys deserve a mention or a panel before the story ends. Like, even one panel of Li Jing among the folks fighting the new Gods, or a panel of Gui Mu getting crushed and dying, etc.

Maybe it still happens.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2015)

Panels of them is panels not of Ah Gou and Zi Yu fighting Chi Long.

Make your choice.


----------



## Samehadaman (Dec 22, 2015)

But I:

[YOUTUBE]hFDcoX7s6rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 3, 2016)

It's out.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 3, 2016)

Fuck you Wu geng I wanted more Zi Yu action.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 3, 2016)

wu geng u cock blocker


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 3, 2016)

I liked it because Red Dragon is so damn arrogant that he deserved this "_brah, you don't even get to pick opponents_" moment.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2016)

Boss chapter. Can't wait to see how the fight goes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2016)

red dragon was giving him the dick though lol


----------



## convict (Jan 3, 2016)

I felt more annoyed than the red dragon when Wu Geng made Zi Yu leave.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2016)

Pfffft, that was enough of the Pink Ranger for me. 

Ah Gou is pretty much what Ichigo wishes he was like. He's pretty damn broken by this stage with a shadow that can brawl with an Ancient Dragon. 

I also found it interesting that Chi Long's main divine power is Indestructible, I thought it would have been a fire one.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 4, 2016)

This chapter annoyed the shit out of me when I read the raws as well especially since....


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Ah Gou still has two fights left before the series ends the author should of let Zi Yu have Chi Long or at least let them finish him as a duo.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, wasn't expecting a sentient Shadow of Nothingness  
Now Ah Gou, please don't disappoint. You should bring us the entertainment Zi Yu promised us to get!! 

Damn, can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2016)

I've reread the latest chapters a bunch of times. 

This arc is definitely the most exciting to date. Sucks that we're nearly at the end.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2016)

I also noticed on my re-read that his Shadow is using Dark Guantlet, and it just clicked that it's the Shadows Soul Gear. I wonder if this means his Dark Cannon is actually destroyed or if it's just his Shadow using that Soul Gear.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2016)

^ Maybe the Shadow will go on using the long-range attack too.


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

So Wu Geng has his own Star Platinum like Stand now, great.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 17, 2016)

It's out.


> Ancient times flashback
> Epic new weapon
> GET HYPE.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 17, 2016)

Stand Ah  Gou is cool and all but Zi Yu when?

Didn't wait almost 2 years for him to be cucked out of an underwhelming fight


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 17, 2016)

damn it. this weekly wait is killing me

links to the raws pls? anyone?


----------



## convict (Jan 17, 2016)

Chi Long was able to go toe to toe with Tian. Regardless if Tian was exhausted that hype is off the charts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2016)

Holy crap, Ah Gou is broken as high hell. 

Damn this fight is bloody good.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 17, 2016)

convict said:


> Chi Long was able to go toe to toe with Tian. Regardless if Tian was exhausted that hype is off the charts.



A tired Tian that had just marked all the ancient Gods yes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah, Tian is still above everyone else, especially when you consider that current Chi Long is stronger than before because of his regenerating body.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe the Yellow Dragon has a BAMF weapon like the spear and hammer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2016)

I feel bad for Huang Long getting taken out so much earlier. Would have been nice to see him fight someone other than the regenerating punching bag.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2016)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy crap, Ah Gou is broken as high hell.
> 
> Damn this fight is bloody good.



He's a little too damn broken IMO. 

Great art great hype though.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 17, 2016)

@lk3mizt said:


> damn it. this weekly wait is killing me
> 
> links to the raws pls? anyone?



next chapter:

It's out.

but is it really worth it? there's only 

*Spoiler*: __ 



6



chapters left



Liquid said:


> Stand Ah  Gou is cool and all but Zi Yu when?
> 
> Didn't wait almost 2 years for him to be cucked out of an underwhelming fight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn it, I can't wait! It's so hard to resist those spoilers!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2016)

Stannis said:


> next chapter:
> 
> It's out.
> 
> ...



not worth it 

thanks.


----------



## Space (Jan 18, 2016)

Shit... only that many chapters left...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, only six chapters left 




But damn, nice fight. Ah Gou FTW! 
But wasn't the kid of that Goddess brainwashed or something?


----------



## Tian (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't even know why we scale people against Tian. He's Tian. He's so far above everyone, he wiped out the most powerful race on the planet, exiled the second most powerful and then built another race from the ground up. 

Lets not rate characters on a scale of Tians. Hashtag UnrealisticBodyStandards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2016)

Not long now, fellas.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 28, 2016)

you mean the chapter or the new thread

cause i'm stealing that new thread


----------



## Reznor (Jan 28, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

